# Formula 1



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello.

No it´s not about the game update for Xbox/PS4/PC it´s about the season starting in exactly 1 month in australia.

Favorits ?
Insider Tip ?
or
Leave me alone with this crap......

Rollouts/presentations are over,all "secrets" are revealed.

I wish all F1 fans an exciting and surprising season.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 16, 2019)

Favourites have to be Mercedes.

Ferarri and Alpha seem to have some interesting front wing designs. Maybe the others will follow suit by the time the season starts.

Launches are generally just horrific amounts of corporate bullshit speaking. Testing starts on Monday but as ever we won't have a really clear picture until Friday at Melbourne.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2019)

> Launches are generally just horrific amounts of corporate bullshit speaking. Testing starts on Monday but as ever we won't have a really clear picture until Friday at Melbourne.



Hello.
Agree with you,bla bla,hot air and not more.

I hope because of Kimi that Sauber is getting close to the three top teams.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 17, 2019)

If Sauber (Alpha) get close to the top teams it'll be far more to do with all that lovely Ferarri money than it will be to do with Kimi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2019)

Testweek in Barcelona,all Topteams let it rock.
Williams is the only team who don´t finish their homework again cancels the test....

Lunchhour actual in Spain...

1 Vettel Ferrari 1:18.161
2 Perez Racing Point 1:19.944
3 Bottas Mercedes 1:20.127
4 Räikkönen Alfa Romeo Sauber 1:20.160
5 Verstappen Red Bull 1:20.174
6 Sainz McLaren 1:20.430
7 Hülkenberg Renault 1:20.980
8 Grosjean Haas 1:21.500
9 Kvyat Toro Rosso 1:21.732


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2019)

Day 2 in Barcelona with most driver changes:

1 Leclerc Ferrari 1:18.247 
2 Norris McLaren 1:18.553 
3 Magnussen Haas 1:19.206 
4 Albon Toro Rosso 1:19.301 
5 Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo 1:19.312 
6 Bottas Mercedes 1:19.535 
7 Gasly Red Bull 1:19.814 
8 Hülkenberg Renault 1:19.837 
9 Ricciardo Renault 1:19.886 
10 Hamilton Mercedes 1:19.928 
11 Stroll Racing Point 1:20.433 
12 Fittipaldi Haas 1:21.849


----------



## Pleng (Feb 20, 2019)

I really hope McLaren can make their way at least back into the midfield this season. It's been horrible watching them languish at the back these last few years. I hope Williams also manage to progress but they're already two days down in testing and the rumours circulating the paddock don't install any kind of confidence.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello.

It´s a complete disaster for williams....their development curve is going down constantly since 2017,after the glorious years with Renault,then with BMW and with Renault again.Last year was to forget (i don´t think it was only Paddy Lowe´s fault....maybe their unexperienced drivers,unable to further develope a car.......).Very gloomy to watch this team´s performance...

For McLaren it´s more an Deja vu,they had such an lean period before (1977-1982)....someday it will be fine,i have hope for them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello.

Day 3 and finally WITH Williams.

1 Kvyat Toro Rosso 1:17.704 137 C5
2 Räikkönen Alfa Romeo 1:17.762 138 C5
3 Ricciardo Renault 1:18.164 80 C4
4 Vettel Ferrari 1:18.350 134 C3
5 Verstappen Red Bull 1:18.787 109 C3
6 Hülkenberg Renault 1:18.800 63 C4
7 Grosjean Haas 1:19.060 69 C3
8 Fittipaldi Haas 1:19.249 48 C4
9 Sainz McLaren 1:19.354 90 C3
10 Perez Racing Point 1:20.102 67 C3
11 Bottas Mercedes 1:20.693 88 C3
12 Hamilton Mercedes 1:20.818 94 C3
13 Russell Williams 1:25.625 23 C3 

From yesterday and with the tyres they used.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello.

Second Test week and all is about to be the same as last years.
Ferrari is starting in week one as powerful,perfect and fast package.

This week,the same procedure as last year ? as every year ? Italian´s reliable "reliability" ?
Mechanical troubles (with cooling system) and today a crash from Vettel in case of "cannot steer the ferrari".

As many drivers say last week: the Ferrari was not on the limit.
Why they not using the soft(est) tyres til now ???

Mercedes had an proverbial MONSTER (Aero)Upgrade.And it worked.
Red Bull is by the "music" hopefully the Engine is it too.

I have the consideration of the new Teammanagement.I hope i´ll be *wrong* but this year again it will not ferrari to win the DRIVERS championship.
Remind me on 1.December if i´m wrong i´ll write it 1000 times as penalty.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2019)

The LAST day on testing in Barcelona until 18:00 h MEZ.


1 Vettel Ferrari 1:16.221 
2 Bottas Mercedes 1:16.561 
3 Kvyat Toro Rosso 1:16.898 
4 Sainz McLaren 1:16.913 
5 Grosjean Haas 1:17.076 
6 Ricciardo Renault 1:17.114 
7 Räikkönen Alfa Romeo 1:17.239 
8 Verstappen Red Bull 1:17.709 
9 Perez Racing Point 1:17.791 
10 Kubica Williams 1:18.993 

In awaiting the new season we can play good old school F1:


----------



## Pleng (Mar 1, 2019)

Williams seem to be drifting further and further away from the pack. Sad days


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2019)

The final day is ending:


Vettel Ferrari 1:16.221 110 C5
2 Hamilton Mercedes 1:16.224 60 C5
3 Bottas Mercedes 1:16.561 71 C5
4 Hülkenberg Renault 1:16.843 51 C5
5 Kvyat Toro Rosso 1:16.898 130 C5
6 Sainz McLaren 1:16.913 134 C5
7 Grosjean Haas 1:17.076 73 C5
8 Ricciardo Renault 1:17.114 52 C5
9 Räikkönen Alfa Romeo 1:17.239 132 C5
10 Magnussen Haas 1:17.565 94 C5
11 Verstappen Red Bull 1:17.709 29 C3
12 Perez Racing Point 1:17.791 104 C5
13 Kubica Williams 1:18.993 90 C5 

Mclaren is a surprise for me.

I think thats it for Rob Smedley...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello.

As expected:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...irector-Paddy-Lowe-disastrous-start-2019.html

but nothing about Smedley.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 7, 2019)

Smedly stepped down at the end of last year already, didn't he?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

Any new in rules of the cars?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2019)

He gets the job of an "technical consultant".I think he also did a bad job.
They are technical far from finding the connection to the mid-field.

Main problem is in my opinion the gearbox/housing,made from Aluminium as last year.All teams uses fiber composite,williams is to stubborn and developed in their own direction with old technique.They had a chance to get the gearbox from mercedes.But maybe no money ??

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> Any new in rules of the cars?



There are many but the main alteration concerns aerodynamic in detail the front wing:

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...ntfluegel-aller-teams-im-vergleich,20021.html

and maybe the tires.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> He gets the job of an "technical consultant".I think he also did a bad job.
> They are technical far from finding the connection to the mid-field.
> 
> Main problem is in my opinion the gearbox/housing,made from Aluminium as last year.All teams uses fiber composite,williams is to stubborn and developed in their own direction with old technique.They had a chance to get the gearbox from mercedes.But maybe no money ??
> ...


Sorry but the front wing(s?) just looks Mach 3 Gilette razor xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2019)

Except Ferrari + Alfa,they use Wilkinson.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Except Ferrari + Alfa,they use Wilkinson.


Haha xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2019)

At the moment they discuss to give an EXTRA POINT for the WM classment for the FASTESt LAP.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 8, 2019)

What do you mean by "WM Classment"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello.

It´s not 100% definite now but they mean the drivers points not the constructors.If it´s not this year then next year definitly.Has something to do with the quote to get an decision between Liberty Media (thats their idea) and the F1 Commission.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 8, 2019)

Ok the drivers' championship, or WDC. I've never heard of it referred to as "WM".
I think a point for fastest lap would be nice. It would lead to a little mini-race at the end with all the unplaced drivers pitting for fresh rubber and putting a charge on.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry to confused you.

WM in german WeltMeisterschaft.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Ok the drivers' championship, or WDC. I've never heard of it referred to as "WM".
> I think a point for fastest lap would be nice. It would lead to a little mini-race at the end with all the unplaced drivers pitting for fresh rubber and putting a charge on.



Thats the idea,the last Laps all major teams are running on "safe mode" in the past.Now this is a little incentive for all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello.

There is it,the extra point for the fastest lap.
The only condition: the driver MUST finish in the top 10 classement.
And it added also a point to the constructors championship.

https://www.formula1.com/



 2 days to go.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2019)

Today the new season starts with sad news:

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/formula-1/breaking-f1-race-director-charlie-14132422

....the last one from the old "guard".






*Charlie Whiting* (12. August 1952 in England; † 14. März 2019 in Melbourne)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello.

The first official trail of strength from the 2nd free training on Friday:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:22,600
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,048
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,800
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,842
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,873
6. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,972
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 0,974
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,044
9. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1,154
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,214
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,333
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,388
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,411
14. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,533
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,693
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,801
17. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso 2,075
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,133
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,853
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,055


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2019)

First Qualifyiing

Final Q3:
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:20,486
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:20,598
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:21,190
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:21,320
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1:21,442
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:21,826
7. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:22,099
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:22,304
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:22,314
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:22,781 

11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1:22,562
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:22,570
13. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso 1:22,636
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:22,714
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1:22,774
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:23,017
17. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1:23,020
18. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:23,084
19. George Russell GBR Williams 1:24,360
20.Robert Kubica POL Williams 1:26,067


----------



## Pleng (Mar 16, 2019)

business as usual


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2019)

Let us look at the disillusioning but to be expected matters of facts:

- Mercedes TOP as expected.Both drivers has "provided" (Bottas had a little "rod in the Window" rumors that he maybe replaced on the continously season against Ocon if his performance is not as expected.)

- Ferrari - a little to great "distance" to mercedes.At least Vettel showed who is the Number 1 (at the moment).

- Red Bull - disappionting/disappointing/disappointing - 2nd Driver Gasly/performance of the car/distance to mercedes (Dr.Marko was a little too "optimistic"). Postive how Verstappen is pushing the car,again.

- Haas F1 - like last year,very very strong BEFORE the first race,both drivers seems to be in very good shape....(remember what happend then last year ?)

- McLaren/Lando Norris - great,great job,what a difference to Alonso days.....let us hope for more to come.The car/engine seems powerful AND reliable.The Mood in the team seems very positive.He´s teammate Sainz very disappointing at the moment.

- Alfa Romeo/Raikkönen - good,solid job,a little behind what we have hoped after free sessions.His teammate seems a little behind him after Q1,but he has much to lear nfor his first complete season.

All other Teams specially RENAULT are far from that what we hoped/expected after Tests/Free Sessions.

BUT:

To lay the PARTY Mode from mercedes aside:
The Gaps between the Teams are not so great as to assume the worst.

Let the RACE begin.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 17, 2019)

All decent observations, but Albert Park isn't always representative of the rest of the season. It's a bit of a unique track, plus teams aren't always 100% up to speed with their cars in the "first week back at school"

Shocking from Williams, though. Just shocking


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2019)

First result,race was good,not many overtakes and Ferrari again as "Team spoil-sport".

Final stantings after 58 Laps: 

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 20,886 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 22,520 
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 57,109 
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 58,230 
6. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:27,156 
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault +1 Lap
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo +1 Lap
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point +1 Lap
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso +1 Lap
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull +1 Lap
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren +1 Lap
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point +1 Lap 
14. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso +1 Lap 
15. Antonio Giovanazzi ITA Alfa Romeo +1 Lap
16. George Russell GBR Williams +2 Laps
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams +3 Laps

Out: Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren), Daniel Ricciardo (AUS/Renault), Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas)

Fastest Lap: Bottas (1:25,580)


----------



## Pleng (Mar 17, 2019)

The fastest lap rule seems to be working quite well.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes the top 3 have to get pushed to the last lap.Very good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2019)

The next Schumacher is on the way:

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...-romeo-in-bahrain.6Gxk1qpVZLVsuFOFr5suRa.html


----------



## Pleng (Mar 27, 2019)

The pressure on that boy's shoulders must be immense.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello.

If Mick had the genes of his father then this will be the least problem for the driving in Formula 1.
If he had the right people around then also for his "growing".( and i don´t mean his actual managerin...)

The story about his father after his accident was very unclear for the fans.This maybe could be more burdening for him.The reporters/interviewers today are really like uninformed maggots,thats why the plead "experts" for getting information.But I´m sure,Miss Kehm has to prevent this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello.

Bahrain Qualifying is to be imminent.Good news for Williams:

Patrick is back.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/formula1/47749887


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2019)

Qualifying Bahrain:

1. Charles Leclerc Ferrari 1:27,866
2. Sebastian Vettel Ferrari 1:28,160
3. Lewis Hamilton Mercedes 1:28,190
4. Valtteri Bottas Mercedes 1:28,256
5. Max Verstappen Red Bull 1:28,752
6. Kevin Magnussen Haas 1:28,757
7. Carlos Sainz McLaren 1:28,813
8. Romain Grosjean Haas 1:29,015
9. Kimi Räikkönen Alfa Romeo 1:29,022
10. Lando Norris McLaren 1:29,043
Out after Q2:
11. Daniel Ricciardo Renault 1:29,488
12. Alexander Albon Toro Rosso 1:29,513
13. Pierre Gasly Red Bull 1:29,526
14. Sergio Perez Racing Point 1:29,756
15. Daniil Kwjat Toro Rosso 1:29,854
Out after Q1:
16. Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo 1:30,026
17. Nico Hülkenberg Renault 1:30,034
18. Lance Stroll Racing Point 1:30,217
19. George Russell Williams 1:31,759
20. Robert Kubica Williams 1:31,799


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2019)

Grosjean had 3 places Penalty because of blocking Norris in the Qualifying.

Starting Grid: 

1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
6. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas  
12. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso 
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
17. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
19. George Russell GBR Williams 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2019)

Watching closely the Grand Prix and preliminary reports,it becomes clearer and clearer:

Vettel has lost Ferraris assistance.
LeClerc IS/WAS the "ducky" from deceased Sergio Marchionne.

Räikkönen was the first one who has to go,
then Maurizio Arrivabene not even a Vettel Fan,but also unhappy with/after the decision
and now Vettel is on the best way.

Seb has only one chance: FIGHT like Niki Lauda 1976 after his crash,it´s a similar story.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2019)

Final standings after 57 Laps:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 2,980
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 6,131
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 6,408
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 36,068
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 45,754
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 47,470
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 58,094
9. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1:02,697
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:03,696
11. Antonio Giovanazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:04,599
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Runde
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Runde
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Runde
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde
16. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Runden

Out: Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas), Nico Hülkenberg (GER/Renault), Daniel Riciardo (AUS/Renault), Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren)

Fastest Lap: Leclerc (1:33,411)



Spoiler: Notes:



Last laps was an insolence and a evidence of incapacity for Formula 1.

- Ferrari AGAIN shots itself in their knees.Every time when they did against the Number 1 driver.Go on if you don´t want to be F1 champion.
- Safety car on which reason ? Oh yes the defect Renault from Ricciardo is under "electricity and can´t remove.
- both Renaults are out in near the same second ? Oh yes pure coincidence
- An investigation against Ricciardo in cause of "steering wheel was not correctly attached again". Oh yes thats what i think when i jump out of a car which is under electricity.

Nice race except the final laps.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2019)

Mick Schumacher in the Ferrari today for testing in Bahrain:






And our friend Alonso too:





*Photos (C) by motorsport-magazin.com*


----------



## Pleng (Apr 2, 2019)

Schumacher and Alonso on track together again!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2019)

I hoped someone notice this broad hint.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello.

Welcome to the weekend of the

*1000th Grand Prix*

China,Shanghai International Circuit.

Free sessions today:

First Friday session:

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:33,911
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,207
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,256
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,423
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,742
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,328
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,517
8. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,536
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,555
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,596
11. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,606
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,680
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,720
14. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso 1,784
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,818
16. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,845
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,909
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,936
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,708
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo no time


Second Friday session:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:33,330
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,027
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,221
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,707
5. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 0,766
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,811
7. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,828
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,966
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,006
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,125
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,221
12. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso 1,304
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,364
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,449
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,454
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,458
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,374
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,584
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,791
20. George Russell GBR Williams 2,899


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello.

Qualifying CHINA Grand Prix,Start: Sunday 14.April 2019

Qualifying after Q3: 

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:31,547
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:31,570
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:31,848
4. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1:31,865
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:32,089
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1:32,930
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:32,958
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1:32,962
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas No Time
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas No Time

Out in Q2:
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1:33,236
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:33,299
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:33,419
14. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:33,523
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:33,967 

Out in Q1:
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:34,292
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:35,253
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1:35,281
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo No Time
20. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2019)

China Grand Prix 2019 Final Standings:

1 Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
2 Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 6,552
3.Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 13,744
4.Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 27,627
5.Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 31,276
6.Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1:28,912
7.Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault +1 lap
8.Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point +1 lap
9 Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo +1 lap
10 Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso +1 lap

11 Romain Grosjean Haas Ferrari +1 lap
12 Lance Stroll Racing Point BWT Mercedes +1 lap
13 Kevin Magnussen Haas Ferrari  +1 lap
14 Carlos Sainz McLaren Renault +1 lap
15 Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari +1 lap
16 George Russell Williams Mercedes +2 laps
17 Robert Kubica Williams Mercedes  +2 laps

Out: Nico Hülkenberg (GER/Renault), Daniil Kwjat (RUS/Toro Rosso), Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren)

Fastest Lap: Gasly (1:34,742) on the  LAST LAP.



Spoiler: Notes:



1000. Grand Prix - 1h32min06.350sec of boring time.Not a great event for this great number of races so far.F! is getting more and more to an "sunday unappealing as usual event".Where are the many promised gripping great overtakeings and duels ? Why are the 3 Teams again are moving away from the rest ? Ferrari once more stupid and dumb.This is again no fun for the fans.

And what it hit hardest: The for this "celebration" shown Movies/Clips from previous times/races confirms: F1 today is *********


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2019)

*Formel-1-Championship 2019 *(after 3 from 21 Races):

*Drivers:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 68
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 62
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 39
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 37
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 36
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 13
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 12
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 8
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 8
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 6
. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 6
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 5
13. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 3
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 130
2. Ferrari 73
3. Red Bull 52
4. Renault 12
5. Alfa Romeo 12
6. Haas 8
7. McLaren 8
8. Racing Point 7
9. Toro Rosso 4 
    Williams 0


*Points:* 25 - 18 - 15 - 12 - 10 - 8 - 6 - 4 - 2 - 1 (from 1st to 10th place).
1 *Extrapoint* for fastest Lap (when finished inside the Top Ten)


----------



## Pleng (Apr 15, 2019)

Ferrari really need to pull something out of the bag. This was just too easy for Merc.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Vettel is maybe in "real" upcoming troubles:

*Corriere della Sera (Italy):*

_It would be better if Ferrari finally realized that they hired the right pilot, Charles Leclerc. Maranello should finally put on the young talent and not defend Captain Sebastian Vettel. The German should finally renounce the Captain's band.
_
*Gazzetta dello Sport (Italy):*_

The truth is that Ferrari was not as fast as Mercedes in China. Mercedes is like in Melbourne a steamroller, which depresses everything. At Ferrari the alarm bells ring, after only three races. The competition between Vettel and Leclerc intensifies, but Ferrari gives priority to the German.
_
*Tuttosport (Italy):*_

Always only Mercedes! Hamilton also wins in China. With the dream duo Hamilton Bottas Mercedes dominated the race before Vettel. The competition between Vettel and Leclerc is intensifying, but young Monegasse has to settle for fifth place_.

*Corriere dello Sport (Italy):*

_Optimal start for Hamilton, who together with Bottas dominates the whole race and again raises questions about the steadfastness of Ferrari. In China, Mercedes is the undisputed ruler. Ferrari is starting to seriously worry about the future.
_
*La Repubblica (Italy):*
_
Nightmare race for Ferrari. Mercedes is stronger, much stronger. The double Hamilton-Bottas is a debacle for Ferrari in the first three races of this season. Only consolation: Vettel is first time this season in third place._


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 15, 2019)

Not gonna lie I only watch F1 because Daniel Ricciardo is hot lol.

Anyhoo does anyone know how Charles Leclerc got the massive scar on the left side of his face?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Daniel sadly has not a good start this year.Renault seems to inconsistent.
Yes he´s a real nice and pretty guy.(Man,did I REALLY say that ???)



> Anyhoo does anyone know how Charles Leclerc got the massive scar on the left side of his face?



Maybe from Kimi last year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello.

First look at an onboard lap of Vietnam’s F1 track (comes in 2020):


----------



## Pleng (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm looking forward to this one. I might finally get to see a F1 race live after following the sport for 25 years!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello.

Williams Team on the way to be sold ?

*A Russian billionaire could buy Williams.*
The once-great British team is in a desperate performance crisis, but multiple authoritative outlets are now reporting that Dmitry Mazepin is interested in buying it.

https://www.sportsmole.co.uk/formul...-billionaire-eyes-williams-buyout_356563.html

http://www.grandprix.com/news/russian-billionaire-eyes-williams-buyout.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Williams Team on the way to be sold ?
> 
> ...


Apparently its a fake story https://www.racefans.net/2019/04/18/mazepin-not-in-talks-to-buy-williams-says-company/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

Or the "usual" false talk in Formula 1 today.Like Driver changes they "not" happend and a month later its fact.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Or the "usual" false talk in Formula 1 today.Like Driver changes they "not" happend and a month later its fact.


But why waste his money on the worst team in F1 just to put his son in such a shit car. Its going to take years for Williams to improve.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> But why waste his money on the worst team in F1 just to put his son in such a shit car. Its going to take years for Williams to improve.



A little Off Topic:
Thats why i asked myself for a while.Why *Russian Investors* buys seemingly worthless pieces of Land and Objects here in Austria....

I don´t know.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> First look at an onboard lap of Vietnam’s F1 track (comes in 2020):



Glad they never used a virtual Redbull in the video as it would have broke down half a lap in lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

Don´t "touch" Red Bull. 
And leave "Torro Rosso" alone too.
And not a word on "taureau rouge"
and i don´t wanna hear anyhing about "гови сурх"


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Don´t "touch" Red Bull.
> And leave "Torro Rosso" alone too.
> And not a word on "taureau rouge"
> and i don´t wanna hear anyhing about "гови сурх"


Ha I was only kidding cause you said you came from Austria.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

I think i know your sense of humor already.
I get it that was an "applied" joke.

like "What have Scots under their skilt....?"


By the Way,its sad that no austrian or scots driver actual in F1.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello.

Race 4 in  Azerbaijan.

Many "ecxiting" moments on the first day:

*Loose drain cover wrecks Russell's Williams in Baku practice.*

*And when they tow away the tow car then rammed a Underpass/Bridge.*



Sorry my GBAtemp friends,you not allowed to watch this video.....


www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5f87xjg-m4


----------



## Pleng (Apr 26, 2019)

Interesting fist session. I like Baku. They have the castle from Sega Rally


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Kvyat crashed,Red Flag again.Amazing day today,guys.

Free practice 1 cancelled.
Free practice 2 stopped.

Pierre Gasly has to start the race from the Pit Lane.

_*The Stewards stated that the Red Bull driver  “failed to stop for weighing when required to do so.

“Instead, he drove on and proceeded to do a pit stop where the car was worked on by lifting the car and all four wheels were changed, in breach of Article 29.1 a).
 "Under Article 29.1 a) the penalty for this infringement is specified to be for the car to start from the pit lane and we so order. *_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello.

Exciting Qualifying.





www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJCOc3toQns



Starting Grid:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
9. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
12. Alexander Albon GBR Toro Rosso 
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
16. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
17. George Russell GBR Williams 
18. Antonio Giovinazzi * ITA Alfa Romeo 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
20. Pierre Gasly ** FRA Red Bull 

* 10 place grid penalty (electrical part exchanged)
** Pierre Gasly has to start the race from the Pit Lane (failed to stop for weighing)


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 27, 2019)

Go Lando and and Carlos could be a good day for McLaren tomorrow.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Go Lando and and Carlos could be a good day for McLaren tomorrow.



We can hope the McLaren "stands it through".
But when we look at Renault/Haas/Toro Rosso they also have the Theme "reliability".....
Williams ? Hopefully they get their cars repaired for tomorrow.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> We can hope the McLaren "stands it through".
> But when we look at Renault/Haas/Toro Rosso they also have the Theme "reliability".....
> Williams ? Hopefully they get their cars repaired for tomorrow.


At least 2 of the Renault powered cars are gonna have MGU-K failures tomorrow I guarantee it. I just hope it's not McLaren


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2019)

A great "hope" for a not insipid race tomorrow is Verstappen.
But the chances of having lots of Saftey Car phases tomorrow are really great.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 27, 2019)

Verstappen has all the talent to be a great driver but not the right mentality. He will end up doing something stupid or reckless as usual.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Verstappenhas has all the talent to be a great driver but not the right mentality. He will end up doing something stupid or reckless as usual.



Yes,his attitude is not the "most compatible" one.....
Maybe wisdom comes with age.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello.

Sadly my friend Kimi Räikkönen disqualified of not conform Front Wing.He also has to start from the Pit Lane.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

But i think its better for the Start phase.Then he have time to get further through the grid during the race with a good strategy and maybe help from safety car phases.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

*FORMULA 1 SOCAR AZERBAIJAN GRAND PRIX 2019 - RACE RESULT:*


1 77 Valtteri Bottas Mercedes 51 1:31:52.942 0
2 44 Lewis Hamilton Mercedes 51 +1.524s 0
3 5 Sebastian Vettel Ferrari 51 +11.739s 0
4 33 Max Verstappen Red Bull Racing Honda 51 +17.493s 0
5 16 Charles Leclerc Ferrari 51 +69.107s 0
6 11 Sergio Perez Racing Point BWT Mercedes 51 +76.416s 0
7 55 Carlos Sainz McLaren Renault 51 +83.826s 0
8 4 Lando Norris McLaren Renault 51 +100.268s 0
9 18 Lance Stroll Racing Point BWT Mercedes 51 +103.816s 0
10 7 Kimi Räikkönen Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari 50 +1 lap 0
11 23 Alexander Albon Scuderia Toro Rosso Honda 50 +1 lap 0
12 99 Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari 50 +1 lap 0
13 20 Kevin Magnussen Haas Ferrari 50 +1 lap 0
14 27 Nico Hulkenberg Renault 50 +1 lap 0
15 63 George Russell Williams Mercedes 49 +2 laps 0
16 88 Robert Kubica Williams Mercedes 49 +2 laps 0
NC 10 Pierre Gasly Red Bull Racing Honda 38 DNF 0
NC 8 Romain Grosjean Haas Ferrari 38 DNF 0
NC 26 Daniil Kvyat Scuderia Toro Rosso Honda 33 DNF 0
NC 3 Daniel Ricciardo Renault 

Fastest Lap:Charles Leclerc on Lap 50. - 1:43,009  (+1 Point)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

After 4 races:

*Driver Championship:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 87
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 86
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 52
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 51
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 47
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 13
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 13
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 13
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 12
10. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 8
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 6
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 6
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 6
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 4
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 3
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 

*Constructor Championship:*

1. Mercedes 173
2. Ferrari 99
3. Red Bull 64
4. McLaren 18
5. Racing Point 17
6. Alfa Romeo 13
7. Renault 12
8. Haas F1  8
9. Toro Rosso 4

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Go Lando and and Carlos could be a good day for McLaren tomorrow.



Great Race today from both drivers.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Today for 25 Years:*

*Roland Ratzenberger*
*(4.Juli 1960 - 30.April 1994)*






The Imola Weekend.
His fate is forever in the shadow of the name Ayrton Senna.


_*Roland Ratzenberger was buried on 7 May 1994 in Salzburg. The funeral of Senna took place on May 4 in São Paulo, which was flying hours away. Because of this, and of course because of Senna's popularity, most Formula One paddocks decided to attend Senna's funeral. *_

_*Gerhard Berger took on the travel stress and was present at both ceremonies. Also at Ratzenberger's funeral were Heinz-Harald Frentzen, Karl Wendlinger, Johnny Herbert and Niki Lauda, who delivered the funeral oration for his deceased compatriot. *_

_*The then FIA President Max Mosley was then in Salzburg and not in São Paulo: "Roland was forgotten, so I went to his funeral, because everyone went to Sennas, I thought it was important that someone goes to his. "*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2019)

*Today for 25 Years:*

*Ayrton Senna*
*(21.März 1960 - 1.Mai 1994)*



 


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...remains-idol-idols-Brazil-25-years-death.html

*A little story from his best friend back then,Gerhard Berger:*

*

The Berger pranks are legion; the frogs in Senna’s hotel room, chucking Senna’s briefcase out of a helicopter, tearing the photo page from Senna’s passport and replacing it with a picture of a naked woman taken from a porno mag, a stunt which ultimately led to a knock on the door by Austrian police following newspaper reports of the incident. Believe it or not Berger, now at the helm of German tin top series DTM, is an increasingly reluctant raconteur about the funny stuff they did. The jokes, Berger believes, trivialise an experience that he found consuming, frequently overwhelming and deserving of greater respect.


Berger had joined Senna at McLaren from Ferrari after Alain Prost had moved in the opposite direction to partner Nigel Mansell at the Scuderia. “Ayrton was quite damaged after these years and when I came in things started to cool down and it was relaxed,” Berger observed. The less oppressive environs of F3 where Senna first asserted his remarkable gifts in Europe permitted associations to develop. Berger smiles at a typical interaction in Macau.

“He won the race and I was third and had the quickest lap. But I saw on my sheet that I didn’t have it, somehow they did a mistake and Ayrton had it. It wasn’t important. So in the evening we went to a party and suddenly Ayrton came round and said ‘you don’t have the quickest lap!’. There I realised how competitive he is, how he wants just everything for him. Putting this on the side, I always liked him. We had a good chemistry. We always had a good mixture between fighting each other and having fun. And that went on until the last day.”*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the LAST Grand Prix of Barcelona.

Again Mercedes,Ferrari out of sight again....

1.Free Run:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:17,951
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,115
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,221
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,624
5. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0,992
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,204
7. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,229
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,334
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,413
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,499
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,560
12. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,893
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,904
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,070
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 2,079
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,115
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,508
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,640
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,938
20. George Russell GBR Williams 3,039

2.Free Run:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:17,284
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,049
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,301
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,389
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,751
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0,869
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,954
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,071
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,374
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,438
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,443
12. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,495
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,555
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,577
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,650
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,757
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,143
18. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,164
19. George Russell GBR Williams 2,907
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,497


----------



## Hanafuda (May 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Roland Ratzenberger*
> *(4.Juli 1960 - 30.April 1994)*






alexander1970 said:


> *Ayrton Senna*
> *(21.März 1960 - 1.Mai 1994)*



Thanks for posting these. I remember when this happened, though I was not following F1 that year. I was rather into it from 90-93 ... I was living in Japan and could get the most amazing coverage on TV there. But I went back to school when I returned to the States in late '93, and I was too bogged down preparing for finals in Spring '94 to be thinking about auto racing. Kind of glad I wasn't watching, I wouldn't have wanted to see Senna die. Even though I was more of a Mansell fan.

I just watched a great documentary about how deaths in F1 incrementally forced safety reforms. Senna's death had the greatest effect. The movie is called "1: Life on the Line." It is very good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Hello.

3. Free Run:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,568
2. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari + 0,531
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,555
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,604
5. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0,624
6. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 0,962
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,990
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,296
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,401
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,435
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,537
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,782
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,088
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 2,125
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,166
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,172
17. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,406
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,439
19. George Russell GBR Williams 2,853
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,002 


Qualiying at 15:00h  MEZ.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Spain in Barcelona:*

Start Grid:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 
7. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
11. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault   (get a 3 place grid penalty from Baku)
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
16. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams    
20. George Russell GBR Williams (get a 5 place grid penalty for transmission change)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Spain in Barcelona:*

after 66 Rounds (307,104 km): 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:35:49,780
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 4,074
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 7,679
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 9,167
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 13,361
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 19,576
7. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 28,159
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 32,342
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 33,056
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 34,641
11. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 35,445
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 36,758
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renaul 39,241
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 41,803
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 46,877
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 47,691
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1 Runde


Out: Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point), Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:18,492)   +1 point


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

Driver Championship:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 112
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 105
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 66
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 64
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 57
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 21
7. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 14
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 13
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 13
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 12
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 10
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 6
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 6
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 4
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 3
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 3
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 

Constructors Championship:

1. Mercedes 217
2. Ferrari 121
3. Red Bull 87
4. McLaren 22
5. Racing Point 17
6. Haas 15
7. Alfa Romeo 13
8. Renault 12
9. Toro Rosso 6


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Hello.

_*Zandvoort is back in 2020 !
*_
*The Dutch Grand Prix is set to return in 2020 after an absence of 35 years.

Confirmation of the return of the historic Zandvoort circuit, which last hosted the race in 1985, is expected on Tuesday.

The race is set to be held on the weekend of 8-10 May, effectively taking the place of the Spanish Grand Prix.*
_*
https://www.bbc.com/sport/formula1/48254427*_





*The actual Layout:*








*The "classic" Course:*

**


*

 *


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

Hoping for some actual excitement from the return of Zandvoort. Getting really weary of watching MB take 1 / 2 every race (for years now).


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2019)

*Niki Lauda deceased.
22 February 1949 – 20 May 2019



 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niki_Lauda*


----------



## Pleng (May 22, 2019)

Sad day


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2019)

Monaco 2019:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

Kimi´s 300 Grand Prix Start - Congratulations.

One of his legendary "speaks":


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Monaco:*

Second Free run:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:11,118
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,081
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,763
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,820
5. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 0,913
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,934
7. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,056
8. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,121
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,224
10. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1,232
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,274
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,275
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,301
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,459
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,634
16. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,754
17. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,770
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 3,440
19. George Russell GBR Williams 4,934
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,028 

First Free Run:
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:12,106
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,059
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,072
4. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,361
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,717
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,064
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,121
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,126
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,257
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,273
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,307
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,331
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1.625
14. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,721
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,172
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,460
17. George Russell GBR Williams 3,009
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,408
19. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 4,029
20. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 48,564


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

Hello. 

Starting grid (penalty corrected):

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
5. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
8. Pierre Gasly * FRA Red Bull 
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
10. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
18. Antonio Giovinazzi * ITA Alfa Romeo 
19. George Russell GBR Williams 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 

* 3 places grid penalty


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 26, 2019)

*

 *

*Grand Prix of Monaco in Monte Carlo:*

After 78 Laps

*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:43:28,437 

2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 2,602 

3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 3,162 

4. Max Verstappen * NED Red Bull 5,537 

5. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 9,946 

6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 53,454 

7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 54,574 

8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 55,200 

9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:00,894 

10. Romain Grosjean * FRA Haas 1:01,034 

11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:06,801 

12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Runde 

13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Runde 

14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Runde 

15. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde 

16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Runde 

17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde 

18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1 Runde 

19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde *
* Five second Penalty

Out: Charles Leclerc (MCO/Ferrari)

Fastest Lap: Gasly (72./1:14,279 Minuten)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

Live now:

Farewell from Niki.

(over now)

Sorry only german.

Requiem at 13:00 hour MEZ /MET.

https://tvthek.orf.at/profile/ZIB-1300/71280/ZIB-1300/14015188/Abschied-von-Niki-Lauda/14504603

Scheduled guestspeakers:

- Gerhard Berger
- Arnold Schwarzenegger
- Austrian President Van der Bellen



 


Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 8, 2019)

Welcome to the F1 Ganr Prix of Canada 2019:

Starting Grid:


1 5 Sebastian Vettel Ferrari 1:11.200 1:11.142 1:10.240
2 44 Lewis Hamilton Mercedes 1:11.518 1:11.010 1:10.446
3 16 Charles Leclerc Ferrari 1:11.214 1:11.205 1:10.920
4 3 Daniel Ricciardo Renault 1:11.837 1:11.532 1:11.071
5 10 Pierre Gasly Red Bull Racing Honda 1:12.023 1:11.196 1:11.079
6 77 Valtteri Bottas Mercedes 1:11.229 1:11.095 1:11.101
7 27 Nico Hulkenberg Renault 1:11.720 1:11.553 1:11.324
8 4 Lando Norris McLaren Renault 1:11.780 1:11.735 1:11.863
9 55 Carlos Sainz McLaren Renault 1:11.750 1:11.572 1:13.981
10 20 Kevin Magnussen Haas Ferrari 1:12.107 1:11.786
11 33 Max Verstappen Red Bull Racing Honda 1:11.619 1:11.800
12 26 Daniil Kvyat Scuderia Toro Rosso Honda 1:11.965 1:11.921
13 99 Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari 1:12.122 1:12.136
14 23 Alexander Albon Scuderia Toro Rosso Honda 1:12.020 1:12.193
15 8 Romain Grosjean Haas Ferrari 1:12.109 DNF
16 11 Sergio Perez Racing Point BWT Mercedes 1:12.197
17 7 Kimi Räikkönen Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari 1:12.230
18 18 Lance Stroll Racing Point BWT Mercedes 1:12.266
19 63 George Russell Williams Mercedes 1:13.617
20 88 Robert Kubica Williams Mercedes 1:14.393

Carlos Sainz penalised three grid places for impeding another driver during qualifying.

Corrected Starting Grid:

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
9. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren *
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
13. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas  (Start from the Pit)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Kanada in Montreal*

After
70 Runden (305,27 km):
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:29:07,084
2. Sebastian Vettel * GER Ferrari + 3,658 
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 4,696
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 51,043
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 57,655
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Runde
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Runde
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1 Runde
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Runde
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Runde
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Runde
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Runde
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Runde
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde 
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2 Runden
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3 Runden


* 5-seconds time penalty
Fastest Lap: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes)

Out: Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren), Alexander Albon (THA/Toro Rosso)


----------



## Pleng (Jun 10, 2019)

Absolutely ridiculous penalty


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 10, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Absolutely ridiculous penalty


I really don´t like Ferrari but that was not ok.

But If it does not work, then neat.......for Ferrari.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Frankreich:*

Second free Practice: 

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:30,937
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,424
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,649
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,728
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,945
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,112
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,495
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,511
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,740
10. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,852
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,036
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,083
13. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 2,086
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,144
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2,317
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,363
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,654
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,947
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,677
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,258 

First free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:32,738
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,069
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,373
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,880
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,052
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,353
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,372
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,523
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,802
10. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 2.066
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2.071
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,072
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,325
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2.588
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,672
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,784
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 3,364
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 4,409
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,434
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 4,882 



*Ferrari request to review Vettel penalty rejected by FIA*

https://racer.com/2019/06/21/ferrari-request-to-review-vettel-penalty-rejected-by-fia/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 23, 2019)

*Grand Prix of France in Le Castellet*
Starting Grid:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren
7. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo
11. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams
19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso
20. George Russell  GBR Williams


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 23, 2019)

*Grand Prix of France in Le Castellet*
Final Result after 53 Laps (309,690 km):
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:24:31,198
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 18,056
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 19,985
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 34,905
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:02,796
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:35,462
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Lap
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1 Lap
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Lap
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Lap
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1 Lap
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Lap
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Laps
19. George Russell GBR Williams 2 Laps

Daniel Ricciardo gets a 10 sec. Penalty.Sadly the TV cameras had more "important" things to show than the Drama around Lando Norris:

Getting slower and slower of an technical issue the last 2 Laps Norris has to overtaken from 3 Drivers:
Raikkönnen,Riccardo and Hülkenberg.
Ricciardo gets a little to fast in the Mistral chicane and gets on the white zone of the track and gets an advantage to Raikkönen and Hülkenberg.



Spoiler: Personal Note:



That penalty is more reasonable than that in Canada.





Out: Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas)
Fastest Lap: Vettel 1:32,740 (53.)


----------



## pikpol (Jun 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of France in Le Castellet*
> Final Result after 53 Laps (309,690 km):
> 1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:24:31,198
> 2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 18,056
> ...


It were actually two penalties. Just saying


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 23, 2019)

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...-french-gp-points.6oCa3OCCGfyBOTEC1Nvvv3.html
(with the scene from Norris onboard camera)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Austria/Österreich in Spielberg*

Second Free Practice:

1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1:05,086
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,331
3. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,401
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,443
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,459
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0,615
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,642
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,785
9. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,793
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,866
11. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 0,874
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,878
13. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 0,978
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,033
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,062
16. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,163
17. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,332
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,743
19. George Russell GBR Williams 2,131
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,422

First Free Practice:
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,838
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,144
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,161
4. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,303
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,422
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,540
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,664
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,008
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,038
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,287
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,297
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,434
13. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,447
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,545
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,619
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,870
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,891
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,918
19. George Russell GBR Williams 1,967
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,827



*Bottas Crash:*



*
Verstappen Crash:
*


*
Vettel Spin:*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

*Alonso deposits interest*

Serious competitors who could dispute Bottas's place are currently not in sight. Mercedes protégé Esteban Ocon had not got hold of a place in Formula 1 for this season, for 2020, the chances are not particularly favorable.

On the sidelines of the Austrian Grand Prix Wolff also confirmed that former World Champion Fernando Alonso, whose future plans are currently unclear, has deposited his interest in returning to Formula 1 with Mercedes. "Everyone knows that Fernando is one of the best. Nobody doubts that. But he understands the situation that we must first make a decision with our current pilots. It's just the integrity we have as a team that we do not negotiate in parallel. "

source: orf.at


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hamilton is under investigation of "disturbing" Raikkönen on his fast Lap try:




Qualifying Result is not confirmed at the moment.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Austria/Österreich in Spielberg*

Starting Grid:

1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren
5. Lewis Hamilton * GBR Mercedes
6. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo
7. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull
9. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
10. Kevin Magnussen ** DEN Haas
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso
16. Nico Hülkenberg *** GER Renault
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams
18. George Russell * GBR Williams
19. Carlos Sainz **** ESP McLaren
20. Alexander Albon ***** THA Toro Rosso

* 3 places Grid Penalty of handicap Räikkönen in Qualifying 1
** 5 places Grid Penalty of Changing Gearbox
*** 5 places Grid Penalty of Changings on drive unit
**** 4 plaxes Grid Penalty of Changings on drive unit
***** 7 places Grid Penalty of Changings on drive unit


Again corrected Starting Grid:

1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
4. Lewis Hamilton * GBR Mercedes 
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
6. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
7. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 
9. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
10. Kevin Magnussen ** DEN Haas 
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
16. Nico Hülkenberg *** GER Renault 
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
18. George Russell * GBR Williams 
19. Carlos Sainz **** ESP McLaren 
20. Alexander Albon **** THA Toro Rosso


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

*OFFICIAL confirmed Result of the Grand Prix of Austria/Österreich in Spielberg:*

Final standings after 71 Laps (306,452 km):

1. * Max Verstappen* NED Red Bull 1:22:01,822
2. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari + 2,724
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 18,960
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 19,610
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 22,805
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Runde
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1 Runde
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Runde
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Runde
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Runde
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Runde
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Runde
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1 Runde
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Runde
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Runde
18. George Russell GBR Williams 2 Runden
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2 Runden
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3 Runden

Fastest Lap: Verstappen 1:07,475 (60.)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Mixed emotions about today's race. Great to see my team McLaren having another great day and things certainly look to be improving for them. But then a Honda powered car just won the race so how could McLaren been this season if they had stayed with Honda?

Also Max under investigation for the overtake on Leclerc and could lose the win.

Edit result to stay the same


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Mixed emotions about today's race. Great to see my team McLaren having another great day and things certainly look to be improving for them. But then a Honda powered car just won the race so how could McLaren been this season if they had stayed with Honda?
> 
> Also Max under investigation for the overtake on Leclerc and could lose the win.
> 
> Edit result to stay the same



If the "Stewards" penalized Max,then the Dutch "Mob" would have "fall over" them.
I think McLaren did a very good job now (with bavarian "support",they always know how to "construct" powerful engines and get them work. )

Honda - McLaren - a political thing and i do not get rid of the suspicion that ALONSO was the main reason that the partnership NOT worked.As always when Alonso has his fingers into  (we all know the McLaren Story from 2007/the Renault Story from 2008.. )

As the RaceIngenieur from Max tells him to use +11 on Engine mangament you could see how powerful the F1 cars are REALLY today.

That was great racing and LeCLerc better has not acting like a "pussy" (sorry *@AmandaRose*  ) and has to concentrate on racing.And as you can see,nobody is ready to give in on the track,thats a fact.And thats why such situations like today happens.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 1, 2019)

Umm did I just read that  Robert Kubica won driver of the day?? (sorry for the trashy tabloid link)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Umm did I just read that  Robert Kubica won driver of the day?? (sorry for the trashy tabloid link)



Yes but there is still no "offical" confirmation.....
https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.driver-of-the-day-2019.4Mflx1u6tsAABdwuDIvXb8.html


----------



## Pleng (Jul 2, 2019)

I imagine they're scratching their heads trying to come up with some spin to write for that particular piece!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2019)

Pleng said:


> I imagine they're scratching their heads trying to come up with some spin to write for that particular piece!


A "technical" issue.....now corrected:   

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.driver-of-the-day-2019.4Mflx1u6tsAABdwuDIvXb8.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2019)

*Grand Prix of  Great Britain in Silverstone*

Second Free Practice:

*1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:26,732 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,069 
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,197 
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,448 
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,517 
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,814 
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,830 
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,255 
9. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,265 
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,270 
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,276 
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,327 
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,394 
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,396 
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,485 
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,508 
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,562 
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,062 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,203 
20. George Russell GBR Williams 3,782 *

First Free Practice:

*1. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1:27,193 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,456 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,836 
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,949 
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1,080 
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,131 
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,630 
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,858 
9. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,920 
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,989 
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,997 
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,280 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2,327 
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,484 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,926 
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 3,432 
17. George Russell GBR Williams 3,568 
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 3,574 
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 3,638 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,948 *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Great Britain*

Third Free Practice:

*1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1:25,905 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,026 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,049 
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,213 
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,535 
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,551 
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,784 
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,040 
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,060
10. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,071 
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,131 
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,201 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,203 
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,205 
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,370 
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,519 
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,639 
18. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,693 
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,160 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,545 *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

*Starting Grid:*

*1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes *
*2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes *
*3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari *
*4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull *
*5. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull *
*6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari *
*7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault *
*8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren *
*9. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso *
*10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault *
*11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo *
*12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo *
*13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren *
*14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas *
*15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point *
*16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas *
*17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso *
*18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point *
*19. George Russell GBR Williams *
*20. Robert Kubica POL Williams *


----------



## Qawful (Jul 13, 2019)

Not gonna lie, sure glad to see Bottas back on pole. Nothing against Hamilton though, so god damn consistent


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

Qawful said:


> Not gonna lie, sure glad to see Bottas back on pole. Nothing against Hamilton though, so god damn consistent


Hello.

I am a little surprised,no Honey Badger Fan ?


----------



## Qawful (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a little surprised,no Honey Badger Fan ?



Ohh believe me. Love me some Ricciardo, glad to see him pulling some decent results with that Renault. But as a WDC candidate, I would love to see Bottas win. Vettel seems a bit too far off this year to recover.

Edit: Forgot to add my hello. Didn't know this thread even existed!! Nice to see some fans about


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

Qawful said:


> Ohh believe me. Love me some Ricciardo, glad to see him pulling some decent results with that Renault. But as a WDC candidate, I would love to see Bottas win. Vettel seems a bit too far off this year to recover.





Seb is sadly on the descending branch.If rumors starts in Formula 1 then they become 98 percent reality.His days on Ferrari are counted after this year.
His contract until 2020 is a patient sheet of paper....

And this is then the chance of your Honey Badger.His LAST presumably.
I would grant it to him and it would close the circle. He was finally always number 2 (behind Vettel + Verstappen and he runs actual danger also behind Hülkenberg.)


----------



## Qawful (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Seb is sadly on the descending branch.If rumors starts in Formula 1 then they become 98 percent reality.His days on Ferrari are counted after this year.
> His contract until 2020 is a patient sheet of paper....
> 
> And this is then the chance of your Honey Badger.His LAST presumably.
> I would grant it to him and it would close the circle. He was finally always number 2 (behind Vettel + Verstappen and he runs actual danger also behind Hülkenberg.)



Seb has been not quite himself lately but at the same time I don't see Ferrari letting him go anytime soon. Who else would they recruit for that seat, that will be atleast at similar levels of competitiveness. Unless he retires, i think we'll see him for a few more years.

Danny's a bit up in the air still, 2021 may actually come good for Renault. If it doesn't though, he might either end up bouncing around a few other teams before leaving or retire altogether. Verstappen is definitely a generational talent and i can't wait to see him compete for the WDC and I don't think Riccardo is on his level. Although so far, he seems to be doing a good job against Hulk.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

I like Daniel too.A very sympatic and charismatic guy,that tpye that Formula 1 needs more of it.

Seb is no longer Ferraris First Choice,do not forget the Legacy of Sergio Marchionne.He is the one behind LeClerc his "Child protection".
You know Ferrari is a 100% political Team.There are no "friendships" or such things.Mattia Binotto is the same direction.LeClerc IS the 2020 Number 1.And I can not imagine Seb stays as Number 2.


----------



## Qawful (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I like Daniel too.A very sympatic and charismatic guy,that tpye that Formula 1 needs more of it.
> 
> Seb is no longer Ferraris First Choice,do not forget the Legacy of Sergio Marchionne.He is the one behind LeClerc his "Child protection".
> You know Ferrari is a 100% political Team.There are no "friendships" or such things.Mattia Binotto is the same direction.LeClerc IS the 2020 Number 1.And I can not imagine Seb stays as Number 2.



Agree. If Seb doesn't step up, he is definitely going to end up number 2. Unfortunately, Ferrari's politics have put them in the position they are currently in


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

Qawful said:


> Agree. If Seb doesn't step up, he is definitely going to end up number 2. Unfortunately, Ferrari's politics have put them in the position they are currently in



The good thing in the last 2 races until today:

The distance between the 3 Top teams getting smaller and also to the Mid Field comesup.It is getting a little more interesting now.McLaren did a very good Job to catch up.
Renault/Alfa/Haas struggles a little but also getting forward.

Only Toro Rosso and Racing Point has lost a little ground.Williams ?? Out of order.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Great Britain*

Final Standings after 52 Laps (306,198 km): 

_*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:21:08,452 

2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 24,928 

3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 30,117 *_
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 34,692
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 39,458
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 53,639
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 54,401
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:05,540
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1:06,720
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1:12,733
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:14,281
12. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1:15,617
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:21,086
14. George Russell GBR Williams eine Runde
15. Robert Kubica POL Williams eine Runde
16. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari eine Runde
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point eine Runde 

Fastest Lap: Hamilton 1:27,369 Minuten* in the LAST LAP with 32 Laps old Tyres !*

out: Kevin Magnussen (DEN/Haas), Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas), Antonio Giovinazzi (ITA/Alfa Romeo)



Spoiler: Personal Note:



A great and exciting race.It has all that a good Race needs. I hope in the next 2 years the Cars no longer depends on most areodynamic.That makes maybe longer Slipstream fights possible as shown today.GREAT JOB from the STEWARDS ! Let them RACE !


----------



## Pleng (Jul 15, 2019)

Fantastic last lap from Lewis.

And look at that; both Williams finished ahead of one of the Ferraris.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Verstappen - Vettel:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


*Driver Standings:
*
*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 223 *
*2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes   184 *
*3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull  136 *
*4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari    123 *
*5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari     120 *

6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 55
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 38
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 25
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 22
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 22
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 17
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 14
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 13
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 12
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 7
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 6
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. George Russell GBR Williams 0
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 0

*Constructors Championship Standings:*

*1. Mercedes 407 *
*2. Ferrari 243 *
*3. Red Bull 191 *

*4. McLaren 60 *
*5. Renault 39 *
*6. Alfa Romeo 26 *
*7. Racing Point 19 *
*8. Toro Rosso 19 *
*9. Haas 16 *

*10. Williams 0 *


----------



## Pleng (Jul 16, 2019)

Hamilton is now close to being 2 full race wins ahead of his closest "challenger" Bottas. And it would take 4 race wins from his fastest (though horrendously inconsistent) rival Vettel, with Hamilton scoring no points, before Vetell would be even on points with Hamilton. Even then Lewis would still be ahead in the standings due to having had more victories.

So even though the fat lady hasn't *quite* started to sing, maybe the question that we should _really_ be asking ourselves is will there be a driver/car combination in 2020 that can step up to the challenge of stopping Lewis matching Michael Schumacher's record of winning 7 driver's world championships?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Spoiler: A personal Note on Sebastian Vettel.....



I think Vettel actual has a "personal crisis".
Not of his performance on Ferrari.
My thought is he is "non motivated" (pretty sure the "crack" comes after his "stolen" victory in Canada)

- of the actual rules in Formula 1 (who does not..)
- the upcoming rules and changes (or not) in 2020/2021
- the LAST year (I do not think this was all "good" what happend in this "Sergio Marchionne/Maurizio Arrivabene/Mattia Binotto/LeClerc/Kimi"  case......)
- and last but not least - he is now married (Juni 2019).

What can happen:
Seb

- gets his "bite and hunger" in the Summer break in August.
- he simply retires
- make an 1 Year "time-out" to see in which direction Formula 1 goes.

We will see.




Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

_*Grand Prix of Germany in Hockenheim.*_

*First Free practice: *
1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:14,013
2. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari + 0,255
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,302
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,317
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,647
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,800
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,049
8. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,061
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,178
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,554
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,591
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,603
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,746
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,763
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,764
16. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,810
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,940
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,369
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,546
20. George Russell GBR Williams 3,113 

*Second Free Practice: *
1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1:13,449
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,124
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,146
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,662
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,684
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0,730
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 0,819
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,009
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,023
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,069
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,213
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,351
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,561
14. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,613
15. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1,640
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,798
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,957
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,021
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,451
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,531


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

*Free Practice 3:*

* 1.Charles Leclerc Ferrari Ferrari P 1:12.380 *
*2.Max Verstappen Red Bull Honda P 1:12.548 + 0.168  *
*3.Sebastian Vettel Ferrari Ferrari P 1:12.644 + 0.264 18 *
*4.Valtteri Bottas Mercedes-AMG Mercedes P 1:12.890 + 0.510  *
*5.Kevin Magnussen Haas F1 Team Ferrari P 1:12.893 + 0.513  *
* 6.Lewis Hamilton Mercedes-AMG Mercedes P 1:12.965 + 0.585  *
*7.Carlos Sainz jr. McLaren Renault P 1:13.300 + 0.920  *
*8.Pierre Gasly Red Bull Honda P 1:13.324 + 0.944  *
*9.Kimi Räikkönen Alfa Romeo Ferrari P 1:13.351 + 0.971  *
*10.Romain Grosjean Haas F1 Team Ferrari P 1:13.378 + 0.998  *
*11.Sergio Pérez Racing Point Mercedes P 1:13.476 + 1.096  *
*12.Nico Hülkenberg Renault Renault P 1:13.496 + 1.116 *
*13.Alexander Albon Toro Rosso Honda P 1:13.554 + 1.174 *
*14.Lando Norris McLaren Renault P 1:13.556 + 1.176  *
*15.Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo Ferrari P 1:13.671 + 1.291 *
*16.Lance Stroll Racing Point Mercedes P 1:13.672 + 1.292 *
*17.Daniil Kvyat Toro Rosso Honda P 1:13.767 + 1.387  *
*18.Daniel Ricciardo Renault Renault P 1:13.816 + 1.436  *
*19.Robert Kubica Williams Mercedes P 1:15.540 + 3.160  *
*20.George Russell Williams*






*Grand Prix of Germany in Hockenheim:*
*
Starting Grid:*

*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes *
*2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull *
*3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes *
*4. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull *
*5. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo *
*6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas *
*7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren *
*8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point *
*9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault *
*10. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari *
*11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo *
*12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas *
*13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault *
*14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso *
*15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point *
*16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren *
*17. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso *
*18. George Russell GBR Williams *
*19. Robert Kubica POL Williams *
*20. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari *


----------



## Pleng (Jul 28, 2019)

What rotten luck for Ferarri

Having said that, all their issues appear to be on tracks where they have an apparent speed advantage. All those tracks are hot tracks. Are Ferrari only able to go so fast because they are perhaps being too aggressive with their cooling systems in these situations?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Germany in Hockenheim*
*Final Result after 64 Laps: *

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 7,333 
3. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 8m305 
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 8,966 
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 9,583 
6. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 10,052 
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 12,214 
8. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 13,849 
9. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 16,838 
10. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18,765 
11. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 19,667 
12. Robert Kubica POL Williams 24,987 
13. George Russell GBR Williams 26,404 

out: Sergio Perez (MEX/Racing Point), Daniel Ricciardo (AUS/Renault), Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren),Charles Leclerc (MCO/Ferrari) , Nico Hülkenberg (GER/Renault), Valterri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Pierre Gasly (FRA/Red Bull)

Fastest Lap: Verstappen 1:16,645


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

"Adjusted" result after Alfa Team got 30 seconds penalties for both Drivers for "using not allowed adjustements":

_*The exact facts are complex. Superior, the stewards accuse Alfa of violating Article 27.1 of the Sporting Regulations. It states that the pilot has to move the vehicle "alone and without assistance".

This is a superordinate article that gives the FIA the power to ban any type of driving assistance. In fact, the FIA sent a document to all teams detailing such driving aids. Similar to a Technical Directive, this document is considered binding by the International Court of Appeal.

Specifically, it is in the case of Alfa to the clutch. Although there is a standard engine control unit in the Formula 1, which comes from McLaren, however, the teams may change certain parameters in it - the clutch settings are included.
*_
*So that the launches are more in the hands of the drivers than the engineers, the FIA decided some time ago certain measures. This includes, for example, the prohibition of a second clutch lever.
It was also made clear that the torque output by the engine must be linear with the position of the clutch lever. This translation may be done with a maximum time offset of 70 milliseconds. For Kimi Raikkonen, however, the offset was 200 milliseconds, for Antonio Giovinazzi 300 milliseconds.
As a result, both had "possibly an advantage," as the stewards said. Specifically, this could be a simple form of traction control. Especially in the rain, that would be a big advantage at the start.




FINAL final Standings after 64 Laps (292,736 km): 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:44:31,275 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 7,333 
3. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 8,305 

4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 8,966 
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 9,583 
6. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 10,052 
7. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 16,838 
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18,765 

9. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 19,667 
*
*10. Robert Kubica POL Williams 24,987 *
* 
11. George Russell GBR Williams 26,404 
*
_*12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 42,214 * 
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 43,849 * *_
* 
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 3 Runden 

*30 secondes Time Penalty*


----------



## Pleng (Jul 29, 2019)

A 30 second time penalty for a potentially illegal car? That seems extremely lenient.

Good to see Williams score a point, though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

Pleng said:


> A 30 second time penalty for a potentially illegal car? That seems extremely lenient.
> 
> Good to see Williams score a point, though.



Williams: 1 point.

And why to the driver and not to the team ? LeClerc also get no penalty for his "drive out".Oh wait,yes he CAN NOT see a car is coming from the Left.
And Hamilton ? Ok,personal I like his "independent" driving on him and it is ok to "punish" him (they "must" after Canada...),but this Rules on the Hockenheim Track on this conditions ? Then ALL drivers in the LAST turn has to got an penalty,because they "left the track with all 4 Wheels".

_*We have the THIRD interesting and entertaining Race in a row.*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

So similar to our human society:


----------



## Pleng (Jul 31, 2019)

@alexander1970 

As you're clearly pretty keen on F1 and I don't think it'd be much of a chore to you, would you mind adding in WDC and WCC standings/points listings in your race reports?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pleng said:


> @alexander1970
> 
> As you're clearly pretty keen on F1 and I don't think it'd be much of a chore to you, would you mind adding in WDC and WCC standings/points listings in your race reports?



Hello.

Of course,thank you for reminding me.
(in case that Hamilton + Mercedes dominates this year, I have forgotten to include it....shame on me. )

Thank you.




*Formula 1 World Championship 2019*

*Drivers:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 225
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 184
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 162
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 141
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 120
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 55
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 48
8. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 27
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 25
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 22
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 22
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 18
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 17
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 15
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 13
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0


*Constructors:*

*1. Mercedes 409 *
2. Ferrari 261
3. Red Bull 217
4. McLaren 70
5. Toro Rosso 42
6. Renault 39
7. Racing Point 31
8. Haas 26
9. Alfa Romeo 26
*10. Williams 1* 

Standings after 11 from 21 Races.

*NEXT RACE:*

_*04.08.2019 -  Grand Prix of Hungary in Budapest*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Hungary 2019*



*First Free Parctice: *

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:17,233 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,165 
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,166 
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,449 
5. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 0,709 
6. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,955 
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,184 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,298
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,469 
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,554 
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,661 
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,740 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,749 
14. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,990 
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,092 
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,255 
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,416 
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,489 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,089 
20. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes No Time 



*Second Free Pracitce:*

1. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1:17,854 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,055 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,141 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,330 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,743 
6. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,828 
7. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,998 
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,038 
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,055 
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,103 
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,295 
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,324 
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,400 
14. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,544 
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,867 
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,920 
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,035 
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,547 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,585 
20. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,084
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull +0,013
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,082
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,271
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 0,308
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 0,600
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,690
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,132
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,133
10. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,146
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,209
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,348
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,583
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,586
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,845
16. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,878
17. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1,940
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1,988
19. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,450
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,625


----------



## zxr750j (Aug 3, 2019)

Really loved the race last week, i'm from The Netherlands so obviously like to see Verstappen ending in a high place. I'm hoping LeClerc will get his act together and wishing Ocon will get a seat again!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now be quiet, I'm watching the qualification!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)

zxr750j said:


> Really loved the race last week, i'm from The Netherlands so obviously like to see Verstappen ending in a high place. I'm hoping LeClerc will get his act together and wishing Ocon will get a seat again!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Now be quiet, I'm watching the qualification!!!



Congratulations,Max did it.

And also a fantastic Job from George Russell.


*Starting Grid:*

*1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
12. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas *
*16. George Russell GBR Williams *
*17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
18. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
19. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams *


----------



## zxr750j (Aug 4, 2019)

Deserved win...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Hungary*

*Final Standings after 70 Laps (306,630 km):* 

*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:35:03,796 

2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 17,796 

3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:01,433 *
4. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 1:05,250
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Runde
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 1 Runde
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
8. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1 Runde
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Runde
10. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 1 Runde
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Runde
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Runde
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Runde
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Runde
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2 Runden
16. George Russell GBR Williams 2 Runden
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2 Runden
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2 Runden
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3 Runden 

Out: Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas)

Fastest Lap: Verstappen 1:17,103 (69.)



*Driver Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 250
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 188
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 181
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 156
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 132
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 63
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 58
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 27
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 24
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 22
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 18
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 17
15. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 16
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 13
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0 

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 438
2. Ferrari 288
3. Red Bull 244
4. McLaren 82
5. Toro Rosso 43
6. Renault 39
7. Alfa Romeo 32
8. Racing Point 31
9. Haas 26
10. Williams 1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)

_*SUMMER "Holidays" until 29.August 2019*_

_*See you in SPA - Belgium.*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

*To Compare from 2018 after the Hungarian Grand Prix:*


*Driver’s Championship Points:

1 Lewis Hamilton GBR MERCEDES 213
2 Sebastian Vettel GER FERRARI 189
3 Kimi Räikkönen FIN FERRARI 146
4 Valtteri Bottas FIN MERCEDES 132
5 Daniel Ricciardo AUS RED BULL RACING TAG HEUER 118
6 Max Verstappen NED RED BULL RACING TAG HEUER 105
7 Nico Hulkenberg GER RENAULT 52
8 Kevin Magnussen DEN HAAS FERRARI 45
9 Fernando Alonso ESP MCLAREN RENAULT 44
10 Sergio Perez MEX FORCE INDIA MERCEDES 30
11 Carlos Sainz ESP RENAULT 30
12 Esteban Ocon FRA FORCE INDIA MERCEDES 29
13 Pierre Gasly FRA SCUDERIA TORO ROSSO HONDA 26
14 Romain Grosjean FRA HAAS FERRARI 21
15 Charles Leclerc MON SAUBER FERRARI 13
16 Stoffel Vandoorne BEL MCLAREN RENAULT 8
17 Marcus Ericsson SWE SAUBER FERRARI 5
18 Lance Stroll CAN WILLIAMS MERCEDES 4
19 Brendon Hartley NZL SCUDERIA TORO ROSSO HONDA 2
20 Sergey Sirotkin RUS WILLIAMS MERCEDES 0

Constructor’s Championship Points:

1 MERCEDES 345
2 FERRARI 335
3 RED BULL RACING TAG HEUER 223
4 RENAULT 82
5 HAAS FERRARI 66
6 FORCE INDIA MERCEDES 59
7 MCLAREN RENAULT 52
8 SCUDERIA TORO ROSSO HONDA 28
9 SAUBER FERRARI 18
10 WILLIAMS MERCEDES 4*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

*Valtteri Bottas admits: I need a "Plan B"*

August is traditionally the heyday of the "Silly Season" in Formula 1, and this is no different in 2019. Since it has definitely become clear that Max Verstappen will also be racing for Red Bull in 2020, the most intriguing question on the transfer market is who will team mate Lewis Hamilton at Mercedes. As of today, only two candidates remain in the race: Valtteri Bottas and Esteban Ocon.

Former Mercedes World Champion Nico Rosberg dropped on the 'RTL' broadcast on Hungary weekend that his information strongly suggests a promotion of test rider Ocon. One comment he now reiterates on his YouTube channel: "I think Ocon will probably get it - he's a huge talent for the future."

Although Bottas has been driving a "really good season" so far, the two driving mistakes at Hockenheim and in Budapest are "just what he did not need right now, and I tend to believe that this is the end of his racing career at Mercedes The last two races have been really difficult for him. "

"I think they'll put Ocon in the car, but I think they have not decided yet, I tend to look a little bit on Ocon, let's see," says Rosberg. Correct is his assessment that the decision has not yet fallen. At least that's what team boss Toto Wolff claims. Hungary was "totally bad" for Bottas: "An absolute epidemic race!"

*https://www.formel1.de/news/news/2019-08-05/valtteri-bottas-gibt-zu-ich-brauche-einen-plan-b
(german page)*

Bottas urges a quick decision
Still no security for 2020, although the decision was actually announced no later than July 20, brings Bottas in the dust. Because if he does not get the Mercedes cockpit, he has to look elsewhere for a job in Formula 1. But while he waits for Mercedes, other options could be shattered.

Insofar as it would be negligent in his view, he would rely solely on the card Mercedes. Ocon is a reminder of how quickly an established driver without a cockpit can stand. Therefore, Bottas openly admits: "If you are in my situation and want to continue to drive Formula One, of course, you need a plan B."

He is nervous "not really," assures the 29-year-old - but at the same time he admits that he would like to have clarity. It was "certainly not easy", on the one hand, to take risks in order to prove oneself, but on the other hand to increase the probability of errors like in Hockenheim or Budapest.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

*Red Bull performs internal driver exchange*

The Austrian-British Formula 1 racing team Aston Martin Red Bull Racing announced a driver change on Monday: According to the summer break, the Thai Alexander Albon will be teammate of the Dutchman Max Verstappen in the one-man team of Dietrich Mateschitz. Frenchman Pierre Gasly returns to sister team Toro Rosso.



 

For the 23 -year-old Gasly is the career at Red Bull after only twelve races for the time being to end. In the season so far the Frenchman could not keep up with team-mate Verstappen in any way. While the Dutchman has already recorded two wins (Spielberg, Hockenheim) and three podiums and collected 181 championship points, the Frenchman currently holds only 63 points. Moreover, the Frenchman was behind Verstappen in every qualifying session.

"Red Bull is in a unique position to have four talented Formula 1 drivers under contract, which can be exchanged between Aston Martin Red Bull Racing and Toro Rosso. The team will use the next nine races to assess Alex's performance and then make an informed decision on who will ride alongside Max in 2020, "was the explanation for the change.

Albon convinces with speed and maturity

Formula 1 rookie Albon, who had come after a second place in last year's Formula 2 in the premier class, however, convinced in the defeated Toro Rosso. Born in England, the 23-year-old Thai impressed the scene with his speed and maturity. Especially with sixth place in Germany - his first wet race in Formula 1 - Albon drew attention to himself.

In the World Cup classification Albon is with 15 points in 15th place. His Russian team-mate Daniil Kwjat, who had already been "demoted" by Red Bull in May 2016, is ninth with 27 points. "Everyone at Red Bull is looking forward to welcoming Alex to the team and supporting him during the next phase of his career," said the team. The next race is the Belgian Grand Prix at Spa-Francorchamps on 1 September.
https://sport.orf.at/stories/3052176/


----------



## Pleng (Aug 13, 2019)

Yea. Red Bull are in a very interesting position. They already know how Kvyat looks in a Red Bull, they know how Gasley looks and, by the end of the season, they'll also know how Alboon looks.

Vital data when assessing who to have in the car next year when they must fancy themselves as contenders for the WCC.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)

Formula 1 "Holiday" fun:

Like Father and Son.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

*Formula 1 calendar 2020: Barcelona extends contract*

The Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya will also be part of the Formula One calendar 2020. Liberty Media and the promoter of the racetrack agreed on a contract extension for the Spanish Grand Prix. Thus, the traditional circuit turned away from the feared after the return of Zandvoort loss of the event.

"We are delighted that the Spanish Grand Prix will be in the Formula One calendar in 2020 as well," said Liberty Media CEO Chase Carey. The course has been an integral part of the premier class since 1991 and is also home to the 2016 pre-season test drives.

With the resignation Fernando Alonsos lost the Grand Prix in Spain this season, however, his great commercial draft horse, which also caused uncertainty. The new contract is apparently limited to the upcoming season.

"We will continue our discussions in the coming months and see if we can continue to build this relationship," announces Carey. The enforcement of the deal is not least due to the region of Catalonia, which made itself strong for the event.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...r-2020-barcelona-spanien-verlaengert-vertrag/
(german site)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

*The future of Valtteri Bottas is clarified according to several media reports. Mercedes has decided to go with the Finn in another year. The decision could be announced at the weekend in Spa-Francorchamps, which ends the summer break.



 
*
The question of whether Mercedes should continue with Bottas or promote the young Frenchman Esteban Ocon, is currently arguably the loudest rumor from the pit lane. Media reports, especially from Finland and France, agree that Mercedes motorsport boss Toto Wolff decided in principle for Bottas.

Ocon is said to be housed with another team. Renault is considered the most likely option for the 22-year-olds, as an alternative, but also called Haas.
Teammate involved in decision

Rumors say World Cup leader Hamilton has lobbied for the whereabouts of Bottas. "We make our choice solely in the interest of the team, but since Lewis has been with us for a long time, I gave him our shortlist and asked for his opinion," Wolff had revealed to the Italian "Gazzetta dello Sport". According to Wolff Hamilton replied that both candidates would earn the place.

Another factor is that a decision against Bottas would complicate the second half of the season within the team. The willingness of the Finn to support Hamilton in the race for the world title would then be in doubt. "This is something we include, but not the main aspect," said Wolff, who was not expected to announce a date for the announcement of the Mercedes decision. "We've talked too much with the press anyway."
WM as a clear matter

Hamilton leads the world championship after twelve out of 21 races. The Briton is 62 points ahead of Bottas and 69 ahead of the Dutch Verstappen. Nothing is decided yet, but if the 34-year-old maintains his pace and the competitors can not gain, the end of October / beginning of November in the US or even in Mexico will be so far.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3052738/
(german site)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2019)

*Ocon 2020 at Renault, Hulkenberg out*

The surprise in the Formula 1 paddock of Spa was limited, but now it is official: Esteban Ocon drives from the 2020 season for Renault. After Mercedes had announced Valtteri Bottas' contract extension for another season, it was only a matter of time before Renault followed suit.

Ocon actually squinted at the Mercedes cockpit, waiting for a season as a test and reserve driver on the Silver Arrow. But because of the renewed contract renewal of Bottas again no space is free, the Frenchman must move on.
Ocon is looking forward to Renault Place

"I'm very proud to become a Renault driver," says Ocon. "I grew up in Enstone, started Lotus there in 2010, then moved on to Lotus, so I'm very attached to the team and everyone who works there, and it's me who opened the doors for me at this level of motorsport."

Actually, Ocon should have been parked in 2019 for a season at Renault, but team boss Cyril Abiteboul had an almost signed contract burst because Daniel Ricciardo decided surprisingly to switch from Red Bull to Renault.

"In his Formula 1 career, Esteban has experienced the highs and lows of the sport, and has fully understood every opportunity," said team boss Cyril Abiteboul. "He has shown that he can score points, that he is very professional on and off the track, and his recent experience as a reserve driver with the current world champions will be very valuable to our team."

His new contract with Renault includes, so it says in the official release, two years. For him it is also a return - in 2016 he was a replacement driver there. Whether the Renault partnership represents the final end of Ocons Mercedes relationship, however, is not confirmed.



 






*Official Formula-1-Race Calendar 2020*

15.03. Australia Melbourne 
22.03. Bahrain Sakhir 
*05.04. Vietnam Hanoi NEW*
19.04. China Schanghai 
_*03.05. Netherlands Zandvoort  NEW* _
10.05. Spain Barcelona 
24.05. Monaco Monaco 
07.06. Aserbaidschan Baku 
14.06. Canada Montreal 
28.06. France Le Castellet 
05.07. Austria Spielberg 
19.07. Great Britain Silverstone 
02.08. Hungary Budapest 
30.08. Belgium Spa 
06.09. Italy Monza 
20.09. Singapur Singapur 
27.09. Russia Sotschi 
11.10. Japan Suzuka 
25.10. USA Austin 
01.11. Mexiko Mexiko-City 
15.11. Brazil Sao Paulo 
29.11. Abu Dhabi Abu Dhabi 

No surprise,Germany is out.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Belgium 2019*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:44,123
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,630
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,846
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,892
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,994
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,271
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,585
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,609
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,612
10. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,648
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,876
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,997
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,086
14. Daniil Kwyat RUS Toro Rosso 2,091
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,135
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,205
17. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 2,251
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,276
19. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 3,764
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,208 


*First Free Practice:*

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:44,574
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari +0,214
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,933
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,010
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1,308
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,399
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,624
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,852
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,859
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,983
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,095
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,096
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,450
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,602
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,759
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,914
17. Daniil Kwyat RUS Toro Rosso 3,062
18. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 3,394
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Wiiliams 4,210
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,392


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hamilton Crash:




*Grand Prix of Belgium:*

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:44,206
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,451
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,497
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,768
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,106
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,315
7. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,360
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,453
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,482
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,546
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,600
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,649
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,798
14. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,811
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,064
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,173
17. Daniil Kwyat RUS Toro Rosso 2,436
18. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 3,652
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,144
20. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 6,475


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Starting Grid for the Grand Prix of Belgium:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
6. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas
9. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren
*11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault *
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault **
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso
15. George Russell GBR Wiiliams
16. Robert Kubica POL Williams
_*17. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren *
18. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull *
 19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso *
 20. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point *

* Grid Penalties of changing Engine/Drive Components
*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Formula 2 *

Anthoine Hubert died today after a Crash in Spa.






22.September 1996 - 31.August 2019


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthoine_Hubert




Spoiler: Warning - Disturbing Pictures of the Crash



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=antoine+hubert


----------



## snobbysteven (Sep 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Formula 2 *
> 
> Anthoine Hubert died today after a Crash in Spa.
> 
> ...


It's never good to see when stuff like this happens. That was a horrific crash to watch. Rest in peace....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Belgium in Spa-Francorchamps*
Final standings after 44 Laps:

1. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,981
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 12,585
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 26,433
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:21,325
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:24,448
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1:29,657
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1:46,639
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1:49,168
10. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:49,838
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas +1 Lap
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas +1 Lap
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault +1 Lap
15. George Russell GBR Williams +1 Lap
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo +1 Lap
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams +1 Lap
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo

out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren)
Fastest Lap: Vettel (1:46,409)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 268
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 203
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 181
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 169
5. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 157
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 65
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 58
8. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 33
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
10. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 26
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 24
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 22
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 21
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 21
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 19
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
Stand nach 13 von 21 Rennen

*Constructors** Championship:*

1. Mercedes 471
2. Ferrari 326
3. Red Bull 254
4. McLaren 82
5. Toro Rosso 51
6. Renault 43
7. Racing Point 40
8. Alfa Romeo 32
9. Haas 26
10. Williams 1 

After 13 of 21 Races.


*Next Race:

08.09. Gand Prix of Italy in Monza*


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 1, 2019)

Stopped watching after 30 seconds. 
This is untrue, it was a nice race, Albon did very well and Leclerc nailed it! Norris deserved more I guess.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 2, 2019)

Yea big shame for Norris, and of course all the Max fans who travelled all that way only to see him out on the first lap. Albon has proved nicely that he can come through the field. Next hurdle; qualifying (as he didn't have a proper crack at that this race due to engine penalties)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Italy*

*Second Free Practice:* 

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:20,978
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,068
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,201
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,369
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,372
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,611
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,146
8. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,175
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,271
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,282
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,360
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,504
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,533
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,545
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,728
16. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,904
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,087
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,583
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,795
20. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 3,335

*First Free Practice:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:27,905
2. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren + 0,306
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,545
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,825
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,120
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2,055
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 2,195
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 2,602
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 2,691
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 2,790
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4,943
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 6,071
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 6,623
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 6,810
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 7,228
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8,075
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams 9,911
18. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 10,516
19. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point No Time
. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Another horror crash today at Formula 3 Race in Monza:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Update on Formula 2 Pilot Juan Manuel Correa (involved also in the Crash last week in Belgium/Spa where Anthoine Hubert died).

*The seriously injured Formula 2 driver Juan Manuel Correa fights a week after his horror crash in Belgium with complications.

The pilot, involved in the deadly accident of Frenchman Anthoine Hubert, is currently unaware of how his parents reported on Saturday in a statement posted on the social networks Instagram, Twitter and Facebook, as well as on the 20-year-old racer's home page has been.

According to this, an acute respiratory distress syndrome was diagnosed on the arrival of the injured Correa in a clinic in London. It was an injury, which occurs in the face of the violence of the accident, wrote Juan Carlos and Maria Correa. Unfortunately, they have led to a respiratory arrest.
Condition critical, but stable

Currently her son is said to be connected to a breathing apparatus. His condition is critical, but stable. "We are confident that our son will surprise us, as he always does with his tremendous will to fight and his strength, and will fully recover," wrote the parents. They thanked for their son's recovery wishes from within and outside of motorsport. They also asked to respect their privacy.

Her son had been transported from the Liège hospital to England on Wednesday. In Belgium, doctors operated on the Ecuadorian-born American on the day of the accident. The Sauber Junior Team pilot had sustained severe leg injuries and a slight spinal injury as he crashed into the car of Hubert, who had previously crashed. Hubert died on the day of the accident at the age of 22.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Grand Prix of Italy in Monza*

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:20,294
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,032
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,109
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,109
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,270
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,301
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 0,458
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,533
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,587
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 0,651
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,655
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,709
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 0,779
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,998
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,031
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,042
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,327
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,345
19. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 2,080
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2,464


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Qualifying at the moment is absolute ridiculus.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

*INOFFICIAL Qualifyiing Result:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:19,307
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:19,346
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:19,354
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:19,457
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:19,839
6. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1:20,049
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:20,909
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull no time
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point no time
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo no time
Out in Q2:
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:20,517
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:20,615
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1:20,630
14. Lando Norris * GBR McLaren 1:21,068
15. Pierre Gasly * FRA Toro Rosso 1:21,125
Out in Q1:
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:20,784
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:21,291
18. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 1:21,800
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1:22,356
20. Max Verstappen * NED Red Bull no time


FIRST: No Action against ALBON and VETTEL although the race direction has threatened GRANDLY after the Formula 3 qualifying: Who in the Parabolica with all 4 tires leaves the track, loses his timed lap (in the Formula 3 Qualifying 2 timed laps).

SECOND: Furthermore, the race direction has threatened GRANDLY, if in the OUTLAP again such a "Motorcade THEATER" happens, then there are penalties.Was also in the Formula 3 Qualifiying have handled so.


----------



## Moto123 (Sep 7, 2019)

I came to this forum about games and I found this. 

My opinion is that Vettel is losing the Ferrari first driver, Lecler is much better. He had good qualifications and tomorrow I expect from Vettel to attack the Mercedes cars so Lecler doesn't get attack from them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2019)

*Official Starting Grid for the Grand Prix of Italy in Monza:

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
6. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
11. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
15. Kimi Räikkönen * FIN Alfa Romeo 
16. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
18. Lando Norris ** GBR McLaren 
19. Pierre Gasly ** FRA Toro Rosso 
20. Max Verstappen ** NED Red Bull 

* Grid Penalty five Places (Gearbox)
** Grid Penalty on last Place (Powertrain)


*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2019)

What are these for feeble-minded rules please ? 

"It is ALLOWED to FINISH the FLYING LAP on FULL SPEED even if the RED FLAG is called."

Specific Case : Alex Albon yesterdays qualiying Time in Q1 after the Red Flag of Sergio Perez.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Italy in Monza*

Final Result after 53 Laps (306,720 km): 

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:15:26,665
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,835
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 35,199
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 45,515
5. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 58,165
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 59,315
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:13,802
8. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:14,492
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1 Lap
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Lap
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1 Lap
14. George Russell GBR Wiiliams 1 Lap
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Lap
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Laps

Out: Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren), Daniil Kwjat (RUS/Toro Rosso), Kevin Magnussen (DEN/Haas)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:21,779)



*Driver Championship
*
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 284
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 221
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 185
4. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 182
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 169
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 65
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 58
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 34
9. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 34
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 33
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 31
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 27
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 25
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 19
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 3
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
Stand nach 14 von 21 Rennen


*Contructors Championship*

1. Mercedes 505
2. Ferrari 351
3. Red Bull 266
4. McLaren 83
5. Renault 65
6. Toro Rosso 51
7. Racing Point 46
8. Alfa Romeo 34
9. Haas 26
10. Williams 1 

After 14 of 21 Races

*Next Race:
*
_*22.09. Grand Prix of Singapore*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2019)

*Leclerc complains about Vettel: drives too fast*

In the first Q3 attempt Vettel Leclerc should give leeches, in the second attempt then vice versa. Whether Vettel adhered to the agreement one hundred percent is unclear. Vettel and Leclerc went in the first attempt directly behind the other from the garage. Suddenly Vettel pulled but the pace and Leclerc was no longer with.

It was similar in Q1. As Leclerc complained on the radio: "Sebastian drives very fast." In Q3 Leclerc was lucky in misfortune. He dropped back behind the two Renault and drove in his slipstream his pole lap.

*Vettel: Internal agreement differently*

Later it became really tricky. When chaos broke out towards the end of qualifying, Leclerc fell behind Vettel - although he was supposed to give him lee. Only at the very end, when it became clear that hardly any more would come in time over the line, Leclerc pulled back and overtook Vettel. "Internally, the agreement was a bit different, but that's it today," said Vettel then publicly.

Leclerc told Motorsport-Magazin.com: "To be perfectly honest, the plan was for Sebastian to give me leeches in the first attempt and me in the second, I drove out of the box in front of him, but through the chaos Sebastian made me outdated, because it was clear that it would be short of time, I stayed behind him until the last stretch, where I heard on the radio: 'You can overtake him.' I did that, it was a mess, but I think I could not have done much more. "

*Ferrari team boss: It's forgiven you*

It was not quite that way. Because at Ferrari there was a lot of stunk because of the action. Otherwise, the radio message from team boss Mattia Binotto can not be explained. "Be perdonato", he radioed Leclerc in Italian in the cockpit. "It's yours," Binotto's words to Leclerc were translated into German.

Binotto did not want to discuss his radio message later. "Should they explain it?" He joked first, looking at Sebastian Vettel to his right and Charles Leclerc to his left. While Leclerc took note of the joke motionless, Vettel responded with a tormented smile.

But then Binotto had to go on - and betrayed a lot, by trying to tell nothing: "It's about something in the last few days, which we have discussed internally, but remains between us three."

For the future Binotto expects no problems between Vettel and Leclerc: "There are different perspectives, it was a strange situation for everyone, these guys are great, I can count on them, *that does not mean it can not happen again*, man never know, but our spirit is always: we have to learn from it. "


https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...eclerc-teamchef-vergibt-leclerc-windschatten/
(German Site)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2019)

*News from Singapore: *

Williams announces that Robert Kubica will not renew his contract beyond 2019.

Antonio Giovinazzi has currently no contract with Alfa Romeo for 2020 yet.

Romain Grosjean is confirmed for his fifth season for the Haas F1 Team in 2020.

After Renault's commitment to Esteban Ocons for 2020, Hülkenberg is currently out of any cockpit for the upcoming season.


https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/
(German Site)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2019)

*Grand Prix in Singapore - Marina Bay Street Circuit:*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:38,773
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull +0,184
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,818
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1,121
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,170
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,245
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,372
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,551
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,588
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,864
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,940
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,038
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,102
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,355
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,355
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,459
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,619
18. George Russell GBR Williams 2,672
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,791
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,404 

*First Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:40,259
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,167
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,666
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1,077
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,208
6. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,553
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,707
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,921
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2,046
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 2,118
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,268
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,371
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,418
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,527
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,532
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,891
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,077
18. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 3,110
19. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 3,359
20. George Russell GBR Williams 3,734


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Singapore:*

*Third Free Practice:*

1 Charles Leclerc Ferrari 1:38.192
2 Lewis Hamilton Mercedes 1:38.399 +0.207s 
3 Sebastian Vettel Ferrari 1:38.811 +0.619s 
4 Valtteri Bottas Mercedes 1:38.885 +0.693s 
5 Alexander Albon Red Bull Racing Honda 1:39.258 +1.066s 
6 Max Verstappen Red Bull Racing Honda 1:39.366 +1.174s 
7 Carlos Sainz McLaren Renault 1:39.507 +1.315s 
8 Lando Norris McLaren Renault 1:39.709 +1.517s 
9 Nico Hulkenberg Renault 1:40.118 +1.926s 
10 Daniel Ricciardo Renault 1:40.153 +1.961s 
11 Lance Stroll Racing Point BWT Mercedes 1:40.209 +2.017s 
12 Pierre Gasly Scuderia Toro Rosso Honda 1:40.339 +2.147s 
13 Kimi Räikkönen Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari 1:40.953 +2.761s 
14 Sergio Perez Racing Point BWT Mercedes 1:40.985 +2.793s 
15 George Russell Williams Mercedes 1:41.156 +2.964s 
16 Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo Racing Ferrari 1:41.169 +2.977s 
17 Kevin Magnussen Haas Ferrari 1:41.494 +3.302s 
18 Romain Grosjean Haas Ferrari 1:41.542 +3.350s 
19 Robert Kubica Williams Mercedes 1:41.954 +3.762s 
20 Daniil Kvyat Scuderia Toro Rosso Honda 



*Starting Grid (corrected):*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
15. Sergio Perez * MEX Racing Point 
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
20. Daniel Ricciardo ** AUS Renault 

* Five Places Grid Penalty (Gearboxchange)
** disqualified - Start from the Box


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

*Daniel Ricciardo disqualified:
*
Daniel Ricciardo was disqualified from qualifying because his engine was overpowering. Specifically, it is about the power output of the electric motor MGU-K. In Q1 of the Singapore qualifying, the power peak of 120 kilowatts was exceeded.

Jo Bauer, Technical Delegate of the FIA in Formula 1, reported the violation at 00:27 local time to the commissioners. Renault had to explain at 01:10 before the stewards, why the MGU-K temporarily surrendered more than the allowed 120 kilowatts.

At 02:58 then the verdict: Daniel Ricciardo is disqualified from qualifying. The Australian may start at the Singapore GP, but has to tackle the race from last place.

The MGU-K is part of the energy recovery system of a modern power unit. It is the successor to the known since 2009 KERS. An engine-generator unit is seated on the crankshaft of the internal combustion engine where it can either recuperate energy by slowing down the crankshaft or giving off energy by driving the crankshaft via the electric motor.

In the technical regulations of Formula 1, performance limits for the MGU-K are defined in Article 5.2.2. It may recuperate with a maximum of 120 kilowatts and drive with the same power. 120 kilowatts equals about 163 horsepower.

At the same time, the energy flows between the individual power unit components are regulated. While the MGU-H thermal energy recovery system is allowed to send unlimited energy towards the MGU-K, the kinematic energy recovery system is allowed to withdraw a maximum of four megajoules per round from the battery.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 22, 2019)

If Ferrari's form continues like this then we could be in for an interesting end to the season.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Singapore*
after 61 Laps:

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 2,641
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 3,821
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 4,608
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 6,119
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 11,663
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 14,769
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 15,547
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 16,718
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo (17.855) 27.855*
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 35,436
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 35,974
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 36,419
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 37,660
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 38,178
16. Robert Kubica POL Williams 47,024
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:26,522 

* 10 seconds Penalty - "Drive Mistake" on Safety Car Phase.....

Fastest Lap: Magniussen (1:42,301)

out: George Russell (GBR/Williams), Sergio Perez (MEX/Racing Point), Kimi Räikkönen (FIN/Alfa Romeo)


----------



## Pleng (Sep 23, 2019)

What a farce. Something needs to be done about these ridiculous go-slow races where the leaders just circulate around as slowly as possible to save tyres.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 296
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 231
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 200
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 200
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 194
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 69
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 58
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 42
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 34
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 33
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 33
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 31
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 27
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 19
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 527
2. Ferrari 394
3. Red Bull 289
4. McLaren 89
5. Renault 67
6. Toro Rosso 55
7. Racing Point 46
8. Alfa Romeo 35
9. Haas 26
10. Williams 1

After 15 of 21 Races

*Next Race:*

_*29.09. GP of Russia in Sochi*_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pleng said:


> What a farce. Something needs to be done about these ridiculous go-slow races where the leaders just circulate around as slowly as possible to save tyres.



Positive Aspects:

- Ferrari "finally" a Challenger to Mercedes
- Red Bull "maybe" also but has to "care" of the Power Unit.
(Verstappen demands more Power the last Laps,his Request was denied....and we know what happens when Red Bull let the Honda from the "Leashes"... )
- Vettel hopefully is also "back".
- Overtaking is back !!
- The Drivers are more "disciplined" and focused on Racing.No longer constant complaints on Pit Radio.
- The Safety Car is working well

Not so positive Aspects:

- as you say the "Pace" in Qualifying and Race......
- Boring......boring.....boring Race
- Mercedes losts slowly Ground
- The Drivers are more "disciplined" and focused on Racing and no longer constant complaints on Pit Radio except single Driver(s)....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 24, 2019)

Congratulations to Sebastian Vettel for winning Singapore F1! Don't worry Lewis Hamilton, you can win on next year. This year look small worst because of haze in Singapore. All because of forest fire still happen in Indonesia right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Russia in Sochi*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:33,162
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 0,335
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,646
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,798
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,039
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,809
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,836
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,864
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,014
10. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 2,054
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,061
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2,175
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,189
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,208
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,212
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,431
17. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 2,473
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,842
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,623
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,676 

*First Free Practice:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:34,462
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,082
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,543
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,736
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,949
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,022
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,278
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,825
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,859
10. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,054
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 2,061
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 2,076
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,134
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,252
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,308
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,382
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,866
18. George Russell GBR Williams 4,058
19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 4,088
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,208


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Toro Rosso according to media before name change*

The Formula 1 racing team Toro Rosso wants to go from the 2020 season under the new name Alpha Tauri at the start. This reports the trade portal Motorsport-magazin.com on Saturday. The team has already submitted an application for this step to the Motorsport World Federation (FIA). By October 3, it should be decided whether there will be a name change. In the future, the official team name Scuderia Alpha Tauri should be Honda and also include the Japanese engine manufacturer.

Alpha Tauri is a fashion brand founded by the beverage company Red Bull in 2016. Toro Rosso has been racing as the team's second F1 racing team since 2006, and is the sister team to Red Bull Racing, which has been in the motorsport kings class for a year.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3053970/
(German Page)


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:32,733
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,316
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,396
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,621
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,494
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,575
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,638
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,688
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,794
10. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,813
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,831
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,853
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,874
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2.033
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,127
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,165
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,981
18. George Russell GBR Williams 3,278
19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 3,348
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,209


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Russia in Sotchi*

*Starting Grid:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
6. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
8. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
9. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull *
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
16. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
17. George Russell GBR Williams 
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
19. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull *
20. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso **

* Five Places Penalty (Engine parts exchanged)
** Grid Penalty (whole drive unit exchanged)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*McLaren drives from 2021 again with Mercedes engines
*
For almost two decades, McLaren-Mercedes was the epitome of a successful partnership. Between 1995 and 2014, the Silver won 78 Grands Prix, a designer and three driver titles. After a few difficult years with Honda and Renault power, the two new partners will now reunite with the launch of the new F1 era starting in the 2021 season: McLaren will compete with Power Units from Mercedes until at least 2024.

"This agreement is an important step in our quest to be successful in Formula One in the long term," said McLaren boss Zak Brown. "Mercedes is the benchmark, both as a team and as a power unit, so it's only natural that we're looking to work with them for our next phase." Brown wants to set a clear example with the revival of the old partnership and the change from Renault to Mercedes and send a clear message: "We are determined to bring McLaren back to the top of the field."

McLaren team boss Andreas Seidl comes in the same horn. "The year 2021 will be an important milestone for our team on our long-term road to recovery," emphasizes the German. "It is crucial that we have already set the main course to prepare ourselves for this new era in our sport."

McLaren becomes the third customer team for Mercedes alongside Racing Point and Williams, whose contract was recently extended to the end of 2025. Unlike with these two customers, however, Mercedes could get a competitor for its own factory team with McLaren.

"McLaren has laid the foundation for its upswing over the past few seasons, including the impressive performance of Renault Power this season," said Mercedes Motorsport Director Toto Wolff. "We hope that this new long-term partnership will be yet another milestone for McLaren, who would like to challenge the top teams, including our Mercedes factory team."

From a technical point of view, Mercedes can collect even more data and at the same time, of course, finance the F1 engine project with a few million from Woking. "Since the introduction of the hybrid regulations in 2014, one of the cornerstones of our strategy has been to drive forward the development of the power unit with our factory team and to provide our customer teams with a benchmark product," said Mercedes Engine Engineer Andy Cowell. "That's why we're delighted to expand our list of partner teams, and with a brand as historic as McLaren, our companies share a common history and we look forward to working together again in the future."

*Renault: focus on the factory team*

For Renault, the deal means that McLaren and the French will go their separate ways after only three seasons together at the end of 2020. "Since the start of our partnership, McLaren has improved from ninth to fourth place in the Constructors' Championship," said Renault Team Principal Cyril Abiteboul. "So we look back on a very successful collaboration, but looking beyond the end of 2020, we found that Renault and McLaren have different future ambitions."

Zak Brown also praised Renault as a fair partner, with whom they would continue to work together until the end of the contract to close the performance gap to the top. "Despite the understandable focus on his factory team, Renault has always been fair, consistent and transparent in our collaboration," said Brown.

For the current status Renault is so from the 2021 season, the only involved in Formula 1 engine manufacturer without a customer team. Mercedes supplies in addition to the own factory team Racing Point, Williams and McLaren, Ferrari the factory team, Haas and Alfa Romeo and Honda the two Red Bull teams.

In the 2021 season, a new regulation comes into force in Formula 1, which could possibly throw the balance of power seriously messed up. "It will be a crucial season for all teams and it is important for us to have a precise and clear view of the strengths and objectives of our opponents," Abiteboul continued. "This decision goes along with Renault's vision of becoming a factory team with the goal of returning to the top."

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...n-faehrt-ab-2021-wieder-mit-mercedes-motoren/
(German page)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Russia in Sotchi*

*Final Standings after 53 Laps: 
*
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:33:38.992
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 3,829
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 5,212
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 14,210
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 38,348
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 45,889
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 48,728
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 57,749
9. Kevin Magnussen * DEN Haas 58,779
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 59,841
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:00,821
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1:02,496
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:08,910
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1:10,076
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:13,346


out: Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas), Daniel Ricciardo (AUS/Renault), Sebastian Vettel (GER/Ferrari), George Russell (GBR/Williams), Robert Kubica (POL/Williams)

* incl. 5-Second-Timepenalty

Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:35,761)




 


 


 

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 322
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 249
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 215
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 212
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 194
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 69
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 66
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 52
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 35
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 34
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 34
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 33
13. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 33
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 20
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 19
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0 

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 571
2. Ferrari 409
3. Red Bull 311
4. McLaren 101
5. Renault 68
6. Toro Rosso 55
7. Racing Point 52
8. Alfa Romeo 35
9. Haas 28
10. Williams 1 


*Next Race:
*
_*13.10. GP von Japan in Suzuka*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2019)

*Vettel - Leclerc: The complete Pit Radio Protocol


Start and Lap 1: Vettel and Leclerc ask for agreement*

Ferrari to Leclerc: And last car on the grid.
BEGIN
Ferrari to Leclerc: K2 off.
SAFETY CAR
Ferrari to Vettel: Safety Car. Stay positive. Stay outside. Stay positive.
Vettel: Understood. Informs me about the start.
Ferrari to Vettel: And save fuel.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Safety Car outside, stay positive. Slow button on, slow button on.
Leclerc: Understood.
Ferrari to Leclerc: And we stay outside.
Leclerc: Only for me to understand - the situation was very clear, right?
Ferrari to Leclerc: Yes, I will come back to you. But everything is fine. Remember to maximize full throttle before restarting and K2 on.
Leclerc: Understood.

*Lap 2: Ferrari announces exchange*

Ferrari to Vettel: Was an accident in turn 4, Grosjean is there. Debris ... and start performance was identical. We are looking for a barter.
Vettel: Understood. I was ahead or in turn 1, so your decision.
Ferrari to Vettel: Understood, watch out for rubble, work on the tires, save fuel. We will look for the best opportunity later in the race.
Ferrari to Vettel: Work on your tires, your brakes.
Ferrari to Leclerc: So, Charles. Start performance was identical, we'll see a barter later in the race.
Leclerc: Yes, yes, no problem. I understand that.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Understood.


*Lap 3: The restart*

Ferrari to Leclerc: tires and brakes okay. Keep it up.
Ferrari to Vettel: Work more on your tires. And the brakes are cold.
Ferrari to Vettel: Safety Car comes in now. Cleaning for the restart. Warm up the brakes. Check your brake balance position for the restart.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Safety Car comes in now, Safety Car comes in now. Try to maximize full throttle, and K2 on.

*Lap 5: Leclerc wants to pass quickly*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles 1.2 behind ... Hamilton lap time 41.0.
Leclerc: Gap backwards is enough now.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Understood.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Sebastian will let you pass next round.

*Lap 6: Vettel wants to hold the lead*

Ferrari to Leclerc: Sebastian will let you pass.
Leclerc: Where?
Ferrari at Vettel: Hamilton 2.4 behind Charles. Let Charles pass, let Charles pass.
Vettel: [unintelligible] So I would have caught him anyway, you know that? But if we drive away for two laps, then we know it.
Ferrari to Vettel: Okay, understood, head down.
Ferrari to Leclerc: We will do it next round.
Ferrari to Leclerc: DRS released, DRS released.

*Lap 7: Vettel stops, Leclerc gets frustrated*

Ferrari to Vettel: Let Charles through, Hamilton is three seconds behind Charles.
Vettel: Tell him to unlock it.
Ferrari to Vettel: Understood.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Sebastian will let you through.
Leclerc: When?
Ferrari to Leclerc: Try to close the gap, we'll do it next round.
Leclerc: You ... nothing.
Leclerc: You placed me behind it, I respected everything. We will talk later. But of course it is difficult to close the gap now.

*Lap 8: Vettel is asked again*

Ferrari to Vettel: He tries to catch up, let him pass. He is 1.4 seconds behind.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Well, he should let you through this round. Will let you through.
Ferrari to Vettel: Charles is 1.6 seconds behind.

*Lap 9: Ferrari's team lead intervenes*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles is 1.7 seconds behind. You're the fastest car on the track, head down. You are well on the way.
Ferrari to Vettel: We look at Plan C, Charles 1.9 behind. Update to tire phase if you can.
Ferrari to Leclerc: We have to try to close the gap.
Leclerc: Yes, guys, but really ...
Ferrari sporting director Laurent Mekies to Leclerc: Charles, we will do the exchange a little later. Lewis is a bit close, we push now and do it later. Focus on your race now. Thanks.

*Lap 10: Leclerc calms down*

Ferrari to Vettel: Good job here. Charles is three tenths slower than you. Hamilton 39.1.
Leclerc: I understand. The thing is, I respected everything. I gave the slipstream, no problem. Then I tried to push at the beginning of the race but overheated my tires. But no problem. Manage the situation.
Ferrari to Vettel: Charles 2.3 behind. Multifunction minus one click.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Hamilton 3.4 in the back, Sebastian 2.3 in front. Brake balance plus one, if necessary plus one, suggestion.

*Lap 11:*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles is 2.2 behind, Charles lap time 39.2. Hamilton 40.3, made a mistake, no idea.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Hamilton 3.7 behind. Sebastian 2.2 in front.
Ferrari to Vettel: You do a good job with the tires, try to improve in Turn 4. Charles 2.5 behind.
Ferrari to Leclerc: And we need secondary WT, position 9th WT position 9.

*Lap 18: Ferrari prepares for the pit stop*

Vettel: lap times?
Ferrari to Vettel: Charles 3.9 behind, he drives 38.5. Hamilton 38.9. And confirm Plan C, we are on Schedule C.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Hamilton 3.4 behind.
Ferrari to Vettel: Charles is 4 seconds back. And we believe that Mercedes is trying to ride the medium for a long time.
Ferrari to Leclerc: We go to plan C, plan C.

*Lap 19*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles lap time 8.4. Hamilton 8.3.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Hamilton 3.3 behind. Sebastian lap time 38.4.
Leclerc: Yes, I know we are going the same lap time.
Ferrari to Vettel: Verstappen behind it no danger, 39.4. Head down. You drive against Mercs.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Hamilton 3.3 behind.

*Lap 20*

Ferrari to Vettel: Concentrate on corners 15 and 16, Charles 4.2 behind. Charles lap time 8.7.

*Lap 21*

Ferrari to Vettel: And Charles 4.4 behind. Update to the tire phase if possible. Charles lap time 8.7. Hamilton 8.5. Bottas 10 seconds away.
Ferrari to Leclerc: gap to Hamilton 2.9.
Ferrari to Vettel: Get Blue for Kubica. Head down.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Update to the tire phase if possible.

*Lap 22: Ferrari calls Leclerc to the pits*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles lap time 8.7, head down.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Hamilton 2.7 behind.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Kubica in front of you should get blue flags.
Leclerc: Left behind.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Understood.
Ferrari to Vettel: And free in front of you. Clean Air. Head down.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Fashion Position 2, Fashion Position 2. And Box, Box.

*Lap 23: Leclerc comes back on the track*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles comes in this round. Hamilton 6.2 back on medium. Hamilton lap time 8.7.
LECLERC AT THE BOX
Ferrari at Leclerc: And reset brake balance. Track free, track free.
Ferrari to Leclerc: And K2 out. Bottas 10 seconds ahead of you.
Ferrari to Vettel: Update to the tire phase? Hamilton 6.6 behind.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Bottas 10 seconds ahead of you, he was not yet in the pits. Behind you Verstappen with 10.5 seconds. He still has to stop.

*Lap 24: Vettel wants to stop - Ferrari fends off*

Ferrari to Vettel: Hamilton 6.3 behind. Hamilton lap time 38.8.
Vettel: My rear tires are now after.
Ferrari to Vettel: Understood.
Ferrari to Leclerc: We have to push, we have to push.
Ferrari to Vettel: We are afraid that Hamilton drives long. Hamilton 38.8.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Bottas 9.5 forward. Verstappen 12 seconds behind.

*Lap 25:*

Ferrari to Vettel: Charles lap time 7.7. [Vettel adjusts switch positions]

*Lap 26: Vettel stops*

Vettel: Confirm?
Ferrari to Vettel: Yes, confirm.
Ferrari to Leclerc: Okay, you're doing a good job.
Ferrari to Vettel: And box, Sebastian, box.
Ferrari to Leclerc: You have to push now. 'M pushing. Sebastian stops now.

*Lap 27: Vettel's Ferrari breaks down*

VETTEL AT THE BOX
Ferrari to Leclerc: K1 plus available, K1 plus available. Will be tight between us and Sebastian at the exit.
Ferrari to Vettel: [unintelligible] Eng with Charles at the exit.
LECLERC OVERCOMES VETTEL AT BOXING EXIT
Ferrari to Leclerc: Kubica in front of you should see blue flags.
Ferrari at Leclerc: Multifunction Strat position, Multifunction Strat position.
Vettel: I have no K. Have no K.
Ferrari to Vettel: Yes, we see it.
Vettel: Tell me something. Have no K.
Ferrari to Vettel: Yes, we look, we look.
Vettel: Understood.
Ferrari to Vettel: Box. Stop the car now.
Vettel: Okay. Stop now ... stand. Engine off.
Ferrari to Vettel: And jump out safely, jump out safely. P0 first, and jump out for sure.
Vettel: Yes. Bring back the damned V12.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...oll-ferrari-stallorder-teamorder-russland-gp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

_*Welcome to Suzuka 2019

Formula 1 - Weather Japan: Typhoon threatens race in Suzuka
The Formula 1 arms in Japan once more for the big rain. Just in time for the race weekend, typhoon 'Hagibis' is supposed to pull over Suzuka.
*_
Weather Formula 1 Japan 2019: Prediction for practice, qualifying, race in Suzuka

*Friday*:The first two trainings are supposed to go on Friday in dry conditions on the stage. The temperatures are according to forecasts of meteorologists to kick off the weekend at around 27 degrees Celsius. In heavy cloud, the probability of rain at the beginning of FP1 at 10:00 local time is only five percent. To the FP2 at 14:00 o'clock local time clears up the sky easily. Wind speeds of around 7 km / h should not cause any problems.

*Saturday*:The second day of the event should look different. On the night of Saturday, the typhoon arrives on Honshu Island, on the west coast of which is Suzuka. The wind speeds should be in the morning at over 40 km / h. At 23 degrees Celsius, it is still summery warm for the 3rd free practice at 12:00 local time. In qualifying three hours later, the wind speed increases up to 60 km / h. It should rain the whole day. The weather experts do not dare to predict how bad the rain will be.

*Sunday*:The rain should be over the worst in terms of rain.The probability drops to 20 percent.Sunshine is forecast at around 25 degrees Celsius on Sunday. The storm is also expected to subside,but not completely disappear.For the race start at 14:10 o'clock local time wind speeds are still to prevail over 30 km/h.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

_*Formula 1 Japan: Qualifying threatens shift, F4 canceled*_

For days announced the weather models of meteorologists adversity for the Japan GP 2019 in Suzuka, now concretizes the storm risk for the Formula 1. Typhoon 'Hagibis' will meet in all likelihood on the Japanese west coast. The storm is expected to reach wind speeds of up to 200 km / h in the center, making it classified as a Tier 4 supertaifun.

Although the foothills of the typhoon Suzuka should overtake only on Saturday, there are already effects on the weekend. As the organizers announced, the Japanese Formula 4 will cancel its entire program.

The Japanese Formula 4 carries out their races actually in the context of the Super GT, but should make in 2019 for the first time a guest start in Formula 1 and drive on Saturday and Sunday one race. Both runs did not count to the championship.

The cancellation had to be made for two reasons: On the one hand, the organizers expect that it will come in the paddock Formula 4 to more severe consequences of the typhoon. On the other hand, you want to ensure the greatest possible flexibility in the Formula One schedule.

Because the heavy thunderstorms are expected on Saturday, the organizers fear that Formula One qualifying may not take place as planned at 3:00 pm local time (8:00 am Central European Summer Time).

There is not much room for maneuver during the Formula 1 qualifying, at 17:24 the sun is already setting. For this reason, the start of racing since the tragic accident of Jules Bianchi 2014 one hour earlier.
Formula 1 qualifying on Sunday morning?

By canceling Formula 4, the organizers would have the opportunity to postpone the Formula 1 qualifying on Sunday morning, when the weather outlook is significantly better again. The race of the frame series was scheduled at 09:30. If the F1 qualifying starts at 09:00 local time (02:00 Central European Summer Time), the schedule would not need to be adjusted any further.

Formula 4 is next to the Porsche Carrera Cup Japan, the only series that should share the track with Formula 1 this weekend. The Porsche race is scheduled for Sunday at 10:40.

The postponement of Formula 1 qualifying has a small tradition in Suzuka. Lastly, heavy rains in 2010 ensured that the starting places were fought on Sunday. 2004 came because of the typhoon 'Ma on' for Sunday qualification.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...an-sonntag-taifun-regen-unwetter-f4-abgesagt/


----------



## Pleng (Oct 10, 2019)

I do like it when they have qualy and the race on the same day. Like a double dose of F1 action.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)

_*Japan qualifying postponed to Sunday*_

The approaching typhoon "Hagibis" has, as feared, upset the schedule for the Suzuka Grand Prix. The qualifying session in Suzuka was postponed from Saturday to Sunday due to expected rains and squalls.

At 3.00 CEST the start grid will be determined on race day in hopefully better weather. Nevertheless, the race should start as planned on Sunday (7.10 CEST).

*GP of Japan in Suzuka*
*


Second Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:27,785
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,100
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,281
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,356
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,591
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,617
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,266
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,514
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,569
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,573
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,692
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,727
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,768
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,812
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,866
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,964
17. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,074
18. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,549
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,131
20. George Russell GBR Williams 3,268 

*First Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:28,731
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes +0,076
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,989
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,181
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,315
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,644
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,971
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,079
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,228
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,270
11. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,552
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,576
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,695
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,832
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 3,045
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 3,189
17. Naoki Yamamoto JPN Toro Rosso 3,287
18. George Russell GBR Williams 4,069
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,753
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 8,156


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 12, 2019)

Aww man.... Super Typhoon Hagibis strike Japan today...  
May cause some sports will postponed or cancelled...
Anyway, I hope race day will OK from any bad weather!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Japan in Suzuka:*

*Starting Grid:*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Japan in Suzuka*

*Corrected Final standings after 53 Laps: 
*
1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren
*6. Daniel Ricciardo Renault 
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari ***
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso
*9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point *
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault *
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point *
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso *
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren *
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo *
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas *
16. Antonio Giovanazzoi ITA Alfa Romeo *
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas *
18. George Russell GBR Williams *
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams **


Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:30,983)

Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull)
** 5 Seconds Time Penalty for Causing a Collision with Verstappen
  10 Seconds Time penalty for not immediately starting the box after the collision, since there was a risk that parts would be lost
* 



Spoiler: Wrong Lap Counter !



As the provisional race result of the Japan GP 2019 fluttered into the postbox, many were amazed not bad: The FIA suddenly led to Sergio Perez, who had crashed in the last race lap, to ninth. The Racing Point driver could not finish his last race lap.

On closer inspection, it was noticed that the FIA evaluated only 52 laps. The race distance in Suzuka is actually 53 laps. The reason for the only seemingly wrong race result is a faulty flag signal.

Even before winner Valtteri Bottas crossed the finish line, the LED panel showed the black and white checkered flag at the start and finish. Since this season, only the LED signal is valid as the official end of the race, the traditional flag only has a symbolic character.
Formula 1 Japan GP 2019 race - result

If the end of the race is symbolized too early, Article 43.2 of the Formula One Sport Regulations stipulates that the Grand Prix will be judged at the time when the leader crossed the finish line for the last time in front of the symbol.

Because the flag signal only lit up when Bottas was already on his last lap, the race is now rated after 52 laps. If Bottas had already seen the signal at the end of his 52nd lap, the race would have been rated with 51 laps.

Sergio Perez, who had collided with Pierre Gasly in turn two in the final lap of the race, got two points for ninth. Nico Hülkenberg and Lance Stroll are the victims, because they do not move up in the points.

The FIA introduced the LED luminaire as a binding target symbol for the 2019 Formula One season, after several erroneous failures in the past. Last model Winnie Harlow waved the checkered flag one lap early at the Canada GP 2018.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Constructors Championship 2019*

*1. Mercedes 612* **    Winner 2019 - 6th Time in a Row*

2. Ferrari 433
3. Red Bull 323
4. McLaren 111
5. Renault 77
6. Toro Rosso 59
7. Racing Point 54
8. Alfa Romeo 35
9. Haas 28
10. Williams 1


*Drivers Championship 2019*

_*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 338 *                  Only this driver can become World Champion 2019
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 274 *                     Only this driver can become World Champion 2019
*_
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 221
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 212
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 212
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 76
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 73
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 64
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 35
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 40
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 35
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 35
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 33
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 20
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 19
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0


*Next Race:*

*27.10.  GP of Mexico in Mexico City*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)

*Protest against Renault: steering wheels and control units seized*
Racing Point accuses Renault of an illegal braking system. The Japan stewards have granted the protest. Steering wheels and Co. confiscated.

The racing team of Lawrence Stroll accuses Renault to have driven with an illegal braking system and therefore put in the Stewards protest.

The stewards ordered a hearing of the participants on the Sunday after the race, but still came to no correct judgment. The only thing that is clear so far is that Racing Point has met all the formal criteria for a protest and the protest is thus allowed. The people in charge of Renault also agreed.

However, the decision as to whether the system is allowed or not will be made later. Racing Point had prepared a twelve-page dossier by talking about a literally 'pre-set lap distance-dependent brake bias adjustment system'.

This could be a system that automatically adjusts the brake balance according to the section of the road. Actually, the drivers have to manually adjust the brake balance from curve to curve on the steering wheel if they have different demands on the brake force distribution.

Because the issue is complicated, the FIA Engineering Department has sealed and seized Nico Hülkenberg's and Daniel Ricciardo's unit control units and steering wheels. An FIA officer will then perform a detailed analysis of hardware and software and report on it for the stewards.

At the same time, the FIA officer may also access the expertise of third parties, including those responsible for the two teams concerned, Renault and Racing Point. Once an appointment can be made for the assessment, the case goes back to the stewards who are busy scheduling the next hearing.

Renault landed in Suzuka after a poor qualifying with both cars in the points. Daniel Ricciardo moved from 16th to sixth, Nico Hülkenberg improved from 15th to 10th.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...t-lenkraeder-und-steuergeraete-beschlagnahmt/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2019)

*Formula 1: Renault disqualified, braking system illegal
The FIA stewards classify Renaults brake system as partially illegal. *
*Nico Hülkenberg and Daniel Ricciardo are disqualified in Japan.*

As the FIA announced, the stewards of the Japan GP classify the braking system of Renault as partially illegal. The two drivers Nico Hülkenberg and Daniel Ricciardo are excluded from the result of the Japan GP 2019, thus losing their points there.

Racing Point had accused Renault after the Japan GP to use a braking system in which the balance is adjusted automatically. Depending on the position on the track, the system should automatically adjust the brake balance.

In the very detailed explanation of the disqualification, the stewards discuss the allegations in detail. Racing Point accused Renault of breaking several articles of the Technical Regulations.

Renault's braking system in accordance with the Technical Regulations

Articles 11.1.3, 11.1.4 and 8.6.3 each deal more closely with prohibitions on braking. According to Racing Point Renault should have broken all three. In fact, the stewards found the Renault system compliant with the technical regulations.
The Renault engineers apparently managed a trick that is not prohibited by the Technical Regulations - and yet Hulkenberg and Ricciardo were disqualified. In fact, there was a system that apparently helped drivers to adjust the brake balance.
The stewards do not comment on details of this system in their justification. This would reveal technical secrets of the racing team. But why did the stewards take the two cars out of the standings?
Even if the Renault system does not violate the Technical Regulations, in the eyes of the stewards it violates the Sporting Regulations, namely Article 27.1. There it says, the pilot must drive the car "alone and without help". And as such driving aid, the FIA officials look at the system.
Renault had already filed directly after the Japan GP protest. The FIA then had Renaults steering wheels and confiscated built in the cars unit electronics. In the days following the GP, technology experts also used the recorded data to prepare a report for the stewards.
On Wednesday, October 23, there was another hearing, which was held by telephone for organizational reasons. In addition to the representatives of Renault and Racing Point and the Japan stewards under the direction of Dr. Ing. Gerd Ennser also attended the technical experts of the FIA at the hearing.

How did Racing Point know about the Renault System?

An interesting detail: Racing Point claimed to have seen on-board videos that the brake balance on the screens changed, even though the drivers did not press any buttons. In addition, the racing team cited another supporting evidence, which is not discussed in public documents.
It was already suspected that a defector Renault has delivered to the knife. Renault goes into the defense without much ado. "Racing Point's speculation is based on allegations made by a former Renault employee who does not know all the relevant details of Renaults brake control system," the French say.
Renault loses nine points in the Constructors' Championship due to the disqualification. Daniel Ricciardo finished sixth at the Japanese GP, Nico Hülkenberg tenth. Renault remains fifth in the championship, but only 6 points ahead of Toro Rosso and ten points on Racing Point.
Due to the nature of the protest and the hearing, the stewards extended Renault's opposition period. Renault will remain on Thursday, October 24, 2019 at 10:00 local time Mexico to announce an appeal.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Renault renounces appeal against disqualification*

Renault has decided to renounce an appeal against the subsequent disqualification of his two drivers Daniel Ricciardo and Nico Hulkenberg at the Grand Prix of Japan in Suzuka. That announced the Formula 1 team on Thursday.

*Corrected final Result Grand Prix of Japan:*

*1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:21:46,755
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 13,343
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 13,858
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 59,537
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:09,101
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 Lap
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1 Lap
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Lap
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Lap
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas Lap
14. Antonio Giovanazzoi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Lap
16. George Russell GBR Williams  2 Laps
17. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Laps*

*Corrected Driver Points:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 338
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 274
3. Charles Leclerc MCO Ferrari 223
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 212
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 212
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 76
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 75
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 64
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 37
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 34
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 34
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 34
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 35
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 20
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 19
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0 

Corrected Constructor Points:

1. Mercedes 612
2. Ferrari 435
3. Red Bull 323
4. McLaren 111
5. Renault 68
6. Toro Rosso 62
7. Racing Point 58
8. Alfa Romeo 35
9. Haas 28
10. Williams 1*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Mexico in Mexico City


First Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:17,327
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 0,119
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,134
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,622
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,678
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,891
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,074
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,266
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,508
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,632
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,684
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,686
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,878
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,972
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,172
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,352
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,390
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,523
19. Geroge Russell GBR Williams 3,221
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 4,239


Second Free Practice:

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:16,607
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,115
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,465
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,614
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,963
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,140
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,396
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,472
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,654
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,742
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,755
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,759
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,773
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,074
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,159
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,282
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,699
18. Geroge Russell GBR Williams 3,361
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,573
20. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 5,058*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 26, 2019)

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:16,145
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,027
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,114
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,236
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,439
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,758
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 0,945
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,949
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,001
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,062
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,384
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,595
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,721
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,736
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,987
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,382
17. Geroge Russell GBR Williams 4,820
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 5,857
19. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault keine Zeit
20. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault keine


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 26, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Mexico in Mexico-City*

*Starting Grid:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
19. Geroge Russell GBR Williams 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams


----------



## Pleng (Oct 27, 2019)

Verstappen given 3 place grid penalty for ignoring yellow flags


----------



## snobbysteven (Oct 27, 2019)

As much as it sucks for Max. I think the race will be much more interesting with him having to pass. Had this not happened I think he would have just checked out right away and that would have been it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Verstappen given 3 place grid penalty for ignoring yellow flags


Thank you.



This Penalty is for 100 Percent correct ! Vettel for Example slows down and lost an possible Pole Lap.


snobbysteven said:


> As much as it sucks for Max. I think the race will be much more interesting with him having to pass. Had this not happened I think he would have just checked out right away and that would have been it.



That would be great but !!
In Race Pace he will unfortunately have no chance against Ferrari and maybe Mercedes too....

We can really hope the Rules for 2020 are finally CONSTANT and equeal for ALL !


*Corrected Starting Grid:*

*1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull *
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
19. Geroge Russell GBR Williams 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
*
** 3 Place Grid Penalty ignoring Yellow Flags.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2019)

*Grand Prix von Mexico in Mexico-City*

*Final Result after 71 Laps (305,584 km): 
*
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:36:48,904 
(needs 4 Points for the Championship if Bottas wins the next Race)

2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 1,766
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 3,553
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 6,368
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 21,399
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:08,807
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:13,819
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:14,924
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1 Runde
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Runde
11. Daniil Kwjat * RUS Toro Rosso 1 Runde
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Runde
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Runde
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2 Runden
16. Geroge Russell GBR Williams 2 Runden
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2 Runden
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Runden


Out: Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren), Kimi Räikkönen (FIN/Alfa Romeo)

Fastest Lap: Leclerc (1:19,232/53. Runde)

* Ten Seconds Penalty causing Collsion with Hülkenberg


*Driver Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 363
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 289 

3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 236
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 230
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 220
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 77
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 76
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 74
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 43
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 38
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 35
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 35
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 34
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 21
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 20
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0 

After 18 of 21 Races

*Constructors Championship*

1. Mercedes 652- Winner 2019

2. Ferrari 466
3. Red Bull 341
4. McLaren 111
5. Renault 73
6. Toro Rosso 64
7. Racing Point 64
8. Alfa Romeo 35
9. Haas 28
10. Williams 1 

_*Next Race: 03.November 2019 - Grand Prix of the USA in Austin.*_


----------



## Pleng (Oct 28, 2019)

Disaster race for McLaren, unfortunately.
Overall I enjoyed the race. I wish the Sky Sports commentary team would have held back from hyping up how we were to expect a massive climax to the race because that just leads to disappointment when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 1, 2019)

*Grand Prix of the USA*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:33,232
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 0,301
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,315
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,658
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,813
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,202
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,277
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,435
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,512
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,607
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,692
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,743
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,756
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,793
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,877
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,155
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,210
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,557
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,517
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams 4,051 

*First Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:34,057
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,169
3. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,259
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 0,951
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,206
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,299
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,323
8. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,382
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,529
10. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,602
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,604
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,666
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,797
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,914
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,980
16. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,067
17. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 2,102
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,206
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,891
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 7,055


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

*Grand Prix of the USA*

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:33,305
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 0,218
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,513
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,599
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,618
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,678
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,103
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,208
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,212
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,469
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,479
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,487
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,544
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,824
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,000
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,651
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,951
18. Robert Kubica POL Williams 3,323
19. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 5,121
20. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari keine Zeit


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of the USA*
> 
> *Third Free Practice:*
> 
> ...


Go Lando hopefully he can do something similar in qualifying.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

*Starting Grid:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2019)

*Grand Prix of the USA:*

*Final Standings after 56 Laps (308,405 km): *

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 4,148
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 5,002
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 52,239
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:18,038
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:30,366
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:30,764
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Runde
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Runde
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Runde
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Runde
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Runde
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Runde
16. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1 Runde
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2 Runden
Out: Sebastian Vettel (Ferrari), Robert Kubica (Williams), Kevin Magnussen (Haas)

Fastest Lap: Charles Leclerc (Ferrari) 1:36,169

*Drivers Championship 2019:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 381   *WOROLD CHAMPION !!*
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 314   *Vice-World Champion.*

3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 249
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 235
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 230
6. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 84
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 80
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 77
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 46
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 43
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 35
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 35
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 34
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 31
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 21
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 20
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors Chamionship 2019:*

1. Mercedes 695 *Championship Winner *
2. Ferrari 479
3. Red Bull 366
4. McLaren 121
5. Renault 83
6. Toro Rosso 65
7. Racing Point 64
8. Alfa Romeo 35
9. Haas 28
10. Williams 1


_*Congratulations to the Winners:*_

_*


 *_




Next Grand Prix:  _17.11. GP of Brasil in Sao Paulo
_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_*February 27th 2019:*_

_*


alexander1970 said:



			Hello.

Second Test week and all is about to be the same as last years.
Ferrari is starting in week one as powerful,perfect and fast package.

This week,the same procedure as last year ? as every year ? Italian´s reliable "reliability" ?
Mechanical troubles (with cooling system) and today a crash from Vettel in case of "cannot steer the ferrari".

As many drivers say last week: the Ferrari was not on the limit.
Why they not using the soft(est) tyres til now ???

Mercedes had an proverbial MONSTER (Aero)Upgrade.And it worked.
Red Bull is by the "music" hopefully the Engine is it too.

I have the consideration of the new Teammanagement.I hope i´ll be wrong but this year again it will not ferrari to win the DRIVERS championship.
Remind me on 1.December if i´m wrong i´ll write it 1000 times as penalty.

Click to expand...


Since I've been lucky again ..*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2019)

Wahoo well done my boy Lando. Also great result for Carlos and McLaren.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Wahoo well done my boy Lando. Also great result for Carlos and McLaren.


I really hope next Year is THEIR Year.

Unfortunately, the cards will be reshuffled in 2021 ....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I really hope next Year is THEIR Year.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cards will be reshuffled in 2021 ....


But McLaren will have Mercedes engines in 2021 which will only make them stronger.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> But McLaren will have Mercedes engines in 2021 which will only make them stronger.


Maybe.

The Aerodynamics will be drastically reduced in 2021. The Cars will be around SECONDS slower. And with these impossible 18 inch Tires .... Engine Power alone will probably not be enough ...... unfortunately....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> The Aerodynamics will be drastically reduced in 2021. The Cars will be around SECONDS slower. And with these impossible 18 inch Tires .... Engine Power alone will probably not be enough ...... unfortunately....


True but McLaren have alway built good cars they have just been let down by their choice of engines for a while. (well excluding last seasons car that is that was bloody awful)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2019)

I will be careful to make a forecast for 2020 now.



Spoiler: But maybe......



Mercedes
Ferrari
Red Bull (or whatever next Year)
McLaren/Renault

Racing Point/Alpha Tauri

Williams/Haas F1/Sauber (very disappointing in the second Half this Year,but understandable - the Chief Developer had to return to Ferrari in the Summer.....)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Brasil in Sao Paulo*

*First Free Practice:*

1. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:16,142
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,551
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,899
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,143
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,644
6. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,757
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,843
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,958
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 2,123
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,417
11. Robert Kubica GBR Williams 2,637
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 3,105
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 3,272
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 3,390
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 3,458
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 3,868
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas no time
18. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point no time
19. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull no time
20. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes no time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Brasil in Sao Paulo*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:09,217
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari +0,021
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,134
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,156
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,223
6. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 0,926
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,977
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,993
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,058
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,093
11. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,108
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,135
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,202
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,207
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,226
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,287
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,351
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,481
19. George Russell GBR Williams 2,601
20. Robert Kubica POL Williams no time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2019)

*Third Free Practice:*

*1.Lewis Hamilton 1:08.320 *
*2.Max Verstappen 1:08.346 + 0.026 18*
*3.Charles Leclerc 1:08.611 + 0.291 20 *
*4.Sebastion Vettel 1:08.664 + 0.344 22 *
*5.Alex Albon 1:09.136 + 0.816 17 *
*6.Valtteri Bottas 1:09.201 + 0.881 20 *
*7.Daniil Kwjat 1:09.415 + 1.095 22 *
*8.Antonio Giovinazzi 1:09.462 + 1.142 20 *
*9.Lando Norris 1:09.585 + 1.265 18 *
*10.Carlos Sainz Jr. 1:09.588 + 1.268 21 *
*11 Kimi Räikkönen 1:09.619 + 1.299 21 *
*12 Pierre Gasly 1:09.625 + 1.305 19 *
*13.Nico Hülkenberg 1:09.650 + 1.330 17 *
*14.Kevin Magnussen 1:09.713 + 1.393 18 *
*15.Daniel Ricciardo 1:09.761 + 1.441 17 *
*16.Romain Grosjean 1:09.798 + 1.478 20 *
*17.Sergio Perez 1:09.995 + 1.675 19 *
*18.Lance Stroll 1:10.312 + 1.992 16 *
*19.George Russell 1:10.843 + 2.523 19 *
*20.Robert Kubica 1:11.205 + 2.885 2 *


*Grand Prix of Brasil in Sao Paulo*

*Starting Grid:*

*1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
7. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
14. Charles Leclerc * MON Ferrari 
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 
20. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren *

* Grid Penalty 10 Places (Enginechange)


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 17, 2019)

Looking forward to the race!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 17, 2019)

Max will make a fuck up under pressure. Ferrari will fuck up their tactics. And as usual Lewis will nip in and take the victory.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

Remember last Year Race ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ferrari is the stupidest and DUMBEST Team !!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What a great Finish,the best Race in 2019.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Grand Prix of Brasil in Sao Paulo*
*

INOFFICIAL Final result after 71 Laps: 

*
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso + 6,077 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 6,139 
4. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 8,869 
5. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 9,452 
6. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 10,201 
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 10,541 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 11,204 
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 11,529 
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 11,931 
11. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 12,732 
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 18,059 
13. George Russell GBR Williams 13,599 
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 14,247 
15. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 14,927 
16. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1 Runde 

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Sebastian Vettel (GER/Ferrari)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

*Official result:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:33:14,678
2. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso + 6,077
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 8,869
4. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 9,452
5. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 10,201
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 10,541
7. Lewis Hamilton * GBR Mercedes 11,139
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 11,204
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 11,529
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 11,931
11. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 12,732
12. George Russell GBR Williams 13,599
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 14,247
14. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 14,927
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 18,059
16. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1 Runde 

* Five Second Penalty - Cause Collision with Albon.

Fastest Lap: Bottas 1:10,698 (43.)

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Sebastian Vettel (GER/Ferrari), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point)


*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 17, 2019)

What a bloody amazing day for McLaren finally back in the top three.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What a bloody amazing day for McLaren finally back in the top three.




Finally,the best Signs for next Year.

The only good Thing on todays another Ferrari Desaster:

2 Teammates - they will "kill" each other....that is what we want to see,no bloody Teamorder.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 17, 2019)

2072 days  
118 races
1 group of loyal fans  

Good things come to those who wait... 
McLaren FINALLY BACK IN THE TOP 3!


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 18, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Max will make a fuck up under pressure. Ferrari will fuck up their tactics. And as usual Lewis will nip in and take the victory.



I think he handled the pressure well...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)

Before the LAST Grand Pix:

*FIA confiscates Ferrari Gasoline Systems*

Ferrari's Formula 1 engines are further challenged. After the FIA recently clarified the rules, they directly intervene in Brazil with an investigation: After the race, engine components were confiscated in São Paulo for further checks by FIA engineers.

Over the last few weeks, the RV had previously tried to clarify fuel flow with two Technical Directives (TD 035-19 and 038-19). The question in the room: Are Ferrari tricking to bypass the limit on gasoline flow (100 kilograms per hour) and thus generate more power? The first directive had come at the request of Red Bull, the second followed shortly thereafter.

No official protest against Ferrari - still parts recovered

It is clear that the fuel flow meter that monitors the boundary must not be installed in such a way that its measurements are influenced. And additional flammable liquids from intercoolers, air collectors or the energy recovery system must not end up in the combustion chamber of the engine. Evidence that Ferrari is using one of these tricks is not known.

Red Bull, in recent weeks leading critics of the Ferrari performance, waived despite all the hints on the US weekend then but an official protest. Instead, the FIA has initiated an investigation of its own accord. The colleagues from 'Auto Motor und Sport' report that in Brazil gasoline systems were fed by three cars: that of a Ferrari, that of a customer Ferrari and that of another manufacturer.

Apparently, in order to curb the increasingly escalating rumors and finally create clear conditions before the end of the season. According to 'AMuS', fuel lines were drawn in between the flow rate sensor and the engine. The very area that was questioned.
Ferrari sticks with it: we do not cheat

Ferrari himself held firm in Brazil to their version of things: There is no deception, on their F1 engines, everything is compliant. In Brazil, although Ferrari had the upper hand in the sectors one and three - both with extra long straights - though not quite so clearly. Their standard explanation for the vanished power advantage since the US is that they have more downforce and thus more drag on the car.

The critics felt themselves confirmed - Ferrari was suddenly no longer in front, because they had stopped their now classified as illegal trick.

The fastest car of the weekend was in Brazil finally Red Bull: Max Verstappen cleared with pole and victory from large, Ferrari pilots cleared themselves only from. But even in normal racing Sebastian Vettel and Charles Leclerc would have been able to fight for more than the podium.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...nahmt-ferrari-benzinsysteme-motor-power-unit/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

For our Verstappen Fans.

Race Circuit Zandvoort - actual Pictures:













https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...-circuit-park-zandvoort,1,1,0,75,20768,0.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> For our Verstappen Fans.
> 
> Race Circuit Zandvoort - actual Pictures:
> 
> ...


They are building a banked corner which will be 18°. Which is much steeper than the famous banked corners of the Indy speedway.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...onstruction-zandvoort-ahead-2020-dutch-gp?amp


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2019)

Completed 2020 driver lineup and car numbers

Mercedes
Lewis Hamilton - #44
Valtteri Bottas - #77

Ferrari
Sebastian Vettel - #5
Charles Leclerc - #16

Red Bull
Alex Albon - #23
Max Verstappen - #33

McLaren
Lando Norris - #4
Carlos Sainz - #55

Renault
Daniel Ricciardo - #3
Esteban Ocon - #31

Toro Rosso
Pierre Gasly - #10
Daniil Kvyat - #26

Racing Point
Sergio Perez - #11
Lance Stroll - #18

Alfa Romeo
Kimi Raikkonen - #7
Antonio Giovinazzi - #99

Haas
Romain Grosjean - #8
Kevin Magnussen - #20

Williams
George Russell - #63
Nicholas Latifi = #TBC


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Completed 2020 driver lineup and car numbers
> 
> Mercedes
> Lewis Hamilton - #44
> ...



Thank you,Amanda.

Where are the Times when excellent German Drivers "overflow" Formula One ......
One left and,to be honest,actual not the "Creme de la Creme"....


----------



## Pleng (Nov 29, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> They are building a banked corner which will be 18°. Which is much steeper than the famous banked corners of the Indy speedway.



I always think banked corners look very spectacular. It's a shame we don't see more of them on the calendar these days.

I fear for the cars, however, trying to manage a banked corner with nothing between them and the track but four Pijelly gumboots.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

*First Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:36,957
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,535
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,634
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,127
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,949
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,189
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 2,292
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,393
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,466
10. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 2,548
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,671
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 2,907
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,931
14. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 2,944
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 3,012
16. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 3,444
17. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 3,730
18. Robert Kubica GBR Williams 3,835
19. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 3,893
20. George Russell GBR Williams 4,405 

......aaaand Seb again:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2019)

FP2 Crash Bottas/Grosjean:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:36,256
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,310
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,386
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,435
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,551
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,032
7. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,345
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,381
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1,395
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 1,514
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,578
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,662
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,729
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,824
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1,866
16. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 2,144
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,159
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,208
19. George Russell GBR Williams 3,256
20. Robert Kubica GBR Williams 4,199


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2019)

Honda will stay in Formula 1 at least until the end of 2021 after agreeing a one-year extension to its engine supply contract with Red Bull. I feel very sorry for Red Bull lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Honda will stay in Formula 1 at least until the end of 2021 after agreeing a one-year extension to its engine supply contract with Red Bull. I feel very sorry for Red Bull lol



I wish they had had more Races this Year than in Austria.
That was an amazing Performance of the Honda Beast..


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I wish they had had more Races this Year than in Austria.
> That was an amazing Performance of the Honda Beast..


Well at least the Honda engine's no longer blow up every race anymore I guess


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

Time for "Forecasts" for 2020 ??


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Time for "Forecasts" for 2020 ??


Lewis wins the world Championship. 

Mercedes wins the Constructers Championship.

Williams are the worst team again. 

Ferrari start the season badly but mid-season they pick up a few wins then fuck everything up spectacularly. 

Kimi is still the most boring guy ever when doing interviews.

Daniel Ricciardo remains the hottest guy in Formula one. 

Redbull and Toro Rosso swap drivers midway through the season.

So basically exactly the same as this season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Lewis wins the world Championship.
> 
> Mercedes wins the Constructers Championship.
> 
> ...




Thank you,very "creative" Prediction.

Ok,then here is another One:

Mercedes - will fight for both Championships but only with one Driver.
Hamilton - for the 7th Championship to catch Schumacher
Bottas - again "Wingman" (also his Divorce will not help him next Year I think...)

Ferrari - will "struggle" for the Drivers Championship also with one Driver only.I do not think the Constructors Championship is a Subject.
LeClerc - clearly Number ONE next Year.Needs maybe some "Dampers" on his Driving Style (like Max before)
Seb - better stay at Home with his Family.....
too much Mistakes in the last 2 Years
unfortunately no Constancy
clearly lost Number One Status in the Team...not officially.

Red Bull - some Grand Prix Wins and many Podest Places but not really a Chance for the Drivers Championship but maybe Constructor if Albon gets "into the Gears" and will not replaced at Mid Season....
Max - If the Honda Beast holds out and full Power is possible,Number One Challenger for Lewis.And hopefully a Challenger for Leclerc too.
Albon - Looks good,is urgently needed to collect Points to get Constructors Championship.


Let us hope 

Alpha Tauri
Renault
Alfa Romeo

maybe

Haas F1
Racing Point

finally close the Gap to the Top Teams....Unfortunately I do not think so...

Kimi is the coolest Driver.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Kimi is the coolest Driver.


 Not when he does interviews in English his voice is soooooooooo boring it sends me to sleep.

This is a good example not once does his tone change its exactly the same boring voice with zero emotion ect.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Not when he does interviews in English his voice is soooooooooo boring it sends me to sleep.


THIS lovely Voice ?!?!?!?



0:44 min.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> THIS lovely Voice ?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 0:44 min.



Hehe he forgot his own gloves and steering wheel then shouts at people like it was thier fault


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi:*

*Third Free Practice:*




 

*Qualifying/Starting Grid:


1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Robert Kubica GBR Williams 
20. Valtteri Bottas * FIN Mercedes 

*Engine Change*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2019)

Inofficial Result

*Grand Prix von Abu Dhabi*

after 55 Laps (= 305,47 km): 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:34:05,715
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 16,772
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 43,435 *
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 44,379
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:04,357
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:09,205
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Lap
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Lap
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Lap
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
14. Kevin Magnussen FIN Haas 1 Lap
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Lap
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
18. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 2 Laps
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Laps


Out: Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton

* Gasoline quantity at Leclerc is being investigated

Vettel's team-mate Leclerc was in the sights of the race commissioners just before the last GP of the season. As the stewards announced on Sunday before the final in Abu Dhabi, the fuel was checked on the car of the Monegassen before leaving the pit lane. There was a considerable difference between the Scuderia data and the actual amount in the car. The case has been submitted to the Commissioners for consideration.

Ferrari was recently advised because of a supposedly not compliant petrol flow rate under suspicion. In essence, it was about the fact that the "Scuderia" allegedly could have added more fuel to the combustion process in the car than allowed and thus could have gained more power.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2019)

Leclerc keeps his Podium,here is the final Result for 2019 and all final Standings:

*Grand Prix von Abu Dhabi*

after 55 Laps (= 305,47 km): 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:34:05,715
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 16,772
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 43,435 *
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 44,379
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:04,357
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:09,205
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 1 Lap
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Lap
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
12. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 1 Lap
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
14. Kevin Magnussen FIN Haas 1 Lap
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Lap
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
18. Pierre Gasly FRA Toro Rosso 2 Laps
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 2 Laps


Out: Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton

*Driver Championship 2019


1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 413
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 326
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 278
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 264
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 240
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 96
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull / Toro Rosso 95
8. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso / Red Bull 92
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 54
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 52
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 49
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 43
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 37
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Renault 37
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 21
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 20
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 14
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 8
19. Robert Kubica POL Williams 1
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0 


Constructors Championship 2019

Mercedes 739
2. Ferrari 504
3. Red Bull 417
4. McLaren 145
5. Renault 91
6. Toro Rosso 85
7. Racing Point 73
8. Alfa Romeo 57
9. Haas 28
10. Williams 1 


The Formula 1 Season 2019 is now over.
Thank you for reading and your Contributions.







But Season 2020 is coming and it starts on
3. + 4. December 2019  with Tests in Adu Dhabi.*


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 2, 2019)

Great coverage  thanks @alexander1970


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2019)

*Goodbye Scuderia Toro Rosso and hello to Scuderia Alpha Tauri for 2020. Even though your new name is pretty shit *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> *Goodbye Scuderia Toro Rosso and hello to Scuderia Alpha Tauri for 2020. Even though your new name is pretty shit *



Yes.I think this has "financial" Reasons.

Tomorrow Test Day 1 still with Toro Rosso.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes.I think this has "financial" Reasons.
> 
> Tomorrow Test Day 1 still with Toro Rosso.


The name Toro Rosso still makes more sense as it obviously is Red Bull in Italian.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

*Test Day 1 in Abu Dhabi:*



 

 

 

 





After 2 Hours:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

*Source: motorsport-magazin.com
*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2019)

Lol whats with the redbull and Alpha cars having all the extra metalwork?? Lol
Oh McLaren also has the weird metal thing going on.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Lol whats with the redbull and Alpha cars having all the extra metalwork?? Lol
> Oh McLaren also has the weird metal thing going on.
> 
> View attachment 188770


That is for measuring the Air flows (starting from the Front Wing).

These Measurement Tools help Teams better understand how the air flows around the Car. For this purpose,a whole Series of Sensors integrated into the Gates,the so called "Kiel Tubes".


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> That is for measuring the Air flows (starting from the Front Wing).
> 
> These Measurement Tools help Teams better understand how the air flows around the Car. For this purpose,a whole Series of Sensors integrated into the Gates,the so called "Kiel Tubes".


Thank you Mr Einstein


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Thank you Mr Einstein


Better "Mr.Google"......


----------



## Pleng (Dec 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Better "Mr.Google"......



Or "Mr has ever watched a Free Practice session..."


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2019)

*Abu Dhabi Test Day Two Timesheet*
*Driver* *Team* *Time*
1. George Russell Mercedes  1:37.204
2. Charles Leclerc Ferrari       1:37.401
3. Lance Stroll Racing Point   1:37.999
4. Pierre Gasly Toro Rosso     1:38.166
5. Carlos Sainz McLaren         1:38.729
6. Esteban Ocon Renault        1:38.950
7. Alexander Albon Red Bull   1:39.181
8. Pietro Fittipaldi Haas           1:39.682
9. Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa       1:39.811
10. Nicholas Latifi Williams    1:40.188
11. Roy Nissany Williams        1:43.892


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Or "Mr has ever watched a Free Practice session..."



Unfortunately no.
I am watching the Qualifyings and the Races on the *ORF TV Mediathek* (Of course, a few minutes delayed).

ORF is never broadcasting the First Free Practice neither than Test Days.
I do not have Satellite TV or such Things and I do not watch "Free TV" on Internet.


AmandaRose said:


> *Abu Dhabi Test Day Two Timesheet*
> *Driver* *Team* *Time*
> 1. George Russell Mercedes  1:37.204
> 2. Charles Leclerc Ferrari       1:37.401
> ...




Thank you,my Lady.






That´s it for 2019,my fellow Formula 1 Friends.

Thank you for your Contributions and for Reading.

If you like we meet in the *Formula 1 Season 2020 Thread* again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello,my fellow Formula 1 Fans.

Time is running,Christmas is coming and the year is nearly over ...
But Formula 1 has no Time to "stand still".

*Actual News for the Season 2020:


- An MGU-K more because of the Racing Calendar 2020 (22 Races)
*
The longest Season in History presents the Premier Class with new Challenges. 
After the permitted Engine Components have been gradually reduced in recent Years,
the FIA is now increasing the Quota for Part of the Power Unit again.
As the Motorsport Council decided at its Meeting last Wednesday in Paris, 
the Teams may again use *three MGU-K* from 2020 onwards.*


- Will Racing Point soon become Aston Martin ?
*
A few days after the FIA fixed the Name change of the Scuderia Toro Rosso in Scuderia Alpha Tauri in an Update of the Starter list for 2020,
now the British Portal 'racefans.net' reports of a possible further change with greater Impact*.
*
According to the Report,Lawrence Stroll,Head of a Consortium led by Formula One Racing Point,
which took over insolvent Force India last Year, is thinking about joining British luxury Brand Aston Martin.

The Fashion Billionaire wants to take Advantage of the currently weakening share Price of the luxury Brand to buy cheap. 
Should Stroll's Plan be successful,he plans to repack Racing Point in Aston Martin's green racing Colors, 
as 'Racefans' continue on the basis of an unnamed Source. Stroll himself did not comment.

For Mercedes,Engine supplier Racing Points, 
that would expand the cooperation with Aston Martin by another facet, 
Mercedes already supplies the road Vehicles of the British with Engines.


*- Formula 1 reintroduces a real checkered Flag in 2020



 *

2019 put the Formula 1 to: instead of the flag made light Signals the end officially.
In Japan, that went awry,now rowing back to the FIA.

The physical decline in 2018, along with the decision to give the flag to a star guest, 
caused problems. A model had to wave the flag, it came to a misunderstanding, the flag was shown too early. 
By regulation it had to be counted one lap earlier.

From the electronic system running via the LED flag displays, 
the FIA hoped to prevent such a faux pas in the future. 
The real flag was preserved only as a pretty symbol, officially a race now made this LED signal.

In Japan in 2019, however, the electronic system suddenly did not do as it should. 
Valtteri Bottas got the signal in the lead on lap 52 of 53. A malfunction. 
What made the situation worse than Canada 2018: 
There was a significant change in the last round. Behind Bottas crashed Sergio Perez and Pierre Gasly. Perez slipped out,
his race seemed to end without points.

As a result, a human now gets a real flag in his hand. For 2020, Article 43.1 of the sporting regulations clearly states,
"A checkered flag will be the signal of the race finish and will be shown at the finish as soon as the leading car has completed the full race distance."
Back to the origin.


*- FIA ends test hide-and-seek Game - Screening prohibited



 
*
During the last session of the Motorsport World Council, it was agreed that Formula One teams would no longer be allowed to hide their cars during winter testing. To make the event "more appealing to media and fans," says the official message from the Rule-Hunters.

In spite of the other teams' curiosity, these screens did not protect well during test drives anyway. Most have always had their own photographers, who settled at appropriate points and observed the opponents there.

On a normal race weekend, the Formula 1 teams are as already banned anyway to use privacy shields. This is regulated by the sporting regulations, Article 21.4. "Throughout the event, no walls, covers or similar obstructions that obscure any part of the car may be used in the paddock, in the garages, in the pit lane or in the grid," it said. "Except it is clear that such covers are necessary for purely mechanical reasons, such as to protect against fire."

Source: _*motorsport-magazin.com*_


*
*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2019)

Virtual Lap of the redevised Zandvoort Track 2020:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also a new Circuit 2020:Hanoi



 

 

 



Source: motorsport-magazin.com


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2019)

I hope we get this Camera View also on Free TV in 2020:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)

*No new Tires in the Formula 1 Season 2020: 
The Teams blasted off the new Pirelli Specification - and unanimously!
*
In the Formula 1 Season 2020 will be driven with the Pirelli tires from the past F1 Season 2019. This is now determined after a vote of all ten teams on Monday. Thus, the new specifications Pirelli have been rejected even after a veritable test marathon over the past year

This happened with maximum possible clarity. All ten teams, according to an FIA statement on Tuesday, agreed to remain faithful to the 2019 tires. At least seven (70 percent) would have been needed anyway, as it was a change to already homologated tires.

The decision was preceded by a long tug of the new tires. Already during a first test of the prototypes for 2020 in the context of the USA GP in Austin, drivers and teams had provided mixed feedback for the planned 2020 construction.

This was partially excused by the extremely cold conditions this weekend. Nevertheless, Pirelli announced adjustments for the post-season test in Abu Dhabi. The driver feedback during testing in the desert was again not intoxicating.


Source: motorsport-magazin.com


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)

*"Last Minute" Circuit Layout change in Hanoi:*

"Old" Layout:






New Layout:






After the organizers of the road race only delivered an update on the construction measures in the past week (at the beginning of January, the track should be ready for the final FIA acceptance), now follows the next innovation: The layout of the semi-permanent race track was changed again ,

The reason for this are geographical requirements that only became fully apparent during the ongoing construction of the new Hanoi Circuit. Specifically, it is about the complex at the very end of the once built on 5.565 kilometers round, which now grows to 5.607 kilometers, at said point, in addition to 15 meters wider.

Originally, the double left before start / finish took a wide turn followed by a tight turn. The new layout is the other way round. After the third to last corner, the track now continues to pull outward before a sharp curve follows before it goes into the open target curve. The adaptation is in accordance with FIA and Formula 1.
New curve actually in a completely different place

As a result of the change, as the organizers of the Vietnam Grand Prix Corporation say, the curve number of the course increases from 22 to 23. This means that Hanoi counts as many as the previous Curve King in the Formula 1 calendar, Singapore.

Source: *motorsport-magazin.com*


----------



## Pleng (Dec 12, 2019)

What I'd really like to see, but haven't been able to find, is the track layout imposed over Goole Maps (or OSM or whatever). I'm pretty familiar with Hanoi so it'd be super interesting to see exactly where it is


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pleng said:


> What I'd really like to see, but haven't been able to find, is the track layout imposed over Goole Maps (or OSM or whatever). I'm pretty familiar with Hanoi so it'd be super interesting to see exactly where it is



But with the "old" Layout...




 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: "Handmade"


----------



## leon315 (Dec 12, 2019)

There were many races hosted here at Monza, Milan, so it's very close to my place. But being a F1 fan is a EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE  hobby, the ticket alone costs 500-700€ per show O.o!

Guess the ticket for final of Champions league is far cheaper.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

leon315 said:


> There were many races hosted here at Monza, Milan, so it's very close to my place. But being a F1 fan is a EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE  hobby, the ticket costs 500-700€ just for one show O.o!
> 
> Guess the ticket for final of Champions league is far cheaper.



Agreed.Of course,the Tickets are expensive.And you do not forget,you only see a "Part" from the Track and Race...
On an Football Match I will see the *whole Field.*


----------



## Pleng (Dec 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> But with the "old" Layout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I've seen a lot of pictures, but I was hoping to find something more interactive so I can really get a feel for where it is in relation to the parts of the city I know.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Dates for the Test Events 2020:*

*19.-21. February: Test-Week 1 in Barcelona*

*26.-28. February: Test-Week 2 in Barcelona*

*1.-3. December: Test for 2021 in Abu Dhabi*


*Formula 1 Car Presentations 2020:*

*Ferrari - February 11th in Maranello*


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 17, 2019)

Hamilton and Wolff to Ferrari?

Eddie Jordan believes it is "absolutely certain" that Lewis Hamilton will ditch Mercedes for Ferrari in 2021, but believes Toto Wolff will follow the Formula 1 world champion to Maranello.

Both Hamilton and Wolff's contracts will expire at the end of next year, with driver strongly linked to Ferrari and team principal reportedly a candidate to take over as F1 chief.

Former team owner Jordan, with a track record for successfully predicting the unlikely, has read the tea leaves and says Hamilton's comments linking his future at Mercedes to that of Wolff may have multiple layers.

"It would be the right time for Lewis to go to Ferrari," Jordan told Top Gear Magazine. "He's coming to the end of his career, but he still wants to win his seven or more titles.

"But the real belief that I think Lewis will go to Ferrari in 2021 is that Toto Wolff's contract expires at the end of next year. He knows Mercedes' long-term future in Formula 1 is not a certainty. Indeed, Lewis has mentioned Toto's contract on more than one occasion, which is unusual for an F1 driver to do.

"Lewis would only go to Ferrari if someone could protect him against any possibility that Charles Leclerc could usurp him. So Ferrari would bring Toto along too.

"What [Ferrari] don't have is that person on the pit wall to guide the team, in terms of how they structure the race strategy. Toto knows that. Racing is in his blood, and he'd love to have a name like Ferrari on his CV too.

"I'm absolutely certain that in 2021, Lewis Hamilton will move to Ferrari. Toto goes with him, because as I said, Lewis won't leave himself exposed, and it will be his way of bringing an equaliser. Do Ferrari need two number ones? No, but they won't let go of Leclerc."


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes,very pretty likely and true.I also have the Feeling for this Change.

Binotto is definetly NO Team Chef for Ferrari,only a "between Solution".
The Best Thing to get finally again Worldchampion is Wollf and Hamilton.
Leclerc is NO Champion,he was "lifted up" by Sergio Marchionne,definetly one Year too early.
He has NO Personality (in Contrast to Max or Lewis).

I also believe in Eddie´s Prophecy.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2019)

Zak Brown Has Bought A Tour Of The Red Bull facilities.

Adrian Newey offered up a tour of Red Bull's facilities as part of a charity auction, only for the winner to end up being McLaren CEO Zak Brown

F1 teams will go to all sorts of lengths to try and understand what their rivals are doing. Photographers will wander up and down the pit lane trying to snap images of secret goings-on, Sebastian Vettel will often poke around the cars in parc fermé, and there are even stories of teams sending people to pubs near rival F1 factories at lunchtime in the hope of overhearing some engineers chatting about something they shouldn’t be.

However, these spy games can go a little bit too far - something McLaren knows all about - so instead, it seems that Zak Brown has opted for a rather more direct approach to gathering intel. During a charity auction for The Halow Project (something which Damon Hill has a sizeable involvement with), it turned out that legendary aerodynamicist and engineer, Adrian Newey, had offered a tour of the Red Bull Racing facilities. The winning bidder? Zak Brown.

It’s all in the name of a good cause so you have to wonder whether Brown will actually take Newey up on the tour, or whether he’ll send someone in his place who looks suspiciously like Zak Brown, just with thick black glasses, a slightly plasticky looking nose and a moustache.

Either way, if McLaren suddenly starts challenging for wins next year, then the drivers had better make sure they delete all their emails…


----------



## Pleng (Dec 21, 2019)

That is hilarious


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

*Ferrari extends contract with Charles Leclerc until 2024
*
As Ferrari announced in a press release the day before Christmas Eve, the Monegasque contract is extended prematurely. Leclerc will therefore drive for Ferrari until the Formula 1 season 2024.

"With every race in the past season, the desire to extend the contract with Charles became more natural," said Ferrari team boss Mattia Binotto and added: "The decision demonstrates that Charles and Scuderia have a solid future together."

"I am very happy to stay with Scuderia Ferrari. Driving for the most famous team in Formula 1 last season was a dream for me," said Leclerc. "I can't wait to start working deeper with the team after 2019 has been so intense and exciting."*

Source: *motorsport-magazin.com


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks very likely that 2021 will see Lewis and Charles at Ferrari. Max moving to Mercedes and Seb either going to Reb Bull or the Indy Car championship. We haven't even started the 2020 season yet and we already have so much talk and rumours about 2021 lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

*Preliminary Calendar 2020*

*15.03. GP of Australia in Melbourne *
*22.03. GP of Bahrain in Sachir *
*05.04. GP of Vietnam in Hanoi (NEW) *
*19.04. GP of China in Schanghai *
*03.05. GP of Netherlands in Zandvoort  (NEW)*
*10.05. GP of Spain in Barcelona *
*24.05. GP of Monaco in Monte Carlo *
*07.06. GP of Aserbaidschan in Baku *
*14.06. GP of Canada in Montreal *
*28.06. GP of France in Le Castellet *
*05.07. GP of Austria in Spielberg *
*19.07. GP of Great Britain in Silverstone *
*02.08. GP of Hungary in Budapest *
*30.08. GP of Belgium in Spa-Francorchamps *
*06.09. GP of Italy in Monza * *
*(Contract signing still pending)*
*20.09. GP of Singapure *
*27.09. GP of Russia in Sotschi *
*11.10. GP of Japan in Suzuka *
*25.10. GP of USA in Austin *
*01.11. GP of Mexico in Mexico-City *
*15.11. GP of Brasil in Sao Paulo *
*29.11. GP of Abu Dhabi *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

*Formula 1 Car Presentations 2020 (Update):*

Ferrari - 11. February Maranello
Red Bull - 12. February Online ?
McLaren - 13. February Woking
Renault - 12. February Paris
AlphaTauri - 14. February Red Bull Hangar 7 in Salzburg


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2020)

Williams have signed Roy Nissany to be their test driver for the 2020 season. Roy is the son of Formula 1 legend Chanoch Nissany. 

Formula 1s first Israeli-born driver was surely the pay driver to end all pay drivers

For a driver to go from making their motor racing debut to reaching Formula 1 in under four years would suggest that they’re incredibly talented. But that wasn’t the case for businessman Chanoch Nissany, who made his motor racing debut in 2002 at the age of 38.

After some success in that hotbed of Formula 1 talent, the Formula 2000 Hungarian National Championship, he decided to have a crack at some international events, where his sponsorship proved attractive for struggling teams. After some runs in F3000 machinery, he managed to snag a test for Jordan at Silverstone in 2004, where he finished with a lap time over 18 seconds off of the fastest set by Kimi Raikkonen.

He did a few F3000 races later that year (where he was again several seconds off the pace) and another test for Jordan. In early 2005 he was then signed as an official tester for Minardi. In one particular test at Misano, he spun five times in six laps, causing two red flags. But hey, at least he was helping to keep the team afloat.

After several more tests with the team, he and his sponsor managed to convince Minardi boss Paul Stoddart to let him drive the PS05 in FP1 at the Hungarian Grand Prix that year. It would fall on his 42nd birthday and thought it’d be a great PR opportunity to be the first Israeli driver to compete in a grand prix weekend. Stoddart agreed, and so Nissany ended up taking part in the first practice session. His run went… well, predictably badly.

A few laps into his stint Nissany came on the radio to say he was coming in because there was a problem with his car - it had too much grip. Too much grip! That’s surely the only time in history where a driver has seen that as a bad thing. He went back out on track and eventually spun off. Apparently, he couldn’t remember how to remove the steering wheel, so he stayed sat in the car as he was craned off.


In the eight laps he completed, his best lap time was almost 13 seconds off the fastest time set by Alex Wurz’s McLaren. After a couple more private tests with the team that year he disappeared from the international stage, much to the relief of other drivers. Nick Heidfeld summed it up for everybody, saying:

“Someone that is as slow as Nissany shouldn’t be in a Formula 1 car. He is a big risk out there and he can be a danger to the others.”

But hey, not many people get to even drive a Formula 1 car, let alone take part in an actual session during an actual grand prix weekend. It’s easy to laugh at Nissany but let’s be honest - if you had the opportunity to do what he did, would you really say no out of a fear that you might be a bit slow?

Chanoch Nissany got to realise a dream that millions of us have had. And what’s not to admire about that?


----------



## Pleng (Jan 17, 2020)

2005... That's one of my favourite seasons. What's more it's one that I've recently re-watched start to finish. How comes I don't recognize this guys name or antics? I shall have to dig the race out and watch it again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)

_*News from Zandvoort:

*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

_*All Car Presentation Events/Dates:*_

*Ferrari 11. February Reggio Emilia 

Red Bull 12. February Online? 

Renault 12. February Paris 

McLaren 13. February Woking 

Mercedes 14. February Shakedown in Silverstone 

AlphaTauri 14. February Red Bull Hangar 7 in Salzburg/Austria 

Racing Point 17. February Mondsee,Austria

Alfa Romeo 19. February Barcelona 

Haas 19. February Barcelona 

Williams 17. February Online? *


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2020)

Billionaire Lawrence Stroll takes major stake in Aston Martin

Canadian secures 16.7% stake in British car maker, sparking major revamp of firm's long-term plans; Racing Point F1 team to be rebranded as Aston Martin

A consortium led by billionaire Lawrence Stroll has bought a 16.7% stake in Aston Martin for £182 million - sparking a major revamp of the firm's future product plan.

The deal, confirmed this morning through a filing with the London, also includes a £318 million cash infusion through a new rights issue, giving the British car maker a £500 million boost.

Stroll also owns the Racing Point F1 team, which under the terms of the new deal will be rebranded as the Aston Martin F1 works team from 2021 onwards. Aston has pledged to launch its Valkyrie hypercar this year, committed to a revised mid-engined car strategy and revealed it will delay the launch of its electric vehicles, including the relaunch of the premium Lagonda brand, until after 2025.

Aston Martin deal at a glance

Lawrence Stroll leads investment consortium, becomes Aston Martin chairman
CEO Andy Palmer stays on
Job and cost cutbacks to follow
Aston business plan revised
Valkyrie will be launched this year
Mid-engined Valhalla will follow
Mid-engined strategy to continue, launching 2022
Lagonda launched delayed until at least 2025
Electric RapidE project suspended
Stroll's Racing Point F1 team to be rebranded Aston Martin from 2021
What Stroll's investment means for Aston Martin

Stroll beat Chinese car maker Geely, the owner of Lotus and Volvo, a part-owner of Smart and a significant shareholder in Daimler, to the deal after a decision to take Stroll's investment was agreed at a board meeting last night.

To secure the 16.7% stake, the consortium led by Stroll, Yew Tree Overseas Limited, will buy 45.6 million new ordinary shares in Aston Martin Lagonda, at a price of £4 per share. The consortium also includes JCB chairman Anthony Bamford, former Power Corp Canada boss Andrew Desmarais and Hong Kong fashion investor Star Chou.

The £500 million investment will include £55.5 million of short-term funding from Stroll to improve the immediate liquidity of the company, which will be refunded once the full share placing is finalised. The firm said the proceeds from the investment will be used to “improve liquidity and finance the ramp up in production of DBX and turnaround of the company’s performance.”

In a statement confirming the deal, Aston Martin Lagonda said the move would “strengthen its balance sheet to necessarily and immediately improve liquidity and reduce leverage” following “the disappointing performance of the business through 2019”.

Aston Martin was floated in 2018 with a valuation of £4.5 billion, but based on today's share issue is currently worth around £1bn.

As part of the investment, Stroll will join the Aston Martin board in the role of executive chairman, with the consortium also gaining the right to appoint a second board member.

What the Stroll deal means for Aston's future product plan and F1

According to the Aston Martin release, the current technology partnership between Aston Martin and Red Bull Advanced Technologies “will continue until Aston Martin Valkyrie is delivered.” There had been questions as to wether the partnership between the two firms on the hypercar would continue with new investors in place, and it is unclear if Red Bull's involvement in the mid-engined Valhalla project will continue unabated.

Aston Martin currently sponsors the Red Bull F1 team – and will continue to do so in 2020 –  but has thereafter agreed a 10-year deal under which Racing Point will become the official works Aston squad. The deal includes a five-year sponsorship agreement starting in 2021.

Stroll has also been linked to a deal to buy the Mercedes works team from the manufacturer at the end of this season, as first reported by Autocar. The German firm is understood to be considering the future of its F1 arm beyond the coming season. It is believed today's deal does not necessarily mean Stroll is out of the running to buy the squad.

Due to Aston Martin’s recent struggles, the firm has also agreed a ‘reset business plan’ to raise its performance, which includes both cash generation and changing its product plan.  The reset plan includes delaying investment in electric vehicles until beyond 2025, including delaying the relaunch of the Lagonda brand – scheduled for 2022 – until after that date. The Rapide E electric car project has been “paused pending a review”.

There remains a commitment to deliver on its range of mid-engined cars currently being developed, starting with the Valhalla in 2022.

The immediate priority will be on launching the DBX later this year, with the firm saying it has received 1800 orders to date. It will then update the Vantage in the Spring - including with a Roadster version – and start Valkyrie deliveries later this year. The firm will also seek to trim costs by £10 million per year.

The mid-engined Vanquish will now be revealed after the Valhalla in 2022, while the firm will also develop a “fuel efficient, modular V6 engine with hybrid capabilities”, due to be introduced from the mid-2020s.

The firm also says special models will continue to be a key part to its plan, with one ‘heritage special’ and two ‘contemporary specials’ delivered each year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)

*Test Days 2020 in Barcelona:

19.-21. February
26.-28. February

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...ckets-on-sale-now.53y02QZM1V0RVO4caOxy1j.html

Want to be there when 2020’s brand new F1 machines make their official track debuts? Well act fast, because tickets for next February’s pre-season testing sessions at Spain’s Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya have gone on sale.

The Spanish Grand Prix venue will play host to both of the three-day tests, taking place on February 19 to 21, and 26 to 28. It will be the sixth consecutive year that the F1 paddock descends upon Montmelo for the only track running ahead of March’s season-opening race in Australia.

Fans will be able to witness the 2020 driver line-ups taking to the track for the first time in their new machinery, complete with stunning new liveries, as the pinnacle of motorsport gears up for the longest season of its illustrious 70-year history.
*


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2020)

The Haas 2020 car has been revealed.



Edit 

This is a better video of the car


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Grand Prix of China may be postponed to the End of the Season.*

*In view of the rampant coronavirus, the Formula 1 leadership believes that the Chinese Grand Prix could be postponed from April 19 to the end of the year. "I think that if there is a likelihood that it will not take place in April, it will be postponed," Formula 1 sports chief Ross Brawn told several media outlets. "We will keep the option open to see if the race can be held later in the year."

Brawn does not consider an exchange of dates with another Grand Prix to be practicable. "We probably wouldn't do that," said the 65-year-old. "We'll just try to find a window of opportunity so the race could be held later in the year."

The Chinese Grand Prix in Shanghai on April 19 is the fourth race of the season. The world governing body for motorsport, the FIA, had previously announced its intention to evaluate the calendar of the forthcoming races and, "if necessary, to take any action necessary" to "help protect the global motorsport community and the general public".

*


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2020)

Hopefully this years McLaren F1 car will look as awesome as their 2020 IndyCar Series cars.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hopefully this years McLaren F1 car will look as awesome as their 2020 IndyCar Series cars.
> 
> View attachment 195621 View attachment 195622



Really awesome,thank you.


,,,,,except this Windshield......one Step nearer to a Full closed Cockpit ....thats not what Formula 1 (Halo) and Indy Car stands for.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Really awesome,thank you.
> 
> 
> ,,,,,except this Windshield......one Step nearer to a Full closed Cockpit ....thats not what Formula 1 (Halo) and Indy Car stands for.....


Very true but I do prefer the look of Indy's aero screen compared to F1s halo. The halo is a hideous abomination.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Very true but I do prefer the look of Indy's aero screen compared to F1s halo. The halo is a hideous abomination.



Thanks to another "great" Austrian Driver.......A.Wurz......
Nothing achieved but now "Expert" and F1 "Security Supervisor"...of what ? 

Ask me a Worst (not lethal) thing in Austria´s F1 History - he is my Number One.....and he is Way ahead of the Austrian Grand Prix´s 2001 and 2002...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)

Mercedes 2020:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Mercedes 2020:
> 
> View attachment 195952 View attachment 195953 View attachment 195954 View attachment 195955


Nice but spoilt by the pointless introduction of red. It just doesn't look right in my opinion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice but spoilt by the pointless introduction of red. It just doesn't look right in my opinion.



Yes,looks "strange"..but brings lotsa Money.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice but spoilt by the pointless introduction of red. It just doesn't look right in my opinion.



Maybe it's so Hamilton can have at least a tiny taste of driving in red


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is the Ferrari SF1000 their car for the 2020 season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Formula 1’s two Canadian drivers, Lance Stroll and Nicholas Latifi, will race under licenses issued by the USA this year after Canada’s national sporting authority resigned its mandate from the FIA.

ASN Canada FIA, the body which organises motorsport in Canada, voluntarily resigned last December. Former president Paul Cooke and vice-president Roger Peart, both in their eighties, decided they could no longer dedicate the requisite effort to the ASN. This left Racing Point’s Stroll and Williams driver Latifi, the latter making his F1 debut this year, unable to obtain licenses in their home country.
However the FIA International Sporting Code permits ASNs to issue licenses to foreigners. Representatives of the drivers’ teams confirmed  that the Automobile Competition Committee for the United States have issued licenses for Stroll and Latifi to compete in the 2020 F1 season.

Any recognition of the drivers’ nationalities during race weekends, for instance during podium ceremonies, will remain unchanged, as the code states: “All Drivers, irrespective of the nationality of their licence, participating in any FIA world championship competition, shall retain the nationality of their passport in all official documents, publications and prize-giving
ceremonies.”

Arrangements are being made by the FIA to appoint a substitute Canadian national sporting authority by the end of March – too late for licence issuance for 2020. This development is not expected to affect the running of June’s Canadian Grand Prix at the Circuit Gilles Villeneuve.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

Another Point that Formula 1 never achieve - The Recognition and Status like the NASCAR Series for example.

Formula 1 in the USA/North America was never that popular like Indy Car for Example and would never be.
In the Past, 3 North America Grand Prix's could not do this and will not be able to do so in the Future.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Here is the Redbull 2020 car the RB16


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hopefully with this Years "Real" Honda Power..... arr arr arr



Spoiler


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

Renault 2020......

No "real" Car only Renderings with Test Varnishing.
A good Sign ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

As Expected:

*FIA postpones China GP due to corona virus (maybe also the Vietnam/Hanoi Grand Prix)*

As expected, Formula 1 is postponing the Chinese Grand Prix due to the corona virus.
The fourth race of the season on the Shanghai International Circuit, which is actually scheduled for April 19, should be made up later this year, if the situation improves, the motorsport king class and the International Automobile Association (FIA) announced on Wednesday.

The organizer of the race asked for the relocation after lengthy discussions with the FIA, the Chinese Motorsport Association and the Shanghai Sports Authority, the message said. With this decision, "the health and safety of traveling employees, the World Cup starters and fans" should be ensured.

The Formula 1 season starts on March 15 in Melbourne, Australia, and a week later it continues in the Sakhar desert in Bahrain. On April 5, Vietnam is to drive on a street circuit in Hanoi for the first time. But there are now doubts about the corona virus at the premiere of this race. Hanoi is only around 150 kilometers from the border with China.

F1 boss Carey can also live with rejection

While Vietnam still has to tremble, a final cancellation in Shanghai is not off the table. Due to the tight racing calendar with the record number of 22 seasonal runs, it will be extremely difficult to find an alternative date for China. Formula One boss Chase Carey also knows this.

"We will not do something that is not good for us or the teams," the 66-year-old promised. "We like the 22 races calendar, but we can live with 21." The last Formula 1 race in 2011 was canceled. At the time, the Bahrain Grand Prix was not held at the start of the season due to political unrest in the country.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3059487/
(German)


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2020)

Today its the turn of my favourite team to show off their 2020 car. Here is the MCL35


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Today its the turn of my favourite team to show off their 2020 car. Here is the MCL35
> 
> View attachment 196215 View attachment 196216
> View attachment 196217
> View attachment 196218 View attachment 196219



Thank you.

Mclaren has always built the "most beautiful" Cars in the Past.

Personally I miss the Marlboro Paint very much.....


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 13, 2020)

Those black JPS Lotus cars were cool


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Alpha Tauri:*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Racing Point:
*
    

*Williams:
*


----------



## Pleng (Feb 18, 2020)

Williams Livery reminds me somewhat of their  one from 1997


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Williams Livery reminds me somewhat of their  one from 1997



or better that from 1999.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

The wait for Formula 1 is over. In mid-February 2020, the usual winter test drives in Barcelona will be just around the corner. Sebastian Vettel, Lewis Hamilton and Co. will show their new cars for the first time at the Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya.

The first week of testing runs from_* February 19 to 21, from Wednesday to Friday from 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m*_. There is a lunch break every day between 1:00 p.m. and 2:00 p.m. The following week will be followed by three more days from February 26th to 28th, the schedule remains the same.

The total test time has therefore changed compared to the previous year. While a total of eight days were scheduled in 2019, 2020 was reduced to six days. The main reason for this was the longer season, as 22 races were to be held for the first time. Now the China GP is unsure, but that no longer affects the test plan.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> or better that from 1999.



Argh! Of course I meant 1999. It looks nothing like the 97 livery!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Argh! Of course I meant 1999. It looks nothing like the 97 livery!


When I see that, we have already "worn out" a lot of things - grooved Tires ...


----------



## Pleng (Feb 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> When I see that, we have already "worn out" a lot of things - grooved Tires ...



I think I'm the only person in the history of mankind who liked the grooved tyres...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pleng said:


> I think I'm the only person in the history of mankind who liked the grooved tyres...


Let me guess,you also like the HALO.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

Alfa Romeo Presentation today.Like Kimi´s Comments - short and to the Point.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

A "bad" Sign again for 2020 ?

Vettel is sick and leaves the Track for today.....


----------



## Pleng (Feb 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Let me guess,you also like the HALO.



Not even funny!...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

*Result Day 1:*



 

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/ergebnisse/2020/session/barcelona-i-testfahrt-32230.html
(German)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

*Result Day 2:*

*

 *

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/ergebnisse/2020/session/barcelona-i-testfahrt-32231.html

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_*Technic Day:*_


----------



## Pleng (Feb 20, 2020)

So Mercedes are running an innovative "dual-axis" steering system  which is causing some controversy .

Essentially,from what I understand ,the drivers can push or pull on the wheel to manipulate the height of the tyres which helps with wear when cornering.

How much of a help this gives is unclear. Protests could be made if Mercedes actually run the device in Australia.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

Pleng said:


> So Mercedes are running an innovative "dual-axis" steering system  which is causing some controversy .
> 
> Essentially,from what I understand ,the drivers can push or pull on the wheel to manipulate the height of the tyres which helps with wear when cornering.
> 
> How much of a help this gives is unclear. Protests could be made if Mercedes actually run the device in Australia.




https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/fia-mercedes-das-system-is-legal/4689414/

"No adjustment may be made to any suspension system while the car is in motion," states Article 10.2.3 of F1's Technical Regulations
So if, in the FIA's view, the changes made to the toe angle were altering the suspension of the car, then that would be outlawed.
However, the FIA's view is that the Mercedes system is deemed not to be altering the suspension. Instead, in its view, DAS is simply another way of 'steering' the front wheels.
In terms of what is allowed in terms of steering, the rules are not that restrictive.
Article 10.4.1 of the technical regulations states: "Any steering system which permits the re-alignment of more than two wheels is not permitted."
With the Mercedes system only adjusting the toe of the front wheels, then that is fully in compliance.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

*Day 3 in Barcelona.*

    

How many "bad Signs" need Seb for this Year again .....?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2020)

What is everyone's thoughts on Mercedes new DAS system. Legal or Illegal??  I say legal. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/formula1/51576106


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on Mercedes new DAS system. Legal or Illegal??  I say legal.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/formula1/51576106



The FIA already said it is legal (one post above).

Let´s see what happens if Mercedes wins the first 3 Races with Places One/Two....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The FIA already said it is legal (one post above).
> 
> Let´s see what happens if Mercedes wins the first 3 Races with Places One/Two....


Yep i never noticed the post above lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2020)

Lots of rumours going around that Imola will be replacing the Chinese Grand Prix, this year. Obviously, the likes of Ferrari will be thrilled with the home advantage. If Imola did return, every F1 driver apart from Kimi Raikkonen will be racing there for the very first time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Lots of rumours going around that Imola will be replacing the Chinese Grand Prix, this year. Obviously, the likes of Ferrari will be thrilled with the home advantage. If Imola did return, every F1 driver apart from Kimi Raikkonen will be racing there for the very first time.



On an "real" Motorsport Track.

Yes,that could be really very interesting if this happens.

2/3 of the Drivers are "PlayStation" Drivers.
Then the Surface of the Track is also a Factor - Pirelli maybe struggles too.....

Yes,that could be an interesting Race,if it happens........


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2020)

It would be better if they went to Laguna Seca. It would be hilarious seeing F1 cars trying to get round the cork screw in one piece


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It would be better if they went to Laguna Seca. It would be hilarious seeing F1 cars trying to get round the cork screw in one piece



One of my Favorite when I watched Indy Car (loooooong ago.....).

I am also missing:

- Old Hockenheim Layout
- Le Castellet the full Straight without that damn Chicane
- of Course the old Austrian Ring
- Long Beach,Phoenix and Detroit Street Circuits (Las Vegas was a little "odd"....Parking Lot....)

I really hope they made a good job on Zandvoort.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Lots of rumours going around that Imola will be replacing the Chinese Grand Prix, this year.



I wouldn't say there's a lot of rumours going around. Imola have officially lodged a request with Formula 1 to replace the Chinese Grand Prix but it's extremely unlikely that all the teams will agree to it, unfortunately.

Meanwhile from what I can make out from this article, Mercedes actually got their inspiration for this year's DAS from a regulation _already _ penned in for 2021 (but is not in this year's regulations) prohibiting such a system. Therefore this will be the first and last year that we see it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

[QUOTE="Pleng, post: 8953985, member: 283987" Therefore this will be the first and last year that we see it.[/QUOTE]

Like some genius Invention called "Fan Car" back in 1978....
In german we called it "Staubsauger Brabham" - Vacuum cleaner Brabham because of the Ground Effect.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Like some genius Invention called "Fan Car" back in 1978....
> In german we called it "Staubsauger Brabham" - Vacuum cleaner Brabham because of the Ground Effect.



Fan car only lasted a single race, as far as I recall.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Fan car only lasted a single race, as far as I recall.


Yes,The other Teams' Protest was too "severely".

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

After the FirstTest Cycle one Thing "seems" rather clear.....Ferrari has not the fastest Car.....
But their Focus on Testing was maybe more on the "Setup" Side.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)

Dual Axis Steering - DAS "explained":


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello.

Second Test Run starts today until Friday.

Ferrari "maybe" drops their Cards and reveals the true Power ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)

_*Test Day 1 - Results:*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)

_*News from Zandvoort:
*_
    
    

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...uit-park-zandvoort,1,1,0,75,20768,935125.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Test Day 2:*

*

 *


* 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)

_*The Last Day for Testing:*_



 


*The FIA took apart and analyzed the Ferrari engine from last season.*
* A statement indirectly confirms that there were irregularities.*

Shortly before the end of the winter test drives for the Formula 1 season, a short but all the more shocking email from the FIA fluttered into the mailbox. "FIA completes analysis of Ferrari Power Unit," says the subject.
Formula 1 test drives, Ferrari: bad pace just bluff?

The content has it all. "After thorough technical investigations, the FIA has finished its analysis of how the Ferrari Power Unit works and has agreed on a comparison with the team," the statement said. And further: "The details of this agreement remain between the parties."

It is common for the FIA to confiscate engines after the season and check their legality. The drive units are too complex to be fully examined on the race weekend. That is why they are sealed and scrutinized after the season.

Again and again there were votes in 2019 that Ferrari would cheat on the engine. For this reason, the rules were tightened towards the end of the season, after which Ferrari suffered losses in performance - which, however, were attributed to other causes by Ferrari itself.

There was another incident in Abu Dhabi when Ferrari made a - possibly willful - mistake in the specified amount of gasoline. The case was settled with a fine of 50,000 euros because Ferrari had already been warned before the race and afterwards nothing was to blame in the race itself.

The surprising FIA statement is now wind of criticism. Between the lines it can be clearly read that there were irregularities in the Ferrari engine. The fact that there are apparently no sporting consequences raises questions.

Apart from the agreements between FIA and Ferrari, there are also consequences for everyone: "The FIA and Ferrari have agreed on a number of technical obligations that will improve the monitoring of all power units in Formula 1 for the upcoming championships."

Ferrari is also said to help the FIA with other regulatory processes in Formula 1 and also with its development work on CO2 emissions and sustainable fuels.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...ettel-charles-leclerc-mercedes-honda-renault/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)

The Tests are over,the Season 2020 is Season 2020 is about to Start.


How about a couple of Prophecies again ?
(this Year I'm leaning very far out the Window...)

- Ferrari (Vettel) will not win any Championship Title again.
- Teamduel Vettel - LeClerc will escalate again - but this Time really bad.....

- Mercedes wins both Championships again

- Red Bull (Verstappen) wins a couple of Races but more then 3rd Place in the Driver´s Championship is not possible.

- McLaren will be the "closest" Chaser and get some Podium Places.

- Vettel will retire after 2020




Your "Prophecies" please ?


----------



## Pleng (Mar 2, 2020)

I would like it if McLaren were best of the rest and pushing the top 3 but I'm worried the pink team are going to get in and spoil things.

Vettel... I think if he can retain his Ferrari seat, he'll continue to drive for them. He may need to take a pay cut. However I have a feeling that next year's cars would suit him his style a lot better than the current vehicles.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)

Pleng said:


> I would like it if McLaren were best of the rest and pushing the top 3 but I'm worried the pink team are going to get in and spoil things..



Maybe I forget to mention.

On the Test Days there were 5-6 bigger Engine "issues" on the Mercedes powered Teams.
Mercedes itself surely will have no Problem to get rid of it,they have the Resources.

But I think the "Customer" Teams will not have the Possibilities to achieve the same...
(Pink Team "maybe" with the Money from Stroll...)

Same for the Ferrari powered Team...
Very hard to believe they had "developing" issues last Years second Half....
..according to the,in the meantime confirmed, "irregularities" to the Ferrari Engine 2019.

And the Pink Team seems to be a very good Copy of  the Mercedes,by the Way.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

Max in an old Red Bull (RB8 from 2012 - modified) on the new Track of Zandvoort:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

Corona draws wide Circles....


_*Confirmed the Grand Prix of Bahrain (20.-22. March 2020) without Spectators:*_

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/formula...ke-place-without-fans-coronavirus-organisers/

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/bahrain-grand-prix-no-spectators/4728805/


----------



## Pleng (Mar 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Confirmed the Grand Prix of Bahrain (20.-22. March 2020) without Spectators:



Pretty much as usual, then


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Pretty much as usual, then



I count 231 last Year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Formula 1 is upon to begin (if Corona let it happen).

Some Impressions from past Races:
(without HALO,yes this Thing still bothers me)


----------



## Pleng (Mar 12, 2020)

McLaren have just pulled out from the Australian Grand Prix after a member of the team tested positive for the Corona virus.

What was supposed to be the longest season in history could end up being the shortest. Shit is getting real


----------



## Pleng (Mar 12, 2020)

...and it's cancelled


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pleng said:


> ...and it's cancelled



It is not offcial now and if it is maybe postponed:

https://www.news.com.au/sport/motor...t/news-story/059afed5a9efeb6ab30664315398b70f

But yes,it seems the better and logical Way..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2020)

Pleng said:


> ...and it's cancelled



Now it is offical.....

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...0-australian-grand.KKpXZDcd77WbO6T0MGoO7.html

*This weekend’s season-opening Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne has been cancelled. The news follows McLaren’s withdrawal from the race on Thursday, after one of their team members tested positive for the coronavirus.*

A statement issued jointly by F1, governing body the FIA and the Australian Grand Prix Corporation read: "Following the confirmation that a member of the McLaren Racing Team has tested positive for COVID-19 and the team’s decision to withdraw from the Australian Grand Prix, Formula 1 and the FIA convened a meeting of the other nine team principals on Thursday evening. Those discussions concluded with a majority view of the teams that the race should not go ahead.

"Formula 1 and the FIA, with the full support of the Australian Grand Prix Corporation (AGPC) have therefore taken the decision that all Formula 1 activity for the Australian Grand Prix are cancelled.

"We appreciate this is very disappointing news for the thousands of fans due to attend the race and all ticket holders will receive a full refund and a further announcement will be communicated in due course.

"All parties took into consideration the huge efforts of the AGPC, Motorsport Australia, staff and volunteers to stage the opening round of the 2020 FIA Formula One World Championship in Melbourne, however concluded that the safety of all members of the Formula 1 family and the wider community, as well as the fairness of the competition take priority."


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2020)

Bahrain and Vietnam also cancelled/postponed:

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...ds-prix-postponed.6M04wEKPBevqVc6Mg2kfgH.html

*The Bahrain and Vietnam Grands Prix have been postponed due to the continued global spread of coronavirus. The races had been set for March 20-22 at the Bahrain International Circuit in Sakhir, and April 3-5 at the recently completed Hanoi Circuit.*

The news follows the cancellation of this weekend’s season-opening Australian Grand Prix, and the previous postponement of the Chinese Grand Prix, which was due to be held April 17-19.

*READ MORE: How Formula 1 approached the Australian GP cancellation*

Formula 1 and the FIA say they will continue to work closely with the race promoters in Bahrain and Vietnam to monitor the situation and study the viability of potential alternative dates for both races.

They also state that they expect the 2020 championship is expected to begin in Europe at the end of May – but this will be regularly reviewed.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 14, 2020)

Stay safe from dangerous coronavirus......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2020)

AsPika2219 said:


> Stay safe from dangerous coronavirus......



The next Precaution in Formula 1 after HALO.

Drive safer with your Mouth Mask.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

*As it seems,we have no Date when the Formula 1 Season 2020 really starts.*

*So stay well and best Wishes,fellow F1 Fans.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2020)

Now we have zero races in May. The Dutch and Spanish GPs have been moved to the end of the year. And Monaco will not be taking place at all this year.

Also the 2021 rule changes have been moved to 2022.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)

I am leaning out very far now:
The Virus story seems so "controlled" that many Things will definitely fail this year.

And this will include Formula 1.
In my Opinion there will be no Races at all in Europe and if so,then only in the Autumn somewhere in the "No Man's Land" (Abu Dhabi would offer itself there ...)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)

_*"Virtual" Grand Prix of BAHRAIN on 22nd March 20h GMT*_

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...e-postponed-races.1znLAbPzBbCQPj1IDMeiOi.html

*Formula 1 has today announced the launch of a new F1 Esports Virtual Grand Prix series, featuring a number of current F1 drivers. The series has been created to enable fans to continue watching Formula 1 races virtually, despite the ongoing COVID-19 situation that has affected this season’s opening race calendar.*


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2020)

Lando took part in a race last weekend and totally fucked up and forgot about the formation lap


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice to see a lot of the F1 drivers are taking part in Virtual Grand Prix of BAHRAIN


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice to see a lot of the F1 drivers are taking part in Virtual Grand Prix of BAHRAIN
> 
> View attachment 200292



Maybe they are in their "Drive Simulators" to prepare for this Race....


----------



## Pleng (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm just waiting for Rubens Barichello to offer up his services.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2020)

Update: F1 race drivers who will not be taking part in the Virtual Grand Prix of BAHRAIN

Max Verstappen
Romain Grosjean
Kevin Magnussen
Daniil Kvyat
Pierre Gasly
Sergio Perez
Lance Stroll

Max Verstappen said

“I don’t play that game and I would have to adapt to it,”. “That would take a few days, and that doesn’t make much sense as I’m busy with other things, other games. I would have to switch too much, and that doesn’t work.”

“I would be running around the back, and I don’t enjoy that,” he added.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2020)

Updated line up for todays Virtual Race.

Williams driver Nicholas Latifi is taking part, as is former F1 star Nico Hulkenberg.

Formula 4 star Dino Beganovic will be racing for Ferrari

American Actor Robert Shwarzman will also be racing for Ferrari

Olympic cycling champion Sir Chris Hoy will be racing for Red Bull.

And golfer Ian Poulter will race for Renault.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)

Some Live Stream here in Austria:

https://tvthek.orf.at/live/Formel-1-Esports-Virtual-Grand-Prix-Series-Bahrain/14057895


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

What a......."bad broadcast"....
This "Presenter" Guys where awful.....
The Race was....a Farce....
A really great "Exhibit" for todays technical Possibilities...

No,this was not good....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> What a......."bad broadcast"....
> This "Presenter" Guys where awful.....
> The Race was....a Farce....
> A really great "Exhibit" for todays technical Possibilities...
> ...



The tv presenters for Sky Sports here in Scotland actually did a not bad job of things as for the race I really enjoyed it because it was so bad 

And Lando should be banned for cheating he stuck it on AI for most of the race and only did a few laps at the end


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The tv presenters for Sky Sports here in Scotland actually did a not bad job of things as for the race I really enjoyed it because it was so bad
> 
> And Lando should be banned for cheating he stuck it on AI for most of the race and only did a few laps at the end



IF they made it again,then PLEASE use only Drivers who where familiar with the Game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

THAT was the Funniest moment,I did not remember which Driver,in the Pre-Reporting:

_*"Ahhh,my Wheel is not connected !!!"

*_


----------



## Pleng (Mar 24, 2020)

Christain Horner has defended the handling of the Australian Grand Prix

This is something I've been thinking about recently. It's easy to criticize but considering how fast the target was moving, do you think it could have been handled better?

The only thing that I realistically think could have been done would have been to postpone/cancel FP1 as soon as McLaren pulled out; tell people not to come to the track for FP1 and to listen for further announcements in the morning. That would have probably stopped them getting the lashing they did.

But of course, hindsight is a wonderful thing...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2020)

Daniel Ricciardo is a fucking genius 


Daniel Ricciardo plans to qualify last for opening race

Daniel Ricciardo said that he plans to start the 2020 season-opener from the back of the grid.
Whenever the opening race of 2020 is, Daniel Ricciardo said that he plans to qualify last because it will be “mayhem” at turn 1.

Already the opening eight rounds of the original 2020 season have been put on hold due to the coronavirus pandemic, and currently the Canadian Grand Prix on June 13 is set to be the season opener.

But even if the season was to start by then, drivers would have missed three months of scheduled action, so Ricciardo has a plan to stay safe while his rivals blow out the cobwebs.

“It’s gonna get real,” he said during a Q and A on Renault’s Instagram.

“I’m thinking of qualifying last, because I think Turn 1 is just going to be mayhem.

“I’ll just watch it all unfold, and then I’ll lead the first lap.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Daniel Ricciardo is a fucking genius
> 
> 
> Daniel Ricciardo plans to qualify last for opening race
> ...



I am curious,which weird Ideas comes next.

- maybe they make an Start behind the Safety Car.......
- maybe they make an safety Start,like after the Formation Lap a "smooth and calm" First Round,with Gaps from 3 Seconds between each Car
- maybe a One by One from the Pit Lane Start.

And why ?
Because they maybe have

*forgotten how to Race ???*

*People !!!*
*They earn Millions driving for almost 2 Hours in a Circle.*

**


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2020)

*FIA makes extensive F1 rules changes for 2020 and 2021 in response to “crisis”*

*The FIA has agreed a series of rules changes for 2020 and 2021 in response to the “crisis” 
instigated by the delayed start to the season.

The World Motor Sport Council approved the changes via an electronic vote, details of which were announced on Tuesday.



The changes include revisions to testing, and the scrapping of in-season tests to develop new 18-inch wheels, which will now be introduced in 2022 instead of next year.

A single day of testing specifically for running young drivers will now be arranged following the final round of the championship. Teams have been permitted to run two cars during this test – ordinarily they are limited to a single car.

Power unit manufacturers will for the first time be subject to the mandatory factory shutdown. This must take place over “21 consecutive days during months of March and/or April”.

The power unit rules have been amended, changing the maximum number of units each driver may use during the season depending on how many races go ahead:




 

Following the decision to begin the mandatory factory shutdown earlier in the year, the FIA has agreed “in the event that public health concerns or government restrictions continue beyond the shutdown period initially envisaged, the competitors and the FIA shall consult in good faith to determine whether the shutdown period should be extended and the length of any such extension, in order to ensure equal treatment as between all competitors.”

The requirement for teams to give unanimous approval to any further rules changes for this season has been waived. The approval of just 60% of teams – six out of the 10 competitors – will now be required.

Following the decision to postpone new technical regulations from 2021 to 2022, the FIA has banned F1 teams from developing their 2021 chassis this year. “In order to prevent testing which aims to develop for the 2022 season, from 28/03/2020 until 31/12/2020, [Restricted Wind Tunnel Testing] may only be carried out using a scale model that substantially complies with the 2020 or 2021 F1 Technical Regulations,” states the revised regulations.

“No wind tunnel testing may be carried out using car geometry partially or wholly compliant with and/or substantially derived from the 2022 F1 Technical Regulations,” it adds. The same applies to Computation Fluid Dynamics simulations of the 2022 regulations.

Teams have also been told they may not use Dual Axis Steering systems in 2021.

FIA president Jean Todt has also been given the power to “take any decisions in connection with the organisation of international competitions for the 2020 season, which may be required as a matter of urgency”
*


----------



## Pleng (Apr 5, 2020)

Pleng said:


> I'm just waiting for Rubens Barichello to offer up his services.



I must  be psychic .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2020)

Today´s Grand Prix of Hanoi.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 6, 2020)

There are actual two "old" complete Races on Youtube from the official Formula 1 Channel.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm saving Monaco 96 for my next hangover. It's been years since I watched that race


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

_*"Ghost" Races as a possible Alternative*_

Formula 1 apparently is thinking about saving the season with some ghost races without spectators. 
World championship races behind closed doors would now be "seriously examined" by the top of the racing series, the BBC reported after a conference call with team leaders, rights holders and world association leader Jean Todt.

https://world-today-news.com/formula-1-ghost-races-as-a-possible-alternative/


----------



## Pleng (Apr 8, 2020)

I was thinking. Obviously this is a weird situation. But just imagine if the Aus GP had been scheduled for a week earlier. It would have gone ahead for sure. And we'd now be in the position of being 1 race into the championship and no idea if or when it would resume.

That would be even stranger, me thinks.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Today we lost one of the greatest motor racing drivers of all time.

RIP Sir Stirling Moss.





https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...-dies-aged-90-wife-pays-touching-tribute.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

_*Former FIA President Max Mosley suggests to cancel to actual Season.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3061739/*_

Former world association leader Max Mosley advised his successor Jean Todt to cancel the Formula 1 season. “Then the teams and the race organizers would have security to plan and take action. They are currently in limbo and many are losing money, ”said the former FIA president.
Max Mosley

The 80-year-old Mosley referred to the completely unclear situation caused by the coronavirus pandemic. "If you wait and see, you risk worsening the situation without having the certainty that you will win something," said the Briton.

Mosley had led the FIA from 1993 to 2009 before Todt succeeded him. The Frenchman had recently negotiated with the Formula 1 leaders about the options for a new start of the season and stressed that he even hoped for races with spectators later this year. The premier class is currently paused, the first nine of the 22 planned World Cup races have already been canceled or postponed.

"There is no guarantee that the races will start again in July and it is actually becoming increasingly less likely," said Mosley. It was therefore better for the FIA and the rights holders to "act now and take the opportunity to reorganize and restructure Formula 1 in order to put it on a much more solid financial basis for the future".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello,my fellow Formula 1 Friends.

As you maybe noticed,still no Races.
And also some of the Formula 1 "Responsibles" leak through,that they actual not believe in a FULL Season.
Added a Poll for you and your Opinion if you like
Closing on Mai 17th 2020.

Thank you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2020)

I think this years season should be cancelled. Then they should start the season early next year and mabye race twice at some of the most popular tracks. An extended season next year would be so much better than 6 to 10 races this year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I think this years season should be cancelled. Then they should start the season early next year and mabye race twice at some of the most popular tracks. An extended season next year would be so much better than 6 to 10 races this year.



I agree with that.But that has one great Argument against - Money.
2-3 Teams will get in "financial Troubles" if they cancel the Season completely...

They actual think about 3 Races in Austria and Silverstone for Example....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

*1982 San Marino Grand Prix on April 25th*

A Team Boycott decimated the Grid to just 14 Cars. 
After various Disqualifications as a result of the Brazilian GP,some of the British Teams assumed that FISA,led by Jean-Marie Balestre, preferred Renault and Alain Prost.
 The majority of the FOCA-loyal Teams participated in the Imola boycott,including Brabham,McLaren,Williams and Lotus.

*The Race:*

After Villeneuve and Pironi were in the leading the whole Race with a comfortable Lead,the Ferrari Team issued a stable Order to avoid endangering Scuderia's one-two.
 Pironi nevertheless attacked Villeneuve and won the Race after an overtaking maneuver in the last Lap.



 

_*Consequences:*_

Pironi claimed that the Team's request to slow down was not seen as the direction of the stable.
 Villeneuve,on the other hand,saw the Action of his teammate as an intentional and therefore unforgivable breach of trust.
 After the race, _*the Canadian announced that he would never speak to Pironi again in his life.*_

_*Two Weeks later:*_

_**_


_*

 *_

_*Side Note:*_

_*Didier Pironi crashed in the Hockenheim Training on August 8th 1982:*_

_*

*_

He survied with severe Leg injuries.

He died on 1987 by an Power Boat Race.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 27, 2020)

They're talking about a double header Austrian Grand Prix to start the season now. Weekend of July 5th for the first race, and another race the following weekend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes,it is getting concrete.
Also some "Idea" to make the second Race drive "in the other Direction"....


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2020)

When Press Conferences AND Drivers where really funny...



Please feel free to post some of the good Times.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> How about a couple of Prophecies again ?
> (this Year I'm leaning very far out the Window...)
> 
> - Ferrari (Vettel) will not win any Championship Title again.
> ...



Am I good ? 

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...ari-ende-2020-offiziell-karriereende-wechsel/
(German Page)

Sebastian Vettel will not renew his contract with Ferrari, as Ferrari announced on Tuesday morning. The Heppenheimer declined contract offers from Scuderia, his current contract runs until the end of the 2020 season. It is still unclear how the career of the four-time Formula 1 world champion will continue.

Apparently Vettel's offers from Ferrari weren't good enough. Team boss Mattia Binotto emphasized several times that Vettel would be the first option, but the German would have had to accept considerable losses in salary. There should also have been differences in terms of the term.

Vettel's current salary of a reported 30 million euros should be adjusted approximately to that of teammate Charles Leclerc, who earns around 10 million euros. In addition to a performance adjustment, the salary must also pay tribute to the corona crisis.

For Vettel, however, supposedly no reason for the separation: "Financial matters have not played a role in this joint decision. I don't think so when it comes to certain decisions and I never will."

However, the term probably already did: Vettel had recently emphasized in a video call with journalists that his previous contracts had a term of three years. At the age of 32, he was no longer the youngest, but he was still not old-fashioned.


Sebastian Vettel's statement in the wording

Sebastian Vettel: "My relationship with Scuderia Ferrari ends in 2020. In order to achieve the best possible result in this sport, it is important for all parties to work in perfect harmony. The team and I have realized that there is no common desire There is more to stay together beyond this season. Financial matters have not played a role in this joint decision. I don't think so when it comes to certain decisions and I never will. "

"What has happened in the past few months has caused many of us to reflect on what our real priorities in life are. You have to use your imagination and adapt to a changed situation with a new approach. I will take the time I need to see what is really important for my future. "

"Ferrari occupies a special place in Formula 1 and I hope that it achieves all the success it deserves. I want to thank the entire Ferrari family and all the Tifosi around the world for the support they have have thanked me over the years. My immediate goal is to end my long stint with Ferrari in the hope of experiencing even more wonderful moments. "


Text of Mattia Binotto's statement

Mattia Binotto: "This decision was made jointly by us and Sebastian. It is the decision that both sides consider to be the right one. Knowing what Sebastian is worth as a driver and person, it was not an easy decision. There was no special one Reason that led to this decision, apart from the common and amicable belief that it was time to go our separate ways to achieve our goals. "

"Sebastian is already part of Ferrari history. His 14 Grand Prix victories make him the third most successful driver for the team. At the same time, he scored the most points for us. In our five years together, he was in the top three of the three times Drivers' World Championship landed and made a significant contribution to ensuring that the team was consistently in the top 3 of the designers. "

"On behalf of everyone at Ferrari, I want to thank Sebastian for the great professionalism and human qualities that he has shown over the five years we have had so many great moments. We have not yet managed to win a World Championship together - which would be his fifth - but we believe we can still get a lot out of this unusual 2020 season. "


----------



## Pleng (May 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Am I good ?



Technically neither of your prophecies have come true yet....

If this season gets underway Ferrari may win... And Vettel hasn't announced retirement either


----------



## AmandaRose (May 13, 2020)

Ferrari to sign Carlos Sainz as Daniel Ricciardo set for McLaren

Carlos Sainz is poised to replace Sebastian Vettel at Ferrari with Daniel Ricciardo set to take the Spaniard's seat at McLaren.

Talks to seal the two moves are ongoing and no final agreements have been reached, but they are expected to be concluded and announced this week.

McLaren have been chasing Ricciardo for some time and his signing is a coup.

But they must release Sainz from his contractual obligations before signing the Australian.

Sainz had been in negotiations to stay with McLaren beyond 2020 but the appeal of joining a top team has convinced him to move


----------



## Pleng (May 14, 2020)

I've been thinking about the pitting under safety car situation recently. I don't know why but it's been on my mind. And considering the absolutely massive audience of F1 fans concentrated in this thread (Hi @alexander1970 , hi @AmandaRose !) this must be the best place to make such suggestions 

The way I see it is that the current regulations sees cars piling into the pits in order to gain an advantage and it's commonly seen as unfair, or something of a "lottery", as drivers often get an advantage depending where they are on track.

The argument some people have made is that the pit lane should be closed under safety car conditions but then that means cars that really need work doing, or who's tyres really are on their last legs, are unfairly penalized.

For me it seems that the logical solution is to allow cars to pit under the safety car but insist that there's a mandatory stationary post-work time equal to that of the advantage gained by pitting under the safety car, which would vary from track to track depending on the time advantage.

As far as I see that would prevent anybody getting an unfair advantage under the safety car, without preventing anybody from stopping if they actually need to.

Might make races a little more boring, though....


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Niki Lauda deceased.
> 22 February 1949 – 20 May 2019
> 
> View attachment 167615
> ...



...it is really strange how fast this Year was gone....


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

This is what the new Europe Calendar for 2020 should look like.
Formula 1 has now put together a concrete Plan for eight European races to start the 2020 season.
How fixed is this calendar ?

1. 5. July Austria *confirmed (without Spectators)*
2. 12. July Austria *confirmed (without Spectators)*
3. 19. July Hungary
4. 2. August Great Britain (?)
5. 9. August Great Britain (?)
6. 16. August Spain
7. 30. August Belgium
8. 6. September Italy

Austrian Grand Prixs:
https://sport.orf.at/stories/3063107/

"The organizer has presented a concept for implementation that is based on the special requirements of the Formula 1 GP and the necessary protective measures against the spread of the corona virus," emphasized Health Minister Rudolf Anschober (Greens). The races are legal, as there is no audience, "not to be regarded as an event, but as a sports facility (...)", so "the teams are allowed to enter the premises to practice their profession - applicable restrictions on persons are therefore no longer applicable", the legal justification stated.

At the Red Bull Ring, they agreed to hold a second race a week after the Austrian Grand Prix on July 5. The necessary health report stipulates, among other things, that pilots and Formula 1 personnel can be tested before entering Austria. For the first time in F1 history since it was founded in 1950, two races will take place at the same location in one season and, moreover, within a week.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2020)

Looks like the season is definitely going to get underway in Austria as the government there have agreed to let the two race's happen. We will also definitely see racing from Silverstone as the UK government have also agreed to let the two races happen.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sk...h-two-races-in-july-after-government-approval

https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/149699/uk-sport-resumption-offers-silverstone-races-more-hope


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Looks like the season is definitely going to get underway in Austria as the government there have agreed to let the two race's happen. We will also definitely see racing from Silverstone as the UK government have also agreed to let the two races happen.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sk...h-two-races-in-july-after-government-approval
> 
> https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/149699/uk-sport-resumption-offers-silverstone-races-more-hope



Thank you.

FIA and F1 official Pages are very "covered" about this Topic.No Confirmations actual....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2020)

It's a shame theybare only racing once in Belgium. Spa is my favourite F1 track


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It's a shame theybare only racing once in Belgium. Spa is my favourite F1 track



Except the confirmed Austrian Grand Prix,there is all possible,I think.
They said "We go through a Full Season.." (I still do not believe in it...)

We will see after June,when more and more Countries maybe lower their Restrictions...the Grand Prix brings Money and I do not think in 2-3 Months the different Countries in Europe can longer "renounce" this Money....I do not think the FIA/Formula 1 can have this "Luxury" to claiming Money for organizing a Grand Prix this Year (as usual),they can be glad that anyone will host/organize their Grand Prix´s this Year.


It is also an "Idea" to re-activate Hockenheim for this Year.....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The official F1 2020 Game can now pre-ordered....strange Situation...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)

Fellow Formula 1 Fans,the Season 2020 is (maybe) about to get concrete.

After Austria also Great Britain confirms their Grand Prixs.
If nothing "happens" this is the Calendar for the First Europa Phase:

*Formula 1 Calendar 2020*

05.07. *Grand Prix of Austria *in Spielberg* (without Audience)*
12.07. *Grand Prix of Styria *in Spielberg* (without Audience)*
19.07. *Grand Prix of  Hungary* in Budapest (*without Audience*)

02.08. *Grand Prix of the 70th Year Anniversary* in Silverstone
09.08. *Grand Prix of  Great Britain* in Silverstone
16.08. *Grand Prix of Spain* in Barcelona
30.08. *Grand Prix of Belgium* in Spa-Francorchamps
06.09. *Grand Prix of Italy* in Monza

The Number of Employees per Racing Team is to be limited to 80.
In total,according to the Organizer,a maximum of 2,000 People should belong to the Racing Series in Austria.
If successful,Spielberg could serve as a template for the following Grand Prix.
According to a Calendar Draft,the two final Races of the Year are scheduled for December:
After Bahrain (6 December), Formula One could traditionally end one of its most memorable seasons in Abu Dhabi a Week later.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)

"New" Grand Prixs definitely *canceled*:

28.06. GP of France
20.09. GP of Singapore
11.10. GP of Japan

In Singapore,as Streetcircuits,which is rather unthinkable in Coronavirus times.
At the Grand Prix in Suzuka,the Travel Restrictions are the main Reason for the cancellation.

Also:

There will be no podium ceremonies in the Formula 1 season starting on July 5 in Spielberg due to the coronavirus safety precautions. The driver parades before the races are also canceled, as Ross Brawn, the sports director of the racing series, announced on Friday.

Brawn said there might be an idea of the drivers standing in front of their cars on the grid. Instead of the driver parade, there should be individual interviews of the pilots in front of the boxes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

A few Weeks ago I thinked,it is ok to start on July 5th...

Today I am 100% sure it is not a good Idea.....
Our People in Austria (and I think not only our People..) are too stupid to follow simple Recommendations...
https://orf.at/stories/3171628/

A renewed increase in coronavirus infections in Austria has recently raised concerns. According to data from the Ministry of Health, around 470 people were sick before the weekend - on Monday there were 600. The virologist Monika Redlberger-Fritz from MedUni Vienna also made an appeal in ZIB2: She warned of the risk of a coronavirus infection too careless to deal with. The population is currently “too carefree” from a virological point of view, which gives the virus the chance to spread.

To bring "new" People from outside into our Country is not a good idea.....see the Tennis Case...
It would not be a surprise if the Grand Prix should be canceled at short notice .....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

It will need to be cancelled in the next 24 hours as the teams and drivers will be arriving in Austria tomorrow. It would be pointless to cancel it after they arrive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It will need to be cancelled in the next 24 hours as the teams and drivers will be arriving in Austria tomorrow. It would be pointless to cancel it after they arrive.


Australia 2020 ? 

Why not also make an Austria 2020 ? Sounds similar.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 1, 2020)

Groundhog Day in Formula 1?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Australia 2020 ?



Source:motorsport-magazin.com


        

#####################################################################

Pros 2020:

- maybe "only" 8 Races - so FULL POWER no Tactics.
- no Time for "dilly dally" only Racing
- possibly the best and most exciting Formula 1 Season of all times.

Cons 2020:

- very "strange Basic Conditions"
- except Ferrari,Mercedes and Red Bull all other Teams "fight for their further Existence"
- ????


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Source:motorsport-magazin.com


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

That is really strange and weird.....


Source:motorsport-magazin.com


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

Now Vettel can imagine how Kimi fared when he was deported to Alfa Romeo in 2018 ..

Vettel had never the Option for Ferrari for 2021:

*Ferrari officially said this to separate Sebastian Vettel*

_At the time, Vettel said in Ferrari's press release:

"My relationship with Scuderia Ferrari ends in 2020. In order to achieve the best possible result in this sport, it is important for all parties to function in perfect harmony. The team and I realized that there is no longer a common desire, to stay together beyond this season. Financial matters have not played a role in this joint decision. So I don't think when it comes to certain decisions and I never will. "

"What has happened in the past few months has caused many of us to reflect on what our real priorities are in life. You have to use your imagination and adapt to a changed situation with a new approach. I will take the time I need to see what is really important for my future. "

"Ferrari occupies a special place in Formula 1 and I hope that it will achieve all the success it deserves. I want to support the entire Ferrari family and all the Tifosi around the world for the support they have have thanked me over the years. My immediate goal is to end my long stint with Ferrari in the hope of experiencing even more wonderful moments. "

Ferrari team boss Mattia Binotto was quoted in the press release as follows:

"This decision was made jointly by us and Sebastian. It is the decision that both sides consider to be the right one. Knowing what Sebastian is worth as a driver and person, it was not an easy decision. There was no special reason for that has led to this decision, apart from the common and amicable belief that it was time to go our separate ways to achieve our goals. "

"Sebastian is already part of Ferrari history. His 14 Grand Prix victories make him the third most successful driver for the team. At the same time, he scored the most points for us. In our five years together, he was in the top three of the three times Drivers' World Championship landed and made a significant contribution to the fact that the team was consistently in the top 3 of the designers. "

"On behalf of everyone at Ferrari, I want to thank Sebastian for the great professionalism and human qualities that he has shown over the five years we have had so many great moments. We have not yet managed to win a World Championship together - which would be his fifth - but we believe we can still get a lot out of this unusual 2020 season. "


*Vettel today,Thursday in Spielberg:

"I was surprised when I got the call from Mattia [Binotto, Ferrari team principal] and he said that they were not interested in continuing with me," said Vettel at the press conference.*

Vettel also contradicted the version that Ferrari's offer was not good enough: "There was never any discussion. There was never an offer on the table, so there was no sticking point." The May 12 press release said the separation would be mutually agreed.
_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

They seem all very "happy" with their Mouthmasks.....and they ALL touch it on the Front !! Yeah,that is really a great and correct Protective Measure....

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3064253/
(the Video)

The german Article says the same as the Post above from Vettel and Ferrari.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Österreich in Spielberg*

First Friday Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,816
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:05,172
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:05,418
4. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:05,431
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:05,512
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:05,621
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:05,701
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:05,860
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:05,907
10. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:05,924
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:06,074
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:06,077
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:06,270
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:06,360
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:06,365
16. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:06,404
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:06,495
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:06,906
19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:06,943
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:46,361


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

Wahoo we are back racing. A good performance from my two boys at McLaren


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Wahoo we are back racing. A good performance from my two boys at McLaren



Live Stream from the Second Free Practice on ORF if you like (needs a VPN with Location Austria):

https://tvthek.orf.at/live/Formel-1-Grosser-Preis-von-Oesterreich-Training/14073283


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Live Stream from the Second Free Practice on ORF if you like (needs a VPN with Location Austria):
> 
> https://tvthek.orf.at/live/Formel-1-Grosser-Preis-von-Oesterreich-Training/14073283


Thank you I kinda just stole the password for my dads Sky TV account a few years ago so that I could watch F1 on the Sky Go player lol. He still hasn't noticed


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ferrari seems still "behind"...
Maybe they "search" for their 'Engine Trick from last Year.....

*Grand Prix of Österreich in Spielberg*

Second Friday Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,304
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:04,501
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:04,945
4. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:04,961
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:04,972
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:05,087
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:05,135
8. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:05,215
9. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:05,298
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:05,352
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:05,415
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:05,443
13. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:05,453
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:05,608
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:05,678
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:05,908
17. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:06,016
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1:06,125
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:06,278
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:07,124


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

Top 3 all with the same Mercedes engine. Lools like Mercedes one way or another are going to dominate the season again as always


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Top 3 all with the same Mercedes engine. Lools like Mercedes one way or another are going to dominate the season again as always


Really ? Naahh......


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Really ? Naahh......


And yet the Williams cars with the Mercedes engines are still utter rubbish lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

I do not think,this was a "good" Decision to "tell theTruth" at the Start of the Season....

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...-abschied-kuendigung-mattia-binotto-teamchef/
_*
Binotto took a long swing. First of all, the Italian recalled the winter and the beginning of the year: “Of course, in winter we always said - to him privately, but also publicly - that he was our first choice. I can confirm that."

At this point, Ferrari had already been contacted by other drivers. “It is normal for many drivers to ask in winter if there is a way to drive for Ferrari. We were of course contacted, ”reports Binotto. But at this point, Ferrari had all requests quizzed. "That didn't change our position, Seb was our first choice," Binotto says.

Then a lot changed, however. "What happened then? The virus happened and the whole situation with the pandemic that changed the whole world, not just motorsport and Formula 1, ”says Binotto. “The budget ceiling has changed significantly and has become stricter. The rules have been moved from 2021 to 2022. The cars for 2020 and 2021 were practically frozen. "
Binotto: Vettel could not prove because of shutdown motivation for Ferrari

A development that ultimately led to an unfortunate end for Sebastian Vettel. “The whole situation has changed, and the season hadn't even started. To be back on track would also have been an opportunity for Seb to show how motivated he was to drive for Ferrari. It was unfortunate for him, ”says Binotto. Also means: Ferrari obviously had certain doubts as to whether Vettel still fully identified with the joint project.


*_
Again,a very "questionable" and maybe "stupid" Ferrari Decision ....
.....the only Thing is now - is this a _*Motivation*_ or _*De-Motivation*_ for Seb......?


----------



## Pleng (Jul 4, 2020)

I really wish people wouldn't try and make explanations that doesn't make any sense... It really just makes them look very silly.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

3rd Free Session actual stopped - Latifi (Williams) crashed...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3rd Free Practice Session:

1.Lewis Hamilton Mercedes-AMG Mercedes 1:04.130 21
2.Valtteri Bottas Mercedes-AMG Mercedes 1:04.277 + 0.147 22
3.Max Verstappen Red Bull Honda 1:04.413 + 0.283 20
4.Sergio Pérez Racing Point Mercedes 1:04.605 + 0.475 19
5.Charles Leclerc Ferrari Ferrari 1:04.703 + 0.573 19
6.Alexander Albon Red Bull Honda 1:04.725 + 0.595 22
7.Sebastian Vettel Ferrari Ferrari 1:04.851 + 0.721 20
8.Lance Stroll Racing Point Mercedes 1:04.918 + 0.788 18
9.Pierre Gasly AlphaTauri Honda 1:04.949 + 0.819 19
10.Lando Norris McLaren Renault 1:04.950 + 0.820 22
11.Esteban Ocon Renault Renault 1:05.037 + 0.907 11
12.Daniel Ricciardo Renault Renault 1:05.088 + 0.958 13
13.Carlos Sainz jr. McLaren Renault 1:05.177 + 1.047 24
14.Daniil Kvyat AlphaTauri Honda 1:05.290 + 1.160 24
15.Romain Grosjean Haas F1 Team Ferrari 1:05.363 + 1.233 18
16.George Russell Williams Mercedes 1:05.565 + 1.435 21
17.Kevin Magnussen Haas F1 Team Ferrari 1:05.648 + 1.518 18
18.Antonio Giovinazzi Alfa Romeo Ferrari 1:05.654 + 1.524 16
19.Kimi Räikkönen Alfa Romeo Ferrari 1:05.773 + 1.643 19
20.Nicholas Latifi Williams Mercedes 1:07.049 + 2.919 6


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

Qualiying at 15:00 CET.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow the Ferrari's are terrible what the heck is going on. Their engines sound terrible definitely something not right with them at all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Wow the Ferrari's are terrible what the heck is going on. Their engines sound terrible definitely something not right with them at all.


Ferrari/Alfa Romeo/Haas   - that can be no Coincidence,they are struggling with their "Engine".
So much for "We didn't cheat last year"



Seb is finished...that is clear.Ferrari has "dismantled" the German.It would be a big surprise if he continues next Year....


Mercedes is in another World....again.....

#############################################################

Qualifying:
1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:02,939
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:02,951
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:03,477
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:03,626
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:03,868
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:03,868
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:03,923
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:03,971
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:04,029
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:04,239
Out after Q2:
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:04,206
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:04,305
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:04,431
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:04,643
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:04,691
Out after Q1:
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:05,164
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:05,167
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:05,175
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:05,224
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:05,757


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Outstanding performance by Lando and Team McLaren.


----------



## pikpol (Jul 4, 2020)

Ferrari doing amazing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

After "big Protests" from Red Bull,Hamilton is punished (40 Minutes before the Start) with an Grid Penalty after his "Faux Pas" in the Qualifying (Yellow Flag ignored).

So this is the actual Starting Grid:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull
5. Lewis Hamilton * GBR Mercedes
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas
17. George Russell GBR Williams
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Yippee its race time. Go Lando Go


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Haha max just bump started his car back to life lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

Seb is really finished.....very sad......


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Idiotic move by Albon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Idiotic move by Albon


Yes,unfortunately.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Cool Race  - this is Formula 1 so should be Races !!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Best race in years.  Lando is awesome. Well done team McLaren.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

The 5 Seconds against Hamilton honestly was not ok....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grand Prix of Österreich 2020

Result after 71 Rounds:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari +2,7 3
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 5,5 3
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 5,7* 2
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 8,9 3
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 15,0 2
7. Pierre Gasly FRA AlphaTauri 16,6 2
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 17,5 2
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 21,1 3
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 24,5 3

Out: Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Stroll (CAN/Racing Point), Ricciardo (AUS/Renault); Magnussen (DEN/Haas), Grosjean (FRA/Haas), Russell (GBR/Williams), Räikkönen (FIN/Alfa), Albon (THA/Red Bull), Kwjat (RUS/AlphaTauri)

*Five Second Penalty causing a Collision against Albon


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Lewis did fuck all wrong Alex was totally at fault for the crash.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Lewis did fuck all wrong Alex was totally at fault for the crash.



Huh? Albon was ahead. I don't think Lewis deserved a penalty but the incident wasn't Albon's fault. He should have maybe stayed calm and bided his time and he could have passed Hamilton with DRS a couple of laps later, but I guess he had his sights on victory and laps were running out.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Huh? Albon was ahead. I don't think Lewis deserved a penalty but the incident wasn't Albon's fault. He should have maybe stayed calm and bided his time and he could have passed Hamilton with DRS a couple of laps later, but I guess he had his sights on victory and laps were running out.


Watch the replay of it again. Hamilton's steering lock was exactly the same for the entirety of the corner until Albon drove into his front left. Its a racing incident and shouldn't have lead to a punishment for Hamilton. Lewis drove that corner exactly the same as he had done every previous lap. Albon took a chance when he shouldn't have especially the position he had at that point in the race. He should have waited for a better opportunity to get past.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen,the First Leaderboards 2020.

*Formula 1 "special" Championship 2020*
(after 1 from 8 confirmed Races)

*Drivers:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 25
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 18
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 16
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 12
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 10
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 8
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 6
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 4
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1
11. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 0
13. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0
14. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0
. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0
. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 0
. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 0
. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0
. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 37
2. McLaren 26
3. Ferrari 19
4. Racing Point 8
5. Alpha Tauri 6
6. Renault 4
7. Alfa Romeo 2
8. Williams 0
9. Red Bull 0
10. Haas 0

Pointkey: 
25 - First
18 - Second
15 - Third
12 - Forth
10 - Fifth
8 - Sixth
6 - Seventh
4 - Eighth
2 - Ninth
1 - Tenth
1 Extrapoint for the Fastest Lap (if classified in the Top Ten after the Checkered Flag)

*Next Race:*

_*Grand Prix of Steiermark on 12.07.2020*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Just when you think this year couldn't get any more weirder we have a race where a Williams car finished 11th and not last.

Can't wait for the first ever Grand Prix of Steiermark. I wonder what the track will be like


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Just when you think this year couldn't get any more weirder we have a race where a Williams car finished 11th snd not last.
> 
> Can't wait for the first ever Grand Prix of Steiermark. I wonder what the track will be like


Yes,me too.


A next very sad "Low Blow" for Seb comes from his "fellow Compatriots" Ralf Schumacher and Nico Rosberg:

Vettel had finally ruined his race. Even a later change back to Soft in a further safety car phase did not allow for a large final offensive. "It's something that happens to a young driver, but not Sebastian," criticized Sky expert Ralf Schumacher Vettel for the scene. "It was a blatant misjudgment of the whole situation - as has happened to him many times now", RTL expert Nico Rosberg criticized his compatriot sharply.

That also has consequences for Vettel's position in poker around a cockpit - for example at Mercedes - for 2021. “In Formula 1 you are only as good as your last race. This is how you are evaluated in the team and also by the other teams, ”said Rosberg. “Sebastian is now at the bottom and has to prove himself again. The four World Cup titles no longer count. You have to prove that you deserve it. "


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

Seb will race in DTM next year his Formula 1 career is finished.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Seb will race in DTM next year his Formula 1 career is finished.


I fear it too....demotivated and dismantled from Ferrari - finally......
And I do not think this is a good Motivation to try it in an Mid Range Team next Year.....the only logical Choice is Mercedes.
And Bottas knows this.I think this will be interesting this Year.
But also the Option that Hamilton maybe leaves Mercedes 2021 is an Option for Seb....I think Toto Wolff (Lewis´s "second Father") have other "Duties" next Year...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I fear it too....demotivated and dismantled from Ferrari - finally......
> And I do not think this is a good Motivation to try it in an Mid Range Team next Year.....the only logical Choice is Mercedes.
> And Bottas knows this.I think this will be interesting this Year.
> But also the Option that Hamilton maybe leaves Mercedes 2021 is an Option for Seb....I think Toto Wolff (Lewis´s "second Father") have other "Duties" next Year...


If he keeps driving lile he did this weekend he will be lucky to even get an offer from Williams. He is driving like a rookie and not even a good one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2020)

*FERNANDO IS BACK*

F1 legend Fernando Alonso has signed on for next season, according to the BBC.

Alonso is set to return to Renault, with whom he won two world championships, at the age of 39.

He is due to drive the Indy 500 with McLaren in August.

Not good news for Seb


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> *FERNANDO IS BACK*
> 
> F1 legend Fernando Alonso has signed on for next season, according to the BBC.
> 
> ...



Honestly....do we need him really ? He is an excellent Driver (like Alain Prost) but an intregious and sneaky misplayer (like Alain Prost).....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2020)

The old saying below applies to Schumacher/Prost and Alonso

Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat.

Schumacher was the worst for cheating though lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)

What is really annoying is this constant "kneeling" in front of Ferrari ... Then they should finally get out from F1 and do your own racing League, please do ... The FIA will NEVER prevail against such troublemakers from Maranello ....
You can really look forward to seeing all these "friendship" contracts between FIA / Ferrari finally expire in 2021..


Ferrari remains stubborn in secret deal - opponents angry
Formula 1 has not forgotten the secret engine deal between Ferrari and FIA. Competition demands transparency, Scuderia remains stubborn.

Months have passed since the FIA announced a secret deal with Ferrari in the final minutes of Formula 1 winter testing. In two short paragraphs, the rulers had only stated that Ferrari's engines had been investigated after the suspicions of rule violations during the 2019 season. An agreement had then been reached behind closed doors.

No details were provided, not even to the other F1 teams. However, it seemed suspicious that Ferrari had to provide support for the development of new surveillance systems. Demands for more transparency were rejected, whereupon the seven non-Ferrari teams even threatened legal action shortly before Australia. Then the coronavirus pandemic came and the topic disappeared.

The weekend in Austria came back up, especially after the miserable qualifying performances of the Ferrari-driven cars. The competition from Mercedes and Red Bull made it clear that it has not yet given up the fight for disclosure.

Red Bull & Mercedes demand transparency from Ferrari

"Look, it is uncomfortable that there is an agreement regarding the legality and correctness of a car," criticized Red Bull team boss Christian Horner on Friday before the race. "It immediately makes you wonder what that means. Because in our eyes a car is either legal or illegal."

"The FIA was asked these questions, of course, and the FIA said they would like to publish the document, but they needed the green light from the other parties," Horner said in the background. The "other parties involved" are Ferrari - and they refuse.

"You get nothing but suspicions if there are private agreements about legality and correctness," criticized Horner. "The healthiest thing would be to put it on the table so everyone can see it."
Mercedes makes it clear: Still interested

Mercedes had taken part in the transparency demands first, then stepped down for Australia, and it seemed that Red Bull was leaving the field. Team boss Toto Wolff made it clear in Austria: "We had decided in Melbourne that at the start of the season there was still a controversy, plus the worsening Corona crisis in Italy, that this was not the right moment."

Wolff still wants to disclose: "In these times, transparency is extremely important, and good leadership - that is extremely important. And [the Ferrari deal] could have been good, but if you don't know him, it is difficult to assess. "

"Our position is that we observe it," says Wolff. "We are not happy about last year."
Ferrari continues: no clear violation, no approval

The arguments leave Ferrari and team principal Mattia Binotto cold: "The answer is fairly simple. First of all, there was no clear violation of the rules. Otherwise we would have been disqualified. We do not want to make it public because what we would release is our intellectual property , our project, our power unit, and no one in the paddock would be happy to publish information about their designs or projects. "

"It's intellectual property, it's confidential, it's about protecting intellectual property, so we don't want to do it," Binotto remains firm. As long as they do not allow approval, the FIA's hands are tied - because the deal was definitely within the framework of the FIA's judicial and disciplinary rules.

Without Ferrari giving in, this dispute remains unsolved. Unless the competition is actually struggling to take legal action.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...edes-red-bull-binotto-wolff-horner-motor-fia/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

Two additional Races now confirmed:

13. September Toskana Ferrari 1000 Mugello
27. September Russia Sotschi


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh a F1 race at Mugello thats gonna be interesting to watch.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

Vettel Red Bull return is a ‘definite no

Red Bull boss Christian Horner has closed the door on Sebastian Vettel returning to the team, saying it is a “definite no” for 2021.

Rumours had been circulating in the build-up to the Styrian Grand Prix at the Red Bull Ring that Helmut Marko had been instructed to start talks with Vettel about returning to the team where he has won all four of his World Championship titles.

Vettel was asked about whether he would return to Red Bull on Thursday and said: “Red Bull is a winning car so probably the answer would be yes.

“It would be interesting. I know this team from the past very well and of course I still have contact with many people – Christian (Horner), Helmut (Marko) etc.

“They have a strong car and they are a strong team, that’s what I know from the past.”

But, speaking during the first practice session in Austria, Horner has said a Verstappen-Vettel line-up won’t be happening next season.

“We didn’t expect him to be on the market this year,” Horner told Sky Sports F1.

“Our commitment is to our existing drivers. We think that we have a great pairing in Max and Alex and we think that has great potential for the future.”

“So, unfortunately, it’s not something that we are going to be able to accommodate. That is a definite no I am afraid and Sebastian is aware of that.”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Vettel Red Bull return is a ‘definite no
> 
> Red Bull boss Christian Horner has closed the door on Sebastian Vettel returning to the team, saying it is a “definite no” for 2021.
> 
> ...



Didi Mateschitz has the last Word......he is still the Owner of the Red Bull Racing Team.
Horner ist "only" the Team Principal and also has this Position to share with another Austrian Dr.Helmut Marko (from the Sponsor Red Bull Side)

This means...he (can) not decide it (alone)....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Didi Mateschitz has the last Word......he is still the Owner of the Red Bull Racing Team.
> Horner ist "only" the Team Principal and also has this Position to share with another Austrian Dr.Helmut Marko (from the Sponsor Red Bull Side)
> 
> This means...he (can) not decide it (alone)....


Marko also ruled out a 2021 return via Sky Sports Italy, adding: “In 2021 we don’t have a place for Vettel at Red Bull because we don’t have any seats available.

“In 2022 some contracts will end and we can think about other options. Can he can come back then? It depends on him!”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Marko also ruled out a 2021 return via Sky Sports Italy, adding: “In 2021 we don’t have a place for Vettel at Red Bull because we don’t have any seats available.
> 
> “In 2022 some contracts will end and we can think about other options. Can he can come back then? It depends on him!”



Then it will be more likley like this:


alexander1970 said:


> How about a couple of Prophecies again ?
> (this Year I'm leaning very far out the Window...)
> 
> - Ferrari (Vettel) will not win any Championship Title again.
> ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

I take what Marko said to be there is a seat for Seb at Redbull in 2022 if he stops driving like a idiot


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I take what Marko said to be there is a seat for Seb at Redbull in 2022 if he stops driving like a idiot


Pure Frustration,not more....

Like M.Schumacher if he sees a Race is getting lost (Adelaide/Jerez.......)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

Aston Martin is pretty much the only team that Seb could now end up at next season as the other teams have drivers already under contract for 2021. Unless someone has a terrible season and gets fired that is lol.

Shame they are changing from Racing Point Seb would have looked hilarious in their Pink race suits


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Aston Martin is pretty much the only team that Seb could now end up at next season as the other teams have drivers already under contract for 2021. Unless someone has a terrible season and gets fired that is lol.
> 
> Shame they are changing from Racing Point Seb would have looked hilarious in their Pink race suits


Yes,that would have looked really great.

Pink Panther....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,that would have looked really great.
> 
> Pink Panther....


Only Kimi would look funnier in their pink suits. I can visualise his grumpy face already


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Only Kimi would look funnier in their pink suits. I can visualise his grumpy face already


Kimi is really "a poor Guy" at the Moment......he and his Alfa are really suffering from the "crap" Ferrari Engine and Support...
...since they redraw their technical Engineer back to Maranello last Summer,Alfa is really going down....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Kimi is really "a poor Guy" at the Moment......he and his Alfa are really suffering from the "crap" Ferrari Engine and Support...
> ...since they redraw their technical Engineer back to Maranello last Summer,Alfa is really going down....


I'm watching old F1 stuff on YouTube and came across a old interview with Kimi I had totally forgot about. Can't believe he says I was having a shit


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

Seb is fucked lol

*Racing Point is clear that there is "no space" at its Formula 1 team for Sebastian Vettel next year, despite the German continuing to be linked with the squad.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Seb is fucked lol
> 
> *Racing Point is clear that there is "no space" at its Formula 1 team for Sebastian Vettel next year, despite the German continuing to be linked with the squad.*



My next Job will be Fortuneteller.



*Grand Prix of Steiermark in Spielberg*

Second Friday Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:03,660
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:03,703
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:03,877
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:04,241
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:04,333
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,348
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:04,437
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:04,541
9. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:04,706
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:04,746
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:04,757
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:05,050
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:05,152
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:05,365
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:05,588
16. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:05,613
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:05,655
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:05,790
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:06,096
20. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault No Time

First Friday Practice:

1. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:04,867
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:04,963
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:05,089
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:05,120
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:05,396
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:05,483
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:05,602
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:05,698
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:05,769
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:05,770
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:05,815
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:05,837
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:05,874
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:05,908
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:06,441
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:06,446
17. Jack Aitken GBR Williams 1:06,768
18. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1:06,797
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:09,598
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas No Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2020)

Hamilton will do a “dry dance” for Saturday to avoid sixth-place start.

Lewis Hamilton is concerned he will be locked in to starting sixth on the grid for Sunday’s Styrian Grand Prix if heavy rain prevents any track running from taking place tomorrow.

Very heavy rain is forecast for the Red Bull Ring on Saturday. Ahead of second practice today some teams acknowledged the possibility tomorrow’s running could be disrupted and second practice times would be used to form the grid.
If that happens Hamilton would line up sixth on the grid, one place lower than he was for last week’s Austrian Grand Prix following a three-place grid penalty.

“If we have to start [there], that would definitely suck if we didn’t get to qualify,” he said. “[Second practice] wasn’t great. I’d be starting further back than I was even last week.

“So it would definitely make it challenging. I’ll try to do the ‘dry dance’, if there’s a dry dance.”

Team mate Valtteri Bottas was second-fastest in this afternoon’s practice session, less than five-hundredths of a second behind Max Verstappen. Hamilton said he hadn’t been entirely happy with his car.

“It felt relatively normal but it was quite far off. So there’s more work that needs to go on in the background to try and figure out why.

“I was feeling good in practice one and the start of [second practice] felt pretty good. Then it started to drop off. Others out there are obviously quick and Valtteri’s obviously got good pace so hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.”

Both Mercedes drivers were warned during last week’s race to use the kerbs as little as possible to minimise the stress on their cars. The team was concerned about an electrical noise problem which is aggravated by vibrations and can cause gearbox failures.

Asked whether the team have addressed the problem so that he can use the kerbs more aggressively this weekend, Hamilton said: “Not that I know of. I think you still have to be careful.

“You can still damage the car quite badly over the kerbs. Whether or not it’s going to be as harsh as it was on Sunday we’ll find out.”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Free Practice 3 is cancelled.

Rain is maybe lighter or stops around 13:00 PM Austrian Time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Rains has stopped,Qualifying at 15:00h is possible,but
the Problem is next Rain Front is predicted to 15:30h.

So actual no Decision.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Interesting Detail from Alexander Wurz (Grand Prix Drivers' Association (GPDA):

Due the actual Corona Evolution in the East and Restrictions in Hungary,the Grand Prix on next Sunday is not 100 Percent safe.
And as "Backup" it is again Spielberg.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Qualifying will start at 15:46h Austrian Time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Awesome Qualiying,no Time for "Dilly Dally" pure Racing !! Awesome !!!

*GP of Steiermark in Spielberg*

Final Standing after Q3:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren * + 3 Place Grid Penalty
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 

Out after Q2: 

11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:19.628
12. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19.636
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:19.645
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:19.717
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:20.211 

Out after Q1:
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:21.372
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:21.607
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:21.759
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:21.831
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

*Starting Grid:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren * 
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
12. George Russell GBR Williams 
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 

* 3 Place Grid Penalty ignoring yellow Flag


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Starting Grid:*
> 
> 1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
> 2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
> ...


What no unfair punishment for Lewis? Or will it happen right before the race again lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What no unfair punishment for Lewis? Or will it happen right before the race again lol


3 Grid Penalty because he did not use a Lifebuoy in todays Qualifying.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> 3 Grid Penalty because he did not use a Lifebuoy in todays Qualifying.


As much as I don't like him he gets treated unfairly. His penalties are ridiculous what next a grid penalty for overtaking in the que at the hotel for breakfast


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> As much as I don't like him he gets treated unfairly. His penalties are ridiculous what next a grid penalty for overtaking in the que at the hotel for breakfast


Sometime it "seems" they do this "to keep the World Championship Tension going"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

_*Corrected Starting Grid:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren * 
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
11. George Russell GBR Williams 
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
14. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari * 
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
17. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 

* 3 Place Grid Penalty ignoring yellow Flag
* 3 Place Grid Penalty for blocking Daniil Kwjat


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Corrected Starting Grid:*_
> 
> 1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
> 2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
> ...


Poor Ferrari


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Poor Ferrari


I do not think it is getting better this Year.....

A Bet ?

My Prognosis Seb and his "Youngster" Teammate will "getting very close" during 2 Races at least this Year.
And I do not mean the Starting Postitions on the Grid....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I do not think it is getting better this Year.....
> 
> A Bet ?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure a certain Spanish driver is massively regretting leaving McLaren next season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm pretty sure a certain Spanish driver is massively regretting leaving McLaren next season


"Some" People have a special Issue in their Live - Himself is standing in the Way of himself all the Time....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Think we probably will be back in Austria next week @alexander1970. I Just read this


Lewis Hamilton could be forced into quarantine for Hungarian GP amid strict rules for Brits that throw race into doubt

LEWIS HAMILTON and Co could be forced into lockdown in Budapest – plunging the Hungarian Grand Prix into doubt.

The race is due to go ahead next Sunday, however, strict rules have been placed upon UK citizens who enter the country.

The sport's governing body had hoped to get an exemption for all of those who have been part of F1's bubble given the strict testing protocols for Covid-19

However, it is understood that Hungarian ministers have taken a dim view of pictures of pubs being opened and overcrowded beaches.

While all European residents will be free to travel to the track and walk around the city, UK citizens have been told they must stay locked in their hotels when not at the track.

It means that drivers Hamilton, Lando Norris and George Russell, not to mention key team members such as F1 chief Ross Brawn and team bosses Christian Horner and Claire Williams, risk a whopping €15,000 fine for driving to and from the F1 track - or even popping out for bowl of goulash.

Around 1,700 of the 2,000 people selected to be part of F1's ambitious plans to bring the sport back after the coronavirus pandemic are from the UK.

And they all could face a severe ticking-off from the Hungarian police PLUS the huge fine per person for breaching protocol.

Seven of F1's teams are based in Britain and have just received the news from the FIA's Covid-19 delegate.

They are now weighing up what their options are in the hope of an 11th-hour dispensation from the Hungarian government.

If F1 do press ahead with their plans, then Brits will be confined to their hotel rooms each night - prohibiting them from any form of exercise, other than at the track, or even going out to buy food.

It is a huge blow to F1 after ZERO positive Covid-19 tests in the past two weeks as they finally get the sport up and running.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Think we probably will be back in Austria next week @alexander1970. Just read this
> 
> 
> Lewis Hamilton could be forced into quarantine for Hungarian GP amid strict rules for Brits that throw race into doubt
> ...



Yes,Amanda.



alexander1970 said:


> Interesting Detail from Alexander Wurz (Grand Prix Drivers' Association (GPDA):
> 
> Due the actual Corona Evolution in the East and Restrictions in Hungary,the Grand Prix on next Sunday is not 100 Percent safe.
> And as "Backup" it is again Spielberg.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Outstanding performance by Lando again


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Grand Prix der Steiermark in Spielberg*
*After 71 Laps: *

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 13,7 1 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 33,6 2 
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 44,4 1 
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 61,4 1 
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 62,2 1 
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 62,4 1 
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 62,5 1 
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 +1 Lap
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1 Lap

11.Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo +1 Lap
12.Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas +1 Lap
13.Romain Grosjean FRA Haas +1 Lap
14.Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo +1 Lap
15.Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri +1 Lap
16.George Russell Williams +2 Laps
16.Nicholas Latifi Williams +2 Laps

Fastest Lap: Carlos Sainz (+1 Point)


Out: Sebastian Vettel (GER/Ferrari), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Esteban Ocon (FRA/Renault)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 43
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 37
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 26
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 18
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 16
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 15
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 13
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 12
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 6
. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 6
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 4
. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 4
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1
. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 0
. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0
. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 80
2. McLaren 39
3. Red Bull 27
4. Racing Point 22
5. Ferrari 19
6. Renault 8
7. Alpha Tauri 7
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Williams 0
. Haas 0


Next Race:

_*Hungary,17.July 2020*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)

Unfortunately,nothing learned from Past.....and also this mutual accusations...

Formula 1, Renault declaration of war: Protest against Racing Point
Renault takes action against Racing Point after the Styria GP 2020. The factory team accuses Mercedes customers of using an illegal car.

In the midfield of Formula 1 2020, the first political mud battle begins after the second race in Austria. Renault has filed a protest against Racing Point and their pilots Sergio Perez and Lance Stroll after the Styria GP. The French factory team apparently sees an illegal copy of the 2019 Mercedes in the RP20.

In the FIA announcement published two and a half hours after the end of the race, Renault accuses the Mercedes customer team of breaking Article 2.1, 3.2, Annex 6, paragraphs 1, 2 (a) and 2 (c) of the Formula 1 sporting regulations. These passages in the rule book define the use of the listed parts of an F1 car, which must be developed and manufactured by the designer or team.

While individual parts such as gears or suspensions may be purchased, the actual chassis including the complete bodywork, monococque and crash structures must come from the designer named for the World Cup. Something that has been questioned by various rivals in the Racing Point RP20 since the beginning. The bonds to the Mercedes F1 W10 from the year 2019 were immediately apparent during the winter test drives in Barcelona.

However, Racing Point affirmed right from the start that the team's engineers only copied the world champion Mercedes on the basis of photos, which is not prohibited by the regulations. The former Force India team has always vehemently denied the allegation of plagiarism based on external data.

In the first two races of the 2020 season, the racing team's enormous leap in performance was immediately apparent. Racing Point is fourth in the World Championship with 22 points. Renault is sixth, 14 points behind. Perez was at Spielberg at times on the level of Red Bull.

Renault confirmed the action against the competitor on Twitter a little later: "We hereby confirm that the Renault DP World F1 Team has made a request to the stewards of the event to clarify the legality of the Racing Point RP20. We do not comment on this Matter until the stewards make a decision. "

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...st-gegen-racing-point-mercedes-kopie-plagiat/


https://sport.orf.at/#/stories/3064651/


Racing Point openly admits that the car is a copy of last season's Mercedes. But this is not forbidden per se. "I don't think what we're doing is anything new," said Andy Green, Technical Director at Racing Point, back in February. "Taking the concept of another team and doing it yourself has always been a tradition in Formula One."

Mercedes provides the motors for the racing team of businessman Lawrence Stroll, but in the cars of the Mexican Sergio Perez and the Canadian Lance Stroll, the son of the team owner, the transmission and other parts also correspond to the 2019 Mercedes.

Renault and Racing Point had previously clashed over technical issues, and the two midfield teams are regularly involved in duels on the track. On Sunday, Perez finished sixth in the race at the Red Bull Ring in Spielberg before Stroll, Renault driver Daniel Ricciardo from Australia was eighth behind the Racing Point duo.



Latest Informations:

The Spielberg GP has an aftermath for Racing Point: Renault protested the stewards after the race. The French have been bothered since the winter test drives on the RP20, which looks confusingly similar to the Mercedes car from the previous year. After the second race of the 2020 Formula 1 season, Renault officially protested.

The stewards then invited officials from both teams to the hearing and formally approved the protest. However, they postponed their decision indefinitely. The corresponding parts - mainly brake ventilation - were then sealed and confiscated.

The FIA technology department will analyze the seized parts in more detail over the next few days and prepare a dossier for the stewards. Not only those responsible from Racing Point and Renault should be interviewed, but also from Mercedes.

Mercedes was also ordered to provide the front and rear brake ventilation of last year's Boliden, which is said to have served as a model, as evidence.

When the FIA technicians promise to end their investigation, the stewards around their chair Gerd Ennser are informed so that another meeting can be called.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 12, 2020)

The wierd thing is during today's race the Sky F1 commentators went on about how the Racing Point car was a carbon copy of last seasons Mercedes and they then gave a huge amount of info as to why it was a copy. Next thing Renault make a complaint. I wonder if a Renault employee was watching the race on the Sky F1 channel


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)

Number 2 Driver on Red Bull is not really a funny Job....
The next Driver that is "questioned" - Alex Albon
But he gets "still Backing" from Christian Horner:

Red Bull driver Alexander Albon had a tough second weekend in Austria in the 2020 Formula 1 season. With fourth place in the race, he got the best result for himself and his team on paper. But the road to fulfilling his duty was an unexpectedly tough struggle. Instead of duels with Mercedes, he had to deal with Racing Point. Team boss Christian Horner still strengthens the back of the Thai.

"Alex's race consisted of two halves. In the first he had problems and in the second he drove very well," said the Briton, praising the number two in his team. The Styria GP was strongly reminiscent of Albon's first appearance with Red Bull. In 2019 he was stuck in Spa-Francorchamps until his first pit stop in midfield. Only after changing the tire was he able to use the potential of his car.

Last Sunday, his pace problems were not expressed in fierce battles with Toro Rosso and Co., but in a blatant lag behind teammate Max Verstappen. Already in training and qualifying, he was constantly missing half a second on the Dutchman. In the race, he was already over half a minute behind the sister car after the pit stops in the middle of the race.
Red Bull sees hope for Albon's racing pace

"We have to understand this together with him and help him to feel comfortable in the car with a lot of petrol," says Horner. In fact, it took a while on the medium tire for Albon to pick up the pace. The 24-year-old did not react until Sergio Perez was five seconds behind him at Racing Point within a few laps.

On the defensive, he suddenly drove up to a second faster than before. Together with the Mexican, Albon was the fastest car on the track. "The pace was strong in the second half of the race. He fought very well against Perez," emphasizes Horner. "At that point, he was three or four tenths faster than Bottas, who had fresher tires."

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...-bull-teamchef-christian-horner-widerspricht/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

Racing Point (Force India/Racing Point Foirce India) is still in the Focus....

_*The background to the copy protest against Racing Point
*_
Renault's protest against Racing Point shakes up Formula 1: it's not just about the legality or illegality of the RP20, it's about a fundamental question: how much copy can and above all how can it be copied?

Copying itself is not forbidden in Formula One. Engineers have always looked at ideas from other engineers. Mostly it is about detailed solutions or conceptual copies. Racing Point has now put everything together and recreated a complete car in all details.

The only question is, how did Racing Point recreate last year's Mercedes? It's no secret that the two racing teams are close. Racing Point not only buys engines and transmissions from Mercedes, but now also more and more suspension parts.
Racing Point uses Mercedes wind tunnel

Racing Point has also recently started using the wind tunnel of the world championship team in Brackley. And suddenly the racing team with the RP20 2020 presents a perfect copy of the Mercedes F1 W10 from the 2019 season.

How did the Silverstone engineers copy their Brackley colleagues? Racing Point refers to legal espionage. The FIA examined the striking similarity at the beginning of the year. Racing Point had thousands of photos of the F1 W10 that the copies were made from.

Of course, photos alone would not suffice as evidence. The FIA inspectors also looked at the design routes and manufacturing tools. From the CAD data, it should be clear that the designers needed several iterations to get from the photo copy to their final version.
How does Racing Point copy?

Critics say that such an exact copy would not be possible only from images. They say Racing Point must have received data or know-how directly from Mercedes. According to the regulations, that would not be allowed. Outsourcing the development and production of the 'Listed Parts' is permitted, but Haas finally also has its monocoque built at Dallara. However, the contractor must not be a competitor. That's exactly what Mercedes would be from Racing Point's perspective.

So how did Racing Point copy? This is exactly what the protest is about. Appendix 6 of the Sporting Regulations - better known as the 'Listed Parts Article' - defines exactly which parts a racing team must build themselves. Up to 2019, this list included the following four points:

Monocoque
Front crash structure
Rollover structure
Bodywork

In 2020, a decisive element was added to this list: brake ventilation. Brake ventilation has always been a difficult case in the regulations. Your primary job should be to supply the brakes with cooling air. In recent years, however, the teams have increasingly used the freedom provided by the regulations to screw aerodynamic elements onto the inside of the wheel carriers.

Even if the regulations were formulated somewhat more restrictively at this point, brake ventilation is still a borderline case between bodywork and brake cooling. For this reason, the brake vents have been included in the 'Listed Parts'.
Renault protest thought out

The Renault protest is therefore chosen very cleverly. When Racing Point developed the RP20 in 2019, the brake vents were not yet listed. That only happened with the 2020 regulations. A protest against the entire car would not have been successful - also because the FIA had already investigated.

Renault had to select a specific component and did it very skillfully with the brake ventilation. Also because the ventilation is more than just an opening. How exactly the channels run after admission is not necessarily shown in pictures.
Formula 1, technology check Racing Point RP20: scandal Mercedes?

With Marcin Budkowski, Renault hired a high-ranking FIA employee in early 2018. The Pole was head of technology at the World Automobile Association and is the direct predecessor of Nikolas Tombazis. Budkowski knew exactly what was important in the protest.

Therefore, the stewards had to allow the protest and confiscate the relevant parts. The decision will be a long time coming: First, Racing Point was given a time window in which to comment on the allegations. It may take a while: Renault worked on the 40-page protest for weeks.
Is Mercedes involved in the copy?

The precarious thing about the protest: It's not just about Renault and Racing Point. If the stewards find that the brake ventilation is almost the same and the design route is not understandable, Mercedes also has a problem.
Formula 1 2021: Vettel & the stubborn racing point rumor

Mercedes has already pledged to make the brake vents of the F1 W10 available for comparison purposes. The FIA technology experts will also speak to Mercedes engineers for the dossier they prepare for the stewards.

If the protest is successful, the question arises how Racing Point could get the data. Then it could also be tricky for Mercedes. The case is highly political. Renault and McLaren in particular do not want the Racing Point model to go to school. They see not only the DNA of Formula 1 in danger, but above all their business model.


_*PLUS:

Vettel & the stubborn racing point rumor
Is Sebastian Vettel driving Formula 1 in 2021? Rumors of a place at Racing Point persist in the paddock. How close is a deal?
*_
Sebastian Vettel is still without Formula 1 cockpit for the 2021 season after his Ferrari departure. Time is getting short - but a rumor persists in the paddock. Namely, about a switch to Racing Point, which will become the Aston Martin factory team with Mercedes engines from 2021.

Although Sergio Perez and Lance Stroll already have contracts there, Vettel should have a chance of a place. This is underlined by ex-F1 driver Gerhard Berger in 'Sport und Talk' on ServusTV.
Berger believes: Racing point deal with Vettel through

"As is discussed behind the scenes in the paddock, they have already done it in the background," Berger even leans out of the window. "I can well imagine Sebastian appearing at Racing Point, and what you have seen now could be the only alternative for him to say: 'I can also win races with that thing.'"
Formula 1 race analysis: Racing Point is really that fast

Berger is pretty certain that Vettel has this claim: "As a four-time world champion, he doesn't have to prove anything. But of course his career is coming to an end." And the doors at Mercedes and Red Bull are already closed for Vettel in his eyes, which coincides with statements from both teams. Mercedes wants to continue with Hamilton and Bottas and Red Bull is not looking for a veteran as a Verstappen teammate.

"Then it gets tight, because who else can compete for victories and the World Cup?" Says Berger. "And I don't want Sebastian to be in the middle of the field. But speculation about Racing Point has arisen in the last few days and weeks, and they did an excellent job yesterday. I would say that with Sebastian in the car it would be even better."
Racing Point should fire drivers

The racing point camp also resisted speculation on the second weekend in Austria. "We have long-term contracts with our two drivers," repeated team boss Otmar Szafnauer. "So it would only be logical that we have no space."

Source: https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Lance aint going anywhere considering Daddy owns the company


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Lance aint going anywhere considering Daddy owns the company



That is precisely why - If dad says it is done this way ...

A little "Side Note":

As Perez overtakes (in the second Spielberg Race/Lap 40/Sainz) on the Outside and reported on the Radio "Did you like that ?",
the Emotion/Joy of his Racing Engineer seems very reserved/limited ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That is precisely why - If dad says it is done this way ...
> 
> A little "Side Note":
> 
> ...


Talking of race engineers this always makes me laugh when Carlos starts singing and his race engineer says check your radio we seem to have picked up some dodgy singing lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Talking of race engineers this always makes me laugh when Carlos stars singing and his race engineer says check your radio we seem to have picked up some dodgy singing lol.



Sadly ORF is not broadcasting such funny Stuff...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Sky Sports F1 always has funny shit on it. This is my all time favourite thing they did. I love how Lando is so scared when Carlos is driving the car. Then 15 mins in when they do the milk challenge is hilarious.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

How often did they "re-filled " the Bowl...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

More Sky Sports F1 goodness

Lando acting like Kimi to race engineer

Stop fucking talking when I'm trying to race


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

The rumors are "slowly" condensing ...

The Perez contract is said to include a severance payment clause that can be extended until July 31. For a high single-digit million amount, the collaboration could supposedly be ended prematurely and Vettel could be brought in for 2021. Whether billionaire Stroll would like that is questionable. Vettel emphasized that he was not interested in money and that he wanted to continue in the premier class.

Racing Point team boss Otmar Szafnauer did not completely rule out a possible commitment from Vettel. "It's flattering that everyone thinks that a four-time world champion could come to us," said the boss before the latest race in Austria.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Bottas and Hamilton are set to sign new contracts at Mercedes. 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/1211...130720&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1594656942


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey @alexander1970 watch this video from about 40 seconds in. Kimi bangs into a kid sending them flying and Kimi just walks away the sick bastard


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

One of 100 Reasons I do not like Alonso back.....8:00.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

And BINGO !!! 

https://sport.orf.at/#/stories/3064780/

Perez is gearing up for departure from Racing Point

Formula 1 driver Sergio Perez, according to a report, is already grappling with his departure from Racing Point, which would clear the way for Sebastian Vettel. The broadcaster ESPN Mexico reported on Thursday, citing sources not mentioned by name, that the 30-year-old was aware of the racing team's negotiations with the German and was already looking for alternatives.

Perez does have a contract that will continue until the end of 2022. However, this should contain a clause according to which the team can separate from the Mexican against payment of an alleged seven-digit sum. The US Haas team is repeatedly mentioned as a possible destination for Perez.
Vettel candidate at Racing Point

If Perez actually went, the place for the four-time world champion Vettel would be free. His contract with Ferrari expires after this season. Vettel will have driven for the Scuderia for a total of six years and should say goodbye in the red racing car without the hoped-for world title.

With the designated Aston Martin team, Lance Stroll would then be a teammate of 33-year-old Vettel. The 21-year-old is the son of billionaire co-owner Lawrence Stroll from Canada.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

Guess why (and whats the Reason) the Renault- Vettel Deal did not come about...
Guess why (and whats the Reason)_* Alonso *_is a "welcome return"...




One "Troublemaker" and another "Troublemaker" makes..... ????

I think we all can predict the Result of this "Deal".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

*Grand Prix from Hungary*

Second Friday Practice (Rain):

1. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:40,464
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:40,736
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:41,784
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:42,380
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:42,470
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:42,588
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:42,820
8. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:43,335
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:43,471
10. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:42,725
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:44,411
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:46,000
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:47,422
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault No Time
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault No Time
16. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes No Time
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams No Time
18. George Russell FIN Williams No Time
19. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull No Time
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas No Time 


First Friday Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,003
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,089
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:16,530
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:16,967
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:17,200
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:17,238
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:17,404
8. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:17,435
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:17,523
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:17,615
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:17,675
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:17,713
13. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:17,727
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:17,890
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:17,969
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:18,292
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:18,425
18. George Russell FIN Williams 1:18,574
19. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1:19.150
20. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

Saturday Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:15,437
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:15,479
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:15,598
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:15,781
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:16,033
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:16,084
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:16,193
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:16,351
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:16,453
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:16,508
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:16,545
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:16,582
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:16,706
14. George Russell FIN Williams 1:16,847
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:16,866
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:17,086
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:17,292
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:17,496
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:17,527
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:17,650


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)

Mercedes A team  P1 and P2
Mercedes B team suddenly good enough to get P3 and P4

Then the Mercedes C team suddenly massively improve.

Something definitely fishy is going on with the Mercedes B and C teams.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Mercedes A team  P1 and P2
> Mercedes B team suddenly good enough to get P3 and P4
> 
> Then the Mercedes C team suddenly massively improve.
> ...



Like the same in the other Direction with Ferrrari/Alfa/Haas.....


####################################################

Inofficial Starting Grid:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
3. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault
12. George Russell FIN Williams
13. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo
20. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

..and "poor" Renault is exactly in the Middle.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)

Carlos is probably gonna get a 3 position grid penalty according to Sky F1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Carlos is probably gonna get a 3 position grid penalty according to Sky F1


Yes,he "blocked" Giovinazzi in Q1.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)

Imagine saving 400 jobs and a whole team from going bankrupt with your own money and signing a 5 year contract with the same team only to get dropped 2 seasons later because a world champion wants your seat while your not as good team mate can stay because his dad now owns the team.

Only in Formula One.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

Yipee no grid penalty for Carlos


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

Verstappen crashed before the Start..


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

Silly silly mistake. Well done team Redbull for managing to fit a new steering rod in such a quick time.



Looked like a false start by Bottas


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Silly silly mistake. Well done team Redbull for managing to fit a new steering rod in such a quick time.
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a false start by Botas


Yes,definitely !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

Finally the HALO has some useful Features...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

I think Mercedes is running on maximal 75 % during the Race,look at the last Lap from Hamilton....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*_

_*Grand Prix from Hungary 2020:*_

*After 70 Laps:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:36:12,473
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 8,702
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 9,452
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57,579
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:18,316

6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1 Lap
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Lap
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Lap
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 Lap
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1 Lap
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Lap
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 5 Laps

*Out: Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri)*

*Fastes Lap/Track Record: Lewis Hamilton*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I think Mercedes it running on maximal 75 % during the Race,look at the last Lap from Hamilton....


Sky F1 saying Alex Albon is going to be disqualified not sure why at the moment though


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sky F1 saying Alex Albon is going to be disqualified not sure why at the moment though



Absolute ridiculous,they say they "blow-dried" his Starting Grid Place.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Absolute ridiculous,they say they "blow-dried" his Starting Grid Place.....View attachment 217994


If they did then that breaks the very first rule in the F1 Rule book. Which states nether a team or driver can alter the track conditions in any way. 

If they did then he will be penalised and redbull heavily fined.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> If they did then that breaks the very first rule in the F1 Rule book. Which states nether a team or driver can alter the track conditions in any way.
> 
> If they did then he will be penalised and redbull heavily fined.


It is ridiculous because the Engineers / Team will "explain" it was for the Break Cooling....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> It is ridiculous because the Engineers / Team will "explain" it was for the Break Cooling....


But then every driver and team would be in the exact same situation. Its a extremely poor explanation. As he was the only one with a dry grid box


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> But then every driver and team would be in the exact same situation. Its a extremely poor explanation. As he was the only one with a dry grid box



Not the Grid drying,you old scotish Schnapsdrossel.

The "Hair" Dryers itself.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

Its hilarious as redbull are always the first to complain when someone else cheats now they are all pissed off cause they got caught


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

Renault moaning again 

https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/1...resh-protest-on-racing-point-brake-ducts/amp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

"Again" an corrected Result....

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:36:12,473
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 8,702
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 9,452
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57,579
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:18,316
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1 Lap
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Lap
10.  Kevin Magnussen *  DEN Haas 1 Lap
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 Lap
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri1 Lap
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1 Lap
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16.  Romain Grosjean *  FRA Haas 1 Lap
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 5 Laps

* Time Penalty - unallowed "Radio Conversation......"

Haas strategists call drivers into the pits

"We saw that it was drying and not much was said. It was said: all right, we pull on slicks, because it gets dry and we have a chance here," said the South Tyrolean. "It was a quick decision to do that. We just did it without great discussions because we thought it was a good idea and had nothing to lose."

FIA detects violation of sports regulations

But it was precisely this decision by the team that Haas caught up with a few hours after the race. The race management opened an investigation into a violation of Article 27.1 of the Sporting Regulations. This means that the driver has to drive the car alone and without help at all times. After examining the evidence, the stewards decided: the radio message in the formation round did not comply with the rules.

"A technical directive was issued in 2017 that clarifies which communication between a team and its driver may take place during the introductory lap," said Formula 1 race director Michael Masi. "Only safety-related communication from the command station to the driver may go out during the formation round."

According to the stewards' decision, the team was unable to provide any evidence to enforce this radio exception. The result was a 10-second time penalty for both drivers, which was added to the race result afterwards. Magnussen thus fell back to tenth position behind Carlos Sainz. Grosjean slipped to 16th behind Kimi Raikkonen.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...egie-regen-reifen-magnussen-grosjean-steiner/


_*###################################################################*_

_*Standings after 3 Races:*_


_*Drivers Championship:*_

_*1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 63*_
_*2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 58*_
_*3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 33*_
_*4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 26*_
_*5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 22*_
_*. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 22*_
_*7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 18*_
_*. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 18*_
_*9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 14*_
_*10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 9*_
_*11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 8*_
_*12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 6*_
_*13. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 4*_
_*14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2*_
_*15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1*_
_*. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1*_
_*17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0*_
_*. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0*_
_*. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0*_
_*. George Russell GBR Williams 0*_

_*Constructors Championship:*_

_*1. Mercedes 121*_
_*2. Red Bull 55*_
_*3. McLaren 40*_
_*. Racing Point 40*_
_*5. Ferrari 27*_
_*6. Renault 12*_
_*7. Alpha Tauri 7*_
_*8. Alfa Romeo 2*_
_*9. Haas 1*_
_*10. Williams 0*_

_*Next Race(s)*_

_*Silverstone/England*_

_*02.08. GP of Great Britain in Silverstone *_
_*09.08. GP 70 Year Anniversary in Silverstone *_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)

Watching an 2008er Race,Alonso seems to complain everywhere above everything at anytime......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

Update on addition/already planned Races:

- "maybe" a Nürgurgring Race in October 2020
- definitely no Hockenheim Race (Organizer reports "too much Costs" for a single Grand Prix)
- Barcelona (16th August 2020) is not safe after,the Number of COVID-19 Infections in Catalonia has risen significantly recently.
(a 3rd Silverstone Race is the Alternative...)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Update on addition/already planned Races:
> 
> - "maybe" a Nürgurgring Race in October 2020
> - definitely no Hockenheim Race (Organizer reports "too much Costs" for a single Grand Prix)
> ...


Silverstone again??  Britain has three other race tracks that are to Formula 1 standards. Surely a deal could be reached to host a race at one or two of them instead . 

Brands Hatch/Donnington Park and Knockhill here in Scotland are all excellent tracks and would be better than a 3rd race at Silverstone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Silverstone again??  Britain has three other race tracks that are to Formula 1 standards. Surely a deal could be reached to host a race at one or two of them instead .
> 
> Brands Hatch/Donnington Park and Knockhill here in Scotland are all excellent tracks and would be better than a 3rd race at Silverstone.



The possible Reason why not using other Tracks:

_*This would have the advantage that all Teams and all the Material would already be in Place. Life in the "Bubble" would just be extended by a Week.

*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The possible Reason why not using other Tracks:
> 
> _*This would have the advantage that all Teams and all the Material would already be in Place. Life in the "Bubble" would just be extended by a Week.
> 
> *_


Yes true but a 3rd race at the most boring track in Formula 1 is not exciting to me lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes true but a 3rd race at the most boring track in Formula 1 is not exciting to me lol.


Maybe they add some "Features" again..



0:27....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe they add some "Features" again..
> 
> 
> 
> 0:27....



The best bit about that is the idiot getting dragged away by his arm by the marshall. Didn't something similar happen a few years later at a German grand prix?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The best bit about that is the idiot getting dragged away by his arm by the marshall. Didn't something similar happen a few years later at a German grand prix?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

This is why I love Lando. After a frustrating Hungarian GP, Lando Norris stuck around to help his mechanics disassemble his MCL35. You never see any other driver working on his own car.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This is why I love Lando. After a frustrating Hungarian GP, Lando Norris stuck around to help his mechanics disassemble his MCL35. You never see any other driver working on his own car.
> 
> View attachment 218475



Niki ? Ayrton ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Niki ? Ayrton ?


Current drivers I meant lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Current drivers I meant lol.



That is true...but I think Ferrari will have no "Fun" if Seb tinkers actual on their Ferraris...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That is true...but I think Ferrari will have no "Fun" if Seb tinkers actual on their Ferraris...View attachment 218478


He might actually improve it lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

It is really "funny"....nobody speaks it out "loud" but Vettel and Aston Martin (Racing Point) are in the "final Phase".....

It seems,Seb is only waiting,if Albon do another "rough blunder" and Horner/Marko "_do not have another Choice_" then to replace him.....
(..and I do not think they will have a hard time making a Decision...).

As you already mentioned,Amanda,this is possible in Formula 1....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

Update for 2020er Races:

- Nürburgring (99 Percent) on 11th October 2020
- Portugal in Portimao on 25th October 2020 (very likely)
- Imola November 1st 2020 (very likely)


https://sport.orf.at/#/stories/3065082/


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


A "Side Note" how "important" the Spielberg Races for Austria/Styria and their Economy were...
https://steiermark.orf.at/stories/3059334/

360 Dismissals at ATB

At the electric motor manufacturer ATB in Spielberg, 360 of around 400 employees are about to quit - that would mean the end of production in the traditional Upper Styrian company.

The Spielberg plant manufactures household and garden equipment - including lawn mowers - but was most recently affected by corona virus-related orders.

According to a spokeswoman, production within Europe is to be relocated. It is not yet possible to say whether and when the machines will be removed. Around 40 employees in research and development, sales and logistics are said to remain in Spielberg - this should probably be the end of the traditional engine production at the site since 1919.
Staff only informed on Friday

In general, the pressure on margins in the industry has increased extremely, the spokeswoman said. The economic outlook was extremely poor, and sales declines were just as bad - this required restructuring.

A large part of the workforce had been on short-time work since April, now around 360 employees have been registered for the early warning system of the Labor Market Service (AMS). The staff was only informed at a company meeting on Friday afternoon. In cooperation with the works council, "solutions" should now be created for the employees.
Chinese owned

The ATB has been 100 percent owned by the Chinese Wolong Group since autumn 2011. Before that, the ATB, which had existed in various forms for almost 100 years, was owned by Mirko Kovats and Christian Schmidt, among others. For example, the ATB has plants in Welzheim, Mönchengladbach and Nordenham in Germany as well as in the English cities of Leeds and Norwich, as well as in Wuhan and Shaoxing in China; there are further locations in Tarnow, Poland, Eindhoven, the Netherlands, and Subotica in Vojvodina, which belongs to Serbia. The company employs around 3,500 people worldwide.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Update for 2020er Races:
> 
> - Nürburgring (99 Percent) on 11th October 2020
> - Portugal in Portimao on 25th October 2020 (very likely)
> - Imola November 1st 2020 (very likely)



Confirmed ! 

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...-event-in-imola-to.CGyDtalz9hBwCojE2QGCI.html


##################################################################

Also confirmed the Cancellation of the

- Canada
- USA
- Mexico
- Brasil

Grand Prixs.....because of the Corona Situation in this Countries.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

What a "coincidence" - Perez is in isolation because Corona is suspected - test is still pending ...

The Racing Point driver was not allowed to go on the track after an unsuccessful Corona test on Thursday. After the unclear result, Perez had to go to the test again and remain in isolation until it was evaluated.



For Remember:

The Exit/exchange Clause/Option in Perez Formula 1 Contract with Racing Point ends on July 31, 2020 .....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> What a "coincidence" - Perez is in isolation because Corona is suspected - test is still pending ...
> 
> The Racing Point driver was not allowed to go on the track after an unsuccessful Corona test on Thursday. After the unclear result, Perez had to go to the test again and remain in isolation until it was evaluated.
> 
> ...


Sky F1 just announced he has failed two tests now and is definitely out of Sundays race. Rumour is Stoffel Vandoorne will replace him.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

Confirmed,he is out...and I fear not only for this Weekend....a very unfortunate "Coincidence" for him....this could maybe the End of his Racing Point Career...and maybe also for Formula 1...



AmandaRose said:


> Sky F1 just announced he has failed two tests now and is definitely out of Sundays race. Rumour is Stoffel Vandoorne will replace him.



Yes,it is too "early" for Seb to take his Cockpit on the Weekend.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,it is too "early" for Seb to take his Cockpit on the Weekend.


He should still offer to do it so as he can race in a decent car this weekend


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> He should still offer to do it so as he can race in a decent car this weekend


The silly Thing is,Seb maybe has this Thoughts too...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

Sky F1 now saying its between Stoffel and  Nico Hulkenberg to get the seat.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sky F1 now saying its between Stoffel and  Nico Hulkenberg to get the seat.


Someone from the "Mercedes-Squad" so also Esteban Gutierrez is a "Choice".
Stoffel has an Formula E Race this Weekend...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Someone from the "Mercedes-Squad" so also Esteban Gutierrez is a "Choice".
> Stoffel has an Formula E Race this Weekend...


Where would you rather race given the opportunity F1 or shitty Formula E?

Plus they will need someone for next weekend as its the law here in the UK that anyone with Covid must self isolate for 10 days so Sergio can't race next weekend as well.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Where would ypu rather race given the opportunity F1 or *shitty Formula E?*





Noooo,that Series is great,Amanda.

When I hear that "Engine Sound" from that Cars,I would like to use some Bug Spray on the Monitor....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

I think you are right @alexander1970 we maybhave seen the last of Perez this season. Spain are now saying they will probably refuse him entry into the country for the Barcelona GP


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sky F1 now saying its between Stoffel and  Nico Hulkenberg to get the seat.



Candidate wins Tomates how much she can carry with their left Hand.

"Hulk" is back.


  


_*First Friday Practice:
*_
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:27,422
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:27,896
3. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:28,004
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:28,129
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:28,221
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:28,519
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:28,559
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:28,575
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:28,592
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:28,868
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:28,909
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:28,988
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:28,990
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:29,532
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:29,576
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:29,746
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:29,899
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:29,925
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:30,703
20. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari No Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2020)

Haha it must suck to be Hulk knowing he was the third choice. They couldn't get Stoffel because of Formula E then the TV here said they asked Esteban Gutierrez and he stupidly said no then they asked Hulk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> They couldn't get Stoffel because of Formula E



Did I also have won Tomatoes ?  



AmandaRose said:


> the TV here said they asked Esteban Gutierrez and he stupidly said no



I think there is more behind of his "No"......


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Did I also have won Tomatoes ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2020)

Lando's got a new helmet for the weekend. 

It was designed by Eva, aged 6, and I love it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

I hope it helps him.

Alpha Tauri seems to be on the "Fast Lane"......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

Albon with an "Mistake" in Free Practice 2.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

Alex Zanardi is still in "critical" but stable Condition.
The Ex Formula 1 and Indy Car Driver has an Accident on his special Bike with an Truck on June 19th.
Since then he was in Coma and has now the 4th Operation on his Head.

We maybe never forget the Accident on the Lausitzring......



Spoiler: WARNING !!!! Very STRONG Picture Material !!!!!



http://the-fastlane.co.uk/cpdb/crashphotos_view.php?page=view&editid1=1007



We should wish him all the Best.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Alex Zanardi is still in "critical" but stable Condition.
> The Ex Formula 1 and Indy Car Driver has an Accident on his special Bike with an Truck on June 19th.
> Since then he was in Coma and has now the 4th Operation on his Head.
> 
> ...


He was a super talented racer who sadly in F1 never got a car good enough for his talent.

Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

_*Second Friday Practice:*_

1. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:27,274
2. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:27,364
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:27,431
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:27,570
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:27,581
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:27,820
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:27,910
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:27,997
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:28,112
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:28,159
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:28,169
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:28,219
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:28,256
14. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:28,390
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:28,426
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:28,564
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:28,771
18. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:28,860
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:28,898
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1;29,958


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

_*Saturday Free Practice:*_

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:25,873
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:26,011
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:26,173
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:26,576
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:26,664
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:26,771
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:26,798
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:26,841
9. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:26,872
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:27,046
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:27,076
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:27,158
13. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:27,178
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:27,251
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:27,537
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1:27,738
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:27,825
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:27,860
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:27,976
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:28,112 


Kimi "feared" correctly, he said in an interview that the upgrades worked, but he did not "trust" the overall performance ...... In another interview before, he said that the Ferrari engine, as we all suspected , part of the "problems" is ....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Horrible,how bad Alfa Romeo actual is.....
Vettel also have Issues with his Ferrari...
And Alpha Tauri have seemingly passed McLaren.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Horrible,how bad Alfa Romeo actual is.....
> Vettel also have Issues with his Ferrari...
> And Alpha Tauri have seemingly passed McLaren.



Another outstanding qualifying performance by Lando.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

*GP of Großbritannien in Silverstone*
_Qualifying:_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:24,303
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:24,616
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:25,325
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:25,427
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:25,782
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:25,839
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:25,965
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:26,009
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:26,209
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:26,339 

Out in Q2:
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:26,501
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:26,545
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:26,566
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:27,744
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:27,092 

Out in Q1:
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:27,158
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:27,164
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:27,366
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:27,643
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:27,705


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

*GP of Great Britain in Silverstone*

_*Starting Grid:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
15. George Russell GBR Williams 
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Corrected Starting Grid:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
13. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
*19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri   - Gearbox changed
*20. George Russell GBR Williams - Ignoring Double Yellow


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Corrected Starting Grid:
> 
> 1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
> 2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
> ...



The George Russell decision is total bullshit. 

The stewards said that Russell was neither told by Williams nor saw himself it was a double yellow and duly did not abort his lap.

Yet there is clear evidence via video and audio that in fact Williams did tell him over the radio that there was a yellow flag ahead, and that Russell lifted off the pedal earlier than the previous lap, 

He has been demoted for no reason at all and even worse has had 3 points put on his F1 license.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

I also think,this was not ok,it ruins his Chance of a maybe good Race again.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I also think,this was not ok,it ruins his Chance of a maybe good Race again.....


And even worse is it's all because of his own team mate crashing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hülkenberg is out before the Race starts....

Car is not "ready" after Issues.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hülkenberg is out before the Race starts....
> 
> Car is not "ready" after Issues.....


Feel really bad for Hulk what terrible luck. 

Wish it was like the 80s and early 90s where the teams had a spare 3rd car for such instances.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Albon made another "Mistake"....again...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Albon made another "Mistake"....again...


He won't even get punished as redbull never get punished for anything


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Red Bull only makes unwanted "Pressure" on young Drivers....only Max seemingly was good enough to resist it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

Really bad crash for Daniil Kvyat glad to see he is ok.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

They think a Puncture....really bad,but he is ok.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> They think a Puncture....really bad,but he is ok.


He thinks it was his own fault. He said on the team radio sorry I fucked up.

 I personally think it was a puncture and not his fault.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> He thinks it was his own fault. He said on the team radio sorry I fucked up. I think it was a puncture.


Saw a Reply,the right/behind Tire was going to "unfold from the Rim"


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Saw a Reply,the right/behind Tire was going to "unfold from the Rim"


He just punched a tv camera 

Definitely the right rear.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes Tire defect,in ORF´s Super Zoom Analysis it was visible.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

Hamilton is getting pissed off at the safety car lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hamilton is getting pissed off at the safety car lol.


Imagine....
220 Km/h is too slow.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

18 laps down and 12 of them under the safety car. I hate Silverstone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> 18 laps down and 12 of them under the safety car. I hate Silverstone.


The old Layout from the 80´s/90´s was the coolest in Silverstone.

McLaren seems in a very good Mood today.


Funny,how the Cars today are really susceptible for a "Mailüfterl"  (very low wind...) 

I remember Zandvoort in the 70´s...THAT was windy on the Track..


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

Grosjean is gonna get himself disqualified if he keeps doing illegal blocks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Vettel overtaken from Gasly....



Unfortunately in Comparison to the last Races...a little boring today.....


Hehehe..last Lap is great !!!!



Hahahaha.....One Lap more entertaining than the whole Race.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Vettel overtaken from Gasly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Lewis could have won with no tire


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Best last Lap ever.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Best last Lap ever.


Max would have won had redbull not fucked up and done an unnecessary pitstop


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Max would have won had redbull not fucked up and done an unnecessary pitstop


He had also the white Tyres,so maybe he suffered the same "fate" like the Mercedes and Sainz....


The Pirelli Guy runs away from the Cameras..


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

Next week needs to be a 1 lap race


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Next week needs to be a 1 lap race


Pirelli announced softer Tire Compounds for the next Race....



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*GP of Great Britain in Silverstone*
After 52 Laps:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:29:51,105
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull +5,856
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 18,474
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 19,650
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 22,277
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 26,937
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 31,188
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 32,670
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 37,311
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 41,857
11. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 42,167
12. George Russell GBR Williams 52,004
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 53,370
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 54,205
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 54,549
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 55,050
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap

Fastest Lap: Verstappen (1:27,097/52.)
Not started: Hülkenberg (GER/Racing Point)

Out: Magnussen (DEN/Haas), Kwjat (RUS/AlphaTauri)



*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 88
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 58
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 52
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 36
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 33
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 26
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 22
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 20
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 20
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 15
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 12
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 12
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 10
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0

Constructors Championship:

1. Mercedes 146
2. Red Bull 78
3. McLaren 51
4. Ferrari 43
5. Racing Point 42
6. Renault 32
7. Alpha Tauri 13
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0 

_*Next Race: *_
_*09.08. Grand Prix 70th Years Anniversary in Silverstone*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

What I do not understand,all is talking about the "dramatic and unique" Last Laps and Final this Year in Silverstone....

Almost forgot 2017 ?
Exactly the same Final Laps.....

And even Red Bull did it also the same Way,getting Max into the Pits as yesterday....



And NOBODY mentioned it yesterday....


This Society today is so "forgetable"....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

The Door for Vettel to Mercedes is finally closed as it seems

Bottas stays until 2021

Mercedes extended the contract with Bottas by at least one year until the end of the F1 season 2021.

"I am very proud to represent this fantastic team and the Mercedes star on our common journey next year," said Bottas, who still has a clear goal in mind: "Since I started Formula 1 as a child in love, it was my dream to become world champion one day.
This year I'm going for the title and by staying with Mercedes I will be in the best possible position to fight for it next year. "


Toto Wolff:

_*"We will announce the wedding soon. Mercedes, myself, Lewis and Valtteri. 
Basically it's a foursome that we have there. 
That is what we would like to do. There is no reason to dissolve us, ”said Wolff at Silverstone. 
A clear commitment to his current drivers. No trace of emigration thoughts.

"Don't worry at all"
He is not worried about Lewis Hamilton either. “Because we trust each other and have basically had the same contract for seven years. We just have to get it out of the drawer and read what's inside. 
Ultimately, it's about the commercial terms. But we always quickly came to an agreement. I'm not worried at all. "
*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

Friday will be the Day of two Decisions for our Pink Friends:

- Perez Quarantine is over now - who drives the Racing Point ?
- the Judgment from the Renault Protests (3 in total)

Red Bull,Ferrari and Mercedes also made a little "Pressure" in the last Days
for an Statement/Judgment because to get "Clarity"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

_*Racing Point got the Bill...*_

_Racing Point sums up a heavy penalty_

_Shortly before the first practice session for the second Grand Prix at Silverstone, Racing Point received the bill for allegedly illegal car parts. The International Automobile Federation (FIA) accepted the protests brought in by Renault at the races in Styria, Hungary and the first guest appearance at Silverstone and sentenced the racing team to a 400,000 euro fine and the deduction of 15 points in the constructors' championship._

_The FIA judgment specifically refers to the use of the cars in the Styrian Grand Prix in Spielberg, which were piloted by Sergio Perez (6th) and Lance Stroll (7th). Racing Point receives a fine of 200,000 euros each for using the two cars; 7.5 points are deducted for each car used. Renault protested a total of three times, after the second race in Spielberg also after the Grand Prix of Hungary and that of Great Britain. However, the FIA left it with a warning for the last two races mentioned._

_The French works team Renault had complained that several components, in particular the brake ventilation of the Racing Point cars, were forbidden copies of the parts that Mercedes had used the previous year. The FIA had to decide whether Racing Point's approach is covered by the rules, which according to the judgment is not the case._

_Protest announced_

_Billionaire Lawrence Stroll's racing team, which will compete as Aston Martin next year, has always admitted a resemblance, but has denied the exact copy of the Mercedes parts. Racing Point, which sources its engines from Mercedes, had already stated in advance that it would raise an objection if convicted._


And for the Second Driver:
In the run-up to the races in England - after the Grand Prix of Great Britain, the race for the 70th anniversary of Formula 1 is on the program this Sunday (3.10 p.m., live in ORF1) - Racing Point also had the first positive corona virus case of a driver to fight. Perez had to be replaced by Nico Hulkenberg. After the Mexican tested positive again, the German is also on duty this time. A week ago, at Hülkenberg, the clutch went on strike before the start.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Actual Constructors Championship:

1. Mercedes 146
2. Red Bull 78
3. McLaren 51
4. Ferrari 43
5. Renault 32
6. Racing Point * 27
7. Alpha Tauri 13
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0 
*
* after the Penalty.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Well that fine for the Mercedes B team was to be expected. And i'm pretty sure Daddy Stroll will have enough money to be able to pay the fine. And all things considered €400000 is a pretty good deal to buy a Mercedes F1 car


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

I also think,it does not "affect" Team Stroll.
The Points maybe,but I am not sure,this Years Contructors Points will also be profitable as usual....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*GP 70. Anniversary of Formula 1*
_*

First Friday Practice:*_

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:26,166
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:26,304
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:26,893
_4. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:26,942*_
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:27,062
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:27,280
7. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:27,498
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:27,539
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:27,653
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:27,701
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:27,707
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:27,846
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:27,908
14. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:28,138
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:28,170
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:28,226
17. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:28,511
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:28,655
19. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1:28,960
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:29,319

*Replaces Perez for the Second Time.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Rather interesting that Mercedes have signed Bottas for a contract for next year yet have not actually signed themselves up to compete in F1 in 2021.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/53694574


----------



## mrgone (Aug 7, 2020)

i think they should keep the concept of back-to-back races with different tire compounds


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

_*Second Free Practice:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:25,606
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:25,782
3. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:26,421
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:26,437
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:26,501
6. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:26,746
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:26,812
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:26,867
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:26,918
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:26,928
11. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:26,960
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:27,002
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:27,128
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:27,198
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:27,294
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1:27,320
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:27,535
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:27,582
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:27,683
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:27,955


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Ferrari are set to appeal the racing point decision.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/53698785


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Ferrari are set to appeal the racing point decision.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/53698785



Yes,of course,the Ferrari Team have enough "dirt on the stick" (having a Skeleton in the Closet) themselves......


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm bored so here is a funny gif of Lando


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

_*Saturday Free Practice:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:26,621
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:26,784
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:27,202
4. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:27,256
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:27,263
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:27,328
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1;27,455
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:27,474
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:27,496
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1;27,627
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:27,659
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:27,754
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:27,811
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:27,815
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:28,076
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:28,125
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:28,349
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:28,468
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:28,538
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:28,763


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2020)

Hulk is doing amazing today. And very disappointing qualifying by McLaren for some strange reason.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hulk is doing amazing today. And very disappointing qualifying by McLaren for some strange reason.


Hulk is back.

They all ask about Vettel - what is going on ?
Very simple - as everytime by Ferrari...if you are leaving,you are on the Looser Side....
And maybe he has already his next Year Contract......

Also for Albon the Air is getting thinner and thinner....

Sainz.....Oh dear....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

Great one from Hulk and Valtteri.

_*Qualifying: 
*_
1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:25,154
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:25,217
3. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:26,082
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:26,176
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:26,297
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:26,428
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:26,534
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:26,614
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:26,669
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:26,778 

Out in Q2:
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:27,011
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:27,078
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:27,083
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:27,254
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:27,455 

Out in Q1:
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:27,882
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:28,236
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:28,430
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:28,433
20. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:28,493


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2020)

Racing point are going to end up asking Hulk to stay for the rest of the season if he keeps doing this well.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Racing point are going to end up asking Hulk to stay for the rest of the season if he keeps doing this well.


Maybe the next Door is closed for Vettel.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

_*Starting Grid:*_

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
13. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
14. Esteban Ocon * FRA Renault 
15. George Russell GBR Williams 
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
20. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 

* 3 Place Grid Penalty


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Outstanding Job,Red Bull and Max !!!! 

*GP 70th Anniversary in Silverstone*

After 52 Laps (306,198 km):

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 11,326
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 19,231
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 29,289
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 39,15+
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 42,538
7. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 55,951
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:04,773
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:05,544
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:09,669
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:10,642
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:13,370
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:14,070
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Lap
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Lap

Out: Kevin Magnussen (DEN/Haas)
Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:28,451)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 107
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 77
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 73
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 45
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 38
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 36
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 28
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 22
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 20
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 16
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 15
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 12
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 10
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 6
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 2
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
21. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 180
2. Red Bull 113
3. Ferrari 55
4. McLaren 53
5. Racing Point 41
6. Renault 36
7. Alpha Tauri 14
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0 

Next Race:

_*16.08. GP from Spanien in Barcelona *_


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2020)

I had one hell of a nightmare watching todays race. First my laptop decided to fry itself so it will need a little repair from myself. So I then had to revert to watching it on my phone and the bloody Sky Go app kept crashing every few minutes.

Great race for Max and Hulk the rest of it was a mega snooze fest. I hope next week is a bit more exciting. And hopefully McLaren can get back up to pace.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I had one hell of a nightmare watching todays race. First my laptop decided to fry itself so it will need a little repair from myself. So I then had to revert to watching it on my phone and the bloody Sky Go app kept crashing every few minutes.
> 
> Great race for Max and Hulk the rest of it was a mega snooze fest. I hope next week is a bit more exciting. And hopefully McLaren can get back up to pace.



Maybe the "Ban" from some certain Person has to do with it.....? 



Vettel was really pissed on Ferrari.......Hehehe...but I do not think this helps for the next Races...
...also his Teammate has "passed" him and it maybe not surprising,he has now Ferrari on his Side.........also not helpful.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

_*Grand Prix of Spain*_

_*Friday First Free Practice:*_

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,785
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,824
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:17,724
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:17,970
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:17,981
6. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:18,291
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:18,471
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:18,606
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:18,620
10. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:18,643
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:18,733
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:18,736
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:18,744
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:18,888
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:18,917
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:18,981
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:19,145
18. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:19,230
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1;20,334
20. Roy Nissany ISR Williams 1:20,664


_*Second Friday Practice:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,883
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:17,170
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:17,704
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:17,868
5. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:18,133
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:18,147
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:18,214
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:18,293
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:18,303
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:18,312
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:18,357
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:18,404
13. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:18,491
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:18,506
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:18,642
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:18,761
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:18,900
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:18,964
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:19,155
20. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19,391


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

_*Starting Grid:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
9. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Starting Grid:*_
> 
> 1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes
> 2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes
> ...


Looks like another boring race unless Max can pull another surprise.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Looks like another boring race unless Max can pull another surprise.



Do not forget the Tires....again.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Do not forget the Tires....again.....


Someone needs to put broken glass on the track just to make things interesting


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Someone needs to put broken glass on the track just to make things interesting


Really,it will be "interesting" because of the Temperatures again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

Unconfirmed News:

Vettel races 2021 with Racing Point/Aston Martin.
The definite YES should be confirmed in Spa.

And also very likely:
Stroll has to leave Racing Point.
Why ?

Stroll said this today to Channel 4:



> _*If he (*_Note - Strolls "Dad"_*) separates me from the team, then okay. That would be a business decision, and that's how it works every now and then. I would certainly take it with composure. "*_



Perez has "Sponsorship Money" on his Side....



Another "Source":
https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...-Sebastian-Vettel-Ferrari-2021-F1-Season-News



Another "Rumor"......

Hülkenberg should replace Vettel during the actual 2020 Season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Unconfirmed News:
> 
> Vettel races 2021 with Racing Point/Aston Martin.
> The definite YES should be confirmed in Spa.
> ...


Good Perez is the better driver anyway and Hulk should definitely replace Seb as I believe Seb is deliberately not trying.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 16, 2020)

Just when you thought the 2020 calendar couldn’t get any better… F1 is set to return to the awesome Istanbul Park in Turkey. And also to Jerez in Spain. Dates have still to be confirmed but the races are happening.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2020)

Boring.....very boring Race...........


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Boring.....very boring Race...........


Max on the team radio is fun though  he is getting very angry


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 16, 2020)

That was worse than last week lol I fell asleep for a little bit.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Spain*

_After 66 Laps (307,230 km):
_
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:31:45,279
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 24,177
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 44,752
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1 Lap
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Lap
7. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1 Lap
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull  1 Lap
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri  1 Lap
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren  1 Lap
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1 Lap
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo  1 Lap
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Lap
16. Antonio Giovanazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2 Laps
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2 Laps

Out: Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari)

Fastest Lap: Bottas (1:19,750)


*Drives Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 132
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 95
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 89
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 45
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 40
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 40
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 39
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 32
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 23
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 20
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 16
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 16
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 14
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 6
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 2
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
21. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 221
2. Red Bull 135
3. Racing Point * 63
4. McLaren 62
5. Ferrari 61
6. Renault 36
7. Alpha Tauri 16
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0 


_*Next Race:*_

_*Spa - Grand Prix of Belgium 30.August 2020*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 17, 2020)

Funny moment from yesterday's race when they were talking about Lewis being a vegan.

Martin Brundle: "How does Valtteri Bottas get inside Lewis' head?"

Nico Rosberg: "Well at Silverstone they slept in motorhomes next to each other. He should have put a massive grill under Lewis' window and slapped burgers on there...10 per night."


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 17, 2020)

Indy 500 this weekend and I predict the winner will be Pato O'Ward. I also predict Alonso will have a big crash in the last lap.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Just when you thought the 2020 calendar couldn’t get any better… F1 is set to return to the awesome Istanbul Park in Turkey. And also to Jerez in Spain. Dates have still to be confirmed but the races are happening.



*Turkey on 15. November 2020
Bahrain 1 on 29. November 2020
Bahrain 2 (different Layout) on 6.December 2020
Abu Dhabi on 13. December 2020*


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Turkey on 15. November 2020
> Bahrain 1 on 29. November 2020
> Bahrain 2 (different Layout) on 6.December 2020
> Abu Dhabi on 13. December 2020*


Yep the rest of the season has been confirmed and we have 17 races this year whichbis a lot more than I thought we would get a few months ago.









The outer circuit looks like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep the rest of the season has been confirmed and we have 17 races this year whichbis a lot more than I thought we would get a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 222122
> 
> ...





And look which nice Tracks we have beside the "Regular" ones....

.....honestly,I do not need Fans/Spectators......except when the Entry is free in the Future.

Bloody "Money Making"...only for that the Rich are getting richer...THAT is honestly the Way to save Money...not only on the Teams


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2020)

It's a good thing F1 has started and a full season is been done!
I don't miss the fans being on the track, in F1 who needs actual fans on the side 
I just watch any motosport on tv (MotoGP/F1/F2/Rally, whatever...)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

_*One,two...sold Williams....
*_
Williams Racing sold to US investment company

Williams Racing and with it the traditional Formula 1 team have been sold to the US investment company Dorilton Capital. That became official on Friday. The team will continue to compete as Williams in the World Cup, and Grove will remain the base of the racing team in Great Britain.

Williams has had significant financial problems for years, which have recently worsened in the CoV crisis. In Dorilton Capital they have found a new owner, "who understands the sport and knows what it takes to be successful," said Koteam boss Claire Williams. The investor also respects “the legacy of the team”.

“This is the end of an era for Williams as a family-run team. But we know that the team is in good hands, ”said Claire Williams about the takeover, which had been on the horizon for some time due to the strategic realignment that had become necessary.

The Formula 1 racing team Williams was founded in 1977 by Frank Williams, the father of Claire Williams, and Patrick Head. The team won the constructors' championship a total of nine times. The last driver's world title was won in 1997 by the Canadian Jacques Villeneuve. The Briton George Russell and the Canadian Nicholas Latifi are currently driving for the rear end of the World Championship without points after six races.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3066072/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

@AmandaRose

The Indy 500 Cars looks like


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> @AmandaRose
> 
> The Indy 500 Cars looks like


Hey Alexander1970 if you are watching it please don't post the result as I can't watch the 500 until tomorrow lol as busy tonight


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey Alexander1970 if you are watching it please don't post the result as I can't watch the 500 until tomorrow lol as busy tonight


Oh,I thought we watch it together.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh,I thought we watch it together.


Yes I got an unwanted visit from a friend lol I just want to watch the 500


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes I got an unwanted visit from a friend lol I just want to watch the 500



Then have a very nice Evening,Amanda.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Then have a very nice Evening,Amanda.


My friend is gone I can watch what is left now of the race lol. Alonso is doing shit and I still think Pato will win lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

They showed a Picture with Veekay and Max Verstappen from 2011.

Alonso sucks...as everytime.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rossi or Dixon.I think.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Rossi or Dixon.I think.


Pato will zip past at the end trust me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Pato will zip past at the end trust me


Why is his Mclaren so much faster then that from our "Friend" Alonso ?
Maybe he has still his old F1 Honda Engine in his Ass....




Man...these Cars are soo shitty to exit.....



Wow,THAT is what I call a Punishment.......F1 - look how does it work.



This Rossi is crazy ...insane !!!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Why is his Mclaren so much faster then that from our "Friend" Alonso ?
> Maybe he has still his old F1 Honda Engine in his Ass....View attachment 222616
> 
> 
> ...


Shame he crashed but bloody hell he passed 5 cars in one move. What a great driver


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hehehe..Dixon will make it...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh no........



So exciting and then such an End.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

Yep what a great race such a shame it had to finish under a yellow flag. The cars are ugly but you always get exciting races in Indy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep what a great race such a shame it had to finish under a yellow flag. The cars are ugly but you allways get exciting races in Indy.


I watched it in the 90s/early 2000er Years as Champ Car Series.

So,yes,nice and really good Race,very entertaining,lots of Crashes (without "Human Damage") but ugly Cars.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I watched it in the 90s/early 2000er Years as Champ Car Series.
> 
> So,yes,nice and really good Race,very entertaining,lots of Crashes (without "Human Damage") but ugly Cars.


I watch every race and it's always exciting. The cars were even worse about 5 years ago. Great to see an old Formula one driver win Indy and even better it wasn't Alonso 


Penske 2015 car so bloody ugly.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

That was my favorite Car/Design:



 

(Greg Moore/Patrick Carpentier/Paul Tracy....)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

*Grand Prix from Belgium*

First Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:44,493
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:44,562
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:44,574
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1;44,629
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:44,868
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:45,049
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1;45,099
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:45,222
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:45,225
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:45,274
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:45,447
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:45,503
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:45,704
14. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:45,759
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:46,179
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:46,488
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:46,570
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas No Time
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas No Time
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

Honestly the Spa Track (and also many other "Classic" Tracks) Layout/Enviroments are getting "shittier" every Year...
Take a Look on La Source and the Pit Entry Chicane for Example...






Yes,it is for the "Safety".....


Wow,Ferrari behind Alfa Romeo...that is a Disaster..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

_*Second Free Practice:*_

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:43,744
2. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault + 0,048
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,096
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,390
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,393
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,418
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,424
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 0,464
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,730
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,856
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 0,934
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,082
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,117
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,152
_*15. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,696 *_
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1,719
_*17. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,939*_
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,030
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,090
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,498


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

_*Third Free Practice:*_

1.Lewis Hamilton      1:43.255
2.Esteban Ocon        1:43.485    + 0.230
3.Lando Norris          1:43.641    + 0.386
4.Alexander Albon     1:43.731    + 0.476
5.Valtteri Bottas        1:43.813    + 0.558    
6.Max Verstappen     1:43.896    + 0.641    
7.Daniel Ricciardo     1:43.973    + 0.718    
8.Lance Stroll           1:43.988    + 0.733    
9.Carlos Sainz Jr.     1:44.006    + 0.751    
10.Sergio Pérez       1:44.180    + 0.925    
11.Pierre Gasly       1:44.508    + 1.253    
12.Daniil Kvyat        1:44.543    + 1.288    
13.Nicholas Latifi     1:44.771    + 1.516    
14.Kevin Magnussen    1:44.841    + 1.586    
15.Romain Grosjean    1:44.844    + 1.589    
16.Kimi Räikkönen     1:44.932    + 1.677    
17.Charles Leclerc    1:45.147    + 1.892    
18.George Russell     1:45.157    + 1.902    
19.Antonio Giovinazzi 1:45.190    + 1.935    
20.Sebastian Vettel   1:45.420    + 2.165


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

Watching F1 on Sky/ESPN is much,much better than that shitty ORF...Man,that sucks.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

_*Qualifying Final Standing:*_

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:41,252
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:41,763
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:41,778
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:42,061
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:42,264
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:42,396
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:42,438
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:42,532
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:42,603
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:43,657 

Out in Q2:
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:42,730
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:42,745
13. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:42,996
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:43,261
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:43,468 

Out in Q1:
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:43,743
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:43,838
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:43,950
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:44,138
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:44,314


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Watching F1 on Sky/ESPN is much,much better than that shitty ORF...Man,that sucks.....


Told you Sky was much better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Told you Sky was much better


Honestly our "Expert" Alexander Wurz annoys me.....
Nothing achieved but always "big" Mouth...no Idea from F1 History....
The Commentary Hausleitner is ok,he knows a little from History.

And today I had enough from them...
We had our Legend Heinz Prüller in the Past.He knows everything and I mean really everything about everybody in Formula 1.
He commented Races from Phone Boxes,without TV Screen and such Things,always great....

But with Age he "forget" many Things and "messed up" Things....so ORF got rid of him....
But with Wurz I have really a Problem.

He knows that on ORF not many real F1 Fans from around the World are watching,so he claimed to be the Inventor from the HALO for Example a couple of Years ago...

Or that without him the current (really shitty) Tracks wouldn't be so safe ...
Such Things ..... as if he were such an important Person for Formula 1 ...
I could 
 everytime he opens his Mouth....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Carlos Sainz is out before the Race.....
(Defective Exhaust)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Carlos Sainz is out before the Race.....
> (Defective Exhaust)


 Lando will just need to try even harder now so McLaren can get a good result. 

Go Lando Go


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Mercedes on Full Power - No Chance for the Rest....


Alfa Tauri with Gasly a very good Race on the White Tyres.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow Bad crash.

Needs to be red flagged someone is going to get a burst tire from all the debris.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Wow Bad crash.
> 
> Needs to be red flagged someone is going to get a burst tire from all the debris.


I hope the Safety Car was the correct Decision....

Debris and high Speed Circuit.....



Could be really a good Race for Gasly.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I hope the Safety Car was the correct Decision....
> 
> Debris and high Speed Circuit.....
> 
> ...


Poor George he always has terrible luck. Such a great driver in a terrible car.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

Haha...the best Fights are in the last Part of the Field between the Ferrari powered Cars.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Haha...the best Fights are in the last Part of the Field between the Ferrari powered Cars.


They are gonna crash into each other


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

That Picture from Sainz says all: He maybe regrets the Choice to change to Ferrari next Year...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

*GP of Belgium in Spa-Francorchamps*
After 44 Laps (= 308,176 km):

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 44 Runden
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 7,9
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 14,4
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 20,8
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 41,3
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 42,3
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 42,9
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 48,6
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 52,4
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 53,1
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:08,94
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:09,7
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:12,1
14. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:14,4
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:16,4
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:17,8
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:25,


Out: George Russell (GBR/Williams), Antonio Giovinazzi (ITA/Alfa Romeo)
Not Started: Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren)

Fastest Lap: Daniel Ricciardo (1:47,483/Lap 44)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That Picture from Sainz says all: He maybe regrets the Choice to change to Ferrari next Year...


Yep 2020 will be a tough year for him but Ferrari will be back near the front in 2022 with the new rules.

What a boring race today.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep 2020 will be a tough year for him but Ferrari will be back near the front in 2022 with the new rules.
> 
> What a boring race today.


Yes definitely.Next 2 Weeks -> Italy,that will be funny...with that "strong" Ferraris".




*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 157
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 110
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 107
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 48
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 45
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 45
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 42
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 33
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 33
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 26
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 23
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 18
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 16
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 6
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
16. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 2
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
21. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0


*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 264
2. Red Bull 158
3. McLaren 68
4. Racing Point * 66
5. Ferrari 61
6. Renault 59
7. Alpha Tauri 20
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0 

_*Next Race:06.September 2020 in Italy/Monza.*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2020)

*F1-Grand-Prix of Italy*

First Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:20,703
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,245
3. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,797
4. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 0,852
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,938
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,964
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,044
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,044
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,086
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,118
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,201
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,281
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,428
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,706
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,719
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,849
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,916
18. Roy Nissany ISR Williams 2,123
19. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 2,285
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,417 

Verstappen Crash:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2020)

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:20,192
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,262
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,897
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,929
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,036
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,121
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,184
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,197
9. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,311
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,402
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,505
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,541
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,594
14. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,691
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,888
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,896
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,955
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,062
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,633
20. George Russell GBR Williams 2,735


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2020)

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:20,089
2. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren + 0,229
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,323
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,330
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,350
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,367
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,474
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 0,604
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 0,715
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,808
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,828
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,847
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 0,864
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,116
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,174
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,347
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,370
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1,588
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1,675
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,001


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes,a great Decision from the FIA...no Party Mode.....
It seems it is getting more worse than before.....



*Unofficial Result:*
(some Investigations....)

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:18,887
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:18,956
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:19,695
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:19,720
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:19,795
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:19,820
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:19,864
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:20,049
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:20,090
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:20,177
Out in Q2:
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:20,169
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:20,234
13. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:20,273
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:20,926
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:21,573
Out in Q1:
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:21,139
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:21,151
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:21,206
19. George Russell GBR Williams 1:21,587
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:21,717


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2020)

*Starting Grid:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
13. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
19. George Russell GBR Williams 
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2020)

Sainz is gonna win this race. Go team McLaren go.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2020)

What a great race well done Carlos and Lando.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2020)

Very nice Race,really very nice.

As always,when a Team is to dominant,Mistakes happens.....but good for the Race.
And Sainz slowly should realise,he did the wrong Choice for next Year......
And I do not think 2021 brings really THAT Changes in Formula 1.....as they all promise.....

Gasly has taken the Chance today,great.
Sainz will have great Fun with Alonso next Year...two "spanish Alphas".....

Binotto said in an Interview after the Race,they "will learn" from today´s Race......

Vettel gaves an very great and funny Interview to ORF:

"I mog nimma...."
(i don't like anymore)

He says it now "clearly" how is his Situation by Ferrari...very honest and clear Statements,very Sarcastic,but a really funny Interview.
(ORF:"How about your physical Condition ?"
Vettel "I am topfit,because my Raceweekends actual lasts only a few Laps..."




*Grand Prix of Italy in Monza*

After 53 Laps (306,720 km):

1. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:47:06,056
2. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren + 0,415
3. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 3,358
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 6,000
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 7,108
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 8,391
7. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 17,245 *
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 18,691
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 22,208
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 23,224
11. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 32,876
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 35,164
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 36,312
14. George Russell GBR Williams 36,539
15. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 37,533 **
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 55,199 *
*
Race restarted after 26 Laps.*

Fastest Lap: Hamilton (GBR/Mercedes): 1:22,746

Out: Sebastian Vettel (GER/Ferrari), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Kevin Magnussen (DEN/Haas), Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull)

* 10 Seconds Stop-and-Go-Penalty
** 5 Seconds Penalty


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Drivers Championship:
*
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 164
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 117
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 110
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 57
. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 48
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 45
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 43
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 41
. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 41
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 34
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 30
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 16
14. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 6
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 4
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
21. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0
*
Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 281
2. Red Bull 158
3. McLaren 98
4. Racing Point 82
5. Ferrari 61
6. Renault 71
7. Alpha Tauri 47
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0


_*Next Race: 13.September 2020 - Grand Prix of the Toscana in Mugello*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2020)

Goodbye to Renault in 2021 and hello to Alpine F1.

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.renault-alpine-f1-team-2021.7eY84dCU9MythQjcYG8T45.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Goodbye to Renault in 2021 and hello to Alpine F1.
> 
> https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.renault-alpine-f1-team-2021.7eY84dCU9MythQjcYG8T45.html
> 
> ...



Thats exactly the Car for our Spanish Friend to win the Championship......


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

Ferrari have new team colours for thier 1000th Formula 1 grand prix at Mugello this weekend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Ferrari have new team colours for thier 1000th Formula 1 grand prix at Mugello this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 224345



You mean with these Cars,it looks better,when they "did not finish" the Race.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

It takes a little Time but now official:

Perez leaves Racing Point.
Not official confirmed - Vettel takes the Seat next Year.

https://twitter.com/search?q=perez+leaving+racing+point&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...-of-2020-in-shock.7zanCyJajiMZvL3vrit5FU.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2020)

It is now confirmed that Seb is joining Racing Point/Aston Martin
https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/54098516


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It is now confirmed that Seb is joining Racing Point/Aston Martin
> https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/54098516



As we all vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaguely "suspected" .....





Very surprising,isn´t it,my Dear ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Toskana*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,989
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,207
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,246
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,982
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,050
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,126
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,209
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,255
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,396
10. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,411
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,473
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,509
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,662
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,669
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,747
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1,854
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,955
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1,994
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,124
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,268 

*First Free Practice: *

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:17,879
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,048
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,307
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,530
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,797
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 0,926
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 0,960
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,102
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,189
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,261
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,340
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,345
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,388
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,443
15. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,578
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1,599
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,672
18. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,957
19. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,961
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,155


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2020)

Perez will get a Grid Penalty for crashing Kimi:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Toskana*


Qualifying:
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:15,144
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:15,203
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:15,505
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:15,954
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:16,270
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:16,311
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:16,356
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:16,543
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:17,870
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault No Time

Out in Q2:
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:16,640
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:16,854
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:16,854
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:16,858
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:17,254 

Out in Q1:
16. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:17,125
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:17,220
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1:17,232
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:17,320
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:17,348 

*Starting Grid:*
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point *
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
9. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
16. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 

* One Place Grid Penalty


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2020)

Bye bye Max lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like Carlos has broken his wrist or done some other bad injury to it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 13, 2020)

As we can see,driving on a "real" Track is not so easy.



"Race Engineer": We got a 5 Second Penalty..."
"Kimi": For what ?
"Race Engineer": We got a 5 Second Penalty...added to your Racetime"

"Kimi":  *For WHAT* !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 13, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Toskana*

After 59 Laps:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes +4,880
3. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 8,064
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 10,417
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 15,650
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 18,883
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 21,756
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 28,345
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 29,770*
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 29,983
11. George Russell GBR Williams 32,404
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 42,036 

* Five Seconds added (Crossing the Pit Lane on entering)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton 1:18,833 (58.)

Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri), Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren), Kevin Magnussen (DEN/Haas), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams), Antonio Giovinazzi (ITA/Alfa Romeo), Esteban Ocon (FRA/Renault), Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 190
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 135
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 110
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 65
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 63
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 53
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 49
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 44
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 43
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 41
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 30
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 17
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 10
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 6
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0
21. George Russell GBR Williams 0 


*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 325
2. Red Bull 173
3. McLaren 106
4. Racing Point 92
5. Renault 83
6. Ferrari 66
7. Alpha Tauri 53
8. Alfa Romeo 4
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2020)

Kimi in "Topshape"    


 



And mayb a new Classic "Kimi":


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2020)

After watching this Indy Car Scene from 1990,it is maybe understandable,why the Safety Car in Formula 1 is so often on Track......



Spoiler: Warning !! Heavy Disturbing Images !!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2020)

(Ex-Ferrari Chief) Stefano Domenicali becomes new Formula 1 Boss in 2021..

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/stefano-domenicali-new-f1-ceo/4879850/




Spoiler: Personal Note....



 

Now the Ferrari Mafia has all the "Power" over Formula 1.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Russia*

First Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:34,923
2. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:35,430
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:35,577
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:35,796
5. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:35,965
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:36,061
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:36,230
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:36,254
9. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:36,323
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:36,706
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:36,896
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:36,970
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:37,110
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:37,201
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:37,230
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:37,430
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:37,595
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:37,649
19. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:37,716
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:37,784


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Russia*

Second Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:33,519
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:33,786
3. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:34,577
4. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:34,723
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:34,847
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:34,890
7. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:35,048
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:35,052
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:35,139
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:35,183
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:35,210
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:35,242
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:35,461
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:35,516
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:35,563
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1:35,575
17. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:35,627
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:35,729
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:36,053
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:36,858


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Russland*

Third Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:33,279
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,776
3. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,817
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 0,960
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,973
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,027
7. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,315
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,453
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,489
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,508
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,513
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,527
13. George Russell GBR Williams 1,700
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,978
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,013
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,172
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,311
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,320
19. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 2,324
20. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,702


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of Russland*
> 
> Third Free Practice:
> 
> ...


Jesus what happened to Lando?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Jesus what happened to Lando?


McLaren tested a new nose that is based on the Mercedes design on Friday.
This is a further development of the specification already tested in Mugello.
Because the data was promising, the engineers decided to continue using the new part.
Lando Norris drives the new specification, Carlos Sainz the old one.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First Race with Fans:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

Vettel crashed - 2:15 min left for Hamilton to Qualify.










------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Last Second*_ Hamilton......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Russland*

Qualifying: 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:31,304
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:31,867
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:31,956
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:32,317
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:32,364
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:32,550
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:32,624
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:32,857
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:33,000
10. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:33,008 

Out in Q2:
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:33,239
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:33,249
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:33,364
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1:33,583
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:33,609 

Out in Q1:
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:34,592
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:34,594
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:34,681
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:35,066
20. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:35,267


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2020)

Crash in F2 Race today:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2020)

You can maybe think,they want to "affect" the Championship....

What a "Puppet Theater"......

10 Seconds Penalty added to the Race Result - I think no Problem for Lewis,he is fast enough.

2 x 5 Seconds during the Race......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Russland in Sotschi*

After 53 Laps:
1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
8. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
10. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
12. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
18. George Russell GBR Williams 

Out: Carlos Sainz (ESP/McLaren), Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point)

Fastest Lap: Bottas


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2020)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 205
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 161
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 128
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 65
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 64
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 63
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 57
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 56
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 45
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 41
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 36
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 17
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 14
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 6
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. George Russell GBR Williams 0
21. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 0
Stand nach zehn Rennen

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 366
2. Red Bull 192
3. McLaren 106
4. Racing Point * 104
5. Renault 99
6. Ferrari 74
7. Alpha Tauri 59
8. Alfa Romeo 4
9. Haas 1
10. Williams 0 

_*Next Race: 11.10.2020 -  Grand Prix of the Eiffel on the Nürburgring*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2020)

Yet "unofficial":

Tomorrow,Friday October 9th 2020,it should be confirmed:

Team Alfa Romeo 2021:

Kimi Räikkönen and Mick Schumacher
Both should get a 1 Year Contract.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

*Grand Prix of the Eiffel:*

Friday Practice cancelled due Fog.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 10, 2020)

Hulk is back cause Lance Stroll is sick.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2020)

*Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:26,225
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,136
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,456
4. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,671
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 0,813
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,942
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,020
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,167
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,224
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,303
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,409
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,570
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,699
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,731
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1,890
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,068
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,118
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,145
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,716
. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2020)

*Grand Prix of the Eifel *
*

Qualifying: 
*
1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:25,269
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:25,525
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:25,562
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:26,035
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:26,047
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:26,223
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:26,242
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:26,458
9. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:26,704
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:26,709

Out Q2:
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:26,738
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:26,776
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:26,848
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:26,936
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:27,125

Out Q1:
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:27,552
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:27,564
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:27,812
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:27,817
20. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 1:28,021


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2020)

Stupid fucking move by Kimi. Poor George such an awesome driver but he has terrible luck.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)

*Grand Prix of the Eifel*

After 60 Laps:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:35:49,641
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 4,470
3. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 14,613
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 16,070
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 21,905
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 22,766
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 30,814
8. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 32,596
9. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 39,081
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 40,035
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 40,810
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 41,476
13. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 49,585
14. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 54,449
15. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 55,588


Out: Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Russell (GBR/Williams), Ocon (FRA/Renault), Albon (THA/Red Bull), Norris (GBR/McLaren)
Fastest Lap: Verstappen 1:28,139 (60.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 230
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 161
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 147
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 78
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 68
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 65
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 64
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 63
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 53
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 51
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 36
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 17
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 14
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 10
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 3
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
21. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 391
2. Red Bull 211
3. Racing Point 120
4. McLaren 116
5. Renault 114
6. Ferrari 80
7. Alpha Tauri 67
8. Alfa Romeo 5
9. Haas 3
10. Williams 0 


_*Next Race:*_
_*25.10. GP in Portugal in Portimao*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)

> _*Next Race:*_
> _*25.10. GP in Portugal in Portimao*_



.......sure this Grand Prix will be held...? 

https://www.theportugalnews.com/news/new-government-measures-coming-into-force/56165


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)

HAAS Driver Duo leaves at the End of the Season.

The Frenchman Romain Grosjean and the Dane Kevin Magnussen will leave the Formula 1 racing team Haas at the end of the season. The US team announced on Thursday. Before that, both drivers had announced their farewell to Haas on social media channels.

Mick Schumacher's entry now more likely

This is his last season for Haas, tweeted Magnussen. The 28-year-old has been driving for Haas since 2017. The two vacancies at Haas could facilitate Mick Schumacher's entry into Formula 1. Because the racing team works closely with Ferrari and is therefore also an option for pilots from the Italians' young talent.

This includes Schumacher above all. The 21-year-old son of Formula 1 record world champion Michael Schumacher is currently leading Formula 2 and is considered a promising candidate for a regular cockpit next season at Alfa Romeo - also a Ferrari partner - or Haas.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3068476/


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> HAAS Driver Duo leaves at the End of the Season.
> 
> The Frenchman Romain Grosjean and the Dane Kevin Magnussen will leave the Formula 1 racing team Haas at the end of the season. The US team announced on Thursday. Before that, both drivers had announced their farewell to Haas on social media channels.
> 
> ...


I predict that Hulk and Nikita Mazepin will be the new Haas drivers for next year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I predict that Hulk and Nikita Mazepin will be the new Haas drivers for next year.


Yes,that sounds very likely.

And I think Kimi and Mick will do a Year together with Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Portugal in Portimao*

Second Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:17,940
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:18,535
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:18,743
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:18,838
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:19,113
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:19,175
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:19,178
8. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:19,308
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:19,496
10. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:19,643
11. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19,821
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:19,901
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:19,987
14. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:20,465
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:20,490
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:20,680
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:20,805
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:20,867
19. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:20,983
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2:21,396 

First Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:18,410
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:18,749
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:19,191
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:19,309
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:19,365
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:19,441
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:19,907
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:19,954
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:20,058
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:20,124
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:20,200
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:20,207
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:20,278
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:20,846
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:20,954
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:21,009
17. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:21,169
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1:21,374
19. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:21,673
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:22,054


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 23, 2020)

Someone should have told Max it was practice and not the actual race. Why on earth was he overtaking on a corner during practice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Portugal in Portimao*

Third Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,654
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,680
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:16,812
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:16,930
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:17,117
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:17,229
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:17,238
8. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:17,297
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:17,478
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:17,666
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:17,685
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:17,968
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:17,922
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:17,935
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:18,032
16. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:18,100
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:18,201
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:18,287
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:18,397
20. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:18,454


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)

*Qualifying:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,652
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,754
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:16,904
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:17,090
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:17,223
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:17,437
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:17,520
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:17,525
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:17,803
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault No Time

Out in Q2:
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:17,614
12. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:17,626
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:17,728
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1:17,788
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:17,919 

Out in Q1:
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:18,201
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:18,323
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:18,364
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:18,508
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:18,777


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2020)

Go team McLaren go wahoo


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2020)

Stroll is a fucking idiot poor Lando


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Stroll is a fucking idiot poor Lando


Penalty.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2020)

Boring......and then Mercedes took out any Chance of a good Race (in my Opinion they "destroyed" Bottas Race with the White Tires instead of the Red....)

McLaren is cool,now the Upgrades seems to work.

And I think that´s it for Albon....very disappointing Performance again...


*Grand Prix of Portugal in Portimao*
After 66 Laps (309,144 km):

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:18,949
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 25,592
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 34,508
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:05,312
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1 Lap
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1 Lap
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1 Lap
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1 Lap
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1 Lap
11. Kimi Räikönnen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1 Lap
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1 Lap
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Lap
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Lap
19. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1 Lap

Out: Lance Stroll (CAN/Racing Point)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:18,750)

##################################################################

*Drivers Championship :*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 256
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 179
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 162
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 80
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 75
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 74
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 65
8. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 64
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 63
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 59
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 40
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 18
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 14
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 10
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 3
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
21. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 435
2. Red Bull 226
3. Racing Point 126
4. McLaren 124
5. Renault 120
6. Ferrari 96
7. Alpha Tauri 77
8. Alfa Romeo 5
9. Haas 3
10. Williams 0


_*Next Race: 01.11. GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola*_
_(..maybe they should re-activate the old Layout with Tamburello....that makes the Race maybe more interesting....)_


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2020)

Stroll and Latifi should be gone from F1 for good they are both absolutely shit. The fact that Williams want to get rid of George is fucking shocking put him in a decent team and he will be world champion one day.. I'm 100% sure he will get a drive at Mercedes when Lewis retires.

As for McLaren next season they are gonna be brilliant with the Mercedes engine in their car.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2020)

Very funny that Toto Wolff said "No Mercedes Motors for Red Bull.."

..but does that also not means




"No Mercedes Motors for Aston Martin"...Hehehe.....


because of:

_Mercedes is getting more into Aston Martin

Mercedes-Benz is getting more involved in the ailing British luxury car manufacturer Aston Martin Lagonda. The Daimler passenger car subsidiary will give the British access to new technologies, the companies announced yesterday in Stuttgart and Gaydon. The share is being increased from the current 2.6 percent to a maximum of 20 percent, it said.

Over the next three years, Germans will receive new shares to be issued in Aston Martin in several steps up to a total value of 286 million British pounds (315 million euros). Aston Martin will receive next-generation hybrid and electric powertrains, as well as other vehicle components and systems, among other things. The British, who are known for the cars from the James Bond films, have been suffering from a downturn for some time and have high hopes for their first own SUV called the DBX.

_
and:
_
The Racing Point Team is due to be rebranded to Aston Martin for the 2021 Formula One season._


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kimi and Giovinazzi drives for Alfa Romeo 2021:
https://sport.orf.at/stories/3068788/

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...rag-verlaengerung-mick-schumacher-f1-zukunft/

Kimi Räikkönen (324 Grands Prix) extended his career in the premier class one more time. As his current team Alfa Romeo Racing confirmed by press release on Friday morning before the Emilia Romagna GP in Imola, the Iceman will also be on the starting grid for the Sauber squad from Hinwil in Switzerland in the 2021 F1 season. At the same time, Alfa-Sauber fixed Ferrari junior Antonio Giovinazzi for another and thus also a third year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

Some maybe "crazy" Options for next Year ?

*Toto Wolff* thinks about "retreat/leaving" Mercedes and ? Formula 1....
*Hamilton* has still not extended his Contract...
*Red Bull* has still not make a Decision on the 2nd Driver´s Seat....
*Haas F1* has not confirmed new Drivers for next Year....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

*GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola*

Qualifying: 

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:13,609
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:13,706
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:14,176
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:14,502
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:14,520
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:14,572
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:14,616
8. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:14,696
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:14,814
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:14,911 

Out in Q2:
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:15,061
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:15,201
13. George Russell GBR Williams 1:15,323
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:15,385
15. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:15,494 

Out in Q1:
16. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:15,918
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:15,939
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:15,953
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:15,987
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:16,208


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 1, 2020)

*GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola

Result after 63 Runden (312,417 km): *

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:28:32,430
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes +5,783
3. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 14,320
4. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 15,141
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 19,111
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 19,652
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 20,230
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 21,131
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 22,224
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 26,398
11. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 27,135
12. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 32,935
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 28,453
14. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 29,163
15. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 57,284

Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri), Esteban Ocon (FRA/Renault), George Russell (GBR/Williams), Kevin Magnussen (DEN/Haas)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:15,484/63.)


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 282
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 197
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 162
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 95
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 85
6. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 82
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 69
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 65
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 64
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 63
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 57
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 40
13. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 26
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 18
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 10
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 4
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
21. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 479
2. Red Bull 226
3. Renault 135
4. McLaren 134
5. Racing Point 134
6. Ferrari 103
7. Alpha Tauri 89
8. Alfa Romeo 8
9. Haas 3
10. Williams 0



_*Next Grand Prix:*_
_*15.11. GP of Turkey in Istanbul*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 2, 2020)

So after a very busy day I finally got round to watching todays race. First of the season that I have been unable to watch live.

I nearly cried for poor George when he crashed he looked so sad when he was sat at the side of the track.

Great race by Valtteri considering his car was badly damaged for pretty much the whole race.

Another bad day for my favourite team McLaren but thankfully they are only 1 point behind third place in the constructors.

And as for Lance Stroll I said last week he isn't good enough for Formula 1 and he showed it again. He is a danger to all around him and his team need to get rid of him or FIA need to ban him before he kills someone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2020)

A few Notes on the Imola Weekend:

- It seems,Hamilton´s further Career maybe depends on Toto Wolff´s Future "Decisions"
If Wolff leaves,Hamilton will follow....
if youhave watched the Interviews from both this Weekend,there are "maybe" a few "Hints" for this..
- Many People wonder: why always Vettel have "Mistakes"...
Quite normal,when you look at Ferraris Formula 1 History (Berger,Räikkönen,Alboreto,Arnoux...)
A "departing" Ferrari Pilot has always the "not so good" Ending....
- Youngest Formula 1 World Champion - Max Verstappen is now out of the "Race"..in both Ways.
...and guess who was/is still the Youngest ? Correct,Vettel.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A few Notes on the Imola Weekend:
> 
> - It seems,Hamilton´s further Career maybe depends on Toto Wolff´s Future "Decisions"
> If Wolff leaves,Hamilton will follow....
> ...



My predictions 

Toto will stay and Lewis will take a holiday next year and come back for the new rule changes in 2022. George Russell will replace Lewis for 2021 and stay on when Lewis returns. Valtteri will leave at the end of 2021.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Turkey*

First Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:35,077
2. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:35,318
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:35,507
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:35,543
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:35,620
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:36,738
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:37,216
8. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:37,503
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:37,629
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:38,428
11. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:38,508
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:38,612
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:39,484
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:40,025
15. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:40,225
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:41,035
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:41,854
18. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:45,156
19. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:46,462
20. George Russell GBR Williams 1:49,256

Second Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:28,330
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:28,731
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:28,905
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:29,180
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:29,363
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:29,689
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:29,944
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:30,022
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:30,297
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:30,907
11. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:31,104
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:31,380
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:31,493
14. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:31,498
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:31,660
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:31,932
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1;32,302
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:32,570
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:32,807
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:33,488


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Türkei in Istanbul*

Third Free Practice:
(Rain)

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:48,485
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:49,430
3. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:50,059
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:53,897
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:53,995
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:54,490
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:55,577
8. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:55,666
9. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:55,878
10. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:56,824
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:58,475
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:59,548
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2:02,325
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 2:02,473
15. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2:04,748
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2:06,351
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 2:09,368
18. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes No Time
. George Russell GBR William No Time
. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams No Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2020)

Sky sports F1 reporting Toto is staying at Mercedes for one more year so my above prediction could still happen


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2020)

The worst driver in F1 just got pole wtf


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Turkey in Istanbul*

Qualifying:

1. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:47,765
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:48,055
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:49,321
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:50,448
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:51,595
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:52,560
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:52,622
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:52,745
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:53,258
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:57,226

Out in Q2:
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:54,945
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:55,169
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:55,410
14. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:56,696
15. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:58,556

Out in Q1:
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2:08,007
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 2:09,070
18. George Russell GBR Williams 2:10,017
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2:12,909
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2:21,611

Starting Grid:

1. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
14. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
15. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
20. George Russell * GBR Williams 

* Engineunit Change


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)

Corrected Starting Grid:

1. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
8. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
13. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
16. Carlos Sainz * ESP McLaren 
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
20. George Russell ** GBR Williams 

* 3 Places Grid Penalty  (Obstruction of Perez)
** Engine Unit Change


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice game, enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Turkey in Istanbul*
Afterr 58 Laps: 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:42:19,313
2. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point + 31,633
3. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 31,960
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 33,858
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 34,363
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 44,873
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 46,484
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:01,259
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:12,353
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:35,460
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1 Runde
12. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1 Runde
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1 Runde
14. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1 Runde
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 3 Runden

Fastest Lap: Norris (1:36,806)

Out: Romain Grosjean (FRA/Haas), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams), Antonio Giovinazzi (ITA/Alfa Romeo)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

*Drivers Championship 2020:*

1. Lewis Hamilton * GBR Mercedes 307 <--- *Champion 2020*
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 197
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 170
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 100
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 97
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 96
7. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 75
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 74
9. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 70
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 63
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 59
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 40
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 33
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 26
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 10
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 4
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
18. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2
19. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
21. George Russell GBR Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes * 504 *<-- Winner*
2. Red Bull 240
3. Racing Point ** 154
4. McLaren 149
5. Renault 136
6. Ferrari 130
7. Alpha Tauri 89
8. Alfa Romeo 8
9. Haas 3
10. Williams 0


_*Next (last) Races:*_

_*29.11. GP of Bahrain in Sachir *_
_*06.12. GP of Sachir in Sachir  (different Course Layout)*_
_*13.12. GP of Abu Dhabi*_


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 16, 2020)

"GP von"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> "GP von"


Thank you.
I did not noticed it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2020)

Kevin Magnussen has joined the Chip Ganassi Racing team and will race in the 2021 WeatherTech SportsCar Championship. Then in 2022 he will race for Chip Ganasi in the IndyCar Series.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

I am sorry,my "Copy/Paste" Source ORF seems to have "lost" interest in the Formula 1...

So here is the Result from the First Free Practice in Bahrain:
https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/ergebnisse/2020/session/bahrain-gp-1-training-30680.html
(c) Motorsport-Magazin.com


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Bahrain in Sachir*

Second Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:28,971
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,347
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,365
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,432
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,491
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,580
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,870
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 0,900
9. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 0,929
10. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,043
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,114
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,139
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,300
14. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,436
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,656
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1,878
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,957
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,002
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2,148
20. George Russell GBR Williams 2,665 

First Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:29,033
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:29,482
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:30,000
4. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:30,018
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:30,049
6. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:30,294
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:30,302
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:30,384
9. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:30,426
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:30,508
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:30,589
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:30,628
13. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1:30,732
14. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:30,832
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:30,854
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:30,896
17. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:31,020
18. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:31,392
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:32,472
20. Roy Nissany ISR Williams 1:32,801


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Alex Albon showing once again why Red Bull should get rid of him for next season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Alex Albon showing once again why Red Bull should get rid of him for next season



The best Reference for the second Red Bull Cockpit in 2021...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Bahrain in Sachir*

Qualifying: 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:27,264
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:27,553
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:27,678
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:28,274
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:28,322
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 128,417
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:28,419
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:28,448
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:28,542
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:28,618 

Out Q2:
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:29,149
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:29,165
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:29,557
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1:31,218
15. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren keine Zeit

Out Q1:
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:29,491
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1;29,810
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:30,111
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 1:30,138
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:30,182

Starting Grid:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
10. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
13. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
14. George Russell GBR Williams 
15. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

Worst crash I have ever seen. I feel sick right now


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

We all hate halo but had there been no halo then Romain would not be alive right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> We all hate halo but had there been no halo then Romain would not be alive right now.


What I still not understand - why did it break in 2 Pieces ? Very strange....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> What I still not understand - why did it break in 2 Pieces ? Very strange....


The front half of the car went right through the middle of the barrier then the engine air intake hit the barrier higher up which stopped  the back of the car dead which caused the front half then to brake right off.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The front half of the car went right through the middle of the barrier then the engine air intake hit the barrier higher up which stopped  the back of the car dead which caused the front half then broke right off.


Not common..strange....its like in the 80s when McLaren had the best/safest Chassis.Villeneuve possibly had survived in an McLaren...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Not common..strange....its like in the 80s when McLaren had the best/safest Chassis.Villeneuve possibly had survived in an McLaren...


 it was simply a 1 in a million chance that he hit the barrier the way he did. And that the car spilt the barrier the way it did. Then the air intake hit the barrier the way it did. And the fact he walked away. I seriously thought when it happed he was dead and that I had watched it happen.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> it was simply a 1 in a million chance that he hit the barrier the way he did. And that the car spilt the barrier the way it did. Then the air intake hit the barrier the way it did. And the fact he walked away. I seriously thought when it happed he was dead and that I had watched it happen.


Yes,of course.

What annoys me,is now the Discussion will start again about Guardrails,Barriers and that kind.
After the Races in Imola or Mugello,all the Drivers are agreed to "remove" these damn "Run-off zones" and again make "Gravelzones" and Barrieres or going back to classic Tracks.I agree,this Races are more interesting.

But I think after such a Crash,this is all now obsolete again.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

Pietro Fittipaldi will make his Formula 1 debut this weekend at the Sakhir Grand Prix after Romain Grosjean was ruled out through injury.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

Shit Lewis has failed a covid test. More news coming soon. 

Statement on COVID-19 test result for Lewis Hamilton: The FIA, Formula 1 and Mercedes-AMG Petronas F1 Team can today confirm that during mandatory pre-race PCR testing for the Sakhir Grand Prix, Lewis Hamilton has tested positive for COVID-19.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Shit Lewis has failed a covid test. More news coming soon.
> 
> Statement on COVID-19 test result for Lewis Hamilton: The FIA, Formula 1 and Mercedes-AMG Petronas F1 Team can today confirm that during mandatory pre-race PCR testing for the Sakhir Grand Prix, Lewis Hamilton has tested positive for COVID-19.



It is confirmed,he did not start.

Hehehe...who get the Mercedes Cockpit for this Weekend.....
I am sure,there are many Drivers now very excited.....


Suggestions ? 



I bet for Hülkenberg again.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> It is confirmed,he did not start.
> 
> Hehehe...who get the Mercedes Cockpit for this Weekend.....
> I am sure,there are many Drivers now very excited.....
> ...



Yes he is out for the next race. I think Mercedes will call up George Russell from Williams. Remember he is contracted to Mercedes and is on loan at Williams to get driving experience. If not George it will be Stoffel.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes he is out for the next race. I think Mercedes will call up George Russell from Williams. Remember he is contracted to Mercedes and is on loan at Williams to get driving experience. If not George it will be Stoffel.



Ok,now I will bet.

I say Hulk.Any "Bet Wishes" ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ok,now I will bet.
> 
> I say Hulk.Any "Bet Wishes" ?


I will take that bet lol

George Russell will race for Mercedes 

And Hulk will race for Williams.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I will take that bet lol
> 
> George Russell will race for Mercedes
> 
> And *Hulk will race for Williams*.




 

....sure.....

 




AmandaRose said:


> I will take that bet lol
> 
> George Russell will race for Mercedes
> 
> And Hulk will race for Williams.



Maybe Mario Andretti is a better Choice....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

According to Sky F1 it will either be 

1. George Russell 
2. Giedo van der Garde
3. Hulk
4. Stoffel 

So I will say it will be one of them four 

Whoever it is they are getting a nice early Christmas present.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> According to Sky F1 it will either be
> 
> 1. George Russell
> 2. Giedo van der Garde
> ...



1. Nope - loves Williams too much....George Russell 
2. Nope - No actual F1 Experience......Giedo van der Garde 
3. Yep - Look at his Results this Year...........Hulk 
4. Nope -  No actual F1 Experience.............Stoffel 



For me,I accept a "Picture" from you as Bet.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> 1. Nope - loves Williams too much....George Russell
> 2. Nope - No actual F1 Experience......Giedo van der Garde
> 3. Yep - Look at his Results this Year...........Hulk
> 4. Nope -  No actual F1 Experience.............Stoffel



1.He would rather show his outstanding talents at any other team than Williams 

2. He drove for the Caterham F1 team in 2013 and then a few years at Sauber as a reserve driver. 

3. Probably 

4. Two years as a McLaren reserve driver and then two seasons as a driver (in a piss poor McLaren)

Remember when I predicted this ages ago. 

https://amp.formula1.com/en/latest/...n-multi-year-deal.4PefsyopWnbM4MQYZBkKSj.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Remember when I predicted this *ages* ago.
> 
> https://amp.formula1.com/en/latest/...n-multi-year-deal.4PefsyopWnbM4MQYZBkKSj.html



Except that ages means,you are really very,very stone old.....
Yes,on the 1.December 2020.correct,we have this Date today,my sweet,little "Clairvoyant".
Where did you read this ? On the Bottom of an empty Vodka Bottle ? Really ? 
You tell me,you have predict it today for today ? Should I have be impressed ?  


I love you,Amanda,you really have "sweeten" my Day,THANK YOU very much.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Except that ages means,you are really very,very stone old.....
> Yes,on the 1.December 2020.correct,we have this Date today,my sweet,little "Clairvoyant".
> Where did you read this ? On the Bottom of an empty Vodka Bottle ? Really ? View attachment 236120
> You tell me,you have predict it today for today ? Should I have be impressed ? View attachment 236121
> ...


Page 37 back in October I predicted it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

The Letters are to small,I can not read it......


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

Look who the favourite is to get a seat at Mercedes this weekend 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/55152354


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Look who the favourite is to get a seat at Mercedes this weekend
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/55152354



sacre bleu...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> sacre bleu...View attachment 236309


And doesn't it also say the Williams will mabye pick Hulk to replace George. My prediction that you laughed at is going to happen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> And doesn't it also say the Williams will mabye pick Hulk to replace George. My prediction that you laughed at is going to happen




Lookie..

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...s-Stoffel-Vandoorne-Sakhir-Grand-Prix-F1-news





That is called "serious Journalism"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Lookie..
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...s-Stoffel-Vandoorne-Sakhir-Grand-Prix-F1-news
> 
> ...



Fake news fake news Mercedes are talking to Williams right now to get back their driver


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Fake news fake news Mercedes are talking to Williams right now to get back their driver


Your News are 15 Hours old,mine 7 Hours.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Your News are 15 Hours old,mine 7 Hours.


From your story lol

Equally, they could ask Vandoorne to race for Williams to give Russell an opportunity to drive a superior car given his impressive performances in the grid's worst-performing machinery.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> From your story lol
> 
> Equally, they could ask Vandoorne to race for Williams to give Russell an opportunity to drive a superior car given his impressive performances in the grid's worst-performing machinery.



Ne,ne Steffel well dreve en Sekher..


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ne,ne Steffel well dreve en Sekher..View attachment 236310


Yes fer Welleems lel


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes fer Welleems lel


Oh,no she´s already drunk....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2020)

Jenson wants the seat lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hulk on Instagram:


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hulk on Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 236316


So yes it will be George at Mercedes and Stoffel at Williams


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> So yes it will be George at Mercedes and Stoffel at Williams


You have exactly 3 Minutes for your "Bet" Wish.....from NOW.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You have exactly 3 Minutes for your "Bet" Wish.....from NOW.


I wish for you to admit I was right when it happens


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I wish for you to admit I was right when it happens


That is not really an Bet Wish....

I was wrong on my Choice,Amanda is right.
Russell will drive on Sunday....





































































....some Vehicle...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I wish for you to admit I was right when it happens



You were absolutely right with your journalistic Research.


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 2, 2020)

Jack Aitken...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> Jack Aitken...


I think,they would all be amazed if he landed BEFORE Russell in the Qualifying....


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 2, 2020)

I really hope Russel delivers! It kinda sucks for him: if he's really successful it's because the car is the best, and if he's less successful it's because Hamilton is best.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I think,they would all be amazed if he landed BEFORE Russell in the Qualifying....


Yep because the Williams is so good that the kid has a chance to do that . George has shown all season how good a driver he is by making the Williams look like a fairly good car when it is absolutely shit. Aitkens only hope is to out qualify Latifi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

Also a possible Reason for not taking Hülkenberg:

According to media reports and voices,especially in the Netherlands,Verstappen's first choice would be Nico Hülkenberg as his Teammate,someone who could push him ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2020)

*CONFIRMED 2021 FORMULA 1 GRID... SO FAR*
Mercedes: TBC and Valtteri Bottas
Red Bull: Max Verstappen and TBC
Aston Martin: Sebastian Vettel and Lance Stroll
McLaren: Daniel Ricciardo and Lando Norris
Renault: Fernando Alonso and Esteban Ocon
Ferrari: Charles Leclerc and Carlos Sainz
AlphaTauri: Pierre Gasly and TBC
Alfa Romeo: Kimi Raikkonen and Antonio Giovinazzi
Haas: Mick Schumacher and Nikita Mazepin
Williams: George Russell and Nicholas Latifi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> *CONFIRMED 2021 FORMULA 1 GRID... SO FAR*
> Mercedes: TBC and Valtteri Bottas
> Red Bull: Max Verstappen and TBC
> Aston Martin: Sebastian Vettel and Lance Stroll
> ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2020)

The 39 year old Fernando Alonso is taking part in the young driver test that is taking place soon in Abu Dhabi. I'm sure the oldest young guy ever will impress his fellow rookie F1 drivers 

https://www.skysports.com/amp/f1/ne...ed-for-renault-at-abu-dhabi-young-driver-test


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)

As it seems,the Decision for Russell was not so "clear" and "easy" for Stoffel....



> After Lewis Hamilton's corona illness, Stoffel Vandoorne once again hoped for a Formula 1 comeback in vain.
> Despite his status as the official replacement driver for Mercedes, the Belgian has to watch this weekend.
> Mercedes junior George Russell was given preference. Vandoorne now expressed his disappointment with the decision on Twitter. "I'm obviously disappointed not to get the chance to drive for Mercedes this weekend," said Vandoorne, who completed the Formula E test drives in Valencia on Tuesday and immediately set off for the United Arab Emirates.
> The hope for the positive decision from Mercedes team boss Toto Wolff was great, but once more he looked down the pipe. "After traveling to all F1 races all year round and investing so much time, staying physically fit and devoting myself to this program, it hurts!" Said the 28-year-old, who attended 41 Grands Prix between 2016 and 2018 for McLaren, his debut, as luck would have it, in Bahrain, replacing the injured Fernando Alonso.



*Source (german)*


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> As it seems,the Decision for Russell was not so "clear" and "easy" for Stoffel....
> 
> 
> 
> *Source (german)*


George is going to be a F1 world champion in two to three years time

Stoffel is still going to be a reserve driver in 2 to 3 years time and still racing shitty battery powered cars in Formula E


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> George is going to be a F1 world champion in two to three years time



Another Bet ? 

My "Guess":

Russell will suffer the same "Faith" like Max or our Gerhard Berger.
Wrong Team at the wrong Time.

- either the Team will be to weak (Remember the McLaren/Honda Disaster from 1990 to 1994....?)
I do not think Mercedes will be soo dominant in the next Years..maybe 2021 but then....
- or the "wrong" Teammate.If such "Hot Shots" like LeClerc or Mick Schumacher are in the "most compatible" Team,the "Oldies",yes Max will be then also One of them,will have no Chance against them.

Russell is maybe a very good Driver,but the "Field of good/very good Drivers" is also not small...
Albon can maybe "sing a Song" of this Story...

You have to be awesome and outstanding today,good or very good is not enough......


Outstanding today means - win Races with an Racing Point or Renault (maybe McLaren) today.
Drivers like Senna had such Potential.Today Drivers have simply not the understandings for a Car to (further) develope and Setup a Car ready to race.
A Lauda,Senna or Berger for Example spent hours and hours in the Garage between Sessions,spending Days of Developing Talks in the Factories....the have known/felt with their "Ass" when something was wrong with the Car..

Today - only sitting in dumb Computer Simulators...I understand,why Max had boycott the Virtual Grand Prix´s first...and that´s their own fault.Drivers today are Puppets and can be replaced at any time...there are enough younger ones there....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Another Bet ?
> 
> My "Guess":
> 
> ...


You could be right but who was quickest if the first free practice 

https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/55190880

Edit who was fastest again in fp2 lol

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/sakhir-gp-fp2-report-russell/4921243/amp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> You could be right but who was quickest if the first free practice
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/55190880
> 
> ...



We have 2020,Amanda !!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

I will never drink vodka again if George Russell is not world champion within the next 3 years. If I am right you can never eat another Burger King @alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I will never drink vodka again of George Russell is not world champion within the next 3 years. If I am right you can never eat another Burger King @alexander1970


Thats a good One,cheers,my Lady.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thats a good One,cheers,my Lady.View attachment 236758


Yes I will be saying cheers in 3 years time whist drinking Vodka and laughing at you having to eat McDonald's from then on in


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes I will be saying cheers in 3 years time whist drinking Vodka and laughing at you having to eat McDonald's from then on in


I love you,Amanda...... but sometimes you can be real a little "Beast".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Sachir*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. George Russell GBR Mercedes 54,713
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 54,841
3. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 54,866
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 54,940
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 55,036
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 55,068
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 55,104
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 55,124
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 55,133
10. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 55,258
11. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 55,321
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 55,484
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 55,533
14. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 55,738
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 55,784
16. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 55,830
17. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 56,031
18. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 56,110
19. Jack Aitken GBR Williams 56,260
20. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari No Time

*First Free Practice:*

1. George Russell GBR Mercedes 54,546
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 54,722
3. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 54,811
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 54,868
5. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 55,011
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 55,166
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 55,273
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 55,281
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 55,379
10. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 55,449
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 55,558
12. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 55,716
13. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 55,757
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 55,783
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 55,858
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 56,078
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 56,130
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 56,764
19. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 57,077
20. Jack Aitken GBR Williams 57,187


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

I predict for qualifying Max on pole Valtteri 2nd and George 3rd.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I predict for qualifying Max on pole Valtteri 2nd and George 3rd.



1.Verstappen
2.Russell
3.Perez
4.Bottas
5.Albon


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

Well done George well done.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Sachir*

Qualifying:: 

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 53,377
2. George Russell GBR Mercedes 53,403
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 53,433
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 53,613
5. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 53,790
6. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 53,906
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 53,957
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 54,010
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 54,154
10. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 54,200 

Out after Q2:
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 53,995
12. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 54,026
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 54,175
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 54,377
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 54,693 

Out after Q1:
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 54,705
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 54,796
18. Jack Aitken GBR Williams 54,892
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 54,963
20. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 55,426


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

Terrible qualifying for my fav Lando very bizarre he backed out of his two laps in Q2.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Terrible qualifying for my fav Lando very bizarre he backed out of his two laps in Q2.



Also this Courselayout....terrible...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Also this Courselayout....terrible...


Its the closest we will get to seeing f1 on an oval track. I can see a huge traffic jam happening tomorrow


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Its the closest we will get to seeing f1 on an oval track. I can see a huge traffic jam happening tomorrow


Formula 1 Cars are not really "designed" for oval "Full Speed" Track Races....also not the Tires....I maybe fear such "Troubles" like in 2004/2005.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

As I said,awful Layout,not really Formula 1 like .......


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

What a start by George and Lando. And bye bye Max


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What a start by George and Lando. And bye bye Max


LeClerc is an young fool Driver,100 Percent his Fault !! 
 

....Max have tried to avoid and thinked there is Asphalt,but there is onyl Gravel...bad Luck...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> LeClerc is an young fool Driver,100 Percent his Fault !! View attachment 236969
> 
> ....Max have tried to avoid and thinked there is Asphalt,but there is onyl Gravel...bad Luck...


Max on the radio after the crash. 

Beep beep beep beep beep beep beep beep couldn't do anything beep beep beep.I think he wes a bit angry lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

The McLaren Pace on the Red Tyres is very good.



Bottas is "VERY NERVIOUS"....I do not really think his Seat is safe for 2022.....or maybe 2021....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

Russell is showing exactly what he needs to. He will definitely one of Mercedes drivers for 2022. The only question is who will he replace.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Russle is showing exactly what he needs to. He will definitely one of Mercedes drivers for 2022. The only question is who will he replace.


Hamilton (because of Retire) or Bottas.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hamilton (because of Retire) or Bottas.


My phone keeps autocorrecting Russell to Russle lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> My phone keeps autocorrecting Russell to Russle lol


Scotish Modell I presume..


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Scotish Modell I presume..


Where is Samsung from lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

Russle is that Kind of Driver - Give him a Chance and he takes it.Unfortunately there many,many young Drivers today with this "Ability"....

Many Drivers for only 1 maybe 2 Top Team.....very sad,hopefully this changes in 2022.
For next Year,I think no hope.....


-------------------------------------------------


I hope Mercedes did not change the "Order" with the Pitstops...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Russle is that Kind of Driver - Give him a Chance and he takes it.Unfortunately there many,many young Drivers today with this "Ability"....
> 
> Many Drivers for only 1 maybe 2 Top Team.....very sad,hopefully this changes in 2022.
> For next Year,I think no hope.....


McLaren with a Mercedes engine will be up there challenging the big two teams. 

Hope George remembers to stop at the right pit when he needs new tires lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

OK,it seems Bottas "destroyed" his Race now....stays too long out I think....

--------------------

Bottas reminds me so on our Gerhard Berger...awesome Driver but.....

-----------------

Oh God Russell has a mixed Tire Set !!!!


Are they COLOR BLIND ???


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

Mercedes just fucked George


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

What a .....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

Great overtake by George on Valtteri.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

Bottas is really no "Racer".....



Thats it...


Awesome...



Why then change to Mercedes ? 0 Points is usual by Wiliams...

-------------------------------------------------------

Bravo Jacko !!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

Well done George great result but should have been a win. Fucked by his own team.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

Like on Williams....

Awesome Race !!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Like on Williams....
> 
> Awesome Race !!!


The shit thing is George is probably going to end up getting a penalty and having his points taken off him.

Its a joke the best team in the sport can't even put the right tires on their cars.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

It was good to see for Russell,nowhere is it better....also not in the Mercedes Team.

--------------------------------------------------------

*Grand Prix of Sachir in Bahrain*

After 87 Laps (307,995 km):

1. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1:31:15,114
2. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault + 10,518
3. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 11,869
4. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 12,580
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 13,330
6. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 13,842
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 14,534
8. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 15,389
9. George Russell GBR Mercedes 18,556
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 19,541
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 20,527
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 22,611
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 24,111
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 26,153
15. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 32,370
16. Jack Aitken GBR Williams 33,674
17. Pietro Fittipaldi BRA Haas 36,858


Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams)

Fastest Lap: Russell (55,404 Sek.)


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 8, 2020)

Hmm very interesting Valtteri has changed his Instagram profile and it no longer says he drives for Mercedes and George's insta no longer says he is a Williams driver. 

https://www.planetf1.com/news/valtteri-bottas-mercedes-instagram/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmm very interesting Valtteri has changed his Instagram profile and it no longer says he drives for Mercedes and George's insta no longer says he is a Williams driver.
> 
> https://www.planetf1.com/news/valtteri-bottas-mercedes-instagram/



...as feared....there "was" something....very,very strange.

Maybe:

Bottas is psychic and mental "finished".
Understandable,this Race Weekend was a Slap in the Face...
He needs "Distance" now and "cuts" all Lines until next Year.
Remember,Senna was also this Type of Racer in some Years (1992 for Example).

Bottas will be "vanishing" for the next 3 Months,for sure...
He maybe "reconsider" 3 Options:

- Another Year of Humilation under Hamilton as clear Number 2 Driver again.
- A new Year as maybe Number 1 (if Hamilton retires) but also (pretty sure) humilated by Russell as his new Teammate.
- Make a Break for a Year (with the Option to never come back because of no Cockpit....)

Are there more Options for him ?

That no means,Mercedes also have this Reconsiderations.....

One Thing is clear:
His "Worth" as a Top Driver is actal lower as low......


An very "logical" Solution for Wolff:

"We give Bottas a Time Out for 2021 and he comes back in 2022 (as Number 2 with Russell)."


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2020)

Mazepin has only been part of the Haas team for a little under a week and he is already in huge trouble with the team. He is going to be fired before he even starts the 2021 season if he keeps going like this.

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/abhorrent-mazepin-haas-instagram-video/4923991/amp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Mazepin has only been part of the Haas team for a little under a week and he is already in huge trouble witht he team. He is going to be fired before he even starts the 2021 season if he keeps going like this.
> 
> https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/abhorrent-mazepin-haas-instagram-video/4923991/amp/


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 237349


He is a very talented driver but is also a bloody maniac. He got banned from Formula 3 for punching another driver. He got banned for also deliberately causing a crash in Formula 2. He got banned in Formula 2 for throwing a time marker board at Yuki Tsunoda and so many more rule breaks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> He is a very talented driver but is also a bloody maniac. He got banned from Formula 3 for punching another driver. He got banned for also deliberately causing a crash in Formula 2. He got banned in Formula 2 for throwing a time marker board at Yuki Tsunoda and so many more rule breaks.



Why are such "talented" Drivers "grant-aided" ?
Where to bloody Hell is the Role Model Function from Sports Mens today ?

I am very sorry,that this Woman has not punched him in the Face...

BUT as like our Friend Max V.
EVERYONE gets back at some Point what they have sown and deserved..
(...remember Max´s "reckless" Driving in 2016/2017/2018....? HE did "forget" it seamlessly and harvests the "Fruits of Wage" this Year....)


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2020)

One of my favourite drivers is back. Arrow McLaren SP have announced that two-time Indy500 champion and former McLaren F1 driver Juan Pablo Montoya, will join the team for the 105th Running of the Indianapolis 500 next year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> One of my favourite drivers is back. Arrow McLaren SP have announced that two-time Indy500 champion and former McLaren F1 driver Juan Pablo Montoya, will join the team for the 105th Running of the Indianapolis 500 next year.



Ahhhhh.........click Bait....
My first thought was back in Formula 1...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ahhhhh.........click Bait....
> My first thought was back in Formula 1...


Nah he is going to the exciting racing series lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nah he is going to the exciting racing series lol.


I loved him in Formula 1.

First - he races M.Schumacher very often...
Second - where others preferred diet and "healthy" Food during Racing Weekends:



A Burger always worked for Pablo.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 10, 2020)

Albon looks to be gone from Redbull. From what I understand Redbull want to bring in Perez but Max is saying no to this and he wants the Hulk to be his team mate.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Albon looks to be gone from Redbull. From what I understand Redbull want to bring in Perez but Max is saying no to this and he wants the Hulk to be his team mate.



Hehehe....There is always something going on with the Austrians...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 10, 2020)

Helmut Mark was asked on sky f1 if he was interested in bringing George Russell to Redbull. His reply was. 

I'm not interested in working with any driver managed by fucking Toto Wolff


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Helmut Mark was asked on sky f1 if he was interested in bringing George Russell to Redbull. His reply was.
> 
> I'm not interested in working with any driver managed by fucking Toto Wolff



As I said:



alexander1970 said:


> Hehehe....There is always something going on with the Austrians...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmm very interesting Valtteri has changed his Instagram profile and it no longer says he drives for Mercedes and George's insta no longer says he is a Williams driver.
> 
> https://www.planetf1.com/news/valtteri-bottas-mercedes-instagram/



Bottas imposes news ban: Fresh again for Abu Dhabi 
"So I didn't look at a single headline, news article, or social media from Sunday," said Bottas.
It was all going well there - not only that Bottas' pale Bahrain performance drew harsh criticism. 
Backed up by vague statements from Russell and team principal Toto Wolff, the debate began as soon as Mercedes should aim for a driver change in 2021. 
Formula 1, Russell takes back comment: no Mercedes in 2021 It went to extremes on social media - whether Bottas had removed 'Mercedes' from his Instagram account. 
Bottas himself didn't want to hear or see anything about it and stayed offline: "Sometimes you have to do it that way. It works for me, and I feel full of energy again for the new weekend. I feel like I can deliver. That is the most important."

 The Source


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:36,276
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,203
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,770
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 0,987
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,162
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,229
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,230
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,232
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1,232
10. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,284
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,320
12. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,340
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,624
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,792
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,922
16. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,228
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2,288
18. George Russell GBR Williams 3,068
19. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 2,751
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,856 

*First Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:37,378
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,034
3. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1,137
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1,169
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,366
6. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1,453
7. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 1,578
8. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,772
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,782
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,821
11. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1,952
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,966
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,974
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 2,292
15. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 2,527
16. George Russell GBR Williams 3,068
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 3,685
*18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3,857 *
19. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 6,691
20. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

*Third Free Practice:
*
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:36,251
2. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull + 0,501
3. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 0,626
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 0,648
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,743
6. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,761
7. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 0,779
8. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 0,817
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,834
10. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 0,976
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1,015
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,019
13. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,120
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1,477
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1,635
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,649
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,018
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 2,206
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 2,514
20. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 2,908


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

Final Standings after Q3

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:35,246
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:35,271
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:35,332
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:35,497
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 1:35,571
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:35,815
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1:35,963
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:36,046
9. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:36,065
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:36,242 

Out after Q2:
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:36,359
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:36,406
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1:36,631
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:38,248
15. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point No Time

Out after Q1:
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:37,555
17. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1:37,863
18. George Russell GBR Williams 1:38,045
19. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 1:38,173
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:38,443


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

*Starting Grid:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
5. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 
7. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 
8. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 
12. Charles Leclerc * MON Ferrari 
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
16. George Russell GBR Williams 
17. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
19. Sergio Perez ** MEX Racing Point 
20. Kevin Magnussen ** DEN Haas 

* 3 Places Grid Penalty (Collision with Perez in the Grand Prix of Sakhir)

** Grid Penalty (Change from Drive Components)


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 13, 2020)

Wahoo 3rd for team McLaren in the constructors championship. Only gonna get better with a Mercedes engine next year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2020)

*Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi*

Final Standings (55 Laps = 305,355 km) 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:36:28,645
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 15,976
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 18,415
4. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 19,987
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:00,729
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 1:05,662
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 1:13,748
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:29,718
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 1:41,069
10. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 1:42,738
11. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
13. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 Lap
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 1 Lap
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Lap
18. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1 Lap
19. Pietro Fittipaldi USA Haas 2 Laps

Out: Sergio Perez (MEX/Racing Point)

Fastest Lap: Ricciardo (1:40,926/55.)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Formula 1 - 2020*

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 347
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 223
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 214
4. Sergio Perez MEX Racing Point 125
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS Renault 119
6. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 105
7. Alexander Albon THA Red Bull 105
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 98
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 97
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 75
11. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 75
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Renault 62
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari 33
14. Daniil Kwjat RUS Alpha Tauri 32
15. Nico Hülkenberg GER Racing Point 10
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 4
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4
18. George Russell GBR Williams / Mercedes 3
19. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 2
20. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 1
21. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
22. Jack Aitken GBR Williams 0
23. Pietro Fittipaldi BRA Haas 0


*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 573
2. Red Bull 319
3. McLaren 202 

4. Racing Point * 195
5. Renault 181
6. Ferrari 131
7. Alpha Tauri 107
8. Alfa Romeo 8
9. Haas 3
10. Williams 0 

Congratulations !!!   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you to all Contributors in the Formula 1 Thread.
I hope you had a litte Fun after this "special" Year.
Stay healthy and well and take care please.

_*We see you (hopefully) on 19.03.2021 in Australia. *_


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 13, 2020)

Is it March yet


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Is it March yet


Amanda !! Please put the Bottle aside !


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Amanda !! Please put the Bottle aside !


I'm not drunk just bored. The only things I watch in TV are Dr Who and motor racing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm not drunk just bored. The only things I watch in TV are Dr Who and motor racing


Such a hot Motorsport "Chicken" and bored...? I can´t believe it...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 14, 2020)

Alex Albon has been demoted to Redbull reserve driver and Sergio Perez has taken his seat for 2021.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Alex Albon has been demoted to Redbull reserve driver and Sergio Perez has taken his seat for 2021.




Any doubts? 
So maybe Perez has the better Car than Vettel,what a Deal for him !!! Thank God they fired him by BWT Racing.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 15, 2020)

Today we had our last bit of Formula1 action for the year so what happened. 

Fernando Alonso topped the times at Formula 1's young driver test in Abu Dhabi on Tuesday as he completed a full day of running for Renault.

The Spaniard, who is returning to F1 next season, had caused some controversy by being allowed to run at the test in spite of his vast experience.

Both he and Renault were eager to get the day's running under their belt though, as it was the only opportunity the double world champion had to run the 2020 car outside of a filming day he did at Barcelona earlier in the year.

During a qualifying simulation run towards the end of the day, Alonso put in a lap of 1m36.333 seconds – which was faster than both Renault duo Esteban Ocon and Daniel Ricciardo produced in qualifying last weekend.

Mercedes duo Nyck de Vries and Stoffel Vandoorne ended up second and third fastest for Mercedes, with Alfa Romeo's Robert Kubica fourth overall.

F2 rookie of the year Yuki Tsunoda, who is tipped to land an F1 seat at AlphaTauri next season as teammate to Pierre Gasly, completed 123 laps as he got up to speed in the team's current car and ended up fifth on the timesheets.

Red Bull youngster Juri Vips was sixth quickest, while his teammate Sebastian Buemi lost valuable running time after a crash early on.

The Swiss driver put his RB16 backwards into the barrier, damaging the rear wing and other components. He eventually ended up 12th overall.

F2 race winner Callum Ilott completed a solid day for Alfa Romeo to end up eighth quickest, just behind Ferrari development driver Antonio Fuoco.

The other Ferrari was being driven by Robert Shwartzman, who was getting his first run in a contemporary F1 car.

Mick Schumacher, who ran in Friday free practice in Abu Dhabi for Haas, completed another day of running for the team ahead of his F1 debut in 2021.

The German ended up slowest overall but completed more than 125 laps.

The Abu Dhabi young driver test was the final day of 2020 F1 action for the year, with cars now not allowed to run until pre-season testing begins next March in Barcelona.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2020)

Quick bit of news for 2021

Yuki Tsunoda replaces Kvyat at AlphaTauri for 2021 F1 season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Quick bit of news for 2021
> 
> Yuki Tsunoda replaces Kvyat at AlphaTauri for 2021 F1 season



He had a very weak Performance/Season....I think that´s it for the Russian....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2020)

An awesome message from McLaren to Ferrari


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 17, 2020)

The rebuild of the Williams continues with news the iconic British Formula 1 team have appointed former McLaren boss Jost Capito to the role of Chief Executive Officer, with Simon Roberts made Team Principal on a permanent basis…

New owners Dorilton Capital have been undertaking a review of the business since taking over from the Williams family in August with a view of restructuring and strengthening departments across the board.

They have selected Capito – with four decades of motorsport and automotive experience, to lead the team into a new era, with the German taking full responsibility for the day-to-day running of the company from February 1 2021.

He will report to Williams Chairman Matthew Savage, while Roberts – who has assumed the role of Acting Team Principal since Claire Williams left after Monza – will report directly to Capito having taken the role permanently



 

“It’s a great honour for me to join Williams Racing during these exciting and demanding times for both the team and for Formula 1,” said Capito. “It is an honour to be a part of the future of this storied team, and one that carries such a poignant name in the sport, so I approach this challenge with great respect and with a huge amount of relish.”

Savage added: “We are excited to welcome Jost Capito as the new CEO of Williams Racing. He is an experienced and competitive individual, who has built winning teams and is a winner in his own right.

“He understands the Williams heritage and will work well with the team in pursuit of our objective to return to the front of the grid.”

Capito has enjoyed extraordinary success in the World Rally Championship, winning both drivers’ and constructors’ championships for four years running as Motorsport Director at Volkswagen.

He had short stint at McLaren as CEO, but left the team soon after boss Ron Dennis - who had recruited him left the outfit – and returned to lead the performance car arm of Volkswagen.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)

Perez for Red Bull 2021.

After his removal from the future Aston Martin team, the Mexican Sergio Perez will probably get a cockpit for 2021. As the racing team confirmed to media reports on Friday, the 30-year-old will drive for Red Bull in the coming season and will thus become a team-mate of Max Verstappen. The previous regular driver Alexander Albon remains with the team as a test driver. This gives Perez preference over the German Nico Hülkenberg, who was also recently traded as a candidate.

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3070814/

Congratulations,the Best what could have happened for Sergio.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Perez for Red Bull 2021.
> 
> After his removal from the future Aston Martin team, the Mexican Sergio Perez will probably get a cockpit for 2021. As the racing team confirmed to media reports on Friday, the 30-year-old will drive for Red Bull in the coming season and will thus become a team-mate of Max Verstappen. The previous regular driver Alexander Albon remains with the team as a test driver. This gives Perez preference over the German Nico Hülkenberg, who was also recently traded as a candidate.
> 
> ...


Didn't I already say this on Monday lol



AmandaRose said:


> Alex Albon has been demoted to Redbull reserve driver and Sergio Perez has taken his seat for 2021.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Didn't I already say this on Monday lol


_"Be always professional,Amanda and post a Source."_


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 19, 2020)

Toto staying at Mercedes for another 3 years 

Source to keep Alexander1970 happy 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fo...for-further-three.4y9Qx6wKNsT7l2laxLXdoU.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Toto staying at Mercedes for another 3 years
> 
> Source to keep Alexander1970 happy
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fo...for-further-three.4y9Qx6wKNsT7l2laxLXdoU.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)

This is the face of a man who knows he fucked up and made a terrible decision. 





you can tell the pain he is in just by the fake smile on his face


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

Young People today are always struggleing with making "right" Decisions...because they do not care and listen to their "Heart"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

Binotto looks really like an happy Clown now.
......I mean without your Montage,Amanda.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 4, 2021)

And so it begins. The seasons first race in Australia is set to be postponed until the end of 2021.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...n-australia-set-for-postponement/4935595/amp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> And so it begins. The seasons first race in Australia is set to be postponed until the end of 2021.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...n-australia-set-for-postponement/4935595/amp/



"Maybe" they have learned from 2020...maybe.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 12, 2021)

*Renault have announced F1 Team Principal Cyril Abiteboul is leaving the company, ahead of the team’s relaunch as Alpine for this year.*

A long time Renault employee, Abiteboul has been in sole charge of the F1 team since 2017, but is now leaving the company altogether, following a shake-up by new CEO Luca de Meo, who joined from SEAT last year.

Laurent Rossi, the Director of Strategy and Business Development of Groupe Renault, is taking over the new CEO of Alpine, which will also see him assume control of the F1 team, reporting to De Meo.

“I would like to thank the Groupe Renault for having trusted me for many years, particularly with the relaunch and reconstruction of the team since 2016,” said Abiteboul. 

“The solid foundations of the racing team and the entities in France and England built over these years, the strategic evolution of the sport towards a more economically sustainable model, and more recently the Alpine project which provides a renewed sense of meaning and dynamism, all point to a very fine trajectory.


“I would like to thank Luca de Meo for involving me in the construction of the Alpine Business Unit and I wish the new structure every success.” 

De Meo added: “I would like to warmly thank Cyril for his tireless involvement, which notably led the Renault F1 Team from the penultimate place in 2016 to the podiums last season. 

“His remarkable work in F1 since 2007 allows us to look to the future, with a strong team and the new Alpine F1 Team identity to conquer the podiums this year.”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> *Renault have announced F1 Team Principal Cyril Abiteboul is leaving the company, ahead of the team’s relaunch as Alpine for this year.*
> 
> A long time Renault employee, Abiteboul has been in sole charge of the F1 team since 2017, but is now leaving the company altogether, following a shake-up by new CEO Luca de Meo, who joined from SEAT last year.
> 
> ...




They have always "laughed" about the young Niki Lauda:



..mainly James,he always described him as a "Rat"...


But he also looks like some "certain" Animal



...I just can't figure out which one...





#########################################################################



_*Formula 1 Season Start postponed to Bahrain on March 28th 2021.*_

_https://www.skysports.com/f1/news/1...ain-gp-as-australia-and-china-races-postponed_

*And 2021 again with Imola.*__


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 12, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> They have always "laughed" about the young Niki Lauda:
> 
> View attachment 241511
> 
> ...


And a mystery race on the 2nd May lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello fellow Formula 1 Fans.

The Season 2021 is about to start........

....or ?

Prognoses,Tipps,Divination please.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 15, 2021)

First pictures of Alpine's 2021 car.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2021)

Black Car....oh oh...


Remember Alonso´s last Black Car ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Black Car....oh oh...
> 
> 
> Remember Alonso´s last Black Car ?
> ...


The McLaren MP4-31 what a very fast car that was and also very reliable 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McLaren_MP4-31


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 243280


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

@AmandaRose 

McLaren fires up the Mercedes Engine for the first Time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

Seb has also arrived on his new Home:




(Oh dear,he looks like an old Man....)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Seb has also arrived on his new Home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What happened to his hair 

And nice to hear the new McLaren engine getting fired up.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 244435


  

It hits the Point...perfectly....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 4, 2021)

Some quick formula 1 news and rumours . 

Lewis has finally agreed a contract with Mercedes for the 2021 season. Lewis wanted a four year contract but ended up with a 1 year contract. 

Looks like George Russell will be replacing Hamilton in 2022 as Mercedes are unwilling to give Lewis the amount of money he is asking for. 

Romain Grosjean to make racing return in IndyCar with Dale Coyne move confirmed for 2021 season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

He did the Pokergame too long.......It's his own fault...
The Time where "Princess" Hamilton dictates the Rules are over....
Russell is the next potential Mercedes Champion....

sad for Bottas -> another "eternal" 2nd Place Driver and Non Champion...


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

Not to forget,former Mister Formula 1.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Some quick formula 1 news and rumours .
> 
> Lewis has finally agreed a contract with Mercedes for the 2021 season. Lewis wanted a four year contract but ended up with a 1 year contract.
> 
> Looks like George Russell will be replacing Hamilton in 2022 as Mercedes are unwilling to give Lewis the amount of money he is asking for.



Hamilton has a little "Contract Addition":

He can choose/decide,if he "do not like" a new Teammate (.....for Example a maybe too challenging Russell ??).........


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2021)

A little unusual and strange:

Red Bull,Number 1 Opponent for Mercedes (and also Alpha Tauri),has actual still no Power Unit for 2022....

And Renault (would have to deliver as a Factory Team) is not really an Option...


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> A little unusual and strange:
> 
> Red Bull,Number 1 Opponent for Mercedes (and also Alpha Tauri),has actual still no Power Unit for 2022....
> 
> And Renault (would have to deliver as a Factory Team) is not really an Option...


According to this report Red Bull are buying Honda don't know how true it is though. 

https://www.planetf1.com/news/audi-hindered-red-bull-honda-talks/


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2021)

Two new teams set to enter Formula 1 in 2022

The addition of Pather Racing and Team Monaco will mean we will have 12 teams and 24 drivers. There may also be a return of pre qualifying qualifying with the shit teams having to pre qualify to actually take place in qualification just like in the early 80s.

There may also be another new team joining as well.


----------



## Danker301090 (Feb 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Two new teams set to enter Formula 1 in 2022
> 
> The addition of Pather Racing and Team Monaco will mean we will have 12 teams and 24 drivers. There may also be a return of pre qualifying qualifying with the shit teams having to pre qualify to actually take place in qualification just like in the early 80s.
> 
> There may also be another new team joining as well.



Fact or rumour? Wouldn't mind new teams but 24 drivers plus a another 2 feels too packed with maybe pre qualifying session format helping there but could become repetative with which 2/3 teams fail.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2021)

Team Monaco are 99% in they just need to iron out a few details. And Pather are 50-50 as they want in but are unsure if they are gonna buy an existing team or enter as a completely new team.

F1 Boss Stefano Domenicali has scraped the usual $200 million fee new teams need to pay to enter Formula 1. He has done this as he wants to get a good few new teams to enter to make race days a bit more exciting.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)

We now have a race for the TBC on May 2nd. 

May 2nd will see a return to Portugal for another race at Portimão

F1 bosses are also looking at getting rid of qualifying and replacing it with a sprint race on the Saturday. I really hope they don't do this. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/sport/amp/formula1/55992727


----------



## Danker301090 (Feb 10, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> We now have a race for the TBC on May 2nd.
> 
> May 2nd will see a return to Portugal for another race at Portimão
> 
> ...



I think a sprint race is a right move but instead of deciding qualification by who finishes where they should a drop zone elimination format where every 2-3 minutes after the 1st 3 laps a car is dropped out and 1/2 points should be on offer for 9-1 places as .5 for 10th doesn't make sense.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)

This made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2021)

Fernando Alonso has been involved in a road accident while cycling in Switzerland.

The Spaniard, who is returning to Formula 1 this season after a two-year absence, is "conscious and well in himself", according to his Alpine team.

Alpine said Alonso would have further medical examinations on Friday, without confirming whether he was in hospital.

Sources close to Alonso say he was hit by a car near his Lugano home and the indications are he has a jaw fracture. 

There is currently no news if Fernando will be fit enough to take the grid for the opening race of the season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a feeling 2021 is going to be a rather good year for McLaren


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2021)

Alfa Romeo 2021 car


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

Redbull have now shown the car that will come 3rd in the constructers championship behind the Mercedes and the McLean Mercedes lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 5, 2021)

Like the paintwork on Williams 2021 car reminds me of the old Williams when Damon Hill drove for them.



 

 

 

 

Aston Martin 2021


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2021)

The Best Williams Driver/Car Combinations:

The Lion - I loved that crazy Guy.



 

The crazy Canadian (I loved him too):





and the crazy Columbian (My Favorite Williams Driver):


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 10, 2021)

Ferrari 2021. And witht hat we are only 18 days away from the first race of the se


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2021)

There is a good chance Haas will be told to change their car colour before the season starts. This is because of the fact the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS), announced in December that Russian athletes were banned from competing at world championship events for the next two years.


The ban related to state-sponsored doping and cover-ups at the 2014 Winter Olympics following investigations by WADA, which had recommended a four-year ban.

The Russian Automobile Federation confirmed in February that this would extend to the FIA's world championships, meaning Mazepin cannot race under the Russian flag this year. Mazepin is also prohibited from using national emblems, flags or symbols, as well as the word "Russia" or "Russian", on his clothing or equipment.

It is quite clear the Haas cars have been painted to look like the Russian Flag so I would not be surprised to see them forced by CAS or WADA to change the colours.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tests in Bahrain starts today:

Friday, March 12: 08:00 - 12:00 h & 13:00 - 17:00 h
Saturday, March 13: 08:00 - 12:00 h & 13:00 - 17:00 h
Sunday, March 14: 08:00 - 12:00 h & 13:00 - 17:00 h

(Austrian Time of course....)


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 12, 2021)

Mercedes on top after the morning test. Just not the Mercedes everyone would think


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Mercedes on top after the morning test. Just not the Mercedes everyone would think
> 
> View attachment 251351




Sandstorm actual....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes,it is a little sandy today...

 
 

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...rten-in-bahrain-freitag,1,1,0,75,21523,0.html


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 12, 2021)

[stuff being thrown around] Where tf are my HotWheels?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

mmm

car

hmm, yes, gear


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> mmm
> 
> car
> 
> hmm, yes, gear



Top Gear.

A very cool TV Show.


----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

bottom gear


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 13, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Top Gear.View attachment 251601
> 
> A very cool TV Show. View attachment 251602


Yes it is especially now that Chris Harris is one of the presenters


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 13, 2021)

RIP to the greatest F1 commentator ever.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh nooo.....now I have been comfortable with his Voice on many F1 Races on Youtube.....


----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

What a shame. You can never truly replace a passionate voice like his.

EDIT: Thanks for the reddit gold, kind stranger


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 17, 2021)

RIP Sabine Schmitz. Not only was she the greatest female race driver ever she was a wonderful human being and will always be remembered as the Queen of the Nurburgring.




 

Chris Harris has wrote an awesome tribute to Sabine.

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/chris-harris-remembers-sabine-schmitz?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

Very,very sad......a really "tough" Strike for the Motorsport World and of course "Top Gear".....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

Race in Saudi Arabia on the fastest Street Circuit

The Formula One Premiere in Saudi Arabia will be held on the longest and fastest Street Circuit in Motorsport's Premier Class. 
Organizers announced Thursday that the Jeddah Circuit,designed by German Hermann Tilke,has a length of 6.175 Kilometers and 27 Turns.

The first Night Race in the Red Sea Port City is scheduled for Dec.5 on the World Championship Calendar. 
The calculated Top Speed is expected to be 322 km/h,with Drivers reaching Speeds of around 250 km/h on Average.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 252691
> 
> 
> Race in Saudi Arabia on the fastest Street Circuit
> ...


Sounded good up to the point I read designed by German Hermann Tilke.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Sounded good up to the point I read designed by German Hermann Tilke.



I have thinked over to "let the Name" out....


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2021)

Poll deleted per OP's request.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Poll deleted per OP's request.


And we are back lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2021)

RIP to Scottish ex Lotus Formula 1 driver and Le Man's 24 hour winner Johnny Dumfries.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2021)

A little sad,how fast Time passes by in today´s World......

"Some" People has promised to never forget Niki and gave him a "permanent" Place in this Team.....
In "Shape" of a Red Star (on the Rear Part) and "Thank you Niki" (on the Front)

Today,after not even 2 Years...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2021)

Williams Formula 1 racer George Russell has become a new director of the Grand Prix Drivers’ Association, following the departure of Romain Grosjean.

Russell will work alongside fellow director Sebastian Vettel and chairman Alex Wurz on the body, which represents the interests of all F1 drivers on the grid.

Speaking about taking on the responsibility, Russell said he was proud that his fellow drivers had put faith in him.

“It is an honour and privilege to be nominated director of the GPDA,” he said.

“I appreciate the support of my fellow drivers in entrusting this role to me and recognise the responsibility it entails.

“In its six decades of existence, the GPDA has been an integral part of supporting and shaping F1 safety, for the sport and our fans.”

Grosjean had been a GPDA director for many years but stood down from the role after leaving F1 at the end of last year for a new career in IndyCar.

However, the Frenchman will remain on as an advisor for 2021 to help finish the ongoing work he is conducting on safety and lessons learned from his fiery crash at last year’s Bahrain Grand Prix.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Bahrain*

Second Free Practice: 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:30,847
2. Lando Norris GBR McLaren + 0,095
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,235
4. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,280
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,371
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 0,383
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,447
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,546
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,636
10. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,656
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,754
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,765
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,893
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,922
15. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,923
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,015
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1,484
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,450
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,553
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,602 

First Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:31,394
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,298
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,503
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,527
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,599
6. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,677
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,801
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,972
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,040
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,392
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,740
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,763
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,839
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,935
15. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 2,134
16. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 2,478
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,733
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,946
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3,107
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,581


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks like I was right when I said McLaren are going to have a really good season. Unlike the Haas cars they look bloody awful


----------



## Pleng (Mar 27, 2021)

That McLaren looks _fast_. Dare we dream of a shock winner in Bahrain? Dare we dream?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2021)

*Third Free Practice: *

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:30,577
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,739
3. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,006
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1,278
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1,331
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1,531
7. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,647
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,846
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,854
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,900
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,905
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,923
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2,132
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 2,178
15. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 2,243
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,283
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,746
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,845
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,045
20. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 3,382


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2021)

Mazepin or as he will now be known MazeSPIN is bloody awful. He is once again showing why pay to drive drivers are a bad idea.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2021)

*Grand Prix vof Bahrain*


After Q3:
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:28,997
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:29,385
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:29,586
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:29,678
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:29,809
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:29,927
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:29,974
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:30,215
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:30,249
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:30,601

Out in Q2:
11. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:30,659
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:30,708
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:31,203
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:31,238
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:33,430

Out in Q1:
16. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:31,724
17. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:31,936
18. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:32,056
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:32,449
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:33,273


----------



## Pleng (Mar 27, 2021)

Pleng said:


> That McLaren looks _fast_. Dare we dream of a shock winner in Bahrain? Dare we dream?



I guess it was just a dream too far...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2021)

Pleng said:


> I guess it was just a dream too far...


We will see tomorrow McLaren always tend to do better in the race than at qualifying.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2021)

Alpha Tauri - wow.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Alpha Tauri - wow.View attachment 254493


Tsunoda looks like he will be a really good driver in a few years.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Bahrain*

After 56 Laps (302,8 km):

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:32:03,897
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,745
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 37,383
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 46,466
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 52,047
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 59,090
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:06,004
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:07,100
9. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:25,692
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:26,713
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:28,864
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1 Runde
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1 Runde
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1 Runde

Fastest Lap: Bottas 1:32,090

Out: Nikita Mazepin (RUS/Haas), Fernando Alonso (ESP/Alpine), Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri), Nicolas Latifi(CAN/Williams)


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2021)

Great first race of the season. Well done my boy Lando great result for McLaren. 

Also laughed so hard when MazeSPIN crashed again lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Great first race of the season. Well done my boy Lando great result for McLaren.
> 
> Also laughed so hard when MazeSPIN crashed again lol.



 

What a "Dumbass"....the Guys think only because of Daddy´s Money they can Race...
Stroll can "sing a Song" from this Topic...but HE has already learned his Lesson.

Awesome Max.
Jacko also very good Job,I hope he can Race around the 3rd Place in the next Race.

Sad to see,Vettel is as feared - finished.....maybe he should change Cockpit with Schumacher.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 29, 2021)

I fixed your mistake in your previous post for you 



alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 254845
> 
> Lando also very good Job,I hope he can Race around the 3rd Place in the next Race.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2021)

*Drivers Championship: *

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 25
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 18
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 16
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 12
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 10
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 8
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 6
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 4
9. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0
. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0
. George Russell GBR Williams 0
. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0
. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0
. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 43
2. Red Bull 28
3. McLaren 18
4. Ferrari 12
5. Alpha Tauri 2
6. Aston Martin 1
7. Alfa Romeo 0
. Alpine 0
. Haas 0
. Williams 0

After 1 from von 23 Races.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2021)

Maybe Alonso should leave his Afternoon Sandwich "in the Box" next Time....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

Has maybe someone noticed,they officially confirmed this "Speed/Sprint/Quick Races on Saturday"......


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Has maybe someone noticed,they officially confirmed this "Speed/Sprint/Quick Races on Saturday"......


Fuck no why do they have to change a perfectly fine qualifying system??


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm an idiot I just noticed they Luigi Circuit in Mario Kart Wii is just like  Monza


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm an idiot I just noticed they Luigi Circuit in Mario Kart Wii is just like  Monza
> 
> View attachment 257299
> 
> View attachment 257300




Itse Monsaaaaaa...............


----------



## Pleng (Apr 10, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm an idiot I just noticed they Luigi Circuit in Mario Kart Wii is just like  Monza



Nice find. If I recall correctly from MKWii, it even has the banked curve, does it not?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 13, 2021)

Qualifying for this weekend’s Emilia Romagna Grand Prix has been moved to avoid overlapping with the Duke of Edinburgh’s funeral on Saturday.

Formula One and the FIA have announced the session has been brought forward by an hour and will now take place from 1pm to 2pm BST. As a result, final practice will move to 10am-11am in order to comply with the regulations which state qualifying must be two hours after FP3. A minute’s silence will also be held before qualifying at Imola.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2021)

It's starting to happen again 

The Canadian Grand Prix is to be cancelled.

The event, scheduled for June 11-13, the weekend after the Azerbaijan GP as the second part of a flyaway double-header, has been in doubt for some time.


Turkey, which held a race at short notice in 2020 and is conveniently located on the freight route home from Azerbaijan, is waiting in reserve as a replacement.

On Thursday, Radio Canada reported that the Montreal race had been cancelled for public health reasons, noting that there are concerns over the risks associated with F1 visitors mixing with local circuit staff and volunteers.

There are also financial issues related to the possibility of the race being run behind closed doors and thus with no spectator income they can't afford to host the race.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)

*Grand Prix in Imola*
*
First Free Practice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,564
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,041
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,058
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,232
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,324
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,324
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,893
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,925
9. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,175
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,205
11. George Russell GBR Williams 1,302
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,319
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,371
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,420
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,494
16. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1,664
17. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,796
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,259
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,916
20. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 3,217


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)

*Grand Prix in Imola*

*Second Free Pactice:*

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:15,551
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,010
3. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,078
4. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,283
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,820
6. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,860
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,868
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,934
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,962
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,186
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,266
12. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,272
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,284
14. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1,448
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,541
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1,628
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,722
18. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,730
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,799
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,306


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix in Imola*
> 
> *Second Free Pactice:*
> 
> ...


Arrgh what is going on? McLaren are massively off the pace.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Arrgh what is going on? McLaren are massively off the pace.


It's just FP1/2. The times in the midfield are not really telling us anything.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Emilia Romagna in Imola*
*

Third Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:14,958
2. Lando Norris GBR McLaren + 0,456
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,557
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,593
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,780
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,932
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,950
. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,950
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,228
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,270
11. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,272
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,287
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,295
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,431
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1,469
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,490
17. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,579
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,654
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,845
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,440

@AmandaRose 

See,McLaren is there....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

As we see on Tsunoda,maybe fast and awesome Guy but can not handle a classic Track.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

Our annoying ORF Guys have a Live Radio Stream to Toto between the Sessions......
...he seems "not very happy" about that....



So sad for Norris...awesome Lap.




*Qualifying Grand Prix in Imola*

After Q3:
1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:14,411
2. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:14,446
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:14,498
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:14,740
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:14,790
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:14,826
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:14,875
8. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:14,898
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:15,210
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:16,791

Out in Q2:
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:15,199
12. George Russell GBR Williams 1:15,261
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:15,394
14. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:15,593
15. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:15,593

Out in Q1:
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:15,974
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:16,122
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:16,279
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:16,797
20. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri no Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2021)

It's bullshit Hamilton was exceeding track limits all through qualifying and no penalty. Lando does it and his time is wiped out. One rule for the champ and a different rule for all other drivers.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> It's bullshit Hamilton was exceeding track limits all through qualifying and no penalty. Lando does it and his time is wiped out. One rule for the champ and a different rule for all other drivers.



Again a very,very unclear Qualiying...many Drivers obviously has done this....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Again a very,very unclear Qualiying...many Drivers obviously has done this....


Formula 1 needs to copy Indy car and get rid of track limits. Get rid of all the rules and just let them race.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Formula 1 needs to copy Indy car and get rid of track limits. Get rid of all the rules and just let them race.



Very Simple - Ban this shitty (Sausage)Curbs and smooth/asphalted run-out Zones and go back to classic Tracks (Curbs) and with Sand and Gravel/Rubble behind.
After one Weekend you will see,it will work (again).


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2021)

This is what racing is all about.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This is what racing is all about.
> 
> View attachment 258900


----------



## Pleng (Apr 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> It's bullshit Hamilton was exceeding track limits all through qualifying and no penalty. Lando does it and his time is wiped out. One rule for the champ and a different rule for all other drivers.



Uhhh no he wasn't.

I'm as gutted as anybody about Lando's penalty but there's no point letting emotions go wild and coming up with irrational arguments to a decision we don't like.

There were lots of track-limit violations all through free practice as well as q1 and q2. By q3 most drivers seemed to have gotten to grips with it.

Norris was on fire with that last lap. It was truly outstanding... You could see he was wringing the neck of that McLaren but unfortunately in doing so he breached the limits and had his lap deleted.

I don't generally agree with you about taking the Indycar approach. When I was growing up watching F1 track limits were never an issue. Why? Because when you went wide you were instantly off the nice sticky tarmack and in either gravel or grass which would have slowed you down anyway. On newer tracks with massive runoff areas there's no "natural" penalty so they need to do something.

I do, however, question the need to monitor the track limits at Imola. This isn't a new track and there are plenty of natural barriers to stop drivers running wide. So in my opinion there was no need to implement them here. However, seeing as they _were_ being monitored, it's the same for everybody and you can't choose to not punish a driver just because the rest of his lap was amazing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

Finally - Miami in 2022´s Calendar:





19 Curves are to lead over 5.41 Kilometers around the Hard Rock Stadium of the Miami Dolphins. The Track Layout allows for up to three DRS Zones.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

New Nickname for Nikita Mazepin - Nick Mazespin.

Awesome McLaren / Norris.


*GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola*

After 63 Laps:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 22,0 4
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 23,7 2
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 25,5 2
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 27,0 2
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 51,2 2
7. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 51,9 3
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 52,8 4
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:04,7 3
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:05,7 5
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:06,5 3
12. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:07,1 2

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), George Russell (GBR/Williams), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> New Nickname for Nikita Mazepin - Nick Mazespin.
> 
> Awesome McLaren / Norris.
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant race by Lando and great recovery by Lewis.



 

Pretty sure I started calling him Mazespin back on page 48 Alexander


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Pretty sure I started calling him Mazespin back on page 48 Alexander



Yes,and now officially confirmed  (c) FIA


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

Russell´s Crash has deeper Consequences for Mercedes:

The Mercedes Boss Toto Wolff not only holds Russell predominantly responsible for Bottas' retirement, but also indirectly for more serious problems.

"You can write off our car almost completely," Wolff said in light of the immense damage. "With the budget cap, it's definitely not something we needed. It probably limits the upgrades we can make."

Teams will be allowed to spend a maximum of $145 million on race car development and deployment in 2021. This is the first time in Formula 1 history that there has been such a cap. Mercedes has already had to scale down its efforts enormously to achieve this, with the world champion racing team having been well above the targeted sum in recent years. The accident ensures a further reduction in the development budget. "That means less performance on the car," Wolff clarifies.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...ssell-mercedes-nach-crash-mit-geld-problemen/
(German)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

I hate this fucking "after the Race" Penalties.....

*(still inofficial) GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola*


After 63 Laps (309,049 km):

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 2:02:34,598
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 22,000
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 23,702
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 25,579
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 27,036
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 51,220
7. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 51,909
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 52,818
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:05,704
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:06,561
11. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:07,151
12. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:18,184
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:34,772 *
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 2 Laps
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2 Laps
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2 Laps

* Subsequent 30 Seconds Penalty for starting offense

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), George Russell (GBR/Williams), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton 1:16,702 (60.)


*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 44
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 43
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 27
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 20
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 16
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 14
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 14
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 10
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 7
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 4
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 3
12. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0
16. George Russell GBR Williams 0
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 60
2. Red Bull 53
3. McLaren 41
4. Ferrari 34
5. Aston Martin 7
6. Alpha Tauri 6
7. Alpine 4
8. Alfa Romeo 0
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0

_*Next Race:
02.05.2021 -  GP of Portugal in Portimao*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I hate this fucking "after the Race" Penalties.....
> 
> *(still inofficial) GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola*
> 
> ...


Thank god I thought for a moment you were gonna say Lando had been given a penalty lol. 

Also nice to see Crash Vettel made it to the end of a race for once


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

*GP of Emilia-Romagna in Imola*

After 63 Laps (309,049 km):

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 2:02:34,598
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 22,000
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 23,702
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 25,579
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 27,036
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 51,220
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 52,818
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 56,909 *
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:05,704
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:06,561
11. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:07,151
12. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:18,184
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:34,772 **
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 2 Laps
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2 Laps
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2 Laps

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), George Russell (GBR/Williams), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams)
Fastest Lap: Hamilton 1:16,702 (60.)

* * Subsequent 5 Seconds Penalty for overtaking Gasly with Advantage
** Subsequent 30 Seconds Penalty for Starting Offense




*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 44
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 43
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 27
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 20
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 16
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 14
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 14
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 10
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 6
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 5
11. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 2
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0
16. George Russell GBR Williams 0
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0


*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 60
2. Red Bull 53
3. McLaren 41
4. Ferrari 34
5. Alpha Tauri 8
6. Aston Martin 5
7. Alpine 3
8. Alfa Romeo 0
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0


_*Next Race:
02.05.2021 - GP of Portugal in Portimao*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 18, 2021)

Great day for sport today first lando gets 3rd. Rangers then beat Celtic. And hopefully my boy Pato O’Ward wins for McLaren at the indy race in 
Alabama.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> And hopefully my boy Pato O’Ward wins for McLaren at the indy race in Alabama.



....looks interesting.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 19, 2021)

At the restart I was hoping somehow Norris would manage to take the lead... I know the McLaren wouldn't have been fast enough to hold on to the lead, not in these days of DRS an silly tyres anyway, but it would have nice to see him lead a lap or two.

It's a shame they restarted under the safety car. A standing start would have been much more exciting.

Also am I the only one thinking it seemed to take waaaay to long for them to call the red flag. Just one look at the debris on the track after the accident made it obvious that they were going to need to stop the race, but it seemed to take race control an age to figure it out.

Rare mistake from Hamilton.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

Pleng said:


> It's a shame they restarted under the safety car. A standing start would have been much more exciting.



Marko/Red Bull "insisted" on the rolling Start,because one Side (that one from Verstappen) of the Starting Grid was wet.
Funny,Verstappen nearly "throws away" the Race before the Restart by himself....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Finally - Miami in 2022´s Calendar:
> 
> View attachment 258983
> 
> 19 Curves are to lead over 5.41 Kilometers around the Hard Rock Stadium of the Miami Dolphins. The Track Layout allows for up to three DRS Zones.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 259464



Wow,I am impressed,very cool,my Lady.....



Hopefully also a "natural" Track like Interlagos.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Wow,I am impressed,very cool,my Lady.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully also a "natural" Track like Interlagos.


It's around a stadium so most likely in a parking lot. Also, that track looks kinda sus.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> It's around a stadium so most likely in a parking lot.


Like Las Vegas in the 80´s....hopefully not....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Like Las Vegas in the 80´s....hopefully not....


That track was just weird


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hopefully not so bumpy,sandy and not so hot.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

Because this Picture appears today somewhere:




I did not watched the complete Race and did not saw the Crash live....

But now I remembered on a similar but lethal Accident with an young Austrian Driver....
Same Picture(s) but....



Helmut Koinigg 1974 Watkins Glen.



> During lap 10 of the 1974 United States Grand Prix at Watkins Glen,
> while approaching the tight corner at the very far end of the circuit, Helmut Koinigg inexplicably went straight on, it seemed to have been no attempt at braking, probably due to a deflating rear tyre. The car slammed through three layers of catch mesh on the outside of the corner and went head-on into the steel guardrail beyond at a steep angle. The chassis of the Surtees apparently went through between the rails, the driver was _decapitated_.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

Not so bad.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Not so bad.



Not so good either


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2021)

I really don't think Formula E can get any more farcical. After a miscalculation by FIA half the drivers ran out of power in the last lap of the race. Instead of doing the right thing and giving them the position they were in on the lap before they ran out of power the FIA then disqualified them and now the drivers have a dnf next to thier name. Which means the drivers who where actually gonna get points and prize money get fuck all for something that was the FIA's fault.


----------



## whattheheckman (Apr 24, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> After a miscalculation by FIA half the drivers ran out of power in the last lap of the race. ...the FIA then disqualified them and now the drivers have a dnf next to thier name.



That is complete utter BS, I can't believe people would be that stupid (although that is something I would have not put past the FIA at all). 



AmandaRose said:


> I really don't think Formula E can get any more farcical.



Annnnnnnnddd ya jinxed it


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2021)

Now the FIA are trying to blame the driver who was leading the race lol. 

https://www.motorsport.com/formula-e/news/fia-response-valencia-energy-saving-da-costa/6440326/amp/


----------



## Pleng (Apr 25, 2021)

Formula E lost my interest before it even started.

I was actually really excited for the series but once they talked about adding a soundtrack and the even more ridiculous "fan boost" I was out before the series even started.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2021)

_*Grand Prix of Canada officially canceled.

Instead Turkey / Istanbul (Weekend 11th to 13th June 2021)*_


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2021)

Go Rahal! Go Fitipaldi! Go Spensor!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Go Rahal! Go Fitipaldi! Go Spensor!



You should not consume all Free Drinks alone today,my Freind.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2021)

okay, I won't [crosses fingers behind my back]


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Grand Prix of Canada officially canceled.
> 
> Instead Turkey / Istanbul (Weekend 11th to 13th June 2021)*_


Oh bloody great they chose the worst of Hermann Tilke's tracks to replace a great race track. Great choice FIA.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2021)

Bobby Rahal for the win!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh bloody great they chose the worst of Hermann Tilke's tracks to replace a great race track. Great choice FIA.



Nürburgring was the other "Choice"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2021)

America and Brazil will definitely be cancelled as well and probably some more. We are gonna end up witht he exact same tracks as last year lol.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2021)

Long Beach, CA [which is near me] is another course.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> America and Brazil will definitely be cancelled as well and probably some more. We are gonna end up witht he exact same tracks as last year lol.



If EA/Codemasters puts these "Replacement" Tracks from this Season in the new F1 2021 Game,I will definitely buy it.





OldBoi said:


> Long Beach, CA [which is near me] is another course.


Miami will it be next Year.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2021)

Hopefully by tRUMP's place in Florida, so it messes up his golf games.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 29, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh bloody great they chose the worst of Hermann Tilke's tracks to replace a great race track. Great choice FIA.



Huh? Turkey is a great track. I know Mr Tilke has created some pretty lackluster offerings but Turkey isn't one of them. IMHOAGAWBMDAT.



AmandaRose said:


> America and Brazil will definitely be cancelled as well and probably some more. We are gonna end up witht he exact same tracks as last year lol.



Same tracks as last year will do just nicely


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Huh? Turkey is a great track. I know Mr Tilke has created some pretty lackluster offerings but Turkey isn't one of them. IMHOAGAWBMDAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Same tracks as last year will do just nicely


We will agree to disagree on Turkey lol. One question what the fuck is IMHOAGAWBMDAT apart from something that fucks with my dyslexia lol.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 29, 2021)

Lol.

In My Humble Opinion And Generally Agreed With By Most Drivers And Teams.... Thought that was obvious!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Lol.
> 
> In My Humble Opinion And Generally Agreed With By Most Drivers And Teams.... Thought that was obvious!


The driver's didn't like it last year after the track was resurfaced and ended up like an ice rink. Max said it was like a really bad rally course and Lewis said it was the worst experience he ever had or something along those lines 

You are right though it is mostly liked by everyone just not me


----------



## Pleng (Apr 29, 2021)

Yea last year the situation was pretty unique. I don't think I've ever seen F1 cars race in temps that low.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2021)

Yipeee it's race weekend again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Portugal in Portimao*

First Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:19,648
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,025
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,198
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,236
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,319
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,796
7. George Russell GBR Williams 0,881
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,987
9. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1,032
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,152
11. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,246
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,347
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,442
14. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,655
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,733
16. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,757
17. Callum Ilott GBR Alfa Romeo 2,158
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,291
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,645
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 4,576


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Portugal in Portimao*

Second Free Practice: 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:19,837
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,143
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,344
4. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,360
5. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,383
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,398
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,523
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 0,581
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,590
10. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,679
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,721
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,920
13. George Russell GBR Williams 1,139
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,216
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,237
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,388
17. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,401
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,700
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,018
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,801


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 30, 2021)

Can’t wait


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 260939


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Portugal in Portimao*

Third Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:18,489
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes +0,236
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,331
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,351
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,371
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,512
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,561
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,783
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,885
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,926
11. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,996
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,093
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,099
14. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,460
15. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,544
16. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,601
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1,638
18. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,725
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,192
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,201


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2021)

Not good enough Daniel you really need to work out why Lando is so much faster than you my friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2021)

*Qualifying:*

After Q3: 

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:18,348
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:18,355
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:18,746
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:18,890
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:19,039
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:19,042
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:19,116
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:19,306
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:19,475
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:19,659 

Out in Q2:
11. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19,109
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:19,216
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:19,456
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:19,473
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:19,812 

Out in Q1:
16. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:19,839
17. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:19,913
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:20,285
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:20,452
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:20,912


----------



## AncientBoi (May 1, 2021)

Wait... where's Fitipaldi, Louda, Andretti, Stewart? Somethings wrong here. Not even Prost is in the line up.  WTF?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Wait... where's Fitipaldi, Louda, Andretti, Stewart? Somethings wrong here. Not even Prost is in the line up.  WTF?



Stop drinking the Free Drinks alone !


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Portugal*

After 66 Laps (306,826 km): 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:34:31,421
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 29,148
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 33,530
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 39,745
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 51,369
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 55,781
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:03,749
8. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:04,808
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:15,369
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:16,463
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:18,955
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1 Lap
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1 Lap
15. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2 Laps
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2 Laps
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2 Laps

Out: Räikkönen (FIN/Alfa Romeo)

Fastest Lap: Bottas 1:19,865 (65.)
Verstappens Time was deleted because of Track Limits....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of Portugal*
> 
> After 66 Laps (306,826 km):
> 
> ...


Good result once again for Lando 

Mazepin getting a time penalty for blocking Sergio was a joke. What good does it do giving the guy in last place a time penalty. Fine the fool or even better get rid of him from the grid.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2021)

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 69
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 61
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 37
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 32
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 28
6. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 22
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 16
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 14
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 8
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 7
11. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 5
12. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 5
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0
16. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 101
2. Red Bull 83
3. McLaren 53
4. Ferrari 42
5. Alpine 13
6. Alpha Tauri 9
7. Aston Martin 5
8. Alfa Romeo 0
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0 

_*Next Race:*_
_*09.05.2021 GP of Spain in Barcelona*_


----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2021)

Huge congratulations to Arrow McLaren and my boy Pato O’Ward for his first ever indy win. Was a great race in Texas and Pato drove outstandingly. The win has also got him a test in a McLaren F1 car at the end of the season.


----------



## zxr750j (May 3, 2021)

Not very eventful this time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Huge congratulations to Arrow McLaren and my boy Pato O’Ward for his first ever indy win. Was a great race in Texas and Pato drove outstandingly. The win has also got him a test in a McLaren F1 car at the end of the season.
> 
> View attachment 261251 View attachment 261252 View attachment 261253



If he maybe replaces Ricciardo next Year,that would be difficult to differentiate him from Norris...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> If he maybe replaces Ricciardo next Year,that would be difficult to differentiate hom from Norris...


How the heck would I be able to pick my favourite??


----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2021)

I can explain 3 out of the 4. Any idea the one I don't understand?


----------



## Pleng (May 4, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Huge congratulations to Arrow McLaren and my boy Pato O’Ward for his first ever indy win. Was a great race in Texas and Pato drove outstandingly. The win has also got him a test in a McLaren F1 car at the end of the season.



How do you follow Indycar? I remember trying to watch Alonso's first attempt at the Indy500 on... I think it was BT Sport, which was just basically the American broadcast.The commentary style really grated me, especially the way the commentators would just stick advertising announcements in between commentating on the action. I also felt they didn't really explain the sport very well to newcomers (of which there were surly plenty due to the Alonso effect). It's hard to judge, being a seasoned F1 viewer, but I feel that Brundle often takes time out to explain things to potential new viewers. There was none of that in the 500 broadcast.

Anyway, what I'm asking is, is there a more European-style broadcast of the Indy races, or is it only the American feed broadcast all over the world? I'd be interested to start following Indycar, but not if there's no watchable coverage.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2021)

Pleng said:


> How do you follow Indycar? I remember trying to watch Alonso's first attempt at the Indy500 on... I think it was BT Sport, which was just basically the American broadcast.The commentary style really grated me, especially the way the commentators would just stick advertising announcements in between commentating on the action. I also felt they didn't really explain the sport very well to newcomers (of which there were surly plenty due to the Alonso effect). It's hard to judge, being a seasoned F1 viewer, but I feel that Brundle often takes time out to explain things to potential new viewers. There was none of that in the 500 broadcast.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm asking is, is there a more European-style broadcast of the Indy races, or is it only the American feed broadcast all over the world? I'd be interested to start following Indycar, but not if there's no watchable coverage.


Indy has been on Sky Sports F1 since 2019. They still use the American feed sadly.


----------



## Pleng (May 4, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Indy has been on Sky Sports F1 since 2019. They still use the American feed sadly.



Okay thanks. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

Pleng said:


> How do you follow Indycar? I remember trying to watch Alonso's first attempt at the Indy500 on...



I remember when Michael Andretti,Patrick Carpentier,Paul Tracy,Bobby Rahal.....oh...I think that is too long ago...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 6, 2021)

Ah this is very nice of Toto to do this. 


https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...-Wolff-after-being-handed-dream-F1-return-SNT


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Spain in Barcelona*

2.Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:18,170
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,139
3. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,165
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,296
5. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,348
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,423
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,449
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,504
9. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,615
10. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,748
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,777
12. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,922
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,952
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,964
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,025
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,043
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1,787
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,876
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,156
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,583 

1.Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:18,504
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,033
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,123
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,440
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,492
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,516
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,558
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,730
9. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,845
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,925
11. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,165
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,177
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,190
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,228
15. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,446
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,766
17. Roy Nissany ISR Williams 2,196
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,262
19. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 3,383
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,472


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 8, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Spain in Barcelona*

After Q1:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:16,741
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:16,777
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:16,873
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:17,510
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:17,580
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:17,620
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:17,622
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:17,701
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:18,010
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:18,147 

Out in Q2: 

11. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:17,974
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:17,982
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:18,079
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:18,356
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19,154 

Out in Q1: 

16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:18,556
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:18,917
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:19,117
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:19,219
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:19,807


----------



## Pleng (May 8, 2021)

I'm starting to get a bit of an Irvine feeling from Tsunod after hearing his outbursts on the radio. Could be a fun few years


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 8, 2021)

Pleng said:


> I'm starting to get a bit of an Irvine feeling from Tsunod after hearing his outbursts on the radio. Could be a fun few years



The "Irvine" was a very special Character and missing in todays F1 World.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Spanien*

After 66 Laps (308,4 km): 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:33:07,680
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 15,841
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 26,610
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 54,616
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:03,671
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:13,768
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:14,670
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1 Lap
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
11. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1 Lap
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1 Lap
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Lap
17. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1 Lap
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2 Lap
19. Nikita Masepin RUS Haas 2 Laps 

Out: Yuki Tsunoda (JPN/Alpha Tauri)

Fastest Lap: 1:20,875 Verstappen


*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 94
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 80
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 47
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 41
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 40
6. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 32
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 24
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 20
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 10
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 8
11. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 5
12. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 5
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0
16. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0

*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 141
2. Red Bull 112
3. McLaren 65
4. Ferrari 60
5. Alpine 15
6. Alpha Tauri 10
7. Aston Martin 5
8. Alfa Romeo 0
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0


_*Next Grand Prix:*_

_*23.05.2021 - GP of Monaco in Monte Carlo*_


----------



## AmandaRose (May 9, 2021)

Due to being extremely busy today was the first race I haven't watched in a long time. Looks like McLaren had a bad day. No surprise with Lewis winning the only way Max will be world champion is when Lewis retires.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Due to being extremely busy today was the first race I haven't watched in a long time. Looks like McLaren had a bad day. No surprise with Lewis winning the only way Max will be world champion is when Lewis retires.



I felt asleep for 2 times....so much for the first really boring Race this Year....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I felt asleep for 2 times....so much for the first really boring Race this Year....


I was so busy I walked 17kms lol the most I have done in ages. Hopefully Monaco is a bit more exciting.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2021)

New rules to come into affect from the 15th June  after Redbull and a few other teams were found to be using illegal rear wings on their cars.


https://www.bbc.com/sport/formula1/57086036.amp


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2021)

Oh...great....then it should be a Mercedes "Single-handed" Season again....bravo,Hamilton....

What does he said a few Weeks ago ? "Nice to have Races like this (with Max)"....


But ok,same Rules and Laws for all......


----------



## Pleng (May 13, 2021)

Late to the party but I've been trying to cool my anger for the past week.

That Grand Prix was a stark reminder of just how much Pirelli have fucked the sport. It's not as obvious these days as it was in the Pijelly days of ridiculously soft tires but please, F1, can't we say once and for all that this experiment with deliberately degrading tires _*hasn't worked*_?!!! I don't see how anybody could have gained any pleasure watching Lewis catch and pass Max. Once he came out of the pits and was going a second a lap faster, two things were obvious:

Firstly - Lewis was going to catch Max. He had plenty of time even when only gaining a second a lap, and the delta was clearly going to increase as Maxes tires got older.

Secondly, and most importantly - Max was going to have _no way_ to defend against Lewis. As soon as he got there he was always going to sail straight past.

Again, I have to ask, who can possibly gain pleasure watching a race leader being unable to defend his position? No matter who you support (and I support Lewis) if you're a fan of racing, you want to see a fight.

The great Murray Walker recently passed, and one of his most famous phrases was "It's one thing catching in F1, getting past is another thing all together". And that is how it should have stayed.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 14, 2021)

Turkey has been cancelled and the French grand prix has been moved forward a week then we have two races in a row in Austria.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/sport/formula1/57115403.amp


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2021)

25.06. - 27.06. Steiermark Grand Prix 





 02.07. - 04.07. Österreich Grand Prix


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 263065




Some could think,you do not like Mazespin....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Some could think,you do not like Mazespin....


Does anyone other than his own family like him lol

Even Guenther Steiner hates him and told him to shut up


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

McLaren making a big announcement in youtube in 15 mins time. Very excited to see what it is


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

Wow Lando.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2021)

And a Marlboro Sticker on it and everything is fine again.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

the car is almost as beautiful looking as Lando


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2021)

Now to the Results.....hopefully they get into "Gears".


But maybe next Year is their Year.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2021)

McLaren are the first team to announce their driver line up for the 2022 season. Daniel Ricciardo will be joined once again by the amazing talent and gorgeous Lando Norris after it was confirmed Lando has signed a multi year contract to stay at the team.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 21, 2021)

Sebastian Vettel has become a pirate in Monaco


----------



## AmandaRose (May 21, 2021)

Hopefully it will be a good month for team McLaren.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2021)

I am sorry,I missed the Practice Session Results......

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/ergebnisse/2021/session/monaco-gp-1-training-32975.html

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/ergebnisse/2021/session/monaco-gp-2-training-34248.html


----------



## Pleng (May 22, 2021)

I think I must be the only person in the world who thinks the Gulf McLaren livery is pig ugly. Thank whoever that they're only running it for one race.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 22, 2021)

Pleng said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world who thinks the Gulf McLaren livery is pig ugly. Thank whoever that they're only running it for one race.


This is the first time I have ever wished the temp had a dislike button lol.

But in all seriousness you are entitled to your wrong opinion


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2021)

The only real Livery and hopefully they make it in the next Years:




 

Also with the correct Numbers.


----------



## Pleng (May 23, 2021)

Yea the red and white was brutal. I still really liked the chrome livery that they had throughout the majority of the McLaren Mercedes era. To me that livery will always be McLaren.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2021)

Still no News about LeClerc´s Pole confirmed or not...

*----------------------------------------------------------*

*Grand Prix of Monaco in Monte Carlo*
After Q1:

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:10,346
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:10,576
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:10,601
4. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:10,611
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:10,620
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:10,900
7. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:11,095
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:11,419
9. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:11,573
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:11,779

Out in Q2:
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:11,486
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:11,598
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:11,600
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:11,642
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:11,830

Out in Q1:
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:12,096
17. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:12,205
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:12,366
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:12,958
20. Mick Schumacher GER Haas No Time


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2021)

LeClerc is not starting !


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2021)

Bravo Lando great result.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2021)

*GP of Monaco in Monte Carlo*
After 78 Laps = 260,286 km

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:38:56,820
2. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari + 8,968
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 19,427
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 20,490
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 52,591
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 53,896
7. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:08,231
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1 Runde
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1 Runde
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1 Runde
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1 Runde
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde
15. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Runde
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1 Runde
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3 Runden
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3 Runden

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes) 
Not startet: Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari)
Fastest Lap: Hamilton 1:12,209

*Drivers Championship
*
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 105
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 101
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 56
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 47
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 44
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 40
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 38
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 24
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 16
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 12
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 10
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 9
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 5
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0

*Constructors:*

1. Red Bull 149
2. Mercedes 148
3. McLaren 80
4. Ferrari 78
5. Aston Martin 19
6. Alpha Tauri 18
7. Alpine 17
8. Alfa Romeo 1
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0 

_*Next Race:*_
_*06.06. Grand Prix of Aserbaidschan in Baku*_


----------



## AmandaRose (May 24, 2021)

RIP Max Mosley thank you for everything you did for our sport. Hope you are up there in heaven catching up with all the other great people from Formula one who are no longer with us.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2021)

A huge well done to the 4 time Indy 500 winner Hélio Castroneves.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2021)

*GP of Azerbaijan in Baku*

*Second Free Practice:*

1. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:42,115
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,101
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,128
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,321
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,419
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,578
7. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,826
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,903
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,905
10. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,015
11. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,041
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,105
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,183
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,697
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,766
16. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 2,069
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,442
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,448
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3,980
20. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 4,868




*First Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:43,184
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 0,043
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,337
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,446
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 0,548
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,573
7. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,709
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,812
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,593
10. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1,707
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,759
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,908
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 2,050
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2,200
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 2,231
16. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 2,262
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,268
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,590
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3,715
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,761





*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*Singapore Grand Prix again cancelled..*

https://www.bbc.com/sport/formula1/57360662


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Azerbaijan in Baku*

Qualifying: 

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:41,218
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:41,450
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:41,563
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:41,565
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:41,576
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:41,747
7. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:41,917
8. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:42,211
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:42,327
10. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:42,659 

Out in Q2:
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:42,224
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:42,273
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:42,558
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:42,587
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:42,758 

Out in Q1:
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:43,128
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:44,158
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:44,238
19. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin No Time
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo No Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of Azerbaijan in Baku*
> 
> Qualifying:
> 
> ...


Lando has been given an unfair 3 place grid penalty for a red flag infringement. He now starts 9th.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cr...1-stewards-unfair-azerbaijan-gp-grid-drop?amp


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 6, 2021)

RIP Mansour Ojjeh thank you for everything you have done for McLaren over the last 40 years. Without Mansour and Ron Dennis back in the 80s the team would have died off long ago.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 6, 2021)

Sad news about Mansour. Only heard about it during the commentary 





---










pic.twitter.com/z3so2ZcpQq— F1Solutions (@FixF1Now) June 6, 2021

Under investigation: Pirelli?

I hope they won't fare so well without their special BernieGuard(tm)

---

Very sad that these posts were auto merged as they have very different subject matter


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Azerbaijan in Baku*

After 51 Laps (306,049 km): 

1. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:44,703
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin + 1,385
3. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 2,762
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 3,828
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 4,754
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 6,382
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 6,624
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 7,709
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 8,874
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 9,576
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 10,254
12. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 11,264
13. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 14,241
14. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 14,315
15. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 17,668
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 42,379

Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Lance Stroll (CAN/Aston Martin), Esteban Ocon (FRA/Alpine), George Russell (GBR/Williams)

Fastest Lap: Max Verstappen (41.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 105
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 101
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 69
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 66
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 52
6. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 47
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 42
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 31
9. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 28
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 26
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 13
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 12
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 9
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 8
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0 

*Constructors:*

1. Red Bull 174
2. Mercedes 148
3. Ferrari 94
4. McLaren 92
5. Alpha Tauri 39
6. Aston Martin 37
7. Alpine 25
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Haas 0
10. Williams 0


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Lewis Hamilton is reportedly willing to take a pay cut to stay with Mercedes until the end of the 2022 F1 season, but wants his winning bonus to be doubled. Meanwhile, Mercedes boss Toto Wolff has set a 15 June deadline for talks to be concluded. 

- Red Bull motorsport advisor Helmut Marko has revealed that Honda will hold off introducing its permitted engine upgrade for as long as possible in a bid to extract the most performance out of it. In contrast, rivals Mercedes and Ferrari moved onto fresh engines in Baku. 

- The Circuit of the Americas is open to hosting two F1 races this year to fill the void left by the cancellation of the Singapore Grand Prix


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 13, 2021)

Huge well done to McLaren and Pato O'Ward. Second win of the season.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 16, 2021)

In a shock announcement, Pirelli find absolutely nothing wrong with the tire structures following the blowouts in the race at Baku...
Surprise, surprise, Pirelli find nothing wrong with the tires from Baku...https://t.co/9LQn8dgrIh pic.twitter.com/uqWUWJqcXn— F1Solutions (@FixF1Now) June 16, 2021


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2021)

Pleng said:


> In a shock announcement, Pirelli find absolutely nothing wrong with the tire structures following the blowouts in the race at Baku...
> https://twitter.com/FixF1Now/status/1404973557919010823



Michelin or Goodyear should come back.....


----------



## mrgone (Jun 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> - The Circuit of the Americas is open to hosting two F1 races this year to fill the void left by the cancellation of the Singapore Grand Prix



that is my favorite GP, even was there in 2013
but understandable. distancing is difficult there


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 16, 2021)

Just put some new pirelli zeroes under my car, abolutely nothing wrong with the tire...


----------



## Pleng (Jun 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Michelin or Goodyear should come back.....



Michelin, Goodyear, Bridgestone.... Hell even Wallmart Budget Tyres* would probably manage to do a better job than these jokers.


*I'm assuming Wallmart sell tyres as they seem to sell everything else.



zxr750j said:


> Just put some new pirelli zeroes under my car, abolutely nothing wrong with the tire...



Why is there no "super like" option on this forum?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Michelin, Goodyear, Bridgestone.... Hell even Wallmart Budget Tyres* would probably manage to do a better job than these jokers.
> 
> 
> *I'm assuming Wallmart sell tyres as they seem to sell everything else.
> ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2021)

*Grand Prix of France in Le Castellet*

Second Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:32,872
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,008
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,253
4. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,468
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,678
6. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,813
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,824
8. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,826
9. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,914
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,950
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,959
12. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1,049
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,083
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,207
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,575
16. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,760
17. George Russell GBR Williams 2,394
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,459
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,640
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,679 

Firs Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:33,448
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 0,335
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,432
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,745
5. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,881
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,196
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,245
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,251
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,259
10. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,399
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,502
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,668
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,687
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,827
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,841
16. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1,894
17. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,164
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,203
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3,881
20. Roy Nissany FRA Williams 4,433


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2021)

[awaits Formula 37 racing]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2021)

*Third Free Practice:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:31,300
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,747
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,895
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,938
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,966
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,036
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,324
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,381
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,407
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,459
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,520
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,717
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,751
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,900
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,028
16. George Russell GBR Williams 2,064
17. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2,124
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,284
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,843
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,342


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> [awaits Formula 37 racing]


A few years back there was Formula 4000 so Formula 37 could definitely happen lol.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 267165 View attachment 267166



What about monster truck tires on them? And a Hate button


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2021)

*Grand Prix of France in Le Castellet*

After Q3:
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:29,990
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:30,248
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:30,376
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:30,445
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:30,840
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:30,868
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:30,987
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:31,252
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:31,340
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:31,382 

Out in Q2:
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:31,736
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:31,767
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:31,813
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1:32,065
15. Mick Schumacher GER Haas No Time 

Out in Q1:
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:33,062
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:33,354
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:33,554
19. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Marti No Time
20. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri No Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2021)

Was watching qualifying with the BF who hates F1 but he was watching just to be kind to me when he suddenly goes this track reminds me of Pacman. Well he wasn't wrong I guess


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 20, 2021)

After a lot of research by myself into the whole tire fiasco two weeks ago I can now confirm it was the fault of Lewis Hamilton's dog Roscoe. Here is the evidence.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> After a lot of research by myself into the whole tire fiasco two weeks ago I can now confirm it was the fault of Lewis Hamilton's dog Roscoe. Here is the evidence.
> 
> View attachment 267494
> 
> View attachment 267495


----------



## Pleng (Jun 20, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Late to the party but I've been trying to cool my anger for the past week.
> 
> That Grand Prix was a stark reminder of just how much Pirelli have _*fucked *_the sport. It's not as obvious these days as it was in the Pijelly days of ridiculously inept tires but please, F1, can't we say once and for all that this experiment with deliberately degrading tires _*hasn't worked*_?!!! I don't see how anybody could have gained any pleasure watching Lewis catch and pass Max. Once he came out of the pits and was going a second a lap faster, two things were obvious:



And here we are with the same story but the cars in reverse.

I honestly ask myself why I still watch F1. She's like that "bad ex" that you know will always disappoint you but you keep going back hoping she might change. She was your first girl; hell she's the only sport you've ever followed... so if you keep persevering then eventually she'll change back to that feisty little mistress you fell in love with all those years ago, right? She'll realize that being a crowd-pleaser just cheapens herself and devalues the beautiful soul that lives deep under the shadow of all the DRS Pirelli mascara that she drenches herself in, in a desperate, and francly pathetic, attempt to feel popular.

Let's look at the first couple of stints of this race... Oh how great it felt to be in something of an renaissance... gladiators fighting each other, maybe not quite lap after lap, as Pirelli have never been able to produce a tyre that can manage anything quite as demanding as that, but we certainly has a teaser of the "good old days", where cars were following closely for at least a few laps at a time, taking occasional breathers to help out the struggling gummy bears that they were wearing around the wheel rims.

But then we got to the super, sexy, exciting moment when Max made a different strategy call. From that point on what we were subjected to was a countdown. It's like trying to run from the bar with your mates one NYE to try and be with your girlfriend as the clock strikes 12.... There's no question that the fireworks will be there when the clock strikes 12... There's no doubt that the revelers will be chugging back their beers and dancing on the sand.... the only question is; do you have enough energy to make it there on time?

Pirelli are the worst thing, outside of tragic accidents, to ever happen to F1. And DRS isn't too far behind.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pleng said:


> And here we are with the same story but the cars in reverse.
> 
> I honestly ask myself why I still watch F1. She's like that "bad ex" that you know will always disappoint you but you keep going back hoping she might change. She was your first girl; hell she's the only sport you've ever followed... so if you keep persevering then eventually she'll change back to that feisty little mistress you fell in love with all those years ago, right? She'll realize that being a crowd-pleaser just cheapens herself and devalues the beautiful soul that lives deep under the shadow of all the DRS Pirelli mascara that she drenches herself in, in a desperate, and francly pathetic, attempt to feel popular.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 20, 2021)

Pleng said:


> And here we are with the same story but the cars in reverse.
> 
> I honestly ask myself why I still watch F1. She's like that "bad ex" that you know will always disappoint you but you keep going back hoping she might change. She was your first girl; hell she's the only sport you've ever followed... so if you keep persevering then eventually she'll change back to that feisty little mistress you fell in love with all those years ago, right? She'll realize that being a crowd-pleaser just cheapens herself and devalues the beautiful soul that lives deep under the shadow of all the DRS Pirelli mascara that she drenches herself in, in a desperate, and francly pathetic, attempt to feel popular.
> 
> ...


Remember the 1990s when formula 1 was exciting and we didn't have to worry about the tires. Yep they certainly were goodyears


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2021)

*Grand Prix of France in Le Castellet*

After 53 Laps (310,633 km): 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:27:25,770
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 2,904
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 8,811
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 14,618
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:04,032
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:15,857
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:16,596
8. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:17,695
9. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:19,666
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:31,946
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:39,337
12. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1 Lap
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 Lap
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Lap
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1 Lap
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1 Lap

Fastest Lap: Max Verstappen 1:36,404 (36.)



*Drivers Championship:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 131
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 119
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 84
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 76
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 59
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 52
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 42
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 37
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 34
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 30
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 17
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 12
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 10
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 8
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0 

*Constructors:*

1. Red Bull 215
2. Mercedes 178
3. McLaren 110
4. Ferrari 94
5. Alpha Tauri 45
6. Aston Martin 40
7. Alpine 29
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0 


Next Race:

  

Austrian Double Weekend.

Grand Prix of Styria
27.06. *GP der Steiermark in Spielberg
*
Grand Prix of Austria
04.07. *GP von Österreich in Spielberg*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 20, 2021)

Great result for McLaren p5 for Lando and p6 for Daniel. Looks like Daniel has finally got the hang of the McLaren.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2021)

One Thing that is really still annoying after such great Races we have seen....



 






Spoiler: *...really...*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 21, 2021)

Changes are being made to the Yas Marina track to make it more exciting.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you,Amanda.

Personally I like this Track (the only Track in the F1 PC Game Series,where I drive the full Weekend/Race,I love the Day/Night Changes) and the Trackmodifications/Changes seems to be very good.

- removing ths "tricky" Chicane before Turn 6 is awesome,many Overtakes and "Crashes" are predictable.
- Hopefully they make 3 - 4 DRS Zones.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hopefully they make 3 - 4 DRS Zones



Hopefully not


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Hopefully not


Ok,agreed,but then better NO DRS Zone.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 24, 2021)

Lewis Hamilton has entered into negotiations with Mercedes for a contract for 2022. Rather interestingly he said he will only sign a new contract if Valtteri Bottas remains as number 2 driver. I think Lewis is rather scared that he will be shown up if George Russell gets the number 2 seat.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Lewis Hamilton has entered into negotiations with Mercedes for a contract for 2022. Rather interestingly he said he will only sign a new contract if Valtteri Bottas remains as number 2 driver. I think Lewis is rather scared that he will be shown up if George Russell gets the number 2 seat.



Do you have a source?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Do you have a source?


Was reported on Sky News this morning here is a website also saying pretty much the same. Only difference is it doesn't say Bottas is a deal breaker just says he wants Bottas to stay. 

https://www.racefans.net/2021/06/24...ct-talks-wants-bottas-to-remain-as-team-mate/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Do you have a source?



This is an Interview with Hamilton,where he "supports" Bottas:
https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...e-russell-mercedes-fantastischer-teamkollege/

Rumors have been swirling for weeks about Valtteri Bottas being replaced as the second Mercedes driver after the 2021 Formula 1 season. Lewis Hamilton is now voicing his support for the Finn: In his opinion, a change is not necessary at the moment.

Hamilton supports beleaguered Bottas

Valtteri Bottas is getting more and more into trouble at Mercedes after the poor results of the Formula 1 season so far. He is only in fifth position in the world championship and things also seem to be groaning a bit between Bottas and his team. At the last Grand Prix in France, for example, he loudly grumbled about the strategy, and in Barcelona he defied his team's instructions. In addition, there has been rumblings in the media for some time, where many are already expecting the runner-up to be replaced by George Russell in 2022.

Bottas is receiving prominent support within the team to ensure that doesn't happen. Lewis Hamilton spoke out Thursday in a press conference on the sidelines of the Styrian GP in favor of Bottas staying with Mercedes next season. "He's a fantastic teammate," the world champion effusively praised the Finn.

Hamilton: Nothing has to change

"We both have ups and downs in our careers," said Hamilton, putting Bottas' run of failures in 2021 into perspective. Over the course of the first eight Grands Prix, Bottas collected just 59 points and thus has less than half of Lewis Hamilton's points to his credit. In both the qualifying and race duels, the nine-time Grand Prix winner is far behind with 2:5 and 1:6 respectively.

Nevertheless, when asked about the driver pairing, Hamilton stressed, "I don't necessarily see why anything needs to change." He did not want to comment at all on Mercedes junior George Russell, who is the first contender for a place at Mercedes.

Bottas and the rumor mill

Already in the winter, after Russell's successful Mercedes drive in Sakhir, there was speculation about Valtteri Bottas being replaced at Mercedes before the 2021 season. Unfounded, as it turned out. Bottas still had a contract and Mercedes saw no reason to terminate it.

Then, at the beginning of May, the second wave of rumors emerged. This time - based on British media - many saw a replacement for Valtteri Bottas, which was supposed to take place before the end of the season. Mercedes abruptly denied it. The credo: No driver would be replaced in their team during the season.

In June, a report from Sky Italia once again fueled the rumor mill surrounding the Finn. The Italian sports medium claimed that the end of Valtteri Bottas' relationship with Mercedes at the end of this year was already a done deal. However, there is still nothing official about this. According to Mercedes, a driver decision for the second cockpit is not expected until after the end of the season.

There are also no official reports on Lewis Hamilton's whereabouts at Mercedes. But everything currently points to an extension for the seven-time Formula 1 champion. According to Hamilton, contract negotiations for next year have already begun.

However, the Briton is still holding back on details. "We are still in talks at the moment, so I don't have much to say," Hamilton said on the sidelines of the first of two Austrian races this year.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Was reported on Sky News this morning here is a website also saying pretty much the same. Only difference is it doesn't say Bottas is a deal breaker just says he wants Bottas to stay.



Yes. That's all I've seen, as well. Hamilton supporting Bottas is very different to him demanding that Bottas stays if he's to sign another contract.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

Turkey replaces the Singapore Grand Prix ? What Bullshit is this now ???

First cancelled because of Corona and now again in the Calendar ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Steiermark in Spielberg*

Second Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:05,412
2. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren + 0,336
3. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,378
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,384
5. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,415
6. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,522
7. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,582
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,667
9. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,677
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,733
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,735
12. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,839
13. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,858
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,885
15. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,039
16. George Russell GBR Williams 1,216
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,474
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1,992
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,257
20. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri No Time

First Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:05,910
2. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri + 0,256
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,422
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,476
5. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,487
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,609
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,641
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,674
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,704
10. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,719
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,720
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 0,759
13. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,786
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,798
15. George Russell GBR Williams 0,938
16. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,951
17. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,270
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,563
19. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1,913
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,171

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This helps Bottas for sure...



3 Places Grid Penalty for the Race....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

That Impressions on their Faces.......

Max seems really.....pissed.......


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 268104 View attachment 268105
> 
> That Impressions on their Faces.......
> 
> Max seems really.....pissed.......


Yuki looks like he has no fucking clue what is happening


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yuki looks like he has no fucking clue what is happening


Like his "Brother":


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2021)

I love what Danny Ric had to say about the little Mercedes pit spin.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Russian Grand Prix to move from Sochi to Igora Drive from 2023. Igora Drive is another track designed by Hermann Tilke but actually looks like one of his better designs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Steiermark in Spielberg*

Third Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,369
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,204
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,463
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,657
5. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,781
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,929
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,971
8. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,031
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,076
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,123
11. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,187
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,307
13. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1,329
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1,494
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,573
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,623
17. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,747
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,750
19. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 2,285
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,323

##################################################




AmandaRose said:


> Russian Grand Prix to move from Sochi to Igora Drive from 2023. Igora Drive is another track designed by Hermann Tilke but actually looks like one of his better designs.
> 
> View attachment 268154


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Steiermark in Spielberg*

Qualifying:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:03,841
2. Valtteri Bottas * FIN Mercedes 1:04,035
(3 Places Grid Penalty)
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,067
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:04,120
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:04,168
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:04,236
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:04,472
8. Yuki Tsunoda * JPN Alpha Tauri 1:04,514
(3 Places Grid Penalty)
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:04,574
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:04,708

Out in Q2:
11. George Russell GBR Williams 1:04,671
12. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:04,800
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:04,808
14. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:04,875
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:04,913

Out in Q1:
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:05,175
17. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:05,217
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:05,429
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:06,041
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:06,192

High Possibility of Rain tomorrow.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of Steiermark in Spielberg*
> 
> Qualifyin:
> 
> ...


Another mixed qualifying result for McLaren. Daniel way off the pace and Lando done an absolutely amazing job.

If Daniel doesn't improve I can see him getting replaced by Pato O’Ward for next season.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Steiermark in Spielberg*

After  71 Laps (306,452 km): 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:22:18,925
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 35,743
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 46,907
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 47,434
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 Lap
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1 Lap
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 Lap
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1 Lap
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1 Lap
10. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1 Lap
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1 Lap
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1 Lap
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2 Laps
17. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 3 Lap
18. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3 Laps


Out: Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri), George Russell (GBR/Williams)

Fastest Lap: Lewis Hamilton 1:07,058 (71.)


##############################################################################

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 156
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 138
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 96
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 86
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 74
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 58
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 50
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 37
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 34
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 30
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 19
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 14
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 12
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 9
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0 


*Constructors:
*
1. Red Bull 252
2. Mercedes 212
3. McLaren 120
4. Ferrari 108
5. Alpha Tauri 46
6. Aston Martin 44
7. Alpine 31
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 27, 2021)

Feel really sorry for George every time he looks like he is going to score points the team or his car let him down.

Great job once again by Lando who is the only driver to have scored points in every race this season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 27, 2021)

Guenther Steiner is bloody brutal 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...resents-mazespin-gift-to-mazepin/6614540/amp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Guenther Steiner is bloody brutal
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...resents-mazespin-gift-to-mazepin/6614540/amp/



They told the Story on "Servus TV" during the Race....very funny.




Not funny:

FIA Race Director Masi gives Max a "Warning" for his Slow Down and Donut after the Checkered Flag because of "dangerous Driving for the following Cars"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2021)

Unseen footage of Fernando Alonso's epic undercut of Lando at the Styrian grand prix


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 29, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Not funny:
> 
> FIA Race Director Masi gives Max a "Warning" for his Slow Down and Donut after the Checkered Flag because of "dangerous Driving for the following Cars"....


I can live with punishments for dangerous driving as long as it do not change the race/championship results.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> FIA Race Director Masi gives Max a "Warning" for his Slow Down and Donut after the Checkered Flag because of "dangerous Driving for the following Cars"....


The very reason we now have Article 43.3 in Formula One and in other motor sports is because of what happened in Formula Renault back in 2015 when Roberto Merhi slowed down on the last lap to celebrate winning and Nicholas Latifi at full speed crashed into the back of him.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> The very reason we now have Article 43.3 in Formula One and in other motor sports is because of what happened in Formula Renault back in 2015 when Roberto Merhi slowed down on the last lap to celebrate winning and Nicholas Latifi at full speed crashed into the back of him.




Hamilton was over 35 Seconds behind him and he is definitely no "Rookie".....

If Hamilton has done this,NO ONE would care about it....for sure


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 1, 2021)

George Russell has suddenly become very funny lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Austria/ Österreich in Spielberg*

Second Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04:523
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,189
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,217
4. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,616
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,745
6. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,833
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,856
8. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,870
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,943
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,988
11. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,993
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,004
13. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1,097
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,101
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,175
16. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,185
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1,296
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,388
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,491
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1,650 

First Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:05,143
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 0,266
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,288
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,302
5. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,331
6. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 0,443
7. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,566
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,583
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,583
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,737
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,837
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,038
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,060
14. Guanyu Zhou CHN Alpine 1,271
15. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,301
16. Callum Ilott GBR Alfa Romeo 1,421
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,440
18. Roy Nissany ISR Williams 1,540
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,835
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,173


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Austria/Österreich in Spielberg*

Third Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:04,591
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,538
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,686
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,689
5. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,754
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,756
7. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,805
8. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,843
9. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,893
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,951
11. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,955
12. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 0,970
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,083
14. George Russell GBR Williams 1,103
15. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,109
16. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,134
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,156
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,487
19. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,514
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1,698 



#################################################################################


*Hamilton stays with Mercedes for another 2 Years.
*
https://sport.orf.at/stories/3080145/

The 36-year-old Briton, who has been with Mercedes since 2013, will thus drive for the German factory team for at least eleven years in total. At the beginning of this year, the 98-time Grand Prix winner had extended his contract by just one season. Due to the coronavirus pandemic, it had taken a long time for both sides to come to an agreement. Now everything went off without a hitch. Hamilton had wanted to reach an agreement before the summer break in August. Now it worked out even sooner.

"We've achieved a lot together, but we can achieve a lot more, both on and off the track," Hamilton said, adding, with an eye on sweeping rule changes in Formula One next year, "We're at the start of a new era of cars that will be challenging and exciting at the same time, and I can't wait to find out what else we'll achieve together."

No distractions from the competition

Hamilton won six of his seven world championship titles for Mercedes and could become the first Formula 1 driver ever to become champion for the eighth time this season. Ahead of Sunday's ninth of 23 rounds of the season in Spielberg, he sits second in the standings, 18 points behind Red Bull driver Max Verstappen. "We're really enjoying the duel this year, and that's why we wanted to conclude the contract talks so early, so that it wouldn't be a distraction from the competition on the track," said Mercedes motorsport boss Toto Wolff: "I've told Lewis that he can always drive with us as long as this incredible fire for racing burns inside him."

In 2022, new regulations will come into force that can be described as a revolution. The new cars will be heavier, subject to new aerodynamics regulations, and the chassis will be greatly simplified. "At the start of the new Formula 1 era from the 2022 season, I can't wish for a better driver in the team than Lewis," Wolff said. Hamilton's successes would speak for themselves. "And with his experience, speed and racing intelligence, he is reaching the peak of his capabilities," the Viennese said.

While Hamilton thus ended speculation about his motorsport future, it remains open who will be his teammate in 2022. Finn Valtteri Bottas' contract expires at the end of the season and has not yet been extended. One candidate for the second cockpit is Williams driver George Russell.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2021)

Amazing job by George Russell in getting into Q3.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2021)

Wahooooooooooooooooooo P2 for Lando


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Austria/Österreich in Spielberg*

After Q1:
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:03,720
2. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:03,768
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:03,990
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:04,014
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:04,049
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:04,107
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:04,273
*8. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:04,570 *
9. George Russell GBR Williams 1:04,591
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:04,618 

Out in Q2:
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:04,559
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:04,600
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:04,719
14. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:04,856
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:05,083

Out in Q1:
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:05,009
17. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:05,051
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:05,195
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:05,427
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:05,951 


Vettel blocked Alonso,maybe Grid Penalty.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 3, 2021)

[ as I accidently had put thumb tacks on everybody's driver seats]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2021)

*Starting Grid:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 
8. George Russell GBR Williams 
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 
10. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 
11. Sebastian Vettel * GER Aston Martin (3 Place Grid Penalty - Blocking Alonso)
12. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 
14. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
17. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 
*
Rain predicted (this Time maybe really....)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2021)

We have 4 Honda powered cars and 4 Mercedes powered cars in the top 8 positions for tomorrow can't remember that happening in a long while.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> We have 4 Honda powered cars and 4 Mercedes powered cars in the top 8 positions for tomorrow can't remember that happening in a long while.



Hey Landorose,whassup ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hey Landorose,whassup ?


Shush nobody knows that Lando and myself are getting married. In fact it's such a huge secret that Lando doesn't even know


----------



## Pleng (Jul 4, 2021)

If Max gets away in the lead it'll most likely be a pretty dull race. If Lando manages to slingshot Verstappen off the line then with the straight line speed of that McLaren we could be in for a very interesting race. Or first stint, at least...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2021)

Bullshit 5 second penalty for Lando. Perez should never have put himself where he did.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2021)

Bravo Lando great race.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 4, 2021)

My fear now is that F1 become what it were until last year: 1 driver wins all with ease.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Austria/Österreich in Spielberg*

After 71 Laps (306,452 km): 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:23:54,543
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 17,973
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 20,019
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 46,452
5. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 57,144
6. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 57,915
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:00,395
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:01,195
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:01,844
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1 Lap
11. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Lap
12. Yuki Tsunoda JON Alpha Tauri 1 Lap
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1 Lap
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
15. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Lap
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1 Lap
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2 Laps
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2 Laps


Out: Esteban Ocon (FRA/Alpine)

Fastest Lap: Verstappen 1:06,200 (63.)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Drivers Championship:
*
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 182
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 150
3. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 104
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 101
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 92
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 62
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 60
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 40
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 39
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 30
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 20
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 14
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 12
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 9
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
20. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0 

*Constructors:*

1. Red Bull 286
2. Mercedes 242
3. McLaren 141
4. Ferrari 122
5. Alpha Tauri 48
6. Aston Martin 44
7. Alpine 32
8. Alfa Romeo 2
9. Williams 0
10. Haas 0 

_*

Next Race:
16.07.2021 Grand Prix of Britain/Silverstone
*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 13, 2021)

English football fans are disgusting already posted in the football thread about thier other horrible actions but this is even worse. Hope Lando is OK and not too badly affected by what happen to him.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.au...at-wembley-after-euro-2020-final/6629496/amp/


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> English football fans are disgusting already posted in the football thread about thier other horrible actions but this is even worse. Hope Lando is OK and not too badly affected by what happen to him.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.au...at-wembley-after-euro-2020-final/6629496/amp/


He is physicaly unharmed, thankfully. His mind will recover soon enough I believe. I have high hopes for him Saturday on that weird sprint thing.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2021)

New Mode:

*GP of Great Britain in Silverstone*
Qualifying for the Sprintrace on Saturday: 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:26,134
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:26,209
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:26,328
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:26,828
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:26,844
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:26,897
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:26,899
8. George Russell GBR Williams 1:26,971
9. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:27,007
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:27,179

Out in Q2:
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:27,245
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:27,273
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:27,340
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:27,617
15. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:27,665

Out in Q1:
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:28,043
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:28,062
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:28,254
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:28,738
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:29,051


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 16, 2021)

I watched the free practice but not the quali. I left with the impression that would be extremely easy for Verstappen today. It is weird to say that, but Hamilton on P1 is surprising.

I found other thing interesting too, the nearly nonexistent gap between McLaren drivers points out for a fun sprint race on the middle field.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2021)

Why the fuck has TikTok decided to sponsor a team, where one of the drivers literally isn't on social media and the other driver is the most antisocial driver on the grid, and who is only active on social media once in a blue moon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2021)

*GP of Great Britain in Silverstone*
Saturday Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:29,902
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 0,375
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,605
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,805
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,898
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,128
7. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,132
8. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,229
9. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1,278
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,286
11. George Russell GBR Williams 1,335
12. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1,361
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,387
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,426
15. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,435
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,502
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,691
18. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 2,139
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,572
20. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 4,115 


Today´s Sprint Race over 17 Laps.

17:30 - 18:00

https://www.formula1.com/en/racing/2021/Great_Britain.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2021)

*Sprintrace GP of Great Britain in Silverstone*

After 17 Laps (100,147 km): 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 25:38,426
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 1,430
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 7,502
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 11,278
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 24,111
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 30,959
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 43,527
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 44,439
9. George Russell GBR Williams 46,652
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 47,395
11. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 47,798
12. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 48,763
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 50,677
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 52,179
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 53,225
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 53,567
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 55,162
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:08,213
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:17,648
20. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1 Lap


Race as usual on Sunday.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Sprintrace GP of Great Britain in Silverstone*
> 
> After 17 Laps (100,147 km):
> 
> ...


Sprint race was more exciting than I thought it would be but still wish they would just keep qualifying the way it's been for years.

Sad that George has got a 3 place grid penalty


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Sprint race was more exciting than I thought it would be but still wish they would just keep qualifying the way it's been for years.
> 
> Sad that George has got a 3 place grid penalty


The real impact would be in a full season. Middle field teams may be tempted to develop 100km cars from the ground up. This may lead to surprise results even on Sunday.
If this is good or not, it depends who you ask.

My opinion is worthless in this subject as I dislike every single format change F1 had since I started watching, I bet this will not be different.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2021)

I do not like it.
- not really "realistic" - same "Power" Order like always.....
- Alonso was not really a Hero driving "zig-zag" in Front of every Opponent,but is shows us,one Driver can affect the whole Result of the Sprint Race...not really funny..
- IF they want a good Format/Race,then they should use FULL POWER on all Engines/Units.I am pretty sure not all 20 Drivers arrives (and have "Troubles) for the Sunday Race...)
- They should drive ALL the same Tires (soft) and all should make One Pitstop.THAT should be really fun and exciting for sure....but also REALLY DANGEROUS for sure ....Huuuuuuuuuuu.........


Has nothing to do with Formula 1...but wait,yes then it fits perfectly for today Formula 1...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Corrected Starting Grid:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
5. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
6. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 
10. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
12. George Russell * GBR Williams (3 Place Grid Penalty causing Collison with Sainz)
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 
17. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 
20. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2021)

Glad to see Max walking away from that one. 

Both Max and Lewis should have known better.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Glad to see Max walking away from that one.
> 
> Both Max and Lewis should have known better.



I agree, think both could have done better in that corner, but glad to see Max walk away. Be nice if Hamilton can claw back some of the championship so we have it neck and neck going into the next few races


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2021)

The Penalty for Hamilton was to low...definitely....how is it possible to win in spite of a 10 Seconds Penalty....where is the point of such stupid and ridiculous Punishment ?? Really ridiculous......


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 18, 2021)

Austria was ruined but overly excessive


alexander1970 said:


> The Penalty for Hamilton was to low...definitely....how is it possible to win in spite of a 10 Seconds Penalty....where is the point of such stupid and ridiculous Punishment ?? Really ridiculous......


I'm not with you in that one. I think he should not be penalized at all. I don't agree with most of penalties this year.

It is just sad that Leclerc lost this one, he is by far my favorite driver.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> The Penalty for Hamilton was to low...definitely....how is it possible to win in spite of a 10 Seconds Penalty....where is the point of such stupid and ridiculous Punishment ?? Really ridiculous......


Lewis shouldn't have got a penalty as both Max and Lewis were equally responsible for what happened. 

Max should have been more aware where Lewis was in the track. And Lewis should have gave a bit more space to Max.

They really need to stop the bullshit penalties and just let the racers drive.

Anyhoo another great result for Lando and a good weekend for McLaren.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 18, 2021)

You may remember that crash:

https://www.gpfans.com/en/f1-news/1925/video-another-race-another-grosjean-crash/

I believe it was on the same corner. No driver got penalties nor driver license points.

They are way too strict this year. Even it is not fun to see the same guy winning for half decade, I still don't like this punishment.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Lewis shouldn't have got a penalty as both Max and Lewis were equally responsible for what happened.
> 
> Max should have been more aware where Lewis was in the track. And Lewis should have gave a bit more space to Max.
> 
> ...





lokomelo said:


> You may remember that crash:
> 
> https://www.gpfans.com/en/f1-news/1925/video-another-race-another-grosjean-crash/
> 
> ...




Not to "take Side" for Red Bull as Austrian BUT

The Onboard and better the Overview Cam show clearly Hamilton´s ongoing Line goes STRAIGHT to Max "virtual Line" (if he had no pushed out).He PUSHED Max clearly out.

0:13 min


0:06 min

and look WHERE Hamilton now drives - he has to HIT Verstappen-  sooner or later...
(EDIT - sorry,you have to search for yourself for the Video,all Content is blocked..)

0:27 min


Like the "Rammstoss" in Baku from Vettel against Hamilton in 2017....it WAS intended,we all know SIR Hamilton (do I must remember the Year where Nico got Champion ?)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Great Britain in Silverstone*
After 52 Laps (306,198 km): 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:58:23,284
2. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari + 3,871
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 11,125
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 28,573
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 42,624
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 43,454
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:12,093
8. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:14,289
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:16,162
10. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:22,065
11. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:25,327
12. George Russell GBR Williams 1 Runde
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
14. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1 Runde
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Runde
16. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1 Runde
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1 Runde
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1 Runde

Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Sebastian Vettel (GER/Aston Martin)

Fastest Lap: Perez 1:28,617 (50.)




*Drivers Championship:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 185
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 177
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 113
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 108
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 104
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 80
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 68
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 50
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 39
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 30
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 26
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 18
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 14
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 10
15. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1
16. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
17. George Russell GBR Williams 0
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
19. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0 


*Constructors:*

1. Red Bull 289 
2. Mercedes 285 
3. McLaren 163 
4. Ferrari 148 
5. Alpha Tauri 49 
6. Aston Martin 48 
7. Alpine 40 
8. Alfa Romeo 2 
9. Williams 0 
10. Haas 0 


Next Race:

_*30.07.2021 - Grand Prix of Hungary*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2021)

The amount of online abuse being directed at Lewis Hamilton' is despicable. No matter what people's thoughts on yesterday's crash are there is no place for racism in Formula 1.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2021)

Absolutely class act by Seb last night. After all the other drivers finished the race and left the track Seb stayed behind to help clear up all the rubbish left by the fans.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh God,Seb looks really like an old Man....


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh God,Seb looks really like an old Man....


nah, he looks just like an average guy in their mid-30s


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## lokomelo (Jul 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 270868


Mazepin defeated Schumacher, Vettel and Verstappen last race.

LEGEND!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 25, 2021)

Brilliant reply by Lando


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2021)

That makes a coming Champion.

I hope McLaren made their Homework for the new 2022 Rules and finally strikes back.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2021)

The Case "Hamilton/Verstappen in Copse Corner" is finally closed,the Protest from Red Bull was "crushed" today.
Case closed,no further Actions.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Hungary*

First Free Practice:

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:17,555
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes + 0,061
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 0,167
4. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,560
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,626
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,830
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,836
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,911
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,094
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,200
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1,210
12. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,215
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,434
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,710
15. George Russell GBR Williams 2,169
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,269
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,828
18. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 3,084
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 3,437
20. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 4,334


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> The Case "Hamilton/Verstappen in Copse Corner" is finally closed,the Protest from Red Bull was "crushed" today.
> Case closed,no further Actions.


Decisions made during the race by the race stewards should not be questioned afterwards.

I can see Max and Lewis having another incident this Sunday


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Decisions made during the race by the race stewards should not be questioned afterwards.
> 
> I can see Max and Lewis having another incident this Sunday



It already started with an "unsafe Release" Situation in the first free Practice at 12:29 PM....


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 30, 2021)

if the stewards decide the championship it would be really frustrating. The stewards should watch something else during the race, and let the thing decide by itself. If a guy mess up on track, give him a huge fine afterwards, but do not mess with the results.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Hungary*

Second Free Practice:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:17,012
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes +0,027
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,298
4. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,747
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 0,812
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,101
7. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1,157
8. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1,216
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,301
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,308
11. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1,358
12. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1,429
13. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,725
14. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2,265
15. George Russell GBR Williams 2,280
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2,467
17. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 2,659
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,805
19. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 3,174
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 4,869


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Hungary*

After the Qualifying: 

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:15,419
2. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:15,734
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:15,840
4. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:16,421
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:16,483
6. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:16,489
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:16,496
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:16,653
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:16,715
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:16,750 

Out in Q2:
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:16,871
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:16,893
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1:17,564
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:17,583
15. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari No Time

Out in Q1:
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:17,919
17. George Russell GBR Williams 1:17,944
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:18,036
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:18,922
20. Mick Schumacher GER Haas No Time


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 31, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 271428 View attachment 271429




Ooooww he's cute  . gimme his phone number.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 31, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Ooooww he's cute  . gimme his phone number.


Ask toto, at this point I'm sure he has it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Ooooww he's cute  . gimme his phone number.


Back the fuck off bitch Lando belongs to me


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Back the fuck off bitch Lando belongs to me
> 
> View attachment 271765




(Sticks my claws out at Amanda, and hisses)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2021)

Watched "Gand Prix" last Night.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prix_(1966_film)

Hamilton and Verstappen should have take a look at that, maybe then they won't start crying about every "little Thing" ... at the Salaries they earn today ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2021)

Jinxed bloody Lando with my post about him being the only driver not to have had any damage charges all season.

Thank you Bottas for your fucking stupid crash into Lando.

Edit Lando now out of the race which ends his streek of being the only driver to score points in every race.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 1, 2021)

That start looked an Indy one rather than a F1 one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Redbull fixing manual:


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Jinxed bloody Lando with my post about him being the only driver not to have had any damage charges all season.
> 
> Thanks you Bottas for your fucking stupid crash into Lando.
> 
> Edit Lando now out of the race which ends his streek of being the only driver to score points in every race.




Since he's outta the race. He now has time to come over to my place n "Hang Out". Hehehehehe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Hungary*

After 70 Laps (306,630 km): 

1. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 2:04:43,199

*2. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin + 1,859 *
*He is about to be disqualified (he has not the needed 1 Liter Fuel left in his Tank after the Race...)*
*Latest update 21:22 PM Middle European Time*

3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 2,736
4. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 15,018
5. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 15,651
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:03,614
7. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:15,803
8. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:17,910
9. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19,094
10. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:20,244
11. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
12. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1 Lap
13. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1 Lap
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Sergio Perez (MEX/Red Bull), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Lance Stroll (CAN/Aston Martin), Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren), Nikita Mazepin (RUS/Haas)

Fastest Lap: Gasly 1:18,394 (70.)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of Hungary*
> 
> After 70 Laps (306,630 km):
> 
> ...


Yep Seb is fucked because the rules state as you said  you must always have at least 1 litre of fuel in the car at all times. And at the end of the race he only had 0.3 litres left. The rule is very clear in this regard its an automatic disqualification.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep Seb is fucked because the rules state as you said  you must always have at least 1 litre of fuel in the car at all times. And at the end of the race he only had 0.3 litres left. The rule is very clear in this regard its an automatic disqualification.




Confirmed,he is officially disqualified.
All Drivers move up one Place.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22:06 Uhr
*VETTEL DISQUALIFIZIERT*
Die Bestätigung der FIA ist da, die Aston-Martin-Argumentation nicht durchgegangen. Sebastian Vettel wird vom Ungarn-GP disqualifiziert. Lewis Hamilton rückt auf P2 vor, Carlos Sainz bekommt nachträglich doch noch ein Podium. Dahinter dann Alonso, Gasly, Tsunoda, Latifi, Russell, Verstappen, und Räikkönen bekommt noch einen Punkt.

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...021-budapest-sebastian-vettel-lewis-hamilton/

10:06 p.m. VETTEL DISQUALIFIED The confirmation from the FIA is there, the Aston Martin reasoning has not gone through. Sebastian Vettel is disqualified from the Hungarian GP. Lewis Hamilton moves up to P2, Carlos Sainz gets a podium after all. Behind them Alonso, Gasly, Tsunoda, Latifi, Russell, Verstappen, and Raikkonen get one more point.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Confirmed,he is officially disqualified.
> All Drivers move up one Place.


Which actually screws Max. Previously Lewis got 15 points from the race and Max got 1 a difference of 14 points. Now Lewis gets 18 and max 2 a difference of 16 points.

Max got moved up a position and also got screwed by it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Which actually screws Max. Previously Lewis got 15 points from the race and Max got 1 a difference of 14 points. Now Lewis gets 18 and max 2 a difference of 16 points.
> 
> Max got moved up a position and also got screwed by it.




Hopefully,Justice will then "win" again in the second half of the Season...otherwise......


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2021)

The latest news from McLaren is that it looks like the weekend was very expensive for them as pretty much everything on Lando's car will need to be replaced and that is why they had to retire the car. When he came into the pits it was descovered that there was a huge crack all the way along his cars chassis. And they later discovered his gearbox and engine also suffered severe damage along with other parts also being beyond repair.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Hungary*

After 70 Laps  (306,630 km): 

1. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 2:04:43,199
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 2,736
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 15,018
4. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 15,651
5. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:03,614
6. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:15,803
7. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:17,910
8. George Russell GBR Williams 1:19,094
9. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:20,244
10. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1 Lap
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1 Lap
12. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1 Lap
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1 Lap

Disqualified: Vettel (Aston Martin/2.,not the required remaining amount of at least 1 liter of fuel in the tank at the end of the race)

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Sergio Perez (MEX/Red Bull), Charles Leclerc (MON/Ferrari), Lance Stroll (CAN/Aston Martin), Lando Norris (GBR/McLaren), Nikita Mazepin (RUS/Haas)

Fastest Lap: Gasly 1:18,394 (70.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 195
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 187
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 113
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 108
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 104
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 83
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 80
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 50
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 50
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 39
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 38
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 30
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 18
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 18
15. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 6
16. George Russell GBR Williams 4
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0 


*Constructors:*

1. Mercedes 303
2. Red Bull 291
3. Ferrari 163
4. McLaren 163
5. Alpine 77
6. Alpha Tauri 68
7. Aston Martin 48
8. Williams 10
9. Alfa Romeo 3
10. Haas 0 

################################################################

Summer Break/Holidays for Formula 1

################################################################

_*Next Race:*_

_*Grand Prix of Belgium in Spa*_

_* *_

_*27.August 2021*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *Grand Prix of Hungary*
> 
> After 70 Laps  (306,630 km):
> 
> ...


Well at least my boy is still in 3rd place in the drivers championship. Also Redbull really need to take lessons from McLaren in how to react after one of there drivers is shunted out of the race through no fault of their own. McLaren didn't go moaning to Michael Masi about the incident and they certainly didn't harass the stewards to punish anyone and I'm pretty sure they won't go and launch an appeal later in the week for Bottas to get a harsher punishment ect.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 2, 2021)

Aston Martin is the one to blame for the Vettel's disqualification. They had 2 or 3 laps to decide to back off, while still staying ahead of Hamilton. The pace was not good enough to overtake Ocon either.
There was no way for the driver take all of that into account by himself.

Anyway, it was a extremely fun GP to watch. Now let's see how the cars are going to come back after a month of the teams pretending that are not working.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes,the Race was really entertaining.

A also agree with "punish" the Team(s).

Also Kimi was punished for the unsafe Release.Why ? It was not his Fault,he can only watch to the green Light....this Formula 1 Rules today are really "annoying".....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 3, 2021)

Don't know why I laughed so much at this guys name at the Olympics


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 6, 2021)

Sad to hear Valentino Rossi one of the greatest ever people in motor racing is retiring. 

Not only a multi time world champ but also a mentor to many others in motor racing including his friend Lando.

Thank you for everything you have done in the sport especially for all the help and support you have gave to Lando over the last few years.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 17, 2021)

No news just wanted to post a picture of Lando dressed as a Mexican


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> No news just wanted to post a picture of Lando dressed as a Mexican
> 
> View attachment 273359


Zak Brown: "we need those Red Bull secrets"
Lando: "I have a plan, you guys just keep Checo distracted..."


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2021)

Superb effort by George in qualifying. But hugely disappointed for Lando had he not crashed he definitely would have got poll position today.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2021)

*Starting Grid - Grand Prix of Belgium/Spa:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. George Russell GBR Williams 
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
7. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 
9. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
10. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
11. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 
12. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 
13. Valtteri Bottas * FIN Mercedes 
14. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 
15. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 
18. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 
20. Lance Stroll * CAN Aston Martin 

* 5 Places Grid Penalty (Collision in Hungary)


----------



## deaos (Aug 28, 2021)

George gave all he had in the last lap of Q3, he 100% deserves it.
And good guy Vettel for checking if Norris is alright, this is the true meaning of sportsmanship and I wish to see more things like this in F1.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2021)

And again this stupid Discussion about "Eau Rouge is too dangerous"...

People,this is an old School Track !!!

There is no and there was no Overtaking  for Example....
No "Full Speed" Driving Through....People like Senna,Berger,Mansell and many more "lifted" lightely their Feet from the Gas in this Passage.
It is still an "Courage Curve" no STRAIGHT like "someone" said yesterday....

Not the Track is dangerous,that "stupid" Cars (but like everytime in the Past) and "unexperienced" young Drivers.........

Leave those good,old Tracks alone and change the Cars to less aerodynamic Dependence....


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 29, 2021)

Race tomorrow then?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2021)

Tea for Two by Red Bull Racing on the Grid.Maybe Jacko joins again.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 29, 2021)

Rece is over, worst GP ever


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Utter bullshit I never thought we would see a race event worse than Indy 2005 but we did.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## deaos (Aug 29, 2021)

Honestly, a very disappointing race, if you can even call it a "race".
On one hand, the decision to not conduct the race under the weather condition is the correct decision. But on the other hand, no points should be given for those barely 3 safety car laps. It feels like the FIA did it just so they could say "here, we gave you a race. No refunds for you". Why let the drivers go out if you know that the weather conditions are still not suitable for the race and you will bring them back in any way after 1 lap or 2? It would be better if they would just postpone the GP to another day or even cancel it. Holding everyone in the dark, and even the drivers for close to 4 hours is really a letdown from the FIA.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2021)

"All for the Fans...."




*"Result"
*
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 3:27,071
2. George Russell GBR Williams + 1,995
3. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 2,601
4. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 4,496
5. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 7,479
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 10,177
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 11,579
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 12,608
9. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 15,485
10. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 16,166
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 20,590
12. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 22,414
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 24,163
14. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 27,110
15. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 28,329
16. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 29,507
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 31,993
18. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 34,108
19. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 36,054
20. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 38,205 


*Drivers Championship:*

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 202,5
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 199,5
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 113
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 108
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 104
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 83,5
7. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 82
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 56
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 54
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 42
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 38
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 35
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 18
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 18
15. George Russell GBR Williams 13
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 7
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0 

*Constructors Championship:
*
1. Mercedes 310,5
2. Red Bull 303,5
3. McLaren 169
4. Ferrari 165,5
5. Alpine 80
6. Alpha Tauri 72
7. Aston Martin 53
8. Williams 20
9. Alfa Romeo 3
10. Haas 0 

Next "real" Race hopefully:
_*
03.09.2021 - Grand Prix of the Netherlands/Zandvoort
*_


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 30, 2021)

Results:

P1 - Medicar Car
P2 - Safety Car
P3 - Mercedes Unimog Truck

Fastest lap: Nikita Mazepin


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2021)

Really can't wait for this race. Its gonna be awesome


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Sad day and the end of an era with Kimi announcing his retirement at the end of the season.

I'm calling it now Bottas will replace him with George obviously going to Mercedes and Alex Albon will be at Williams next year.

https://amp.theguardian.com/sport/2...unces-retirement-from-f1-at-end-of-the-season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Sad day and the end of an era with Kimi announcing his retirement at the end of the season.
> 
> I'm calling it now Bottas will replace him with George obviously going to Mercedes and Alex Albon will be at Williams next year.
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/sport/2...unces-retirement-from-f1-at-end-of-the-season


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 3, 2021)

*Grand Prix of the Netherlands in Zandvoort*

Second Free Practice:

1. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:10,902
2. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari + 0,154
3. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,172
4. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,230
5. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 0,362
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,378
7. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 0,560
8. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 0,586
9. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,776
10. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 0,811
11. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1,009
12. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1,044
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1,194
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1,234
15. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,255
16. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,304
17. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1,705
18. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,708
19. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1,933
20. George Russell GBR Williams 1,953 

First Free Practice:

1. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:11,500
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 0,097
3. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 0,101
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 0,123
5. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 0,238
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 0,658
7. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 0,731
8. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 0,859
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 0,931
10. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1,015
11. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1,179
12. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1,407
13. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 1,553
14. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1,581
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1,681
16. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1,828
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 2,016
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 2,347
19. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 4,484
20. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri No Time


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2021)

.....and when you think it is not getting more worse....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Neherlands:*

After Q3: 

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:08,885
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:08,923
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:09,222
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:09,478
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:09,527
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:09,537
7. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:09,590
8. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:09,933
9. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:09,956
10. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:10,166 

Out after Q2: 

11. George Russell GBR Williams 1:10,332
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:10,367
13. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:10,406
14. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 1:11,161
15. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:11,314 

Out after Q1: 

16. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:10,530
17. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:10,731
18. Robert Kubica * POL Alfa Romeo 1:11,301
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:11,387
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:11,875 


* Kimi´s Replace


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2021)

I'll beat them all with my HotWheels racer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2021)

*Grand Prix of the Netherlands:*

After 72 Laps (=306,648 km)

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:30:05,395
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes + 20,932
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 56,460
4. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1 LAP
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1 LAP
6. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1 LAP
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1 LAP
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1 LAP
9. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1 LAP
10. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1 LAP
11. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 2 LAPS
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 2 LAPS
13. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 2 LAPS
14. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 2 LAPS
15. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 2 LAPS
16. Nicolas Latifi CAN Williams 2 LAPS
17. George Russell GBR Williams 3 LAPS
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 3 LAPS


Out: Nikita Mazepin (RUS/Haas), Yuki Tsunoda (JPN/Alpha Tauri)

Fastest Lap: Hamilton 1:11,097


*Drivers Championship:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 224,5
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 221,5
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 123
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 114
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 108
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 92
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 89,5
8. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 66
9. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 56
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 46
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 44
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 35
13. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 18
14. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 18
15. George Russell GBR Williams 13
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 7
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0
21. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 0

*Constructors Championship:
*
1. Mercedes 344,5
2. Red Bull 332,5
3. Ferrari 181,5
4. McLaren 170
5. Alpine 90
6. Alpha Tauri 84
7. Aston Martin 53
8. Williams 20
9. Alfa Romeo 3
10. Haas 0



*Next Race:

September 10th 2021 in Italy - Grand Prix of Monza


  *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2021)

Bottas leaves Mercedes and changes to Alfa Romeo as "Successor" from Kimi.

Alfa Romeo will give an official Statement today about this Change.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2021)

It is confirmed Bottas is gone and Russell is in. What a huge surprise 

https://www.skysports.com/f1/news/1...1-season-with-george-russell-set-for-mercedes


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Now it's officially official what we already have known for months


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2021)

I have only ONE Fear....

He maybe has the (Driving) Skills from Max and Lewis.......but maybe not the Personality and (sorry @AmandaRose) no Charisma (like for Example Kimi or Daniel)......

So "they" make another "perfect" Driving Machine.....without "Humaneness"....and maybe the new Champion in 2022.
Lewis is a little like Prost......wining when Things gone bad and doing "Things" in the Background for his own Advantage....

Personal I like British Drivers (Mansell,Stewart,Moss,Hunt,G.Hill) and also F1 "Staff" like Eddie Jordan,Colin Chapman,Ron Dennis.....

Such great Personalities "formed" F1 in the Past (but they were also no "Angels"....).
Todays Drivers have none of that,they are like neverending produced perfect "Clones".....


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 7, 2021)

I think Max and Lewis are a great drivers off-course, but off course I think people like Daniel and Vettel are much more entertaining personality wise! I hope George shows that he got balls both on and off the track...


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I have only ONE Fear....
> 
> He maybe has the (Driving) Skills from Max and Lewis.......but maybe not the Personality and (sorry @AmandaRose) no Charisma (like for Example Kimi or Daniel)......
> 
> ...


You should watch some of George's YouTube videos he is actually quite funny.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> You should watch some of George's YouTube videos he is actually quite funny.


Maybe I am too old and grumpy for such Kind of Humor....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe I am too old and grumpy for such Kind of Humor....


It's not that you are old and grumpy it's more the fact he has a very British sense of humour that people outside of Britain don't understand.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> It's not that you are old and grumpy it's more the fact he has a very British sense of humour that people outside of Britain don't understand.



I love Monty Python and Black Adder.
So.......


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm calling it now Bottas will replace him with George obviously going to Mercedes and Alex Albon will be at Williams next year.


Amanda is right again 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...bon-for-formula-1-return-in-2022/6662623/amp/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Amanda is right again
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...bon-for-formula-1-return-in-2022/6662623/amp/



Of course,Scots are always right....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2021)

Too bad ... Kimi also misses Monza ...
Not really the Way to end his last Formula 1 Season ... but as we know him,it makes saying goodbye easier 

... for sure.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Too bad ... Kimi also misses Monza ...
> Not really the Way to end his last Formula 1 Season ... but as we know him,it makes saying goodbye easier
> 
> ... for sure.
> ...


I was not aware of that

I mean, I was aware of the retirement, but not the covid


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I was not aware of that
> 
> I mean, I was aware of the retirement, but not the covid



Yes,that is really unlucky...

Hard to say - 8 Races left for Kimi...but maybe he leaves Formula 1 earlier ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 10, 2021)

_*Grand Prix of Italy in Monza:*_

After Q3: 
1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 1:19,555 
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 1:19,651 
3. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:19,966 
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 1:19,989 
5. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:19,995 
6. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 1:20,260 
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 1:20,260 
8. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 1:20,510 
9. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 1:20,611 
10. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1:20,808 

Out after Q2: 
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 1:20,913 
12. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 1:21,020 
13. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 1:21,069 
14. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 1:21,103 
15. George Russell GBR Williams 1:21,392 

Out after  Q1: 
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 1:21,925 
17. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 1:21,973 
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:22,248 
19. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1:22,530 
20. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:22,716 


Starting Order for Tomorrows Sprint Race.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2021)

*Formula 1 Sprintrace in Monza*
After 18 Laps:

1. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 27:54,078
2. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull + 2,325
3. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 14,534
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 18,835
5. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 20,011
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 23,442
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 27,952
8. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 31,089
9. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 31,680
10. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 38,671
11. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 39,795
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 41,177
13. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 43,373
14. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 45,977
15. George Russell GBR Williams 46,821
16. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 49,977
17. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 1:02,599
18. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 1:05,096
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 1:06,154 

Out: Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri)


*Starting Grid:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 
2. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 
3. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 
4. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 
5. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 
7. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 
8. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 
9. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 
11. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 
12. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 
13. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 
14. George Russell GBR Williams 
15. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 
16. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 
17. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 
18. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 
19. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 
20. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes (Grid Penalty for changing Parts)


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2021)

Back where we belong. Vamos Lando and Daniel.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 12, 2021)

If it wasn't for the halo Lewis could've been decapitated!


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> If it wasn't for the halo Lewis could've been decapitated!


I was one of the dumbs that hated the halo when they came up with the idea (it is easy for fans like me to complain when our head is not at risk). After that haas explosion I changed my mind 100%.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 13, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Italy in Monza*

After 53 Laps (306,720 km): 

1. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 1:21:54,365
2. Lando Norris GBR McLaren + 1,747
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 4,921
4. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 7,309
5. Sergio Perez * MEX Red Bull 8,723
6. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 10,535
7. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 15,804
8. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 17,201
9. George Russell GBR Williams 19,742
10. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 20,868
11. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 23,743
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 24,621
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 27,216
14. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 29,769
15. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 51,088

* 5 Seconds Penalty

Out: Max Verstappen (NED/Red Bull), Lewis Hamilton (GBR/Mercedes), Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri), Nikita Mazepin (RUS/Haas)

Not started: Yuki Tsunoda (JPN/Alpha Tauri)

Fastest Lap: Ricciardo 1:24,812 (53.)


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*Drivers Championship:*

1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 226,5
2. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 221,5
3. Valtteri Bottas FIN Mercedes 141
4. Lando Norris GBR McLaren 132
5. Sergio Perez MEX Red Bull 118
6. Charles Leclerc MON Ferrari 104
7. Carlos Sainz ESP Ferrari 97,5
8. Daniel Ricciardo AUS McLaren 83
9. Pierre Gasly FRA Alpha Tauri 66
10. Fernando Alonso ESP Alpine 50
11. Esteban Ocon FRA Alpine 45
12. Sebastian Vettel GER Aston Martin 35
13. Lance Stroll CAN Aston Martin 24
14. Yuki Tsunoda JPN Alpha Tauri 18
15. George Russell GBR Williams 15
16. Nicholas Latifi CAN Williams 7
17. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 2
18. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 1
19. Mick Schumacher GER Haas 0
20. Robert Kubica POL Alfa Romeo 0
21. Nikita Mazepin RUS Haas 0 

*Constructors Championship:*

1. Mercedes 362,5 
2. Red Bull 344,5 
3. McLaren 215 
4. Ferrari 201,5 
5. Alpine 95 
6. Alpha Tauri 84 
7. Aston Martin 59 
8. Williams 22 
9. Alfa Romeo 3 
10. Haas 0 


*Next Race:*

_*24.09.2021 - Grand Prix of Russia*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2021)

2022 Callander.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 21, 2021)

This is insane. That's 6 double headers and 2 triple headers...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2021)

Formula 1 Grand-Prix of Russia in Sochi​ 

Second Free Practice:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:33,5932.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes+ 0,0443.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri0,2524.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren0,5615.Esteban OconFRAAlpine0,8096.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1,0287.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1,0858.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1,1699.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1,24410.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1,33211.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1,34512.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1,45913.George RussellGBRWilliams1,50114.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1,58515.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1,74116.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1,81817.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren2,03718.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2,36119.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas2,50620.Mick SchumacherGERHaas2,637


First Free Practice:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:34,4272.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes+ 0,2113.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull0,2274.Charles LeclercMONFerrari0,6905.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1,3546.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1,3677.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1,3848.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1,5329.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1,76110.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1,79811.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1,80912.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2,09513.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo2,36814.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren2,45015.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo2,52516.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri3,36717.George RussellGBRWilliams3,58618.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams3,72819.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas4,15920.Mick SchumacherGERHaas4,550


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 25, 2021)

P19 twice. Best Friday ever for Mazepin.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2021)

Grand Prix of Russia in Sochi​ 

After Q3:1.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:41,9932.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:42,5103.George RussellGBRWilliams1:42,9834.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:44,0505.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:44,1566.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:44,2047.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:44,7108.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:44,9569.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:45,33710.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:45,865Out in Q2:11.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:46,57312.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:46,64113.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:46,75114.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliamskeine Zeit15.Charles LeclercMONFerrarikeine ZeitOut in Q1:16.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:49,58617.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:49,83018.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:51,02319.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:53,76420.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bullkeine Zeit


Startinggrid:1.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren2.Carlos SainzESPFerrari3.George RussellGBRWilliams4.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes5.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren6.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine7.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes8.Lance StrollCANAston Martin9.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull10.Esteban OconFRAAlpine11.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin12.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri13.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri14.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo15.Mick SchumacherGERHaas16.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo17.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas18.Nicolas Latifi *CANWilliams19.Charles Leclerc *MONFerrari20.Max Verstappen *NEDRed Bull

* Gridpenalty - Powerunit changed


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 25, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Grand Prix of Russia in Sochi​
> 
> After Q3:1.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:41,9932.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:42,5103.George RussellGBRWilliams1:42,9834.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:44,0505.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:44,1566.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:44,2047.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:44,7108.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:44,9569.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:45,33710.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:45,865Out in Q2:11.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:46,57312.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:46,64113.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:46,75114.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliamskeine Zeit15.Charles LeclercMONFerrarikeine ZeitOut in Q1:16.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:49,58617.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:49,83018.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:51,02319.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:53,76420.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bullkeine Zeit
> 
> ...


Bloody typical the day I miss qualifying my boy goes and gets pole. 

Well done Lando now go and win the bloody race lol.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Bloody typical the day I miss qualifying my boy goes and gets pole.
> 
> Well done Lando now go and win the bloody race lol.


I think Lewis feels the pressure...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2021)

Bottas "coincidentally" got also a Grid Penalty because of Power Unit change....
He starts now from 17th Place....

Starting Grid:

1.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren2.Carlos SainzESPFerrari3.George RussellGBRWilliams4.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes5.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren6.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine7.Lance StrollCANAston Martin8.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull9.Esteban OconFRAAlpine10.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin11.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri12.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri13.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo14.Mick SchumacherGERHaas15.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo16.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas17.Valtteri Bottas *FINMercedes18.Nicolas Latifi *CANWilliams19.Charles Leclerc *MONFerrari20.Max Verstappen *NEDRed Bull

* Grid Penalty due Power Unit Change


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2021)

Terrible terrible day for McLaren. First poor Lando then Pato O’Ward got smashed out of the Indy Car race at Long Beach costing him to lose the Indy Car Title at the last race of the season. 

Bad day for the team but McLaren are definitely back where they should be.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2021)

Grand Prix Russi in Sochi:​ 
After 53 Laps:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:30:41,0012.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 53,2713.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:02,4754.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:05,6075.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:07,5336.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:21,3217.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:27,2248.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:28,9559.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:30,07610.George RussellGBRWilliams1:40,55111.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:46,19812.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1 Runde13.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1 Runde14.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1 Runde15.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1 Runde16.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1 Runde17.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1 Runde18.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas2 Runden

Out: Mick Schumacher (GER/Haas), Nicolas Latifi (CAN/Williams)
Fastest Lap: Norris 1:37,423 (39.)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Drivers Championship:​
1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes246,52.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull244,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1514.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1395.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1206.Carlos SainzESPFerrari112,57.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1048.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren959.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri6610.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine5811.Esteban OconFRAAlpine4512.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin3513.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2414.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1815.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams717.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo618.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0

Constructors:​

1.Mercedes397,52.Red Bull364,53.McLaren2344.Ferrari201,55.Alpine1036.Alpha Tauri847.Aston Martin598.Williams239.Alfa Romeo710.Haas0


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 1, 2021)

Redbull have confirmed that they wanted Lando to drive for them.

https://www.planetf1.com/news/red-bull-lando-norris-talks/


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Redbull have confirmed that they wanted Lando to drive for them.
> 
> https://www.planetf1.com/news/red-bull-lando-norris-talks/


who doesn't?

For me (and for many on F1) he is on Verstappen tier.


Also, stay on McLaren was good for his carrer IMO. Drive a car made specifically to maximize capacities of other driver is not an easy or rewarding task (ask Bottas, Albon and many others about that).


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 4, 2021)

Nothing to see here just a picture of two of my favourite men together.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2021)

Official Team "Motivator" ? 

"This Meal is so worse cooked like your last Decision in Race..."



Sorry.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2021)

Grand Prix of Turkey in Istanbul​ 

Second Free Practice:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:23,8042.Charles LeclercMONFerrari+ 0,1663.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes0,4104.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull0,5695.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull0,6356.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren0,7217.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine0,8568.Esteban OconFRAAlpine0,8689.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri0,95210.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo0,99211.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1,07812.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1,09913.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1,21614.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1,25615.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1,33916.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1,42517.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1,50318.George RussellGBRWilliams1,55419.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1,67620.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1,894


First Free Practice:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:24,1782.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 0,4253.Charles LeclercMONFerrari0,4764.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes0,6645.Carlos SainzESPFerrari0,6826.Esteban OconFRAAlpine0,7317.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1,1698.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1,2049.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1,20510.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1,28111.George RussellGBRWilliams1,50712.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1,57213.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1,63214.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1,63515.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1,68516.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1,75517.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2,18318.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2,24619.Mick SchumacherGERHaas2,45820.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas2,841


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hamilton is getting a 10 Place Grid Penalty for Changing the Power Unit (ICE).


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Hamilton is getting a 10 Place Grid Penalty for Changing the Power Unit.


Just the ICE, not the entire PU (Power Unit)


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> Just the ICE, not the entire PU (Power Unit)


Yep just the ICE as Mercedes said the other parts were still good and not worth the penalty of starting last on the grid they would have got had they done a full engine change.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2021)

Grand Prix of Turkey in Istanbul​ 

Startinggrid1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull3.Charles LeclercMONFerrari4.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri5.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine6.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull7.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren8.Lance StrollCANAston Martin9.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri10.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin11.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes *12.Esteban OconFRAAlpine13.George RussellGBRWilliams14.Mick SchumacherGERHaas15.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren16.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams17.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo18.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo19.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas20.Carlos SainzESPFerrari **

* 10 Places Grid Penalty
** Grid Penalty Power Unit Change


Qualifying after Q3:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes *1:22,8682.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:22,9983.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:23,1964.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:23,2565.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:23,3266.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:23,4777.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:23,7068.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:23,9549.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:24,30510.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:24,368Out in Q2:11.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:24,79512.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:24,84213.George RussellGBRWilliams1:25,06814.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:25,20015.Carlos SainzESPFerrari **No TimeOut in Q1:16.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:25,88117.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1:26,08618.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:26,43019.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:27,52520.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:28,449


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2021)

*Grand Prix of Turkey*

PVNrDriverTeamEngineRTimeResidueLaps1



77Valtteri BottasMercedes-AMGMercedesP1:31:04.103582



33Max VerstappenRed BullHondaP1:31:18.687+ 14.584583



11Sergio PérezRed BullHondaP1:31:37.574+ 33.471584



16Charles LeclercFerrariFerrariP1:31:41.917+ 37.814585



44Lewis HamiltonMercedes-AMGMercedesP1:31:45.915+ 41.812586



10Pierre GaslyAlphaTauriHondaP1:31:48.395+ 44.292587



4Lando NorrisMcLarenMercedesP1:31:51.316+ 47.213588



55Carlos Sainz jr.FerrariFerrariP1:31:55.629+ 51.526589



18Lance StrollAston MartinMercedesP1:32:26.121+ 1:22.0185810



31Esteban OconAlpineRenaultP1:31:14.837+ 1 Lap5711



99Antonio GiovinazziAlfa RomeoFerrariP1:31:15.592+ 1 Lap5712



7Kimi RäikkönenAlfa RomeoFerrariP1:31:20.625+ 1 Lap5713



3Daniel RicciardoMcLarenMercedesP1:31:23.174+ 1 Lap5714



22Yuki TsunodaAlphaTauriHondaP1:31:28.529+ 1 Lap5715



63George RussellWilliamsMercedesP1:31:32.219+ 1 Lap5716



14Fernando AlonsoAlpineRenaultP1:31:34.608+ 1 Lap5717



6Nicholas LatifiWilliamsMercedesP1:31:40.119+ 1 Lap5718



5Sebastian VettelAston MartinMercedesP1:31:59.986+ 1 Lap5719



47Mick SchumacherHaas F1 TeamFerrariP1:31:23.389+ 2 Laps5620



9Nikita MazepinHaas F1 TeamFerrariP1:31:47.531+ 2 Laps56


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2021)

*Drivers Championship*

Fahrerwertung​
1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull262,52.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes256,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1774.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1455.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1356.Carlos SainzESPFerrari116,57.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1168.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren959.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri7410.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine5811.Esteban OconFRAAlpine4612.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin3513.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2614.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1815.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams717.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo618.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0



*Constructors:*

1.Mercedes433,52.Red Bull397,53.McLaren2404.Ferrari232,55.Alpine1046.Alpha Tauri927.Aston Martin618.Williams239.Alfa Romeo710.Haas0

########################################################

*Next Race:

Grand Prix of the USA in Austin



 


22th October 2021*


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 12, 2021)

Nothing to see here it's just Pato O’Ward having fun at the MTC earlier today.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2021)

The dream team together. Pato and Lando only person missing from this picture is me. Well a girl can dream


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2021)

*Formel-1-Calendar 2022*


DateGrand PrixTrack20. MarchBahrainSakhir27. MarchSaudi ArabienDschidda10. AprilAustralienMelbourne24. AprilEmilia Romagna(Shanghai)/Imola8. MayUSAMiami22. MaySpanienBarcelona29.MayMonacoMonte Carlo12. JuneAserbaidschanBaku19. JuneKanadaMontreal3. JulyGroßbritannienSilverstone10. JulyÖsterreichSpielberg24. JulyFrankreich Le Castellet 31. JulyUngarnBudapest28. AugustBelgienSpa-Francorchamps4. SeptemberNiederlandeZandvoort11. SeptemberItalienMonza25. SeptemberRusslandSotschi2. OctoberSingapur/TürkeiSingapur/Istanbul9. OctoberJapanSuzuka23. OctoberUSAAustin30. OctoberMexikoMexiko Stadt13. NovemberBrasilienSao Paulo20. NovemberAbu DhabiAbu Dhabi


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 22, 2021)

All 4 McLaren boys together in Texas


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 22, 2021)

Totally surprised to see Max was voted F1 fans favourite overall driver.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mo...ence-young-fans-f1-survey-result/6699008/amp/

Totally not surprised to see who female F1 fans voted as their favourite driver yep it was this gorgeous guy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2021)

Grand Prix of the USA in Austin​ 

Second Friday -Training:1.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:34,9462.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren+ 0,2573.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes0,3644.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes0,4145.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren0,5116.Lance StrollCANAston Martin0,6157.Charles LeclercMONFerrari0,6268.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull0,8789.Carlos SainzESPFerrari0,97310.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1,19211.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1,21212.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1,29613.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1,43014.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1,61215.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1,77216.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2,03717.Mick SchumacherGERHaas2,09518.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams2,30819.George RussellGBRWilliams2,54420.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas3,080


First Friday -Training:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:34,8742.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes+ 0,0453.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull0,9324.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1,4605.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1,4606.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1,7377.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1,9248.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1,9819.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo2,00010.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo2,00211.George RussellGBRWilliams2,09212.Esteban OconFRAAlpine2,09613.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2,09814.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin2,10815.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine2,19416.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren2,58417.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams2,58918.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri3,08019.Mick SchumacherGERHaas3,99220.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas7,356


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2021)

*Saturday Practice:*


1



11Sergio PérezRed BullHondaP1:34.701132



55Carlos Sainz jr.FerrariFerrariP1:34.805+ 0.104163



33Max VerstappenRed BullHondaP1:34.912+ 0.211134



4Lando NorrisMcLarenMercedesP1:34.945+ 0.244135



77Valtteri BottasMercedes-AMGMercedesP1:34.988+ 0.287156



44Lewis HamiltonMercedes-AMGMercedesP1:35.219+ 0.518167



3Daniel RicciardoMcLarenMercedesP1:35.345+ 0.644118



10Pierre GaslyAlphaTauriHondaP1:35.398+ 0.697179



16Charles LeclercFerrariFerrariP1:35.688+ 0.9871710



31Esteban OconAlpineRenaultP1:35.711+ 1.0101011



5Sebastian VettelAston MartinMercedesP1:35.851+ 1.1501812



63George RussellWilliamsMercedesP1:36.023+ 1.322913



7Kimi RäikkönenAlfa RomeoFerrariP1:36.062+ 1.3612014



6Nicholas LatifiWilliamsMercedesP1:36.118+ 1.417815



99Antonio GiovinazziAlfa RomeoFerrariP1:36.252+ 1.5511616



18Lance StrollAston MartinMercedesP1:36.392+ 1.6911317



14Fernando AlonsoAlpineRenaultP1:36.490+ 1.7891218



22Yuki TsunodaAlphaTauriHondaP1:36.572+ 1.8711619



47Mick SchumacherHaas F1 TeamFerrariP1:36.671+ 1.9701520



9Nikita MazepinHaas F1 TeamFerrariP2:03.456+ 28.75515

(c) Motorsport-Magazin.com


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2021)

Grand Prix of the USA in Austin​ 

Qualifying after Q3:1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:32,9102.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:33,1193.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:33,1344.Valtteri Bottas *FINMercedes1:33,4755.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:33,6066.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:33,7927.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:33,8088.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:33,8879.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:34,11810.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:34,918Out in Q2:11.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:35,37712.Sebastian Vettel **GERAston Martin1:35,50013.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:35,79414.Fernando Alonso **ESPAlpine1:44,54915.George Russell **GBRWilliamsNoTimeOut in Q1:16.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:35,98317.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1:36,24118.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:36,31119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:36,49920.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:36,796

* 5 Places Grid Penalty (Powerunit)
** Grid Penalty (Whole Drive Strain)


Starting Grid:1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull2.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes3.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull4.Charles LeclercMONFerrari5.Carlos SainzESPFerrari6.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren7.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren8.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri9.Valtteri Bottas *FINMercedes10.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri11.Esteban OconFRAAlpine12.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo13.Lance StrollCANAston Martin14.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams15.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo16.Mick SchumacherGERHaas17.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas18.Sebastian Vettel **GERAston Martin19.Fernando Alonso **ESPAlpine20.George Russell **GBRWilliams


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 24, 2021)

[*Accidently* pees on the track at Horrendous curves]


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 24, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> The dream team together. Pato and Lando only person missing from this picture is me. Well a girl can dream
> 
> View attachment 279805




[pushes the guy on the left out of the picture, and sits down with the other lovely creature]

[then gawks at his....] mmmm a wonderful man.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2021)

Grand Prix of the USA in Austin​ 

After 56 Laps1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:34:36,5522.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes+1,3333.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull42,2234.Charles LeclercMONFerrari52,2465.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:16,8546.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:20,1287.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:23,5458.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1.24,3959.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1 LAP10.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1 LAP11.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1 LAP12.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1 LAP13.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1 LAP14.George RussellGBRWilliams1 LAP15.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1 LAP16.Mick SchumacherGERHaas2 LAPS17.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas2 LAPS
Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:38,485)
Out: Pierre Gasley (FRA/ Alpha Tauri), Esteban Ocon (FRA/ Alpine), Fernando Alonso (ESP/ Alpine)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drivers Championship:​
1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull287,52.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes275,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1854.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1505.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1496.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1287.Carlos SainzESPFerrari122,58.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1059.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri7410.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine5811.Esteban OconFRAAlpine4612.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin3613.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2614.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2015.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams717.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo618.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0


Constructors:​

1.Mercedes460,52.Red Bull437,53.McLaren2544.Ferrari250,55.Alpine1046.Alpha Tauri947.Aston Martin628.Williams239.Alfa Romeo710.Haas0


--------------------------------------------------


_*Next Race:

Grand Prix of Mexico - November 5th 2021*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2021)

Zak Brown and Prince Charles in  my home city of Glasgow today for the launch of the McLaren XE.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2021)

Breaking news McLaren have decided to replace Lando and Daniel for the 2022 season. Here is the new driver lineup lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2021)

Grand Prix of Mexiko​ 

Starting Grid:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes3.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull4.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull5.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri6.Carlos SainzESPFerrari7.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren8.Charles LeclercMONFerrari9.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin10.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo11.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo12.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine13.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams14.Mick SchumacherGERHaas15.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas16.George RussellGBRWilliams17.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri18.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren19.Esteban OconFRAAlpine20.Lance StrollCANAston Martin


Qualifying:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:15,8752.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:16,0203.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:16,2254.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:16,3425.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:16,4566.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:16,7617.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:16,7638.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:16,8379.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:17,158 *10.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:36,830 *Out in Q2:11.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:17,74612.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:17,95813.George RussellGBRWilliams1:18,172 **14.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:18,29015.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:18,405 *Out in Q1:16.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:18,45217.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams1:18,75618.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:18,85819.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:19,30320.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:20,873 *

* Grid Penalty - End of the Startig Grid (Power Unit changed)
** 5 Place Grid Penalty (Transmission changed)


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 7, 2021)

Bad day for McLaren but we will be back next race.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2021)

Grand Prix of Mexiko​

After 71 Laps (305,584 km):1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:38:39,0862.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes+ 16,5553.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull17,7524.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:03,8455.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:21,0376.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1 Runde7.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1 Runde8.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1 Runde9.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1 Runde10.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1 Runde11.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1 Runde12.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1 Runde13.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1 Runde14.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2 Runden15.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2 Runden16.George RussellGBRWilliams2 Runden17.Nicolas LatifiCANWilliams2 Runden18.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas3 Runden

Out: Schumacher (GER/Haas), Tsunoda (JPN/Alpha Tauri)
Fastest Lap: Bottas 1:17,774 (69.)

##############################################################

Drivers Championship:​
1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull312,52.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes293,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1854.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1655.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1506.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1387.Carlos SainzESPFerrari130,58.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1059.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri8610.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine6011.Esteban OconFRAAlpine4612.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin4213.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2614.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2015.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1017.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams718.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0


Constructors Championship:​

1.Mercedes478,52.Red Bull477,53.Ferrari268,54.McLaren2555.Alpine1066.Alpha Tauri1067.Aston Martin688.Williams239.Alfa Romeo1110.Haas0


Next Race:

November 12th 2021

Grand Prix of Brazil in Sao Paulo


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2021)

Grand Prix of Sao Paulo​ 

Startin Grid for the Sprint Race:1.Lewis Hamilton *GBRMercedes2.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull3.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes4.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull5.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri6.Carlos SainzESPFerrari7.Charles LeclercMONFerrari8.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren9.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren10.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine11.Esteban OconFRAAlpine12.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin13.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri14.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo15.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo16.Lance StrollCANAston Martin17.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams18.George RussellGBRWilliams19.Mick SchumacherGERHaas20.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas


Qualifying:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:07,9342.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:08,3723.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:08,4694.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:08,4835.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:08,7776.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:08,8267.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:08,9608.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:08,9809.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:09,03910.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:09,113Out in Q2:11.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:09,18912.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:09,39913.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:09,48314.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:09,50315.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:10,227Out in Q1:16.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:09,66317.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:09,89718.George RussellGBRWilliams1:09,95319.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:10,32920.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:10,589



*  Hamilton´s Qualifying is still under Investigation because of an "not conform DRS"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2021)

Very questionable ... the "Decision" is postponed to tomorrow/Saturday ...(it is actual 10 p.m. in Sao Paolo).


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 13, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Very questionable ... the "Decision" is postponed to tomorrow/Saturday ...(it is actual 10 p.m. in Sao Paolo).


I am happy they are taking their time and doing more investigations into what happened because the outcome could play a huge part in deciding this years world champion. 

So from what I can see from the rule book is. 

1. If it's a fault that happened during qualifying then there potentially could be no action.

2. If its been a genuine mistake made by a Mercedes mechanic then Hamilton will start the sprint race from last place. 

3. If Mercedes deliberately cheated then at the very least both Mercedes cars will be banned from taking part for the whole weekend or if they get a full penalty Mercedes will be excluded from the remainder of the season and all their Driver and Constructer points they already have will be null and void. 

I would like to think they never cheated but I guess we will soon find out.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 13, 2021)

Now Max has been summoned for a rule break.





And here is what the rules say about Article 2.5.1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Now Max has been summoned for a rule break.
> 
> View attachment 284496
> And here is what the rules say about Article 2.5.1
> ...




Yes,unfortunately he did something very,very stupid.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2021)

It is confirmed,that Hamilton´s Mercedes has failed the FIA Test.



> The technical directive 011-19 regulates how the inspectors measure. To do this, the car's engine has to be started so that the hydraulics work in order to open the upper flap. Then the inspectors try to push a circular measuring gauge with a diameter of 85 millimeters with a force of 10 Newtons through the two wing elements. If the measuring prism slips, the test has not been passed. Amateur shots show how the stencil slips through the slot without the use of force.


This value was confirmed during the technical inspection. When open, however, the maximum value of 85 millimeters was exceeded.




For Max,is could maybe a "political" Decision:
It was confirmed,that Vettel for Example has done such Things in the Past with no Aftermath / Penalties.
But for the 2021 Championship,they maybe "punish" Max this Time......


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 13, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> It is confirmed,that Hamilton´s Mercedes has failed the FIA Test.
> 
> 
> This value was confirmed during the technical inspection. When open, however, the maximum value of 85 millimeters was exceeded.
> ...


Max has been very stupid the fact there is a video of him touching the wing of Hamiltons Mercedes has made it near impossible for Mercedes to be badly punished for breaking the rules.  Mercedes could well argue that a simple touch from an outside party could be enough to have dislodged something and triggered the DRS rules breach – even if such a theory seems quite far fetched.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hamilton disqualified / starts from the last Grid Place in the Sprint Race.

50.000 Euro Penalty for Verstappen for "touching" se Car......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2021)

Grand Prix of Sao Paulo​ 
Sprintrace​

After 24 Laps:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes29:09,5592.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 1,1703.Carlos SainzESPFerrari18,7234.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull19,7875.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes20,8726.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren22,5587.Charles LeclercMONFerrari25,0568.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri34,1589.Esteban OconFRAAlpine34,63210.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin34,86711.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren35,86912.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine36,57813.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo41,88014.Lance StrollCANAston Martin44,03715.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri46,15016.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams46,76017.George RussellGBRWilliams47,73918.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo50,01419.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:01,68020.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:07,474


Starting Grid:1.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull3.Carlos SainzESPFerrari4.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull5.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren6.Charles LeclercMONFerrari7.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri8.Esteban OconFRAAlpine9.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin10.Lewis Hamilton *GBRMercedes11.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren12.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine13.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo14.Lance StrollCANAston Martin15.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri16.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams17.George RussellGBRWilliams18.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo19.Mick SchumacherGERHaas20.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas

* 5 Place Grid Penalty


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 13, 2021)

Lando getting 5th place on his birthday made me happy.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2021)

Carlos did ya forget Lando is meant to be your best friend lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2021)

Max just pushed Lewis off the track


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Max just pushed Lewis off the track


Like he did quite a few times before in the last few years.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> Like he did quite a few times before in the last few years.


Had Lewis pushed Max off then he would have been given a penalty. Its bullshit and clear that the FIA are doing everything they can to make sure Lewis doesn't win the WC this year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2021)

Grand Prix of Sao Paulo​ 

After 71 Laps (305,909 km):1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:32:22,8512.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 10,4963.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes13,5764.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull39,9405.Charles LeclercMONFerrari49,5176.Carlos SainzESPFerrari51,8207.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1 Lap8.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1 Lap9.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1 Lap10.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1 Lap11.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1 Lap12.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1 Lap13.George RussellGBRWilliams1 Lap14.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1 Lap15.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1 Lap16.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1 Lap17.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas2 Laps18.Mick SchumacherGERHaas2 Laps

Out: Daniel Ricciardo (AUS/McLaren), Lance Stroll (CAN/Aston Martin)
Fastest Lap: Perez 1:11,010 (71.)


Drivers Championship:​
1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull332,52.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes318,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2034.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1785.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1516.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1487.Carlos SainzESPFerrari139,58.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1059.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri9210.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine6211.Esteban OconFRAAlpine5012.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin4213.Lance StrollCANAston Martin2614.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2015.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1017.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams718.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0


Constructors:​

1.Mercedes521,52.Red Bull510,53.Ferrari287,54.McLaren2565.Alpine1126.Alpha Tauri1127.Aston Martin688.Williams239.Alfa Romeo1110.Haas0


_*Next Race:

Grand Prix of Qatar
November 19th 2021*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2021)

See once again the FIA are trying to punish Lewis for stupid reasons. He has once again been sent to see the race stewards. 

https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/h...at-belt-rules-breach-in-brazilian-gp/6782186/


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> See once again the FIA are trying to punish Lewis for stupid reasons. He has once again been sent to see the race stewards.
> 
> https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/h...at-belt-rules-breach-in-brazilian-gp/6782186/


For whatever reason, Max was not blaimed for forcing Hamilton out of the track, they overly punished everyone this season for this very reason. Overall, I don't like on track punishments, but whey just one driver is getting away with it, it is kinda annoying.

In the end, It was better this way, the non punishment made Hamilton's race even more impressive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> See once again the FIA are trying to punish Lewis for stupid reasons. He has once again been sent to see the race stewards.
> 
> https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/h...at-belt-rules-breach-in-brazilian-gp/6782186/


Why must "everyone" intervene / participate in decision-making in some Way (Honestly..touching a Car ?) in this Years Season ?

LET THEM RACE !


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2021)

Hamilton has been fined €5,000 for undoing his seat belt, with an additional €20,000 suspended through to the end of 2022. What a joke


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 15, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Hamilton has been fined €5,000 for undoing his seat belt, with an additional €20,000 suspended through to the end of 2022. What a joke


Yeah yeah, how dare him celebrate the best performance in his career?


----------



## Pleng (Nov 17, 2021)

The way the Max/Hamilton incident was delt with was just odd.

It was noted but then decided no investigation necessary. I could maybe understand if it was investigated but then decided no action required... But to decide there's no investigation even needed seems crazy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2021)

Pleng said:


> The way the Max/Hamilton incident was delt with was just odd.
> 
> It was noted but then decided no investigation necessary. I could maybe understand if it was investigated but then decided no action required... But to decide there's no investigation even needed seems crazy.



Wolff/Mercedes already have claimed for an Protest,they have new and better Evidence.....



> _The fact that Mercedes is now making another attempt could be due to a circumstance during the assessment of the scene by the officials. Not every perspective was available to them during the race. "We only had the cameras for the TV broadcast. That is basically what we have continuous access to," says Masi. In the case of Verstappen, only the rear-facing onboard camera could be used for assessment at the moment of the duel. It wasn't until Tuesday that forward-looking perspective was also released._


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 17, 2021)

I watched through the F1 App (Brazilian broadcast is super annoying) and in any moment they showed the steering wheel of both drivers, that was odd. People can watch live on car of their choice on app, I wasn't doing that, but I'm sure someone was and have saved the footage.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 17, 2021)

This picture made me laugh more than it should have lol.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 18, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> People can watch live on car of their choice on app, I wasn't doing that, but I'm sure someone was and have saved the footage.



Apparently the live camera being broadcast from Max's car at the time was the rear-facing camera.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This picture made me laugh more than it should have lol.
> 
> View attachment 285269


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 18, 2021)

[throws confetti on the track, that has my phone number on it, to help find me a new husband]


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 20, 2021)

What the rule book says about double waved yellow flags?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> What the rule book says about double waved yellow flags?


OK never got to watch qualifying so guess there was an incident. Anyhoo from the rule book

Single stationary yellow flag means overtaking prohibited due to danger near the track. Single waved yellow flag means overtaking prohibited due to danger on the track. Double waved yellow flag means overtaking prohibited due to blocked track. At both flags, a speed reduction is required


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

Grand Prix of Qatar​

Qualifying,after Q3:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:20,8272.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:21,2823.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:21,4784.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:21,6405.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:21,6706.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:21,7317.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:21,8408.Yuki TsonodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:21,8819.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:22,02810.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:22,785Out in Q2:11.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:22,34612.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:22,46013.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:22,46314.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:22,59715.George RussellGBRWilliams1:22,756Out in Q1:16.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:23,15617.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:23,21318.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:23,26219.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:23,40720.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:25,859


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

If they again interfere the Championship,that´s it for me....I will not watch a Championship where the Stewarts and Teamprincipalsthe championship "decide" ........ no matter what the admittedly crappy set of rules is ...


----------



## stanna (Nov 20, 2021)

I came to the conclusion a long time ago that f1 is as fixed as horse racing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

After Verstappen,Bottas and Sainz are also under Investigation....

Worst Case - up to 5 Places Grid Penalty.

Nice,another "manipulated" Race is maybe about to start tomorrow...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> After Verstappen,Bottas and Sainz are also under Investigation....
> 
> Worst Case - up to 5 Places Grid Penalty.
> 
> Nice,another "manipulated" Race is maybe about to start tomorrow...


Wait a minute whst happened to the FIA only unfairly punishing Lando and Lewis. Have they brought out a new rule where other drivers now get unfairly punished lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Wait a minute whst happened to the FIA only unfairly punishing Lando and Lewis. Have they brought out a new rule where other drivers now get unfairly punished lol.


Not unfair......3 Races left and only Stewarts Decisions after Decisions...why now ?
Let the Guys Race the last 3 Races and all is good.

Finally we have a Face to Face Final......


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 20, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Not unfair......3 Races left and only Stewarts Decisions after Decisions...why now ?
> Let the Guys Race the last 3 Races and all is good.
> 
> Finally we have a Face to Face Final......


I agree that less rule enforcement the better, but Masi enforce too much every single rule except when Verstappen is involved.

Back on Austria this year, it was a 5s penalty fest. They ruined a very entertaining race. Last race here in Sao Paulo Tsunoda got 10s for a mistake in a very hard corner and we got no investigation for Verstappen going wide on the easiest corner on the track.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Not unfair......3 Races left and only Stewarts Decisions after Decisions...why now ?
> Let the Guys Race the last 3 Races and all is good.
> 
> Finally we have a Face to Face Final......



They already gave Max a free pass in the last race. I'm sure they'll find a way not to punish him for this incident, too.

I don't really see what your issue is. Rules are rules. Max clearly didn't slow down under double waved yellows. Drivers know that they have to slow down for single yellows, and abandon the lap for double.

Were you also upset when Lewis got a penalty for the same thing in Austria?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Pleng said:


> They already gave Max a free pass in the last race. I'm sure they'll find a way not to punish him for this incident, too.
> 
> I don't really see what your issue is. Rules are rules. Max clearly didn't slow down under double waved yellows. Drivers know that they have to slow down for single yellows, and abandon the lap for double.
> 
> Were you also upset when Lewis got a penalty for the same thing in Austria?




It is not against Max or Lewis,but why now.....in the last Races ?

They (Stewarts) should had to do their Job over the *FULL Season so meticulously accurate*.
Now it looks like the Stewards decide the Final and guess what ?

We finally have a really good final and if  Max / Lewis decide to knock each other out of the Races - THEIR choice!


----------



## Pleng (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> It is not against Max or Lewis,but why now.....in the last Races ?
> 
> They (Stewarts) should had to do their Job over the *FULL Season so meticulously accurate*.
> Now it looks like the Stewards decide the Final and guess what ?
> ...



So rules should only be applied in the first 3 quarters of the season and after that we should have a free for all?

I'm confused at your logic here. Is it just yellow flag rules that should be ignored in the last few races? Or should we allow speeding in the pit lane too, for example?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Pleng said:


> So rules should only be applied in the first 3 quarters of the season and after that we should have a free for all?
> 
> I'm confused at your logic here. Is it just yellow flag rules that should be ignored in the last few races? Or should we allow speeding in the pit lane too, for example?


You do not understand me:

Either the rules ALWAYS apply and in EVERY qualifying / race (how many "exceptions" have there been this year ...?) 

or they should leave it.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> You do not understand me:
> 
> Either the rules ALWAYS apply and in EVERY qualifying / race (how many "exceptions" have there been this year ...?)
> 
> or they should leave it.....


Exactly what I have been saying all season. One driver does something (Normally Lando or Lewis) and they get punished for it. Then another driver does the exact same thing and no punishment (Max and Fernando).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Dispute over duel behavior We're still waiting for the stewards. Big debate today before the race, but also: What can we expect? Will the F1 World Championship get really dirty in the last three weekends? In the driver briefing it was pointed out that a comparable action by Verstappen in Brazil could result in a warning flag. The drivers yesterday made a public mood against it, complained about a lack of understanding, and *Leclerc predicted on Thursday: If they let that go, we will start to push everyone out.* Carlos Sainz called for talks during the winter break and does not want to accept the argument that no incident is ever comparable. They then want some kind of guidelines.


Says the Man Leclerc:









(And YES,Max did so much of such Actions in the Past,he IS no Saint,to make it clear.)


I am so annoyed of todays "short memory Minds" of some People....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

1 and half an Hour before the Start (Driver´s parade at the moment) and we still do not know the Starting Grid.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> 1 and half an Hour before the Start (Driver´s parade at the moment) and we still do not know the Starting Grid.


Don't worry, Michael Masi is in love with Verstappen as much as Charlie was in love with Ferrari when he was alive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> Don't worry, Michael Masi is in love with Verstappen as much as Charlie was in love with Ferrari when he was alive.


Wrong:

Grand Prix of Qatar​

Starting Grid:1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes2.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri3.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine4.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren5.Carlos SainzESPFerrari6.Valtteri Bottas *FINMercedes7.Max Verstappen **NEDRed Bull8.Yuki TsonodaJPNAlpha Tauri9.Esteban OconFRAAlpine10.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin11.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull12.Lance StrollCANAston Martin13.Charles LeclercMONFerrari14.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren15.George RussellGBRWilliams16.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo17.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams18.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo19.Mick SchumacherGERHaas20.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas

* 3 Plac Grid Penalty
** 5 Place Grid Penalty



And again,we have a "Stewarts Race"....Happy now,Toto and Mercedes ?
Hopefully the Rules will be handled also correctly in the next 3 Races.....


----------



## Pleng (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> You do not understand me:
> 
> Either the rules ALWAYS apply and in EVERY qualifying / race (how many "exceptions" have there been this year ...?)
> 
> or they should leave it.....



Which race weekend was a driver not penalised for failing to slow down in qualifying when yellow flags were waving?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Which race weekend was a driver not penalised for failing to slow down in qualifying when yellow flags were waving?


I do not know a Qualifying.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> I do not know a Qualifying.


Then what are you on about the stewards not being consistent here?

Just because it's the final races of the season should not give the drivers a free pass on serious offenses regarding driver safety.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> Then what are you on about the stewards not being consistent here?
> 
> Just because it's the final races of the season should not give the drivers a free pass on serious offenses regarding driver safety.


Yes safety of course...and Consequences/Penalties.Mercedes have/has always a FREE Pass...












(Great,also the Video of the Crash is not allowed to watch ... )



Yes,I know,that Crash is a dumb Case/Comparision......


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Yes safety of course...and Consequences/Penalties.Mercedes have/has always a FREE Pass...
> 
> Yes,I know,that Crash is a dumb Case/Comparision......


It is the worst comparison you could have made. Because that crash was really Russell's fault, Mercedes did not get a free pass here. 

Both are racing for position and while at first glance it looks as if Bottas pushed George off track, if you look at it, he gave him just enough space. George touching the wet grass to the right is what caused the crash.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> It is the worst comparison you could have made. Because that crash was really Russell's fault, Mercedes did not get a free pass here.
> 
> Both are racing for position and while at first glance it looks as if Bottas pushed George off track, if you look at it, he gave him just enough space. George touching the wet grass to the right is what caused the crash.


You mentioned the safety Point.
After such a Crash no Consequences/Penalties is conducive for safer Driving ?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> You mentioned the safety Point.
> After such a Crash no Consequences/Penalties is conducive for safer Driving ?


Stop moving the goalposts. Your posts was about Mercedes getting a free pass, how was this a free pass for Mercedes? 

Once you answer that question, I will answer your quoted message here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

No,thank you.


The Race is started and the Racer who drives the best,fastest and fairest deserves it to win todays Race and becomes World Champion.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> No,thank you.
> 
> 
> The Race is started and the Racer who drives the best,fastest and fairest deserves it to win todays Race and becomes World Champion.


Take your time...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Grand Prix of Qatar​

After 57 Laps (306,660 km):1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:24:28,4712.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 25,7433.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine59,4574.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:02,3065.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:20,5706.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:21,2747.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:21,9118.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:23,1269.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1 Runde10.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1 Runde11.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1 Runde12.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1 Runde13.Yuki TsonodaJPNAlpha Tauri1 Runde14.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1 Runde15.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1 Runde16.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1 Runde17.George RussellGBRWilliams2 Runden18.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas2 Runden

Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Mercedes), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams)
Fastest Lap: Verstappen 1:23,196 (57.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Drivers Championship:​
1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull351,52.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes343,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2034.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1905.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1536.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1527.Carlos SainzESPFerrari145,58.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1059.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri9210.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine7711.Esteban OconFRAAlpine6012.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin4313.Lance StrollCANAston Martin3414.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2015.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1017.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams718.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo119.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0


Constructors Championship:​

1.Mercedes546,52.Red Bull541,53.Ferrari297,54.McLaren2585.Alpine1376.Alpha Tauri1127.Aston Martin778.Williams239.Alfa Romeo1110.Haas0


_*Next Race:

Grand Prix of Saudi Arabia  3.12.2021*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2021)

Awesome work from this guy the Carlos impression is perfect as was Max and Kimi. Thought his Lando impression was shit though


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2021)

RIP Sir Frank Williams. Thank you for everything you did for Formula 1 the sport wouldn't be the same if you hadn't been a part of it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2021)

One of the last real F1 "Veterans"....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2021)

Grand Prix of Saudi Arabia​

After Q31.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:27,5112.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes1:27,6223.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:27,6534.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:28,0545.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:28,1236.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:28,1257.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:28,1808.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:28,4429.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:28,64710.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo1:28,754Out in Q2:11.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:28,66812.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1:28,88513.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:28,92014.George RussellGBRWilliams1:29,05415.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:53,652Out in Q1:16.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:29,17717.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin1:29,19818.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:29,36819.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:29,46420.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas1:30,473



Last Information,Verstappen has no Parts to Change and can keep his 3.Grid Place.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2021)

Max needs to be disqualification for that blatant cheat.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 5, 2021)

My opinion is that Max driving today was straight up dirty, but that's an opinion, what I believe it is almost a fact is that the stewards did a colossal mess today. Their decisions are up to debate, but the way they conducted their decisions was outrageous, I think nobody will compliment them for today.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> My opinion is that Max driving today was straight up dirty, but that's an opinion, what I believe it is almost a fact is that the stewards did a colossal mess today. Their decisions are up to debate, but the way they conducted their decisions was outrageous, I think nobody will compliment them for today.


He was out and out cheating the whole race then he pulled a Michael Schumacher and tried to take Lewis out the race. He quite clearly jammed the brakes on then tried to speed away instead of letting Lewis pass as he had been instructed to do.

Not a fan of Lewis either but for Max to try and win a world championship by cheating is disgusting.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2021)

Grand Prix of Saudi-Arabia​

After 50 Laps (308,450 km):1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes50 Laps2.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 11,8253.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes27,5314.Esteban OconFRAAlpine27,6335.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren40,1216.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri41,6137.Charles LeclercMONFerrari44,4758.Carlos SainzESPFerrari46,6069.Antonio GiovinazziiTAAlfa Romeo58,50510.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:01,35811.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:17,21212.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:23,24913.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1 Lap14.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1 Lap15.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1 Lap

Out: Mick Schumacher (GER/Haas), Nikita Mazepin (RUS/Haas), Sergio Perez (MEX/Red Bull), George Russell (GBR/Williams), Sebastian Vettel (GER/Aston Martin)
Fastest Lap: Hamilton (1:30,854)



Drivers Championship:​
1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull369,52.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes369,53.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes2184.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1905.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1586.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1547.Carlos SainzESPFerrari149,58.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1159.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri10010.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine7711.Esteban OconFRAAlpine7212.Sebastian VettelGERAston Martin4313.Lance StrollCANAston Martin3414.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri2015.George RussellGBRWilliams1616.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1017.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams718.Antonio GiovinazziITAAlfa Romeo319.Mick SchumacherGERHaas020.Robert KubicaPOLAlfa Romeo021.Nikita MazepinRUSHaas0


Constructors:​

1.Mercedes587,52.Red Bull559,53.Ferrari307,54.McLaren2695.Alpine1496.Alpha Tauri1207.Aston Martin778.Williams239.Alfa Romeo1310.Haas0


_*Final Grand rix 2021: 

10.12.2021 in Abu Dhabi




*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Grand Prix of Saudi-Arabia​
> 
> After 50 Laps (308,450 km):1.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes50 Laps2.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull+ 11,8253.Valtteri BottasFINMercedes27,5314.Esteban OconFRAAlpine27,6335.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren40,1216.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri41,6137.Charles LeclercMONFerrari44,4758.Carlos SainzESPFerrari46,6069.Antonio GiovinazziiTAAlfa Romeo58,50510.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:01,35811.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:17,21212.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:23,24913.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1 Runde14.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri15.Kimi RäikkönenFINAlfa Romeo1 Runde
> 
> ...


Race result may change Max And Lewis have both been sent to the stewards.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Race result may change Max And Lewis have both been sent to the stewards.


Maybe.......who cares....after such a Race......


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Maybe.......who cares....after such a Race......


Cheating needs to be punished before it leads to a serious accident. Which we nearly got today because of Max and his shenanigans.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Cheating needs to be punished before it leads to a serious accident. Which we nearly got today because of Max and his shenanigans.





Spoiler: ...it is enough....



Honestly I am disgusted by both Drivers......they both have not a little Piece of an Character or Charisma like Lauda,Andretti,Hunt,G.Villeneuve,Senna,Mansell,Prost even a J.Villeneuve or Montoya and many,many more...


They both are not more than crying and "pampered" little Kids....
They both earn Millions of Euros.....and behave like little Shitters...

What the fuck was that "Camle Trade" from Masi...?!?!

Fuck Formula 1...that is no longer a Sport,that is Shit....and also thanks to the US Boy and fucking Ross Brawn who fucked Ecclestone and the whole F 1 Fans....


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 5, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Cheating needs to be punished before it leads to a serious accident. Which we nearly got today because of Max and his shenanigans.


the non action here on São Paulo teach Max to never do the corner when Hamilton is outside. Double DNF is what he wants, will try again in Abu Dhabi.

Edit: I was supporting Max early on the season, because it is kinda boring the same guy winning every single year, but Max showed how asshole he is, Horner too.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2021)

A bullshit 10 second penalty for Max. A punishment the absolutely doesn't punish Max in any way. Here is what FIA had to say on it. 


The Stewards, having received a report from the Race Director, summoned (documents 39 & 40) and heard from the drivers and team representatives, have considered the following matter and determine the following:

No / Driver 33 - Max Verstappen

Competitor Red Bull Racing Honda

Time 22:19

Session Race

Fact Car 33 braked in a manner which caused a collision with Car 44 in turn 26.

Offence Breach of Article 2 (e) Chapter IV Appendix L of the FIA International Sporting Code.

Decision 10 second time penalty imposed after the race (10 seconds added to elapsed race time).

2 penalty points (total of 7 for the 12 month period).

Reason The Stewards heard from the driver of Car 33 (Max Verstappen), the driver of car 44 (Lewis Hamilton) and team representative, reviewed the video and telemetry evidence and determined that the driver of Car 33 was predominantly at fault.

At turn 21 the driver of car 33 was given the instruction to give back a position to car 44 and was told by the team to do so “strategically”. Car 33 slowed significantly at turn 26. However, it was obvious that neither driver wanted to take the lead prior to DRS detection line 3.

The driver of Car 33 stated that he was wondering why Car 44 had not overtaken and the driver of Car 44 stated that, not having been aware at that stage that Car 33 was giving the position back, was unaware of the reason Car 33 was slowing. In deciding to penalise the driver of Car 33, the key point for the Stewards was that the driver of Car 33 then braked suddenly (69 bar) and significantly, resulting in 2.4g deceleration. Whilst accepting that the driver of Car 44 could have overtaken Car 33 when that car first slowed, we understand why he (and the driver of Car 33) did not wish to be the first to cross the DRS.

However, the sudden braking by the driver of Car 33 was determined by the Stewards to be erratic and hence the predominant cause of the collision and hence the standard penalty of 10 seconds for this type of incident, is imposed.

Competitors are reminded that they have the right to appeal certain decisions of the Stewards, in accordance with Article 15 of the FIA International Sporting Code and Chapter 4 of the FIA Judicial and Disciplinary Rules, within the applicable time limits.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> A bullshit 10 second penalty for Max. A punishment the absolutely doesn't punish Max in any way. Here is what FIA had to say on it.
> 
> 
> The Stewards, having received a report from the Race Director, summoned (documents 39 & 40) and heard from the drivers and team representatives, have considered the following matter and determine the following:
> ...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2021)

Brilliant answer from Lando about the battle for third in the constructers. Totally wasn't a dig at Max and his rule breaking lol.


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.planetf1.com/news/bernie-ecclestone-mercedes-bullying-max-verstappen/

It would be funny if Hammilton runs into Verstappen in the final race


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2021)

If they both are in the first Row - 99,99% Chance of "Touch".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2021)

I think,Michael Masi seems not to know were his "Limits of Competence and Rights " are...
He threatens both Teams to deduct Points in the Event of a "Collision"...

What is absolut correct,there is Article 12.2.1
It says that any violation of the principle of fair competition, unsportsmanlike conduct or the attempt to influence the outcome of a competition in a way that is contrary to sports ethics will be assessed as a rule break.

But....Monza for Example ? Silverstone ? Suddenly it goes about "Point Deduction" ?

Christian Horner was absolute correct last Weekend...

_"I'm sorry to say that, but I felt like Charlie Whiting was missing from the sport today, with all the experience he had."_


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 9, 2021)

Absolutely, Masi offering deals is absurd, he should apply the rules and be strict about it. Drivers and constructors always want to go to limit of what's permitted. This should be black and white not a grey area, this leads to drivers going further and further doing things they would normally never do.

I really don't like Toto (evil child) and don't like Hammilton's (one of the best drivers ever) attitude. 
But I think they've got the best cards for the weekend: best car, one of the best drivers vs second best car with one of the best drivers. Maybe not very nice but I'd rather see something exciting like Verstappen runs into Hammilton and Norris wins and afterwards Verstappen gets 1 point deduction so Hammilton wins the championship instead of pole Hammilton and just becoming the champion again. We'll see!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> Absolutely, Masi offering deals is absurd, he should apply the rules and be strict about it. Drivers and constructors always want to go to limit of what's permitted. This should be black and white not a grey area, this leads to drivers going further and further doing things they would normally never do.
> 
> I really don't like Toto (evil child) and don't like Hammilton's (one of the best drivers ever) attitude.
> But I think they've got the best cards for the weekend: best car, one of the best drivers vs second best car with one of the best drivers. Maybe not very nice but I'd rather see something exciting like Verstappen runs into Hammilton and Norris wins and afterwards Verstappen gets 1 point deduction so Hammilton wins the championship instead of pole Hammilton and just becoming the champion again. We'll see!



Funny,as Austrian I would like to say:

Toto has dropped his "very kind and friendly" Mask in the last weeks/Months.
He already won many,many Drivers Championships,also for the Contructors for Mercedes.
Why so "grimly" this Year ? Why so aggressive ? 



Max was an Asshole in the first Year(s),his Driving was really dangerous and reckless...maybe we all forgot that....BUT have a Look on Lewis first Years....or his Championship Fights against Nico.....

This Year,BOTH got what they deserved...it seems more a"plus" on Mercedes" but...let´s see what happens this Sunday.

What I really hope:LET THEM RACE !
In a matter of an Formula 1 Race.If they both "eliminate" each other in the first Corner,then it should be so...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2021)

On Sunday,one of Formula 1 most exciting,coolest,funniest and longest Career is coming to an End ....

The last One....good Bye and have a very,very,very nice Time,Kimi.

"Leave me alone....."


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 9, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> On Sunday,one of Formula 1 most exciting,coolest,funniest and longest Career is coming to an End ....
> 
> The last One....good Bye and have a very,very,very nice Time,Kimi.
> 
> "Leave me alone....."


The Italian Jesus, Giovanazzi is saying goodbye too, and that is a shame. He never got a proper chance, but in many occasions fought hard. I wish him a brilliant career from now on (I believe he will get a seat on Formula E).


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> The Italian Jesus, Giovanazzi is saying goodbye too, and that is a shame. He never got a proper chance, but in many occasions fought hard. I wish him a brilliant career from now on (I believe he will get a seat on Formula E).


Yep he is driving next season for the Dragon Penske team in Formula E.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2021)

Kimi crashed...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2021)

*Nikita Mazepin is out of today's  Abu Dhabi Grand Prix, after testing positive for Covid. All other drivers have returned negative results. 

Hopefully in the race today Max and Lewis take each other out and Lando gets a well deserved win. *


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2021)

Total bullshit the FIA just gave Max the world title.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 12, 2021)

F1 subscription cancelled


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fucking Mercedes,fucking Wolff,fucking Hamilton.


I will close this Thread,maybe someone other maybe can take over 2022.


Formula 1 is over for me.


Congratulations for Max,this was compensatory justice for the entire 2021 Season.




Good Bye.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Fucking Mercedes,fucking Wolff,fucking Hamilton.
> 
> 
> I will close this Thread,maybe someone other maybe can take over 2022.
> ...


He is only won because Michael Masi illegally once again changed the rules on the fly. The rules for the safety car is set in stone and can't be changed so no wonder Mercedes have appealed. FIA really have to act and overturn the race results its that simple.

What is the point of having a rule book if the rules are not followed to the letter by the Race Director the one person who should actually know the rules.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 12, 2021)

Don't watch F1, but obviously seeing this blowing up everywhere. Any got a TL: DR summary for someone like me as to wtf is happening.

Thanks.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 12, 2021)

[runs out on the track Naked, since no one is watching F! anymore] Weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> Don't watch F1, but obviously seeing this blowing up everywhere. Any got a TL: DR summary for someone like me as to wtf is happening.
> 
> Thanks.


I will let someone else explain it better but basically one man just killed F1 with one bullshit decision. All I have to say is 


“I defy anyone who truly loves motor racing not to feel sick to their stomach watching that last lap unfold,”. “What makes all sports special is that the competitors (whether individuals or teams) compete under the same set of rules – and the best then rise to the top. It’s what makes doping in athletics, cycling and any other out and out physical sport so awful, as it gives some competitors an uneven advantage. Today we saw the worst kind of doping, the rule book torn up to ensure a manufactured finish. By removing the level playing field, rewriting the rules, unlapping some cars and not others, the FIA tried to ensure that F1 had its Hollywood ending to the season. I hope that once the dust settles and the court cases reach their conclusions, today’s result is expunged from the record book.”


----------



## SG854 (Dec 12, 2021)

Something tells me the winds have changed it's course


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> =Don't watch F1, but obviously seeing this blowing up everywhere. Any got a TL: DR summary for someone like me as to wtf is happening.
> 
> Thanks.


Let me properly explain it.

With Lewis Hamilton having looked on course to grab his eighth world crown, the race was turned in its head when Williams driver Nicholas Latifi crashed at the exit of the hotel complex on lap 53 of the 58 laps race, triggering a safety car.

The safety car situation resulted in Max Verstappen pitting for soft tyres, while Hamilton stayed out on his well-worn hards.

With a winner-takes-all championship battle underway, it was in Red Bull's interest to get a restart going, and it without the intervention of lapped cars that were on track between Verstappen and Hamilton.

So when Masi the race director issued a notice saying 'Lapped cars will not be allowed to overtake', it appeared that Red Bull's hopes would not be realised as he would be unlikely to clear the lapped cars in time.

However, the situation changed dramatically on the penultimate lap when Masi felt the track was safe enough to let a few backmarkers overtake.

But it was the way this was handled, and the immediate restart, that has upset Mercedes.

Safety Car rules

Mercedes' protest is based on two regulations: Article 48.12 and Article 48.8 of the F1 Sporting Regulations.

Article 48.12 deals with the situation of having backmarkers unlap themselves.

Initially, Masi had been within his rights to state that 'Lapped Cars will not be allowed to overtake' - which meant Verstappen would be trapped behind five backmarkers before he could get a run on Hamilton.

However, on the penultimate lap, on the run down to Turn 9, Masi sent a message saying that five cars – Lando Norris, Fernando Alonso, Esteban Ocon, Charles Leclerc and Sebastian Vettel could unlap themselves.

The decision to only allow some lapped cars to unlap themselves is unusual as Article 48.12 suggests that the message 'LAPPED CARS MAY NOW OVERTAKE' should be sent to all competitors.

The regulation is then explicit about when the race can be restarted.

It states: "Unless the clerk of the course considers the presence of the safety car is still necessary, once the last lapped car has passed the leader the safety car will return to the pits at the end of the following lap.

"If the clerk of the course considers track conditions are unsuitable for overtaking the message "OVERTAKING WILL NOT BE PERMITTED" will be sent to all Competitors via the official messaging system "

This clause suggests that with the lapped car message having come out on lap 57, then the restart could only come at the end of the 'following lap'- so lap 58, which was the end of the race.


Article 48.8 relates to there being no overtaking behind the safety car.

During the restart phase, as Hamilton and Verstappen prepared to begin racing again, it appeared from the onboard that the Red Bull had briefly nudged ahead of the Mercedes.

The rule states that "no driver may overtake another car on the track, including the safety car, until he passes the Line (see Article 5.3 – which is the safety car line) for the first time after the safety car has returned to the pits."

Both matters will now be dealt with in the FIA stewards' room on Sunday night, meaning the championship fight ends under a cloud.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 12, 2021)

This was the stewards season, the last race was no different.

Never felt so disappointed with a F1 session in my life, and I watched everything since 1996.

My personal highlight for the season is the Belgian GP. That race is a perfect illustration of what kind if bullshit F1 is capable of deliver.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 12, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Let me properly explain it.
> 
> With Lewis Hamilton having looked on course to grab his eighth world crown, the race was turned in its head when Williams driver Nicholas Latifi crashed at the exit of the hotel complex on lap 53 of the 58 laps race, triggering a safety car.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

So basically what seems like ignoring rules to get an exciting last lap, rather than plodding around behind a safety car to the end.

Seems a strange way to do things, but can see why it's blowing up.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So basically what seems like ignoring rules to get an exciting last lap, rather than plodding around behind a safety car to the end.
> 
> Seems a strange way to do things, but can see why it's blowing up.


Yep that's exactly what happened basically F1 went from being a sport to a fake reality TV programme in a matter of seconds.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 12, 2021)

Surely it will get reversed? There's no way  he's allowed to ignore the rules to engineer the outcome of the race.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 12, 2021)

Poor Lewis Hamilton....  Congratulations to Max Verstappen!


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 13, 2021)

Mercedes should have changed it's tires, Hammilton would have won. He didn't.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 13, 2021)

Well said George well said.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 15, 2021)

Looks like Lewis has told Mercedes to back off and let things be as he's happy with his knighthood. Max's first championship will always have an asterisk next to it in my opinion. At the very least, they have to do something about Masi as a lot of people will be leaving if he's still around next year.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 15, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Looks like Lewis has told Mercedes to back off and let things be as he's happy with his knighthood. Max's first championship will always have an asterisk next to it in my opinion. At the very least, they have to do something about Masi as a lot of people will be leaving if he's still around next year.


Masi is rumoured to be getting fired on the 17h of this month when the FIA elect a new president. 

Also thankfully team principals have been banned from talking to the race director during a race from next season. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...pals-NOT-able-speak-race-director-season.html


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 15, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Masi is rumoured to be getting fired on the 17h of this month when the FIA elect a new president.
> 
> Also thankfully team principals have been banned from talking to the race director during a race from next season.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...pals-NOT-able-speak-race-director-season.html


It's totally baffling why that wasn't already a rule.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 16, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's totally baffling why that wasn't already a rule.


This rule now means that Masi, if not fired, will not have a "proposal" before issuing a penalty


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 16, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> This rule now means that Masi, if not fired, will not have a "proposal" before issuing a penalty


Nah, Sporting Directors will apparently still be able to contact the race dictator director.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

Official statement from Mercedes explaining why they have dropped their protest.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 16, 2021)

That doesn't make sense. If they thought what happened was wrong then the best way to fight that would be to appeal and get it overturned. They could still have a commission to discuss what's best going forward regardless of any appeal. They dropped it because Lewis didn't want to look like a sore loser, plain and simple.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 16, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That doesn't make sense. If they thought what happened was wrong then the best way to fight that would be to appeal and get it overturned. They could still have a commission to discuss what's best going forward regardless of any appeal. They dropped it because Lewis didn't want to look like a sore loser, plain and simple.


TBH, a result change weeks after the fact will do no good for F1. I think Verstappen didn't deserved the title, but the huge asterisk that he carries now is well deserved for a dirty cheater like himself.

Anyway this season is what happens when F1 put their reality show before the motorsports.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2021)

Audi and Porsche on the Way to join "German" Formula 1.



> Since the World Motorsport Federation (FIA) gave the green light for more environmentally friendly drive systems for racing cars, the two Volkswagen subsidiaries can, according to insiders, begin to concretise their long-known plans.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Audi and Porsche on the Way to join "German" Formula 1.


The two companies have the belief that they will be a force in F1 in much the same way as lamborghini thought the same back in the 90s and we all know how big a disaster Lambo were back then


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2021)

And now it should be really get better ?

Mohammed Ben Sulayem replaces Jean Todt as president The FIA has chosen the successor to Jean Todt, who is leaving office after 12 years: Mohammed Ben Sulayem, first non-European president.

The General Assembly of the World Automobile Federation on Friday elected Mohammed Ben Sulayem to succeed Jean Todt. Todt had spent twelve years and three terms at the head of the association, and thus reached the tenure limit.
The new president is now 60-year-old Mohammed Ben Sulayem, a former rally driver from the United Arab Emirates who also took part in World Rally Championship races.
 After his active career, he rose in motorsport politics. For the past two decades he has served on the FIA's World Motorsport Council and served as Vice President for Sports. Under him, Formula 1 came to Abu Dhabi.


And "Let Michael pass for the Championship" Jean Todt maybe come back to Formula 1 (Ferrari ?).....
Ross Brawn Formula 1 Sports Director.....


Well.....if they say so.....hopefully Flavio Briatore also comes back.....

Good night,Formula 1.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been "taking a break from social media" for a while and I didn't want to respond to this thread directly after the last race as I thought it best to let emotions settle first.

Having had time to reflect, at the end of the day the last 3 or 4 races were total clusterf*cks of horrifically poor and inconsistent stewarding and full of incidents where the race director just appeared to be making things up as he went. Safety car inconsistencies and offering teams deals on grid positions to name but two very public and very bazaar faux pas. I honestly didn't think it would be possible to have a worse race director following Charlie Whiting and, while Masi doesn't have blood on his hands, in every other way he has absolutely out-crapped Whiting in the role.

I'm not so sure Max's first championship will be tainted in the years to come. Max did drive a great campaign in general; depite some of his driving perhaps being a little over the line of what many of us deem acceptable. Michael Schumacher's first championship wasn't and Max himself actually didn't do anything personally to influence the result unlike Schumacher in 1994.

I hear the comments about F1 turning into WWE and it's difficult to argue against the accusations that the decisions were made in order to make the race/championship more exciting, rather than to do the right thing.

The only, extremely minor, positive in my view will be the return of the number 1 to the grid. I always missed seeing the champion carrying the number 1 while defending his crown the next year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2022)

2022 starts like 2021 ended....

Mercedes again....

Mercedes 'agree FIA deal to sack Michael Masi' to avoid Lewis Hamilton taking sabbatical​https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...l-Masi-sack-Lewis-Hamilton-F1-news-Toto-Wolff


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 13, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> 2022 starts like 2021 ended....
> 
> Mercedes again....
> 
> Mercedes 'agree FIA deal to sack Michael Masi' to avoid Lewis Hamilton taking sabbatical​https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...l-Masi-sack-Lewis-Hamilton-F1-news-Toto-Wolff


To be fair it's not just Mercedes asking for Masi to be sacked. McLaren and especially Zak Brown has said Masi needs to go. And rightly so.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 15, 2022)

As for looking forward and ways to prevent a similar situation even having a chance to occur...

As far as I'm concerned, and I think I even raised it in this thread before, cars pitting under the safety car should face a 5 or 10 second wait before work can be done on thier car, much the same way they do when they have a time penalty.

This negates most of the advantage of pitting under the safety car. I mean it's pretty ironic that a "safety" car coming on to track usually leads to a huge fluster of knee jerk reactions and half the field storming into the pit lane at the same time.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 15, 2022)

Pleng said:


> As for looking forward and ways to prevent a similar situation even having a chance to occur...
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, and I think I even raised it in this thread before, cars pitting under the safety car should face a 5 or 10 second wait before work can be done on thier car, much the same way they do when they have a time penalty.
> 
> This negates most of the advantage of pitting under the safety car. I mean it's pretty ironic that a "safety" car coming on to track usually leads to a huge fluster of knee jerk reactions and half the field storming into the pit lane at the same time.


Yes exactly that would work perfectly. The current rules need to change because whoever is leading the race is somewhat the only one penalised if a safety car comes out. If the leader pits then the second place car just stays out and takes the lead. And if the leader stays out the second place car and everyone else pits and gets the advantage of fresher tyres.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 15, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes exactly that would work perfectly. The current rules need to change because whoever is leading the race is somewhat the only one penalised if a safety car comes out. If the leader pits then the second place car just stays out and takes the lead. And if the leader stays out the second place car and everyone else pits and gets the advantage of fresher tyres.


Netflix and Instagram fans love that kind of shit, and F1 is targeting them as audience, not us. That's why I believe that very little will change, if any changes happen.

Now I believe you remember, but not long ago, safety car deployment meant pit lane closed, period. I believe either Hamilton or Vettel lost P1 after a penalty for ignoring this very rule. Race direction would open the pit lane just after some laps.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 16, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Now I believe you remember, but not long ago, safety car deployment meant pit lane closed, period. I believe either Hamilton or Vettel lost P1 after a penalty for ignoring this very rule. Race direction would open the pit lane just after some laps.



Yea I think I do remember that now you mention it.... I wonder why it changed?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2022)

HONDA / Helmut Marko confirms to stay with RED BULL until 2025.

https://www.krone.at/2614720

Units are made "done for" in Japan.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 28, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> HONDA / Helmut Marko confirms to stay with RED BULL until 2025.
> 
> https://www.krone.at/2614720
> 
> Units are made "done for" in Japan.


Christian Horner, December 2021: 

We're a drinks company that makes racing cars. We can make engines too.

Christian Horner, January 2022: 

What... you thought I was serious? SOOOOOO gullible hahaha I'm so funny.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 4, 2022)

Well at least _one_ of F1's silly rules is gone now.

https://www.planetf1.com/news/formula-1-tyre-rule-approved-free-choice/

Just about 30 more to go and we could have a decent sport on our hands again!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2022)

We now have the first confirmed driver for the 2023 2024 and 2025 season. Well done to Lando on your huge new contract at McLaren.





https://wtf1.com/post/lando-has-just-signed-an-even-longer-deal-with-mclaren/


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2022)

After this new evidence Michael Masi must be fired. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...e-director-influenced-Red-Bull-officials.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2022)

Looks like we are finally gonna get rid of Masi. From what I have heard he is set to be replaced by the current WEC Race Director Eduardo Freitas sometime next week.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 11, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Looks like we are finally gonna get rid of Masi. From what I have heard he is set to be replaced by the current WEC Race Director Eduardo Freitas sometime next week.


He likes dogs so he's a good dude in my book.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2022)

All the event times for the 2022 season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2022)

Oh it's bloody beautiful.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2022)

What´s this shitty looking Things on the inside from the Front Wheels ???
I thought all "additinal" aerodynamic/helping Parts are reduced/forbidden in 2022 ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> What´s this shitty looking Things on the inside from the Front Wheels ???
> I thought all "additinal" aerodynamic/helping Parts are reduced/forbidden in 2022 ?


No the wheel arch thingy is definitely allowed it was even on the FIA concept 2022 car they showed off last year. And it's on the Aston Martin and Red Bull cars.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 12, 2022)

What are McLaren doing? That light blue is a hideous clash with the orange


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2022)

Pleng said:


> What are McLaren doing? That light blue is a hideous clash with the orange


Remember the Monaco 2021 colours they used as a one off. Well a shit load of McLaren fans wanted the blue to be used permanently and McLaren listened. And most people like myself actually like the 2022 design but I do get why some won't like it.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 12, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Remember the Monaco 2021 colours they used as a one off. Well a shit load of McLaren fans wanted the blue to be used permanently and McLaren listened. And most people like myself actually like the 2022 design but I do get why some won't like it.



If it was a deep metallic blue it'd look badass. But as it is, it looks (to me) garish.

Still at least I can wear an even more authentic "McLaren" colour scheme with my washed out blue shirt and snazzy orange party pants.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

New rules for 2022.


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> New rules for 2022.
> 
> View attachment 298483


Let's name this rule as the Belgium rule.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Finally Masi has been fired  official statement from FIA President Mohammed Ben Sulayem.

Drawing conclusions from the detailed analysis of the events of the last F1 Abu Dhabi Grand Prix and from the 2021 season, I proposed an in-depth reform of the organization of refereeing and race direction. It was unanimously supported by F1 CEO and teams principals.

Here is my plan for these structural changes:

Firstly, to assist the race director in the decision-making process, a Virtual Race Control Room will be created. Alike the Video Assistance Referee (VAR) in football, it will be positioned in one of the FIA Offices as a backup outside the circuit. In real-time connection with the FIA F1 race director, it will help to apply the sporting regulations using the most modern technological tools.

Secondly, direct radio communications during the race, currently broadcast live by all TVs, will be removed in order to protect the race director from any pressure and allow him to take decisions peacefully. It will still be possible to ask questions to the race director, according to a well-defined and non-intrusive process.

Thirdly, unlapping procedures behind safety car will be reassessed by the F1 Sporting Advisory Committee and presented to the next F1 Commission prior to the start of the season.

And finally, I would like to inform you that a new race management team will be put in place starting in Barcelona for the test session.

Niels Wittich and Eduardo Freitas will act alternatively as Race Director, assisted by Herbie Blash as permanent senior advisor. 

Michael Masi, who accomplished a very challenging job for three years as Formula 1 race director following Charlie Whiting, will be offered a new position within the FIA.

I presented this complete plan to the members of the World Motor Sport Council and the Senate who gave their full support.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2022)

This F1 Cars are getting uglier each year.....

Now I've finally gotten used to the shitty HALO, now this year's Cars look like ....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2022)

And we have our first cancelled race of the season. F1 won't be going to Russia due to countries recent actions. 

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/cham...an-invasion-of-ukraine-uefa-confirms-12550967


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2022)

The only good news that has came from the whole Russian invasion is that Haas are probably going to to get rid of their sponsorship with Uralkali which means Mazepin would no longe be a driver for them as his dad owns Uralkali. Rumour has it Mazepin is going to be replaced with someone who is actually a rather good driver and that is Oscar Piastri.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2022)

When Sports and Politics are coming together....
...then it is always interesting to see how People "change" their Faces......

Last Year,they critizised the "Knee Fall" and the Topic behind,banned it this Year from F1,but Politics is ok in Sport....

We will see very soon,that the HAAS Team will get in financial Troubles,if they "cancel" all russian Things....

What Hypocrites....


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 25, 2022)

[tries to pour diesel oil on all the tracks. now that I know the schedule] Somebody help me please? This 50 gallon oil drum is too heavy.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> When Sports and Politics are coming together....
> ...then it is always interesting to see how People "change" their Faces......
> 
> Last Year,they critizised the "Knee Fall" and the Topic behind,banned it this Year from F1,but Politics is ok in Sport....
> ...


Haas are fucked whatever they do. Cancel the contract with Uralkali and they lose a shit load of money or keep the contract with Uralkali and all the other team sponsors will cancel their contract with the team and Hass still lose a shit load of money plus Hass will also get a huge load of bad publicity for being an American team financed by Russian money plus the fact their livery is basically a huge Russian flag. It's no wonder they ran an all white car in today's test in Barcelona.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2022)

That´s what I meant,Amanda - first "Hey Russia,thank you for your Money !! 
...and then "Cancel all..."

Fucking Hypocrites....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> That´s what I meant,Amanda - first "Hey Russia,thank you for your Money !!
> ...and then "Cancel all..."
> 
> Fucking Hypocrites....


I really don't feel sorry for Hass they were warned by everyone last year not to take Russian money but they did. If the team ends up bankrupt it won't be any great loss especially with Andretti Racing wanting to get into Formula 1.

Edit. Looks like Andretti is making moves to buy the Haas Team.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2022)

What a "Coincidence" for Andretti....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2022)

Really cool,how this so advanced and omniscient high-tech company Formula 1 has once again messed everything up with their great, new changes to the regulations....

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...ussell-lando-norris-2022-slipstream-bouncing/

Norris and Russell: slipstream suddenly less efficient

 The new generation of Formula 1 racing cars had already created a side effect with the bouncing that occurred on the straights, which came as a surprise to many teams.
 But that's not all. Because George Russell and Lando Norris explain that the new cars should make it easier to follow the car in front in the curves, but at the same time it should have become more difficult to get closer to the car in front on the straights. "I think that following the car in front has been improved, but the slipstream effect has been reduced, which I think is quite significant," Russell said in a press conference on Friday at Barcelona testing.

 "Of course you need a delta on the straights to be able to overtake. Because you can only overtake at the end of the straight when entering the corner," the Mercedes driver goes into detail. 
The Brit tried to get close to Lando Norris on the straight, but it reportedly didn't work so well. The cause of this problem lies in the new technical regulations. This has ensured that the cars are aerodynamically less complex and, among other things, less air turbulence is generated.
 As a result, the cars create less air resistance. This is tantamount to producing fewer slipstreams. In the past, this air turbulence on the straights also created a zone of lower pressure behind the car. Cars driving behind were able to suck themselves up to the vehicle in front and start an overtaking manoeuvre. However, since the new cars generate less air turbulence, the effect could be weaker, which would also explain this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2022)

I am not a Fan of Maze(s)pin but that is ridicoulus.....

Politics should never,never judge about an Athlet....what Kind of Bullshit is that ?
What´s next ? Ban all Austrian and German Drivers,because of causing "World War II" ?

Bullshit ! What a Bunch of Hypocrites !


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> I am not a Fan of Maze(s)pin but that is ridicoulus.....
> 
> Politics should never,never judge about an Athlet....what Kind of Bullshit is that ?
> What´s next ? Ban all Austrian and German Drivers,because of causing "World War II" ?
> ...


Whilst I don't agree with banning him I get why the FIA would do so because for 1 he presents a HUGE security risk. I can quite easily see a nutter trying to kill him simply for being Russian. And secondly with pretty much every other sport banning Russians from competing it would be a terrible publicity disaster for the FIA to not do the same.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Whilst I don't agree with banning him I get why the FIA would do so because for 1 he presents a HUGE security risk. I can quite easily see a nutter trying to kill him simply for being Russian. And secondly with pretty much every other sport banning Russians from competing it would be a terrible publicity disaster for the FIA to not do the same.


Yeah,actual they ban ALL russian Sports/Athletes....very intelligent.....

Remember,some "maybe" live from the Sport they Practice.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Yeah,actual they ban ALL russian Sports/Athletes....very intelligent.....
> 
> Remember,some "maybe" live from the Sport they Practice.....


Like I said I don't disagree with you but can see why such a decision would be made.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 2, 2022)

So the FIA has made a decision and Mazepin can race as a neutral driver which is fine the big problem he has is that there has been a ban placed on any team having Russian sponsorship so without daddy to pay for him to be at Haas he is pretty fucked. Plus he would be unable to complete at this years British GP as the British government has banned all Russians from taking part in sport in the UK.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 2, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> [...] there has been a ban placed on any team having Russian sponsorship [...]


afaik, there has not been a ban specifically, it's just that as a title sponsor, Uralkali would need to be able to participate in financial markets and with most of the western countries cuttin russia off the financial market the company (with Dmitry Mazepin having close ties to Vladimir Putin) simply does not have the means to uphold their part of the sponsorship contract.

Haas is most likely going to find a different sponsor. With the Uralkali sponsorship being the main factor for Nikita Mazepin's seat, it is very likely we will not see him compete in F1 this season or in the near future.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> afaik, there has not been a ban specifically, it's just that as a title sponsor, Uralkali would need to be able to participate in financial markets and with most of the western countries cuttin russia off the financial market the company (with Dmitry Mazepin having close ties to Vladimir Putin) simply does not have the means to uphold their part of the sponsorship contract.
> 
> Haas is most likely going to find a different sponsor. With the Uralkali sponsorship being the main factor for Nikita Mazepin's seat, it is very likely we will not see him compete in F1 this season or in the near future.


After further investigation you are right in regards the rules but what with the FIA saying the following 

No Russian/Belarusian national symbols, colours, flags (uniform, equipment and car)- should be displayed or anthems should be played at international/zone competitions, until further notice. 

It pretty much has banned Uralkali without actually saying they are banned due to the fact that Uralkali's logo is basically a Russian flag this would prove a huge problem for Haas to get around as Uralkali has paid a shit load of money to have their Name and more importantly their logo on the car. Haas are left with no option to find another sponsor and for that matter driver and as much as I dislike Mazepin I do actually feel bad for him in this situation.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2022)

New F1 Year,new Inconveniences,I'm curious what else will happen in 2022.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> New F1 Year,new Inconveniences,I'm curious what else will happen in 2022.


Who knows the whole world has gone crazy so hopefully by the end of the year Lando is World Champion and McLaren wins the constructers title


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 2, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> After further investigation you are right in regards the rules but what with the FIA saying the following
> 
> No Russian/Belarusian national symbols, colours, flags (uniform, equipment and car)- should be displayed or anthems should be played at international/zone competitions, until further notice.
> 
> It pretty much has banned Uralkali without actually saying they are banned due to the fact that Uralkali's logo is basically a Russian flag this would prove a huge problem for Haas to get around as Uralkali has paid a shit load of money to have their Name and more importantly their logo on the car. Haas are left with no option to find another sponsor and for that matter driver and as much as I dislike Mazepin I do actually feel bad for him in this situation.


F1 drivers have not been allowed to compete under the russian flag last year, either. Mazepin competed under the RAF (Russian automotive federation, IIRC) with a white flag and would have done so this year as well, I believe. The white/blue/red livery has sparked controversy last year already and was ultimately ruled to *NOT* be a stylized russian flag. Let's not forget that those three colors are also patriocized US colors ("the red white and blue").

That being said, Haas has in my eyes unvoluntarily confirmed the livery to always intentionaly resmbling a russian flag when they decided to run a "neutral" livery without the blue stripe in the pre-season testing - they could have just dropped the uralkali logo, after all 1&1 is also blue.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 5, 2022)

Official statement from Haas F1 team


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2022)

Also a Reason to get rid of an "unwanted" Driver......

Punishing athletes (Mazepin is not the only one) because the world situation is like this at the moment.....that's so stupid...and frankly also discriminatory....


Sport should be Sport...and not Political.....for the Athletes....
To cancel Locations/Events is maybe ok (but before,the Money from Russia was "goooood"....)

Mankind has really nothing learned from Summer 1980 and 1984.....stupid Humans...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 15, 2022)

What the fuck is Lando wearing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2022)

......some Drivers have "strange" Thought Processes and Impulses at the Moment...

ttps://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/news-275954-formel-1-lewis-hamilton-will-seinen-namen-aendern/

_Lewis Hamilton has been in Formula 1 for 16 years. In that time he has rewritten the premier class record books in grand style with seven world titles and 103 GP wins. 
In recent years, the Mercedes driver has also invested a lot of time in campaigns against racism and for equality. Now he is in the process of enforcing a personal request. 
Because the Formula 1 vice world champion officially wants to change his name. To also give credit to the maternal side of his lineage, Hamilton plans to take his mother's surname. 
Lewis Hamilton wants a new name: That's how it came about Hamilton announced this at an event hosted by Mercedes sponsor Petronas as part of the world exhibition that is currently taking place in Dubai. "I don't quite understand the idea that when people get married, the woman loses her name," Hamilton said. 
That's why he now wants to set an example and have his mother's family name attached to his birth name. "I really want my mother's name to remain associated with the Hamilton name," said the record winner, adding: "I am very proud of my family name Hamilton, but in fact none of you would know that my mother's name is Larbalestier ' he claimed to the Expo audience._


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 17, 2022)

And so it begins

Sebastian Vettel will miss the  Bahrain GP after testing positive for Covid-19,

Super sub Nico Hulkenberg has been drafted in to replace him.


----------



## artoriaswolf (Mar 18, 2022)

on my knees for merc to be rubbish this year, this must be a end to their tyranny


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2022)

As I said before,this shitty Fins on front Inside the Tyres are absolute ugly and very,very obstructive.
 (also said by a few Drivers "inofficially").


I hope,Mercedes is really this "weak" and Ferrari can hold the Pace.
McLaren absolutely disappointing....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2022)

Grand Prix of Bahrain in Sachir​ 
Final Standings Qualifying:1.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:30,5582.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:30,6813.Carlos SainzESPFerrari1:30,6874.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1:30,9215.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:31,2386.Valtteri BottasFINAlfa Romeo1:31,5607.Kevin MagnussenDANHaas1:31,8088.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine1:32,1959.George RussellGBRMercedes1:32,21610.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:32,338Out in Q2:11.Esteban OconFRAAlpine1:31,78212.Mick SchumacherGERHaas1:31,99813.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren1:32,00814.Alexander AlbonTHAWilliams1:32,66415.Zhou GuanyuCHNAlfa Romeo1:33,543Out in Q1:16.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri1:32,75017.Nico HülkenbergGERAston Martin1:32,77718.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren1:32,94519.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1:33,03220.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:33,634


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2022)

Great opening race of the season. Would like to say I feel sorry for the Red Buls but nah I would be lying if I did 

Also really really bad weakened for my team McLaren we can only get better I guess


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 20, 2022)

Love to see Ferrari back in competition, hope to see Mercedes improve again, as well.

Looks like hiring a lot of staff off of Mercedes didn't work well for RB power trains so far...


----------



## stanna (Mar 20, 2022)

Well it seem there is a f1 god, pretty good start to the season I reckon .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2022)

Grand Prix of Bahrain in Sachir​ 
After 57 Laps: (308,238 km)1.Charles LeclercMONFerrari1:37:33,5842.Carlos SainzESPFerrari+5,5983.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes9,6754.George RussellGBRMercedes11,2115.Kevin MagnussenDENHaas14,7546.Valtteri BottasFINAlfa Romeo16,1197.Esteban OconFRAAlpine19,4238.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri20,3869.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine22,39010.Guanyu ZhouCHNAlfa Romeo23,06411.Mick SchumacherGERHaas32,75412.Lance StrollCANAston Martin45,87313.Alexander AlbonTHAWilliams53,93214.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren54,97515.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren56,33516.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams1:01,79517.Nico HülkenbergGERAston Martin1:03,82918.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull1 Lap19.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull4 Laps

Out: Pierre Gasly (FRA/Alpha Tauri)
Fastest Lap: Leclerc (1:34,570 / Lap 51)






Drivers Championship:​
1.Charles LeclercMONFerrari262.Carlos SainzESPFerrari183.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes154.George RussellGBRMercedes125.Kevin MagnussenDENHaas106.Valtteri BottasFINAlfa Romeo87.Esteban OconFRAAlpine68.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri49.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine210.Zhou GuanyuCHNAlfa Romeo111.Mick SchumacherGERHaas012.Lance StrollCANAston Martin013.Alexander AlbonTHAWilliams014.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren015.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren016.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams017.Nico HülkenbergGERAston Martin018.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull019.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull020.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri0


Constructors:​
1.Ferrari442.Mercedes273.Haas104.Alfa Romeo95.Alpine86.Alpha Tauri47.Aston Martin08.Williams09.McLaren010.Red Bull0


Next Race:

27.03.*Grand Prix of Saudi-Arabia in Dschidda*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

Red Bull is still "clueless"...

Really ...?

Well then,empty the Tanks,Guys,let's see how much was really left in there....
Hmm...we don't hear anything,neither from Red Bull nor from the FIA....

As a reminder, the "most exciting Scenes":

On the Start/Finish straight (Laps 17 / 18 / 19)
Verstappen had 3x "very mighty" excess Speed over LeClerc.
No other Car had that in that Race,but our ORF "Expert" Wurz of course immediately had THE Solution - Ferrari has an aerodynamically "unfavorable" car.

Verstappen had also to (unsuccessful) defend himself on the next Straight 3x with full load....

Perez would never have been able to catch up/endanger Sainz with "normal Operation" Mode,he too was going "full throttle".

Horner's Theorem
"No more petrol was pumped to the engine....."
allows for many perspectives....

Gasly was going "pretty fast" before the car burned out from under his butt...but it probably had nothing to do with the gas.

But... these are all just "guesses..."


Nice to see,Ferrari is back (really hopefully regular this time).
Hamilton has "still" the "Man in Charge" Position.
Mercedes will come back,no doubts.
(Did someone see Toto this Weekend ?)
McLaren was a disaster.....

For you - Good/better or not good due Changes in the Rules ?

- We do not have much "TV Overlays" from the Raceengineers/Teamprincipals...
- Ergo we do not have much "Pit Radio Chats"...
- Drivers seems to have much more Trouble to Race with fresh Tires...
- Slipstream Duels (except the Verstappen/LeClerc Duel) was not so much more "exciting" as predicted/promised.
- Free Tyrechoice
- Smaller "Balance/Racing Gaps" between the Cars now - Between the 1st and 10th Place only 23 Seconds


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> - We do not have much "TV Overlays" from the Raceengineers/Teamprincipals...
> - Ergo we do not have much "Pit Radio Chats"...
> - Drivers seems to have much more Trouble to Race with fresh Tires...
> - Slipstream Duels (except the Verstappen/LeClerc Duel) was not so much more "exciting" as predicted/promised.
> ...



- We do not have much "TV Overlays" from the Raceengineers/Teamprincipals...

Great this stops the race director from getting bullied by Christian Horner and means we won't have bullshit like we got at the end of last season. 

- Ergo we do not have much "Pit Radio Chats"...

This is a shame as Lando's radio chat was alway hilarious 

- Drivers seems to have much more Trouble to Race with fresh Tires...

Good adds a bit of unexpected excitement into the race. 

- Slipstream Duels (except the Verstappen/LeClerc Duel) was not so much more "exciting" as predicted/promised.

Hard to answer as only one race in but the new rules certainly seemed to have gave us more overtaking opportunity's 

- Free Tyre choice 

Great rule never understood the logic behind the previous rule

- Smaller "Balance/Racing Gaps" between the Cars now - Between the 1st and 10th Place only 23 Seconds

Again great it leads to a more exciting race.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 22, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> On the Start/Finish straight (Laps 17 / 18 / 19)
> Verstappen had 3x "very mighty" excess Speed over LeClerc.
> No other Car had that in that Race,but our ORF "Expert" Wurz of course immediately had THE Solution - Ferrari has an aerodynamically "unfavorable" car.


tbh, it looks to me as if Charles intentionally let Max pass into T1 so he can have the upper hand into T4. 
Scharl Legleg was reaching over 300kph on the main straight but was maxing out at 280/285kph for the few laps he was fighting Max.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

I think that due to McLaren being so slow they should change their sponsorship from Google to Internet Explorer 

Seriously though its not that bad just look at the constructers table we are one place higher than Redbull


----------



## zxr750j (Mar 22, 2022)

F1 has gone behind a paywall in Holland 
I was trying to leach of ORF but my vpn-provider was crap (Cyberghost). End up whatching a less legal crappy livestream. 
I did like the race, but also missing the teamradio very much. Being dutch I (offcourse) predicted Charles to win


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> F1 has gone behind a paywall in Holland
> I was trying to leach of ORF but my vpn-provider was crap (Cyberghost). End up whatching a less legal crappy livestream.


Sorry to hear....

Next Race is again on SERVUS TV
https://www.servustv.com/sport/b/fo...MI6MeUv-7Z9gIViIxoCR2J2ghFEAAYASAAEgK0mvD_BwE

So your VPN should work.


Also you can watch on SERVUS TV the whole Race from ORF Broadcast as Replay:
https://www.servustv.com/sport/v/aaclz9vmgms4xq5zaec6/


----------



## Pleng (Mar 23, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> "I am very proud of my family name Hamilton, but in fact none of you would know that my mother's name is Larbalestier ' he claimed to the Expo audience



...and as long as you continue to race under the name "Hamilton", that's unlikely to change.

This is a text-book example of an empty gesture.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 26, 2022)

I know you can't read my monkey language, but as auto translation is a thing, here it goes: https://www.uol.com.br/esporte/colu...a-f1-ainda-esta-fazendo-na-arabia-saudita.htm

It is a simple reflection about Saudi Arabia GP. TLDR, it should not happen for blatant lack of security mixed with huge human rights violations. But money talks louder than the wounded and killed children's screams.




zxr750j said:


> F1 has gone behind a paywall in Holland
> I was trying to leach of ORF but my vpn-provider was crap (Cyberghost). End up whatching a less legal crappy livestream.
> I did like the race, but also missing the teamradio very much. Being dutch I (offcourse) predicted Charles to win


If you change location to Brazil, you can watch live for free on www.uol.com.br (it is 100% legal). I don't know if commentary is important to you, but Dutch is not an option sadly,


----------



## Pleng (Mar 26, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> It is a simple reflection about Saudi Arabia GP. TLDR, it should not happen for blatant lack of security



It's insane that this race is going ahead. It was a dangerous enough track to drive last year, and that's without having to dodge missile attacks!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2022)

The new "Buzzword" in Formula 1 2022....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2022)

Honestly,I do not really think,we will see a second (third) Schumacher Mania....

I am pretty sure the Pressure is too heavy on him acutal......too many "external Influences"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2022)

Another excellent race the new rules seem to be working.

Also Bravo Lando outstanding race in an absolutely god awful McLaren.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

[walks up drinking a 32 fluid oz's of Formula 1] What are you guys talking about today


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2022)

Yeah,finally we saw the Effects of this Year Aerodynamic Rules.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2022)

Grand Prix of Saudi-Arabia in Jeddah​

After 50 Laps (308,450 km):1.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull1:24:19,2932.Charles LeclercMONFerrari+ 0,5493.Carlos SainzESPFerrari8,0974.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull10,8005.George RussellGBRMercedes32,7326.Esteban OconFRAAlpine56,0177.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren56,1248.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri1:02,9469.Kevin MagnussenDENHaas1:04,30810.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes1:13,94811.Zhou GuanyuCHNAlfa Romeo1:22,21512.Nico HülkenbergGERAston Martin1:31,74213.Lance StrollCANAston Martin1 LAP14.Alexander AlbonTHAWilliams3 LAPS

Fastest Lap: Leclerc 1:31,634 (48.)
Out: Valtteri Bottas (FIN/Alfa Romeo), Fernando Alonso (ESP/Alpine), Daniel Ricciardo (AUS/McLaren), Nicholas Latifi (CAN/Williams)
Not started: Mick Schumacher (GER/Haas), Yuki Tsunoda (JPN/Alpha Tauri)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2022)

Drivers Championship:​
1.Charles LeclercMONFerrari452.Carlos SainzESPFerrari333.Max VerstappenNEDRed Bull254.George RussellGBRMercedes225.Lewis HamiltonGBRMercedes166.Esteban OconFRAAlpine147.Sergio PerezMEXRed Bull128.Kevin MagnussenDENHaas129.Valtteri BottasFINAlfa Romeo810.Lando NorrisGBRMcLaren611.Pierre GaslyFRAAlpha Tauri412.Yuki TsunodaJPNAlpha Tauri413.Fernando AlonsoESPAlpine214.Zhou GuanyuCHNAlfa Romeo115.Mick SchumacherGERHaas016.Lance StrollCANAston Martin017.Nico HülkenbergGERAston Martin018.Alexander AlbonTHAWilliams019.Daniel RicciardoAUSMcLaren020.Nicholas LatifiCANWilliams0


Constructors:​
1.Ferrari782.Mercedes383.Red Bull374.Alpine165.Haas126.Alfa Romeo97.Alpha Tauri88.McLaren69.Aston Martin010.Williams0

*NEXT RACE:*
Back to Australia (hopefully) !!!!!

10.04.2022GP of Australia in Melbourne


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2022)

3 place grid penalty for Alex Albon in Australia after his crash into Lance Stroll yesterday. 


https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/...-for-contact-with.3ijkgKseEjCjnPR6rrEPpu.html


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 28, 2022)

Different people enjoy different things, but I'll personally never be able to understand the appeal of watching other people drive around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and..............


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Different people enjoy different things, but I'll personally never be able to understand the appeal of watching other people drive around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and..............


You should watch Drive To Survive and you will soon see there is more drama and bullshit in F1 than on any scripted TV show


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Different people enjoy different things, but I'll personally never be able to understand the appeal of watching other people drive around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and around, and..............


It´s like Tennis back and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forth.....


----------



## Stone_Wings (Mar 28, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> It´s like Tennis back and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forthback and forth and back and forth.....



Exactly. I don't enjoy watching tennis either. Haha.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 29, 2022)

[still awaiting lap number 9,999 to pick a winner]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2022)

Las Vegas is back in 2023.













NO...not again the Parking Lot from the Ceasars Palace....

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3093833/


In November 2023, the winner of the third race on US soil will be determined in 50 laps under floodlights.
The cars should reach a top speed of 342 kilometers per hour.
There will be three straights, 14 corners, including a fast corner combination and a chicane.
Formula 1 did not publish any further details about the planned course.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Las Vegas is back in 2023.
> 
> View attachment 304104
> 
> ...


Did the remaining Beatles design the track??


----------



## zxr750j (Mar 31, 2022)

That's gonna be a freaking fast track...


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

@Alexander1970  and @AmandaRose They just announced that on the news here. Predicted 207 mph on those long stretches. wow


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2022)

Now it is clear,why Verstappen has a Contract with Red Bull until 2028.

Next Week,the VW Group (Audi and Porsche are Subsidiaries) will finally give Green Light for Formula 1 Entry in 2026.

Reb Bull with Porsche (they have a 10 Year "Plan")
Mclaren with Audi (Audi will "buy" McLaren for half a Billion Euros)

...it will then probably be called from 2026....


That also means for Mercedes to "dress warmly"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Now it is clear,why Verstappen has a Contract with Red Bull until 2028.
> 
> Next Week,the VW Group (Audi and Porsche are Subsidiaries) will finally give Green Light for Formula 1 Entry in 2026.
> 
> ...


From what I can see online McLaren F1 are not for sale. Yes they are selling their super car devision to Audi but the F1 team and Indy Car team will remain in the ownership of Bahrain Mumtalakat Holding Company.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> From what I can see online McLaren F1 are not for sale. Yes they are selling their super car decision to Audi but the F1 team and Indy Car team will remain in the ownership of Bahrain Mumtalakat Holding Company.


As I said,the VW Group has give the Green Light first and for 2026.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2022)

Maybe a Reason for the "slow" Mercedes powered Cars:

E10 Petrol 

2021 - 5.75% Ethanol Content 
2022 - 10% Ethanol Content

For your Information: Ethanol makes the Petrol "less powerful"....
In Theory Ethanol is less powerful (- 30 %) than "regular" Petrol....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Maybe a Reason for the "slow" Mercedes powered Cars:
> 
> E10 Petrol
> 
> ...


Yep there has to be a reason all the cars with  Mercedes engines are struggling. And this one makes sense.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 5, 2022)

There's going to be 4 DRS zones in Australia...

DRS needs to be done away with. It isn't needed any more. These new rules could be working fantastically but are being ruined by these silly cat-and-mouse games where drivers are choosing not to pass so they can wait for DRS.

Not only does it make a total mockery of the "racing", it's a massive safety issue and one day there'll be a big accident when the front runners are coming up to a group of backmarkers when one, whilst involved in one of these Tom-and-Jerry charades, brakes unexpectedly, catching the leader by surprise.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2022)

Formula 1 also going to be here in Long Beach, CA, USA. Just a couple of cities near me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 22, 2022)

Unfortunate Leclerc lost the lead in the championship, huge distance in front and the car breaks down. I don't know what happened or if it was heat related. Mercedes-AMG cars had their overheating problems, but the pilots still managed to get good final positions.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 14, 2022)

Not looking good for Ferrari...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2022)

Pleng said:


> Not looking good for Ferrari...


As ever...

I must say,the only two People in the Past who constantly "kicked" Ferrari in the Ass to evolve / progress a Car over a Season (or more) were Niki Lauda and Michael Schumacher....


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

It's F1 at Montreal, this week end, on Father's day


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 5, 2022)

Sadig said:


> I moved, who can tell me on which sites you can see formula 1?


F1 TV, if available in your country.
https://f1tv.formula1.com/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2022)

March 31,2022



Alexander1970 said:


> Now it is clear,why Verstappen has a Contract with Red Bull until 2028.
> 
> Next Week,the VW Group (Audi and Porsche are Subsidiaries) will finally give Green Light for Formula 1 Entry in 2026.
> 
> ...


As predicted:

Porsche buys 50 percent of Red Bull

Background: Porsche AG and Red Bull GmbH have to report their joint project to the antitrust authorities - also in 20 countries outside Europe. In Morocco, such an application is subject to the obligation to publish, which means that the deal, which has been kept secret for a long time, has probably finally been fixed.

https://www.krone.at/2771194
(german)

https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...porsche-einstieg-bei-red-bull-fix-f1-2022-vw/
(german)


----------



## Pleng (Jul 28, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Porsche buys 50 percent of Red Bull



Should be "Porsche set to buy 50..." but otherwise a good post.

Let's hope this happens. Just imagine the let down if, after all the hype, after all the waiting, after all the announcements of pending announcements about announcements that will be happening soon, we end up going into 2026 with the same 3.5 engine manufacturers!


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 28, 2022)

It would be nice to see porsche in F1. Are they gonna build a new powertrain? Or rebrand the Honda engine...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 28, 2022)

zxr750j said:


> It would be nice to see porsche in F1. Are they gonna build a new powertrain? Or rebrand the Honda engine...


Since the current engines are frozen and there are going to be new PU regulations for 2025, chances are we will see new powertrains, or at least heavily developed from the current base.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 28, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> March 31,2022
> 
> 
> As predicted:
> ...


Technically this is wrong they are not buying Redbull F1 if you read the documents released by Morocco’s Conseil de la Concurrence (Competition Council) they show Porsche is in the process of buying 50% of the shares in Red Bull Technology, which manufacturers the F1 team’s chassis. Not actually Redbull F1

In saying that the scope of a final deal is likely to go much further than this, and include Red Bull’s junior team AlphaTauri which is also supplied by its technology division. In the future Redbull F1 team will still remain 100% owned by Dietrich Mateschitz/Redbull


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 28, 2022)

The information was vague, I even wondered if they were getting 50% of Red Bull Racing or 50% of Red Bull overall. So it's not even 50% of Red Bull Racing. I'm a big fan of Porsche's logo (I know, a weird thing to enjoy in the middle of all this) and I'll enjoy seeing it during the races. I'm expecting Porsche to take over the responsibility of the power unit. I'm also expecting to see Audi in there.

In other recent news, Sebastian Vettel will retire from Formula 1 at the end of the season. I must say I missed his golden years, but he's still a positive presence in the track and through his activism.


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 28, 2022)

I'll miss Vettel, he has got humor (for a german)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2022)

It says clearly:



> Wie die Kartellbehörde des nordafrikanischen Staates veröffentlichte, will Porsche große Anteile an Red Bull Technology übernehmen.



As the North African state's antitrust authority published, Porsche wants *to take over large shares *in Red Bull Technology.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 28, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> It says clearly:
> 
> 
> 
> As the North African state's antitrust authority published, Porsche wants *to take over large shares *in Red Bull Technology.


That's what I said Red Bull Technology is an entirely separate company from Red Bull Racing. Porsche are buying 50% of Red Bull Technology and as Red Bull Technology own the AlphaTauri team its clear that AlphaTauri will become Porsche F1. Red Bull Racing will continue to be 100% owned by Redbull but will probably end up with a Porsche engine in them. I know to some it may seem confusing but its really not lol.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 28, 2022)

@AmandaRose will Porsche get their own team and compete as Porsche in the place of Alpha Tauri, while also supplying the engine to Red Bull?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 28, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @AmandaRose will Porsche get their own team and compete as Porsche in the place of Alpha Tauri, while also supplying the engine to Red Bull?


From what I understand yes.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2022)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss Georgie boy. What an amazing lap by Mr Saturday 






And well done Lando P4 in that peice of shit McLaren.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

[drives a tty McLaren up to your house, leaves the keys to it on your door]

It's you's, Enjoy it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss Georgie boy. What an amazing lap by Mr Saturday
> 
> View attachment 320389
> 
> And well done Lando P4 in that peice of shit McLaren.


Yeah that was really awesome....

...poor Lady Hamilton´s F1Time is finally up......should make a Band with Vettel.

The whining Ladies....

(Both were great Drivers,but now it is Time to step off the Stage)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Yeah that was really awesome....
> 
> ...poor Lady Hamilton´s F1Time is finally up......should make a Band with Vettel.
> 
> ...


Lewis ain't going anywhere until he gets that 8th world title. If last season had not been fixed by the race director for Max to win then Lewis would already be retired I believe.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 31, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Lewis ain't going anywhere until he gets that 8th world title. If last season had not been fixed by the race director for Max to win then Lewis would already be retired I believe.



Hamilton restarted the race ahead of Verstappen... and that happened because of cutting a shortcut out of track to overtake.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 31, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> And well done Lando P4 in that peice of shit McLaren.



Huhh? That McLaren seems to be quite back in the zone since their updates last race.

I agree that it was an excellent lap from George.

It's a shame to see certain commenters on this thread going down the "my driver is better than yours" route. While this thread was never super active at least, until now, the content had stayed pretty mature and interesting.

For those who may not have actually seem qualifying, the disparity between Hamilton and Russel was due to Hamilton's DRS not working on his final lap. Up until then, it had been pretty close between the two...


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 31, 2022)

What a race! Great win for Verstappen, and Mercedes are improving their performance as the season goes. Unfortunately, the Ferrari team made a decision that cost them the win once again. Leclerc had fresher medium tyres than Sainz, why did they box him first, and to replace for hard tyres?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2022)

Ferrari.....traditionally, as always, you screw up the Championship...

This didn't / wouldn't have existed with a Schumacher / Lauda,they would have ripped their Team their Asses off....


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 31, 2022)

[brings in HotRod-dogs, Car-melized apples, Poopycorn and premixed bottles of Baby Formula 1]

I'm ready for the race


----------



## Pleng (Aug 1, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Unfortunately, the Ferrari team made a decision that cost them the win once again.



I was also thinking to myself, halfway through the race, that Ferrari should have moved to the softs for the second stint then back on to the mediums.

But look at Carlos and Charles' pace when they did go onto the softs; absolute piss!

It seems that the mediums were the only tyres that worked for Ferarri this weekend and, that being the case, they were going to fail no matter what happened, unless the rain came to help them out.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2022)

Alonso drives 2023 for Aston Martin...Surprise,surprise.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Alonso drives 2023 for Aston Martin...Surprise,surprise.


Exactly knew this would happen the moment Seb announced his retirement.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

Just waiting for the huge surprise of Oscar Piastri being named the new Alpine driver


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Just waiting for the huge surprise of Oscar Piastri being named the new Alpine driver



Hopefully not another LeClerc ...
Personally,I do not like Charles...
(Fucking Protecting Child from Sergio Marchionne...)

He showed no Respect in 2019 compared to a much more experienced Colleague.....but,hey,that was ok...some awesome Races with Vettel,Max and Hamilton.

Now he drives the fastest and most competitive Car in 2022 and where is his "Swank" now ?
Hiding behind Ferrari Strategie is not what a Formula 1 Driver with an Championwinning Car should do.
But,hey...he is a Kid....what can we expect from him except whining and constantly complaining.....

(Oh my god,yes,he always pretends that he makes the mistakes and that he is to blame for everything, the poor boy...)

If he would drive like in 2019 he would be Number 1 in the Championship.
Defects or HIS Mistakes? What will predominate in the 2022 season......

But maybe he is not "strong" enough for Formula 1 ? Or for Ferrari? Wouldn't be the first to give up at Ferrari, maybe Ferrari will make it in 2022 that both drivers break...


So,good Luck for Oscar,I wish him all the Best for 2023.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

Ii


Alexander1970 said:


> Hopefully not another LeClerc ...
> Personally,I do not like Charles...
> (Fucking Protecting Child from Sergio Marchionne...)
> 
> ...


Since he has come into F1 I have no idea about his personality or anything about him. Unlike most of the other drivers.

Lando/Daniel/Carlos/Alex the comedians but with awesome driving skills. 

Lewis/Max/Fernando the super serious drivers.

George the posh lovable English gentleman

Esteban/Sergio Perez will do anything to help their team mate and team.

Pierre Gasly/Yuki the odd couple

Sebastian Vettel the lovable environmentalist

Lance Stroll rich daddies boy.

Nicholas Latifi the shit driver nobody ever talks about.

Zhou/Kevin Great drivers if given the chance

Mick nowhere near as good as his father and uncle.

Charles I have no idea if he is a nice person or funny or indeed a great driver or an OK driver in a great car.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> .....Daniel.... the comedians but with awesome driving skills.


Unfortunately,he has nothing to laugh at the Moment...very sad,F1 is about to loose one of the most charming and charismatic Drivers......


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Unfortunately,he has nothing to laugh at the Moment...very sad,F1 is about to loose one of the most charming and charismatic Drivers......


Sad but I'm pretty sure McLaren will bring in Pato O’Ward to replace him which would be awesome. Pato and Lando together with hopefully a better car next season would be quite some team.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Pato and Lando


Sounds like one of those Children Shows in the 70s.....






Yeah,that one with the Plasticine Guys...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Sounds like one of those Children Shows in the 70s.....
> 
> View attachment 320767
> 
> Yeah,that one with the Plasticine Guys...


Haha in the 70s and 80s here in Scotland we had Morph and Chas.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Haha in the 70s and 80s here in Scotland we had Morph and Chas.
> 
> View attachment 320770


Yes,that could fit for McLarens new Car Design in 2023....


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 1, 2022)

Lando is a great name. Pato doesn't sound good at all, it's slang for someone with lack of skill.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Lando is a great name. Pato doesn't sound good at all, it's slang for someone with lack of skill.


Pato translated into English is Duck. Duck O’Ward sounds stupid lol. So as Mr O’Ward is an awesome driver we shall from now on call him by his full name of Patricio O'Ward Junco


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 1, 2022)

@AmandaRose P. O'Ward Junco - Powered Junco. Junco translates to rush. Powered Rush.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2022)

First picture of the McLaren line up for 2023. McLaren will definitely have the sexiest driver line up next season


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2022)

Now we are on the summer break I think this picture is pretty accurate as to what each driver would be doing if they all went on holiday together. The attention to detail is awesome it even has Rossco watching Lewis go surfing lol.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 2, 2022)

Well, there's a twist for the current expectations. Piastri has denied that he'll drive for Alpine next year.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Well, there's a twist for the current expectations. Piastri has denied that he'll drive for Alpine next year.


Rumour has it that he is going to McLaren and Daniel is going to Alpine. I hope not lol. I have no problem with Daniel going but McLaren need a decent driver with experience of top level racing to help improve the team. Pato is the perfect driver to do that in my opinion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Rumour has it that he is going to McLaren and Daniel is going to Alpine. I hope not lol. I have no problem with Daniel going but McLaren need a decent driver with experience of top level racing to help improve the team. Pato is the perfect driver to do that in my opinion.


And as i said



> Hopefully not another LeClerc ...



....we maybe have the next "Asshole" in F1...

Alpine has* Piastri not only made the Formula 1 test program possible, but also financed it. *

Very ungrateful from that young Boy.......


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 4, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Very ungrateful from that young Boy.......


Probable timeline:

July 28th: Seb announces his retirement. No one has "Alonso to Aston Martin" on their Silly-Season-Bingo-Card.
July 31st: Alpines Contract Option for Piastri runs out.
August 1st: Piastri still has no offer for an actual racing seat from Alpine and Oscar (and his manager) is looking elsewhere for a seat - McLaren steps in, they sign a contract.
Also August 1st: Alonso, out of nowhere, leaves Alpine for AM. Alpine thinks they still have an option for Piastri and announce him as a driver (at a time Piastri - an austrial - is sound asleep)
August 2nd: Piastri, just having signed up to McLaren (because he thought it was his best chance for a seat) wakes up to an announcement from Alpine that they are picking their contract option - which ran out 2 days earlier.
I don't think you can blame Piastri (or his management) for doing anything they can to get a racing seat and jumping at the opportunity to drive for McLaren (a solid mid-fielder), especially when there are no telltale signs for the current Alpine lineup to change.

EDIT: Piastri's final part of his tweet ("I will not drive for Alpine in 2023") leads me to believe that he must have a secured seat for next season. You don't categorically rule something like that out when you're still in negotiations. It's not a "hey, we haven't talked about this yet, let's have a chat" it's a "Nah, mate, I am set. You figure the rest out."


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 4, 2022)

@Localhorst86 McLaren might be one of the best teams for any pilot that isn't fighting for the championship. They're always in F1, they're experienced and, as you mentioned, they're solid.



Alexander1970 said:


> And as i said
> 
> ....we maybe have the next "Asshole" in F1...
> 
> ...



You're very quick to judge him. Something I've learned early in life is that if you don't go for it and act upon your best interests, you may end up screwed. Which I did a couple of times. Now I'm ruthless.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> You're very quick to judge him. Something I've learned early in life is that if you don't go for it and act upon your best interests, you may end up screwed. Which I did a couple of times. Now I'm ruthless.


You mean,if a young driver without a single Formula 1 Race "shits" on his Trainer and on the same People who made it possible for him to start his Formula 1 career (financially) in the first place, that shows character, well then,good Night.. ...


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 4, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> You mean,if a young driver without a single Formula 1 Race "shits" on his Trainer and on the same People who made it possible for him to start his Formula 1 career (financially) in the first place, that shows character, well then,good Night.. ...



It does show character, it's his life, he doesn't owe them this. The Alpine people didn't do it from the goodness of their hearts, it was a transaction. What he owed them was to be as good and dedicated as possible in the context that they hired him for, which was not as a race driver for F1. The other possibility is he'd pass on McLaren, then Alpine wouldn't give him a place, and he wouldn't race in either. Maybe McLaren offered him a better deal, or he prefers to race for them, which is legitimate.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2022)

This whole situation is looking rather familiar.

July 12th 2022. Indy Car driver Alex Palou informs his team Chip Ganassi racing that he wants to leave.

July 13th 13.00 hours. Ganassi release a statement saying that Palou has signed a new contract with them. Palou then says he has no knowledge of this and that Ganassi has done this without  his knowledge and he will not be racing for them next season.

July 13th 13.30 Hours. McLaren and Palou announce he will in fact be racing for McLaren next season. 

July 14th Ganassi Racing says Palou has a legally binding contract with them and that legal action will follow if Palou goes to McLaren. 

August 1st Ganassi files legal papers to the courts. 

Now doesn't this all seem quite familiar with what has happened with Piastri and Alpine and McLaren.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 5, 2022)

So, Piastri to McLaren it is:

https://racingnews365.com/revealed-piastri-to-replace-ricciardo-at-mclaren-in-2023



> FIA's contract recognition board, where all F1 contracts are checked for validity, is said to have validated Piastri's new contract with McLaren at the expense of his existing deal with Alpine.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> So, Piastri to McLaren it is:
> 
> https://racingnews365.com/revealed-piastri-to-replace-ricciardo-at-mclaren-in-2023


The crazy thing is that it's being reported that Piastri has only signed a reserve driver deal at McLaren. This will be changed to a full time contract once McLaren can get Ricardo to agree to a deal to leave. McLaren have already offered Daniel a seat in their new Formula E team but he told them to stick it. The only way now they can now get rid of him is buying out the remainder of his contract which he could simply refuse to accept. We could still end up with the situation of Daniel refusing to go and Piastri as the reserve driver lol. 

In the end Piastri might have fucked himself by going to McLaren before they agreed a deal with Ricardo to leave


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 5, 2022)

@AmandaRose I guess it depends on if Ricciardo gets a better offer from another F1 team; maybe he has something lined up.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @AmandaRose I guess it depends on if Ricciardo gets a better offer from another F1 team


He holds all the cards.

1. He could simply refuse to go as he has a binding contract for another year.

2. He could be a nice guy and simply find a drive elsewhere and not cause a fuss.

3. Or he could make McLaren pay out the remainder of his contract and then find a drive elsewhere and pocket a lot of cash in the process.

We all know how nice a guy Daniel is so he will more than likely do option 2


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2022)

I am complete d´accord with Szafnauer:

"I've been in Formula 1 since 1989 and I've never seen anything like it. And it's not about Formula 1, it's about the decency of a person." "Millions and millions of euros" have been put into Piastri's development, according to Szafnauer on "El Confidencial" in Spain.

https://www.krone.at/2779307

This little snotty Piastri should be grateful to be able to drive in the formula 1 at all, someone like him simply has no character ... but that is very welcome in today's Formula 1, as in life - Characterless assholes, who always only look out for themselves and their personal advantage (as society shows them) always get ahead...



But that´s ok - It looks like,the "Handwriting" of Flavio Briatore stands behind this whole "Circus"...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 8, 2022)

@Alexander1970 I can see that you and I are of vastly different generations. What is owed between employer and employee is agreed on contractually.

You seem to share the older generations mindset that Piastri should be ever so thankfull to Alpine for making him what he is today and eternally be in their (moral) debt. That's not the case and that mindset has died ever since millenials entered the workforce.

Neither party owes anyone anything more than what is agreed upon contractually. Everybody fulfilled their part of the deal, everyone got what they wanted. If Alpine gave a flying fuck about "moral obligations" that are not in the contract, maybe they shouldn't have left their young talent waste away in the role of a test driver. If Alpine cared about their employee giving them any respect, they should have mutually paid him an equal amount of respect, not just treat them as an assett to the company, but also treat the company as an assett to Piastri.

Oscar Piastri had an opportunity that he demmed beneficial to him, and he took it. No one is a "characterless asshole" because they decided who their future employer would be, no one would have expected Alonso's move of making his seat vacant, if Oscar didn't take the deal with McLaren, he would have another prospected role as just a test driver.

Personally, with how many people left the Enstone team in a hurry the last few years (Abiteboul, Brivio, Budkowski, Prost), it sounds to me that there is more going on at Alpine than just a "young ungrateful driver".


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> @Alexander1970 I can see that you and I are of vastly different generations. What is owed between employer and employee is agreed on contractually.
> 
> You seem to share the older generations mindset that Piastri should be ever so thankfull to Alpine for making him what he is today and eternally be in their (moral) debt. That's not the case and that mindset has died ever since millenials entered the workforce.
> 
> Neither party owes anyone anything more than what is agreed upon contractually. Everybody fulfilled their part of the deal, everyone got what they wanted. If Alpine gave a flying fuck about "moral obligations" that are not in the contract, maybe they shouldn't have left their young talent waste away in the role of a test driver. If Alpine cared about their employee giving them any respect, they should have mutually paid him an equal amount of respect, not just treat them as an assett to the company, but also treat the company as an assett to Piastri.


They way I see it is that there is clearly something wrong going on behind the scenes at Alpine.

When a driver like Alonso who still wants to win and be competitive leaves one of the best midfield teams to go to the second worst team in F1 it clearly shows something is wrong.

When A driver like Piastri is guaranteed a drive at the team that has been looking after him during his early years leaves before he even gets the chance to race for the team it clearly shows something is wrong with the team.

Whatever is wrong with Alpine is so bad that you  really can't blame the drivers for wanting to race elsewhere.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 8, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> They way I see it is that there is clearly something wrong going on behind the scenes at Alpine.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Whatever is wrong with Alpine is so bad that you  really can't blame the drivers for wanting to race elsewhere.



Yeah, as you were replying I was already editing my post to reflect that. There have been a lot of sudden personel changes in the last few years, indicating a larger issue behind the scenes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yes,you are both correct,it is not only Piastri´s "Fault".....but he has "choosen" his new Friends.....

As I already mentioned....Briatore (and also Alonso) are behind that unlucky "Driver Change" Story...
....and that two Guys are not really the "cleanest" Guys in F1 History...
(remember Singapore 2008...)


So for that Part,I keep my Choice - Piastri is now one of now 3 Characterless Assholes,who only look out for themselves and their personal advantage (as society shows them)...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2022)

The biggest problem at Alpine is a total lack of ambition. When the team principal Otmar Szafnauer makes a statement like he did a few weeks ago when he said "We want to be winning races after another 100 races" It clearly shows there in zero ambition there to achieve anything in a hurry. 100 races is 5 seasons away. If Alpine want to be concidered as a serious F1 team they should be looking to be winning races next season or the season after not in 5 years time. And people wonder why Alonso and Piastri wanted out of there lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> If Alpine want to be concidered as a serious F1 team they should be looking to be winning races next season or the season after not in 5 years time. And people wonder why Alonso and Piastri wanted out of there lol.



Remember:

THAT is not possible with an Sir Alonso and Sir Briatore.....
Remember his SECOND Championship win 2006 ? Who was his Teamprincipal ?
Correct...Briatore......and Alonso "cancelled" the (Management) Contract with him to leave Renault and go to McLaren (in 2007) and he did that that during the Season 2006.

But the two joined again later in 2008 and 2009....

Alonso is like Prost....but not political,he is,like i said before a
"characterless Asshole,who only look out for himselve and his personal advantage"....

He did it with McLaren,he did it with Ferrari....and now again he did it again....

For Briatore there is nothing more to say.....remember the "Schummel" (cheat) Schumacher Benetton Ära....

Alonso and Briatore are the most dishonest and devious Fellows in Formula 1....always have been....

So,I repeat myself:
"....now 3 Characterless Assholes,who only look out for themselves and their personal advantage (as society shows them)..."


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 24, 2022)

Pretty much as expected, Daniel Ricciardo is leaving McLaren.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 28, 2022)

A lot of grid penalties this race.

These engine/gearbox penalties were introduced as a cost-saving measure. Now the budget cap has been introduced the restrictions seem somewhat superfluous and need to be ditched.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2022)

Any Opponents for Verstappen this Year ?

Ferrari seems a little "confused"....probably had too long summer holidays ?
Ok, they had a very brave strategy, that's ok, when you're almost 100 points behind in the championship, you can take a risk...


----------



## Pleng (Aug 29, 2022)

Pleng said:


> A lot of grid penalties this race.
> 
> These engine/gearbox penalties were introduced as a cost-saving measure. Now the budget cap has been introduced the restrictions seem somewhat superfluous and need to be ditched.



Apparently not a single driver on the grid started the race on Sunday where they qualified on Saturday.

This rule won't be dropped, though. While it may have started out as a cost saving measure it's now a cheap way for F1 to generate "exciting" races. In the same way they can't bring themselves to drop DRS even though vehicles are able to follow much more closely now.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 2, 2022)

The F1 contract recognition board has now ruled unanimously that Oscar Piastri has a valid contract with McLaren, not with Alpine.

And the Oscar goes to McLaren. Alpine have stated they will not fight the decision, they will now have to keep looking for a second driver for next season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2022)

Welcome to the greatest motor racing team in history Oscar. You better do better than Daniel did though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2022)

Today´s Question:

How many Tires NEEDS a Formula 1 Car in 2022 ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Today´s Question:
> 
> How many Tires NEEDS a Formula 1 Car in 2022 ?


No the question should be how many times in a season can Ferrari fuck up their pit stops?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

I think it depends on how aggressive the driver is with them nowadays. And then theres idiots like me.. I mean people throwing nails on the track.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 4, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Today´s Question:
> 
> How many Tires NEEDS a Formula 1 Car in 2022 ?


Usually 4.

One on the front left, one on the front right, another one on the rear right. They also usually put another one on the rear left, but sometimes they try to do without.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Usually 4.
> 
> One on the front left, one on the front right, another one on the rear right. They also usually put another one on the rear left, but sometimes they try to do without.



Now I understand,what´s PLAN C for the Ferrari Strategy:

C - THREE Tires...

Maybe they should switch to PLAN B (x2) or PLAN A (x4) next Race....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> March 31,2022
> 
> 
> As predicted:
> ...




The deal between Red Bull and Porsche has been cancelled. 
Red Bull's head of motorsport Dr. Helmut Marko explains the reasons and how to proceed - with Honda ?



> It turned out during the negotiations that the partnership would weaken Red Bull Racing. Our DNA is passionate racing with incredibly quick decisions and a very, very simple structure. That means without board meetings, advisory boards and the devil knows what's in such a corporation. As I said, that would have weakened us and after Porsche also insisted on a team share, they said 'No, it's better for both parts, we won't do it.'



https://www.motorsport-magazin.com/...inen-red-bull-porsche-f1-2022-monza-exklusiv/
(German)


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2022)

Starting grid for tomorrow's race. Really good chance for Lando to get decent points.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 10, 2022)

;accidebtly throws slick oil on the turns]


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> ;accidebtly throws slick oil on the turns]


God Formula 1 is bad enough with its track limit rules never mind some mad man throwing oil into the mix


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2022)

So we are "through" for 2022....6 Races left,only a few points needed and I think Max has the Passion to equal and outdo the "13 Wins in a Season" Record.

Max deserved it very well this Year,no "strange" Situations / Decisions etc.
Red Bull did an awesome Job,the "Honda" Engine is pretty good.

Ferrari on the other Side....hmm...many,many "strange" Decisions,bad luck sometimes....

Sad....Mercedes is still too slow....but mabye 2023 they come back.
Also McLaren and Alpine seems to be on the "ascending" Way.

In the "Midfield" it has become very close and many, many duels could be seen.
Sadly,the "DRS Train" is very,very annoying....
And we see it on the "old" Tracks,overtaking without DRS is possible.
But ok,that would be too much of a good thing to leave it out again.

Also still an annoying Thing is the Tyre Thing....still a "Matchwinner".
Very sad no 2nd Manufacturer seems to be "allowed" in F1....



Although it looks like a "unilateral" decision, it has always been exciting so far and the races have been consistently entertaining. 

Hopefully in 2023 we will have a little more "balance" at least with 3-4 Teams.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 30, 2022)

The FIA are set to announce within the the next few days that Redbull were 7 million dollars over the budget cap for last season. Possible punishment for RB could be a huge fine and a loss of driver/constructer points for the 2021 season. Max might end up being stripped of his fake world championship after all


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2022)

If you now subsequently deduct points, then the subject of Formula 1 is finally done...
Either it is punished immediately (Jerez 1997) or the whole thing is simply no longer to be taken seriously.... I don't care if they take away the constructor's title from Red Bull, but in that case penalize the driver? Why ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 30, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> If you now subsequently deduct points, then the subject of Formula 1 is finally done...
> Either it is punished immediately (Jerez 1997) or the whole thing is simply no longer to be taken seriously.... I don't care if they take away the constructor's title from Red Bull, but in that case penalize the driver? Why ?


You penalize the drivers of the team because they had an unfair advantage over the other 18 drivers on the grid and indeed that unfair advantage also carries over into this season (more on that in a second)  The budget cap was introduced to make sure no team had an unfair advantage but spending millions over the budget surely gives you an unfair advantage. Who is to say the car parts made with the overspend of 7 million are not on this seasons Redbull cars which then also means RB can unfairly spend money on upgrading other parts of the car this season they they wouldn't have had the money to do if they hadn't overspend the previous season thus also having an unfair advantage this season for something they did last season?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2022)

I don't want to protect Max now, but do you really think that Newey, Marko & Horner really tell him everything and let him in on everything?

 I think in this Case,punish the team - yes, driver - no.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> I don't want to protect Max now, but do you really think that Newey, Marko & Horner really tell him everything and let him in on everything?
> 
> I think in this Case,punish the team - yes, driver - no.


Red Bulls moto has always been Win if you can lose if you must but always cheat. Anyhoo as Red Bull have massively went over the budget cap they will be receiving at least one major punishment but what does the rules say that punishment could be. Well let's have a look. 

Major exceeding of budget cap (>5 per cent)​If the offence is above five per cent, it is a major overshoot of the budget cap. A material penalty may follow. A number of penalties correspond to those of the minor overrun, but severe penalties may also follow, leading to exclusion from the championship:

1. Deduction of points in the constructors' championship or drivers' championship from the period of the offence

2. Brake on the ability to develop aerodynamic parts

3. Exclusion from sessions during race weekends, including the race

4. Exclusion from one or more Grands Prix weekends

5. Total exclusion from the championship


Personaly I think RB will de disqualified from last years constructers championship and will also have points removed from this year's constructers. I think Max will not be punished.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2022)

For me it looks like a "Slowing down" Red Bull for this Year,so that the Championship will remain exciting until the End...

I would be "very surprised" when it comes to



> 4. Exclusion from one or more Grands Prix weekends



THIS.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 1, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> For me it looks like a "Slowing down" Red Bull for this Year,so that the Championship will remain exciting until the End...
> 
> I would be "very surprised" when it comes to
> 
> ...


They should make Max have to drive for Williams next season. Then we will get to see how really good or bad he actually is


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> They should make Max have to drive for Williams next season. Then we will get to see how really good or bad he actually is



Or like in the DTM
(Deutsche Tourenwagen Meisterschaft / German Touring Car Championship) - Extra Weight.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2022)

*sigh*

I do not get it....

- They told him Perez will get an Penalty....
- They told him to not exceed the 5 Seconds....

What is so hard with this Instruction....?
Honestly.........Ferrari really do not deserve the Title this Year......

And for all Red Bull "Haters" - Yes,I also think 2x5 Seconds should be the Punishment.....
But,hey,who still believes Formula 1 is upright,fair and equitable.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I do not get it....
> 
> ...


Had it been any other team then the punishment would have been bigger. Its bullshit the way FIA and Liberty Media treat RB differently to every other team.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2022)

First:

Congratulations to Max,well done,a really deserved Formula 1 Title,he was really the best Driver in 2022.



Red Bull / Mercedes / Ferrari

No Words.....
A Shame,really a Shame....you have destroyed Formula 1 forever....

Really not matters,what Red Bull have done in 2021 (or before),this was just a logical continuation of the "Punch and Judy show" that started with Ferrari in 2019...

Ferrari started with such "Things" (For Example Codeword "Flowmeter"...)
Mercedes have done such Things (For Example Codeword "Partymode"...)
Red Bull have done such Things (but they still haven't gotten caught or have somehow been able to prove everything to the contrary...)


Well, after a "Mercedes Employee" leaked these "Budget cap rumours" (which, strangely enough, are 100% consistent with yesterday's published FIA facts and allegations against Red Bull), Toto Wolf finally has his revenge for 2021.....hopefully the idiot will finally calm down....



So, dear FIA, what do we do now? How do we punish RED BULL now?
Think carefully, otherwise the reputation of Formula 1 will be completely ruined....




....Isn't the reputation already ruined enough?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> First:
> 
> Congratulations to Max,well done,a really deserved Formula 1 Title,he was really the best Driver in 2022.
> 
> ...


It's RB they will get a small fine and that will be it. Had it been any other team then they would have got maximum punishment but no the golden child that is Red Bull will just be slapped on the wrist. 

Anyhoo congratulations to Max on his first World championship


----------



## Robru1 (Oct 11, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Anyhoo congratulations to Max on his first World championship


Second


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2022)

Robru1 said:


> Second


Sorry that title that was handed to Max by Masi and was achieved by breaking the rules all season and going over budget does not count. To true Formula 1 fans Max is a one time champion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2022)

With Masi we wouldn't have had this chaos in Suzuka 2022.


----------

